# 2016-17 D1 Women's soccer thread!!!



## Bernie Sanders

This just in...

# 16 BYU loses to unranked Nebraska in their home opener, breaking an 18 game home winning streak!!


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Santa Clara knocks off back to back Pac12 opponents (USC, Cal) in consecutive games!!!
REACTION?!!!!


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Chinese team gets slaughtered by USC, and prepares to get eviscerated by UCLA. (or vice versa, who cares)
Whats the point?!!!


----------



## Bernie Sanders

FREE BEER if you elect me President!!!!


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Santa Clara goes for the Pac12 hat trick against Washington State tonight at 7pm, LIVE-Pac 12 network, be there!


----------



## Lion Eyes

Bernie Sanders said:


> This just in...
> 
> # 16 BYU loses to unranked Nebraska in their home opener, breaking an 18 game home winning streak!!


Bernie....!!!!
Any idea who the last team to beat BYU at home might be?


----------



## Lion Eyes

Bernie Sanders said:


> Santa Clara knocks off back to back Pac12 opponents (USC, Cal) in consecutive games!!!
> REACTION?!!!!


WCC is tough...


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> Santa Clara goes for the Pac12 hat trick against Washington State tonight at 7pm, LIVE-Pac 12 network, be there!


Bernie maybe your research is why you lost the primary.  I know that the game that you mention is tomorrow the 25th.  Perhaps you pulled an old school Superman stunt and spun the world forward a day.  No worries.  Now you can get back to the revolution!


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> Bernie maybe your research is why you lost the primary.  I know that the game that you mention is tomorrow the 25th.  Perhaps you pulled an old school Superman stunt and spun the world forward a day.  No worries.  Now you can get back to the revolution!


HA! I knew there were people out there!
Im old, and envious of those who have been successful without my help, but you are correct, sir, AND, even though I think Hillary is a criminal, I do support her 100%.
Now, to the game,...
Being a statist, and communi,...I mean socialist,.. Im picking the state school for obvious reasons.
You?


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Lion Eyes said:


> Bernie....!!!!
> Any idea who the last team to beat BYU at home might be?


Im not advised to say.
It wouldnt be a private university, would it?


----------



## Lion Eyes

Bernie Sanders said:


> Im not advised to say.
> It wouldnt be a private university, would it?


Ahahahahaha.....catch a Wave and your sittin on top of the world


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Ah,.. The Beach Boys?


----------



## Lion Eyes

Bernie Sanders said:


> Ah,.. The Beach Boys?


Nah...
It would be the team that beat #20 Arizona & Kentucky last weekend.....


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> HA! I knew there were people out there!
> Im old, and envious of those who have been successful without my help, but you are correct, sir, AND, even though I think Hillary is a criminal, I do support her 100%.
> Now, to the game,...
> Being a statist, and communi,...I mean socialist,.. Im picking the state school for obvious reasons.
> You?


I'm indifferent on this one.  I know people that have gone to school at both places and my player has ex-teammates that are on both teams.  I just hope to get home from the gym before it starts so that I don't have to watch/listen to any of it on my phone.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Lion Eyes said:


> WCC is tough...


Tough and they are good at sorting the PAC 12 pretenders from the contenders.  It's pretty much a two horse race in that conference as usual.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> Tough and they are good at sorting the PAC 12 pretenders from the contenders.  It's pretty much a two horse race in that conference as usual.


Notre Dame at Michigan today as well!
Between the Pac12 and WCC Ive seen some notable differences. Overall, the pac12 is bigger and plays a more physical brand of soccer, but this doesnt always translate into better soccer, or winning scores.
The depth of talent is deeper in the pac12, overall, but maybe wasted in some cases.
Santa Clara, BYU, and Pepperdine, (Portland not as much of late) are the most consistent top contenders in the WCC, while Stanford,UCLA, USC, and Cal tops in the pac12.
I think you could take the talent on the UCLA and Stanford bench and make a top 20 roster.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> Tough and they are good at sorting the PAC 12 pretenders from the contenders.  It's pretty much a two horse race in that conference as usual.


Dont count out USC this year.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Unranked Michigan knocks off #12 Notre Dame 2 nil.


----------



## Sasquash

Bernie Sanders said:


> Dont count out USC this year.


Go Cougs  Go Cougs Go Cougs!!!!!!!


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Sasquash said:


> Go Cougs  Go Cougs Go Cougs!!!!!!!


Coogs pull off the upset, and take down Santa Clara 1-0!!!


----------



## Kicker4Life

USC v CSLB tonight!


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Kicker4Life said:


> USC v CSLB tonight!


Thats a good one to watch!
Long Beach is a talented side, and USC is loaded with ballers!


----------



## espola

Here is an interesting thread on another forum for our old friend affleet, wherever he went --

http://forums.bigsoccer.com/threads/2016-wcc-thread.2034747/

I think he might be hiding out under a new name because he didn't want to bear the heat of being the only self-declared Trump supporter on the forum.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Kicker4Life said:


> USC v CSLB tonight!


That will be a good game but I will be watching #2 Stanford/#6 Florida and #15 UCLA/#11 Texas A&M.  I'm thinking those will have a little bit more national implications


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sasquash said:


> Go Cougs  Go Cougs Go Cougs!!!!!!!


That was pretty nice.  The interview afterwards was classic.  Santa Clara put up some bulletin board material to fire them up and they executed.


----------



## Kicker4Life

MakeAPlay said:


> That will be a good game but I will be watching #2 Stanford/#6 Florida and #15 UCLA/#11 Texas A&M.  I'm thinking those will have a little bit more national implications


At least in the case of USC v CSLB my DD can actually attend the game!


----------



## Bernie Sanders

espola said:


> Here is an interesting thread on another forum for our old friend affleet, wherever he went --
> 
> http://forums.bigsoccer.com/threads/2016-wcc-thread.2034747/
> 
> I think he might be hiding out under a new name because he didn't want to bear the heat of being the only self-declared Trump supporter on the forum.


Mr. Leet doesnt "hide out". I know this because I am him.
I also like the post you referenced, and wish I could take credit, but me, and Sir Leet cannot.


----------



## Legendary FC

Kicker4Life said:


> USC v CSLB tonight!


Go Dirtbags!!


----------



## Kicker4Life

Legendary FC said:


> Go Dirtbags!!


Huh???


----------



## Legendary FC

Kicker4Life said:


> Huh???


That is a nickname for the Long Beach St. baseball team.  Some of the schools teams have adopted the name.  My wife went to LB St. and she says it all of the time.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Legendary FC said:


> That is a nickname for the Long Beach St. baseball team.  Some of the schools teams have adopted the name.  My wife went to LB St. and she says it all of the time.


Copy that.....


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Kicker4Life said:


> At least in the case of USC v CSLB my DD can actually attend the game!


Sunday in Malibu is always nice. Pepperdine takes on USC.
Last weekend after the game, I took the family to sushi in Santa Monica. Saw Ronda Rousey with her MMA boyfriend Travis Brown there.
I dont think either one of them was intimidated to be in the same room with me.


----------



## soccerobserver

Soccer in Malibu, splurging for sushi in the People's Republic of Santa Monica with MMA stars...Bernie maybe this election thing was too much


----------



## Bernie Sanders

soccerobserver said:


> Soccer in Malibu, splurging for sushi in the People's Republic of Santa Monica with MMA stars...Bernie maybe this election thing was too much


Had some money leftover in the public coffers.
I am part of the ruling class, you know this, correct?


----------



## Lion Eyes

Waves over Fresno in a physical game.
3-0


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Lion Eyes said:


> Waves over Fresno in a physical game.
> 3-0


A couple waves went down. Lets hope they just got nicked.
The bench came in and scored a couple goals.


----------



## NoGoal

UCLA looked really good beating #11 Texas A&M 1-0.  Shout out to Abdul's DD, Kaiya and Hallie Mace are the anchors of that Bruins defense.


----------



## Kicker4Life

CSLB beats USC 1-0!


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Kicker4Life said:


> CSLB beats USC 1-0!


Not a huge surprise, because Ive seen LB in person, but still, with the players SC has, its a huge win.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

NoGoal said:


> UCLA looked really good beating #11 Texas A&M 1-0.  Shout out to Abdul's DD, Kaiya and Hallie Mace are the anchors of that Bruins defense.


We know for sure now they can beat more than the Chinese scrub team.


----------



## gkrent

Bernie Sanders said:


> A couple waves went down. Lets hope they just got nicked.
> The bench came in and scored a couple goals.


I'm liking the freshman striker!  She's making a mark already!


----------



## Bernie Sanders

USC really took charge today with a 3-0 shutout at Pepperdine.
That team, the way they played today, can beat anyone.


----------



## soccerobserver

Bernie, I think it's clear- and I think you might agree- that Pepperdine scored a solid  moral victory over USC 0-3 today. That other score is just the score ex the super delegates and should not count.


----------



## Livinthedream

Bernie Sanders said:


> USC really took charge today with a 3-0 shutout at Pepperdine.
> That team, the way they played today, can beat anyone.


Unless they are playing in Long Beach


----------



## Lion Eyes

Bernie Sanders said:


> USC really took charge today with a 3-0 shutout at Pepperdine.
> That team, the way they played today, can beat anyone.


That was tough to watch....maybe it was the road trip to and then back from Fresno on Friday or maybe USC is just that good.
Waves need to learn what they can from that one and then let it go...


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Lion Eyes said:


> That was tough to watch....maybe it was the road trip to and then back from Fresno on Friday or maybe USC is just that good.
> Waves need to learn what they can from that one and then let it go...


Pepperdine was really bad from start to finish. They came out with a flat tire and by halftime the tire came apart and was all over the road.
At the same time, USC had a big chip on their shoulder, and just proceeded to open a can of whoopass on the outmatched Waves.
Gotta call it what it is.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

After 2 losses to mid-major teams, USC was going to wallop just about anybody they played. Unfortunately, Pepperdine was in their immediate path. That's not to take anything away from USC as they are definitely a superior team. Waves were definitely not ready for USC's physicality and smothering defensive pressure in their back third. They looked very unorganized and on their heels because of it.

Second half was much better, especially the beginning as Pepperdine came out and matched USC's intensity. Ultimately, it is hard to come back from down 3 at this level. Any goal by Pepperdine would have been a positive moral victory however. I think if they played again, USC would probably still win but it would be a much closer outcome (1-0 or 2-1).


----------



## espola

SpeedK1llz said:


> After 2 losses to mid-major teams, USC was going to wallop just about anybody they played. Unfortunately, Pepperdine was in their immediate path. That's not to take anything away from USC as they are definitely a superior team. Waves were definitely not ready for USC's physicality and smothering defensive pressure in their back third. They looked very unorganized and on their heels because of it.
> 
> Second half was much better, especially the beginning as Pepperdine came out and matched USC's intensity. Ultimately, it is hard to come back from down 3 at this level. Any goal by Pepperdine would have been a positive moral victory however. I think if they played again, USC would probably still win but it would be a much closer outcome (1-0 or 2-1).


Is "physicality" college-soccer-parent speak for "My daughter got clobbered"?


----------



## SpeedK1llz

espola said:


> Is "physicality" college-soccer-parent speak for "My daughter got clobbered"?


DEFINITELY.


----------



## Ballon d'Or

Anyone catch that UCLA v Florida game yesterday? Savannah Jordan is a force, but Jessie Fleming...WOW!!! 
http://www.sbnation.com/soccer/2016/8/29/12696776/jessie-fleming-gif-womens-ncaa-soccer-ucla-bruins
She displays a very high soccer IQ and amazing technical skills. I've been trying to get my DD to constantly quick swivel her head like Fleming does.

I can't wait to see her and Mallory Pugh (deferred enrollment until Jan) link up as teammates next year.


----------



## CaliKlines

The ACC had a pretty good Sunday as well...13 Wins, 0 Losses, and 10 clean sheets! Could be a long year for the Pac12 and WCC when they roll up against the competition from the east.

NC State vs. Navy (W 4-1)
UNC @ Florida Atlantic (W 3-2 OT)
Pitt vs. Xavier (W 2-1)
Miami vs. Jacksonville (W 7-0)
Syracuse vs. Albany (W 2-0)
Clemson vs. Elon (W 4-0)
Virginia vs. Old Dominion (W 4-0)
Florida St. @ Middle Tennessee State (W 3-0)
Louisville vs. Toledo (W 4-0)
Wake Forest @ UNC Greensboro (W 3-0)
Duke vs. Coastal Carolina (W 2-0)
Boston College @ Boston University (W 3-0)
Virginia Tech @ James Madison (W 2-0)


----------



## Bernie Sanders

SpeedK1llz said:


> After 2 losses to mid-major teams, USC was going to wallop just about anybody they played. Unfortunately, Pepperdine was in their immediate path. That's not to take anything away from USC as they are definitely a superior team. Waves were definitely not ready for USC's physicality and smothering defensive pressure in their back third. They looked very unorganized and on their heels because of it.
> 
> Second half was much better, especially the beginning as Pepperdine came out and matched USC's intensity. Ultimately, it is hard to come back from down 3 at this level. Any goal by Pepperdine would have been a positive moral victory however. I think if they played again, USC would probably still win but it would be a much closer outcome (1-0 or 2-1).


It was a combination of USC pumped up, and playing at their best, and Pepperdine flat, and, really not showing up at home.
Remember, the last four times these teams have met, the waves have won three.
USC is bigger, and deeper, and more physical, no doubt. They have more team speed, but the Waves can play with them if they bring their A game.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

CaliKlines said:


> The ACC had a pretty good Sunday as well...13 Wins, 0 Losses, and 10 clean sheets! Could be a long year for the Pac12 and WCC when they roll up against the competition from the east.
> 
> NC State vs. Navy (W 4-1)
> UNC @ Florida Atlantic (W 3-2 OT)
> Pitt vs. Xavier (W 2-1)
> Miami vs. Jacksonville (W 7-0)
> Syracuse vs. Albany (W 2-0)
> Clemson vs. Elon (W 4-0)
> Virginia vs. Old Dominion (W 4-0)
> Florida St. @ Middle Tennessee State (W 3-0)
> Louisville vs. Toledo (W 4-0)
> Wake Forest @ UNC Greensboro (W 3-0)
> Duke vs. Coastal Carolina (W 2-0)
> Boston College @ Boston University (W 3-0)
> Virginia Tech @ James Madison (W 2-0)


Who did the Wolf Pack play last week?


----------



## CaliKlines

Bernie Sanders said:


> Who did the Wolf Pack play last week?


Let's talk about Sunday, not their previous games.


----------



## Zerodenero

CaliKlines said:


> The ACC had a pretty good Sunday as well...13 Wins, 0 Losses, and 10 clean sheets! Could be a long year for the Pac12 and WCC when they roll up against the competition from the east.
> 
> NC State vs. Navy (W 4-1)
> UNC @ Florida Atlantic (W 3-2 OT)
> Pitt vs. Xavier (W 2-1)
> Miami vs. Jacksonville (W 7-0)
> Syracuse vs. Albany (W 2-0)
> Clemson vs. Elon (W 4-0)
> Virginia vs. Old Dominion (W 4-0)
> Florida St. @ Middle Tennessee State (W 3-0)
> Louisville vs. Toledo (W 4-0)
> Wake Forest @ UNC Greensboro (W 3-0)
> Duke vs. Coastal Carolina (W 2-0)
> Boston College @ Boston University (W 3-0)
> Virginia Tech @ James Madison (W 2-0)



Hey Capt-Cali .....Y do I Feel like this is dejavu. Only now your swapping the anti-Ecnl rhetoric for anti-pac-12 (pro-acc).

Oh well.......guess we better get used to several years of new propaganda.


----------



## CaliKlines

Zerodenero said:


> Hey Capt-Cali .....Y do I Feel like this is dejavu. Only now your swapping the anti-Ecnl rhetoric for anti-pac-12 (pro-acc).
> 
> Oh well.......guess we better get used to several years of new propaganda.


Z, I love the Pac12. Friends at AZ, Bezerkeley, SC, AZ State and UCLA. I want them all to do well! Just because I am pro-ACC doesn't mean I am anti-Pac12. Traveling for work is going to be more fun now on Thurs nights. Hopefully I'll be able catch some matches from my DD's former teammates across the country.


----------



## Legendary FC

CaliKlines said:


> The ACC had a pretty good Sunday as well...13 Wins, 0 Losses, and 10 clean sheets! Could be a long year for the Pac12 and WCC when they roll up against the competition from the east.
> 
> NC State vs. Navy (W 4-1)
> UNC @ Florida Atlantic (W 3-2 OT)
> Pitt vs. Xavier (W 2-1)
> Miami vs. Jacksonville (W 7-0)
> Syracuse vs. Albany (W 2-0)
> Clemson vs. Elon (W 4-0)
> Virginia vs. Old Dominion (W 4-0)
> Florida St. @ Middle Tennessee State (W 3-0)
> Louisville vs. Toledo (W 4-0)
> Wake Forest @ UNC Greensboro (W 3-0)
> Duke vs. Coastal Carolina (W 2-0)
> Boston College @ Boston University (W 3-0)
> Virginia Tech @ James Madison (W 2-0)


The ACC teams didn't beat anybody of significance!  I saw the UNC game and they went OT with FAU.  This is a down year for the ACC if you haven't noticed it yet.  It's great that your daughter is going to NC State but once ye get below FSU, Viginia and Duke the quality goes down significantly!


----------



## Legendary FC

CaliKlines said:


> Z, I love the Pac12. Friends at AZ, Bezerkeley, SC, AZ State and UCLA. I want them all to do well! Just because I am pro-ACC doesn't mean I am anti-Pac12. Traveling for work is going to be more fun now on Thurs nights. Hopefully I'll be able catch some matches from my DD's former teammates across the country.


You have friends or your daughter has friends?


----------



## Legendary FC

Zerodenero said:


> Hey Capt-Cali .....Y do I Feel like this is dejavu. Only now your swapping the anti-Ecnl rhetoric for anti-pac-12 (pro-acc).
> 
> Oh well.......guess we better get used to several years of new propaganda.


He apparently missed all of the ACC bloodshed on Friday!


----------



## Legendary FC

Bernie Sanders said:


> It was a combination of USC pumped up, and playing at their best, and Pepperdine flat, and, really not showing up at home.
> Remember, the last four times these teams have met, the waves have won three.
> USC is bigger, and deeper, and more physical, no doubt. They have more team speed, but the Waves can play with them if they bring their A game.


'SC has a horrible defense.  They are going to struggle against the top half of the conference.  It's starting to look like last year was a fluke.


----------



## pulguita

Legendary FC said:


> 'SC has a horrible defense.  They are going to struggle against the top half of the conference.  It's starting to look like last year was a fluke.


And what would you base your outstanding match analysis on?  I would say the last 2 games the d has looked pretty solid as there has been a major change implemented.  Pepperdine sorry to say had no one that really had any opportunity to look dangerous.  You will not beat that back line with a 30 yard entry ball now that MF is in the back.


----------



## Legendary FC

pulguita said:


> And what would you base your outstanding match analysis on?  I would say the last 2 games the d has looked pretty solid as there has been a major change implemented.  Pepperdine sorry to say had no one that really had any opportunity to look dangerous.  You will not beat that back line with a 30 yard entry ball now that MF is in the back.


I don't know.  Perhaps the fact that they have a revolving door back there trying everyone and their sister.  If MF is the answer then good luck against the top half of the conference.  Nobody looks dangerous outside of Morgan Andrews.  They need Demelo and Pruitt and a whole bunch of defense.  They are going to have a tough time against Stanford, UCLA and Cal and I don't see them keeping it within 2 goals of the first two teams.  Cal will be a little closer but still a loss.  They better also not sleep on Washington St. and the Huskies!


----------



## espola

Legendary FC said:


> They are going to have a tough time against Stanford, UCLA and Stanford



But not UCLA?


----------



## Lion Eyes

The season is still early...
Third week in Sept. we will all have a much better idea of who's who...
Good luck to our dd's, nieces, friends and neighbors.


----------



## Zerodenero

CaliKlines said:


> Z, I love the Pac12. Friends at AZ, Bezerkeley, SC, AZ State and UCLA. I want them all to do well! Just because I am pro-ACC doesn't mean I am anti-Pac12. Traveling for work is going to be more fun now on Thurs nights. Hopefully I'll be able catch some matches from my DD's former teammates across the country.


----------



## Swoosh

Legendary FC said:


> I don't know.  Perhaps the fact that they have a revolving door back there trying everyone and their sister.  If MF is the answer then good luck against the top half of the conference.  Nobody looks dangerous outside of Morgan Andrews.  They need Demelo and Pruitt and a whole bunch of defense.  They are going to have a tough time against Stanford, UCLA and Cal and I don't see them keeping it within 2 goals of the first two teams.  Cal will be a little closer but still a loss.  They better also not sleep on Washington St. and the Huskies!


The back row is the best thing about USC.  Mandy Freeman, Kayla Mills, and Ally Prisock are national level players.  The left back is a freshman but left footed and functional.  Goalkeeping is solid. WhatchatalckinaboutWillis.


----------



## madcow

This is probably a silly question, but what is the "RV" in front of some school's names?


----------



## espola

madcow said:


> This is probably a silly question, but what is the "RV" in front of some school's names?


Where are you looking that you see that?


----------



## madcow

espola said:


> Where are you looking that you see that?


I've seen it several times on the schedules for some teams
http://www.gopack.com/schedule.aspx?path=wsoc


----------



## Legendary FC

madcow said:


> This is probably a silly question, but what is the "RV" in front of some school's names?


Received Votes.  It means that they got votes in the previous poll but didn't have enough points to crack the top 25.


----------



## Legendary FC

Swoosh said:


> The back row is the best thing about USC.  Mandy Freeman, Kayla Mills, and Ally Prisock are national level players.  The left back is a freshman but left footed and functional.  Goalkeeping is solid. WhatchatalckinaboutWillis.


Let's have this discussion in a couple of months.  Mandy Freeman got moved back to the backline due to the injury to Randle.  I have a different opinion on the left back based on what I saw in those games.  Beijing Normal made all of them but Prisock look questionable.  You telling me that they are meeting expectations this year?


----------



## pulguita

Legendary FC said:


> Let's have this discussion in a couple of months.  Mandy Freeman got moved back to the backline due to the injury to Randle.  I have a different opinion on the left back based on what I saw in those games.  Beijing Normal made all of them but Prisock look questionable.  You telling me that they are meeting expectations this year?


So, from the CSULB to Pepperdine game with what looks like now a consistent back line lineup and subs SC has surrendered zero goals in the run of play.  CSULB scored on a cluster on a corner.  The three coaches standing next to me and myself have far different conclusions on how solid that lineup is.  So you are calling last year's backline a fluke cause Dom is injured and Mandy is covering for her.  Seems to me that with a consistent lineup in place they are only going to get better.  Plus in a week or so they will be getting back a significant addition to the midfield off the DL.


----------



## Legendary FC

pulguita said:


> So, from the CSULB to Pepperdine game with what looks like now a consistent back line lineup and subs SC has surrendered zero goals in the run of play.  CSULB scored on a cluster on a corner.  The three coaches standing next to me and myself have far different conclusions on how solid that lineup is.  So you are calling last year's backline a fluke cause Dom is injured and Mandy is covering for her.  Seems to me that with a consistent lineup in place they are only going to get better.  Plus in a week or so they will be getting back a significant addition to the midfield off the DL.


I like 'SC and more importantly the PAC 12 so I look forward to the consistency that a stable lineup will bring.  I do like Petredes and liked her as a club player too and she will definitely help.  The 3 mid majors they played are a far cry from the extremely  talented and seasoned teams that are who they need to be measuring themselves against.  We will see next weekend against a talented but inconsistent North Carolina team.


----------



## Swoosh

pulguita said:


> So, from the CSULB to Pepperdine game with what looks like now a consistent back line lineup and subs SC has surrendered zero goals in the run of play.  CSULB scored on a cluster on a corner.  The three coaches standing next to me and myself have far different conclusions on how solid that lineup is.  So you are calling last year's backline a fluke cause Dom is injured and Mandy is covering for her.  Seems to me that with a consistent lineup in place they are only going to get better.  Plus in a week or so they will be getting back a significant addition to the midfield off the DL.


I actually think Mandy Freeman is a better defender than midfielder, so they may have gotten better by accident.  I saw the corner kick Long Beach scored and it wasn't a cluster not sure if you saw, it was a back post ball and it was headed down into the net one touch. By a Real So Cal player.  The issue with USC is offensively.  Getting the SDSU transfer eligible was the key to this season.


----------



## Legendary FC

Arkansas plays some serious kickball and so does Michigan and Arizona!


----------



## Zerodenero

That may be true..... If Michgan and/or UofA Comes knocking and says.."we love you Susie, however we play kick ball but we'll give u $$".....Most will gladly say 1) thank you and 2) go on girl ..... Kick that dang ball!!


----------



## CaliKlines

Zerodenero said:


> That may be true..... If Michgan and/or UofA Comes knocking and says.."we love you Susie, however we play kick ball but we'll give u $$".....Most will gladly say 1) thank you and 2) go on girl ..... Kick that dang ball!!


But most coaches won't offer $ to kids if they don't fit their programs. If you have a technical player getting offers from P5 programs, then there should be other opportunities where the player is a better fit. Unless, of course, the school has an academic specialization that is the right one for your player, and she knows what she wants to study, then all bets are off and send it Suzy.


----------



## NoGoal

CaliKlines said:


> But most coaches won't offer $ to kids if they don't fit their programs. If you have a technical player getting offers from P5 programs, then there should be other opportunities where the player is a better fit. Unless, of course, the school has an academic specialization that is the right for your player, and she knows what she wants to study, then all bets are off and send it Suzy.


Parents should be happy and consider it a win, if their DD's college plays the ball on the ground.


----------



## Lion Eyes

NoGoal said:


> Parents should be happy and consider it a win, if their DD's college plays the ball on the ground.


Now, now...
Easy big guy.


----------



## Lion Eyes

........



Waves 1-0 over Maryland in OT on the road.
Road wins are tough.
Nice job Waves.

Virginia is up on Sunday....


----------



## gkrent

Lion Eyes said:


> ........
> 
> 
> 
> Waves 1-0 over Maryland in OT on the road.
> Road wins are tough.
> Nice job Waves.
> 
> Virginia is up on Sunday....


Hope this game is streamed!  Will be a great test....


----------



## CaliKlines

Duke is ALL OVER the Tar Heels tonight. Great game even in the less than ideal conditions. 2nd Half about to start, but although it easily could have been 3 or 4 to nothing right now, the game is still even at zeros.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

USD upsets SDSU 2-0!


----------



## MakeAPlay

Tough loss for Long Beach St.  Big win for 'SC.  The real test will be tomorrow against Auburn.  Let's hope they can pull it out.  The PAC 12 is having a good weekend going 9-1-1 so far.


----------



## MakeAPlay

CaliKlines said:


> Duke is ALL OVER the Tar Heels tonight. Great game even in the less than ideal conditions. 2nd Half about to start, but although it easily could have been 3 or 4 to nothing right now, the game is still even at zeros.


North Carolina will be playing 'SC next weekend in LA.  Should be a great game.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

SpeedK1llz said:


> USD upsets SDSU 2-0!


I dont know if thats an upset. Has SDSU won a game yet?
Hats off to LMU for beating a very good LB State team.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

gkrent said:


> Hope this game is streamed!  Will be a great test....


I cant find a stream for it.
If they decide to stream it last minute, Ill post a link.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Bernie Sanders said:


> I dont know if thats an upset. Has SDSU won a game yet?
> Hats off to LMU for beating a very good LB State team.


True, but please don't tell me you would have picked USD to blank SDSU 2-0 going into that game...


----------



## Bernie Sanders

SpeedK1llz said:


> True, but please don't tell me you would have picked USD to blank SDSU 2-0 going into that game...


Probably not.
I would have called it a coin toss, with USD having a slight edge.
SDSU's sledgehammer forward from last season is a Trojan now.


----------



## MakeAPlay

'SC played well.  Pruitt being eligible will help down the stretch.  Things are looking up in Troy.  Pepperdine and Long Beach St each got smothered.  Stanford took care of business.  Next week is going to be interesting.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> I dont know if thats an upset. Has SDSU won a game yet?
> Hats off to LMU for beating a very good LB State team.


LMU is doing something well.  They will do well this season.


----------



## MakeAPlay

CaliKlines said:


> Duke is ALL OVER the Tar Heels tonight. Great game even in the less than ideal conditions. 2nd Half about to start, but although it easily could have been 3 or 4 to nothing right now, the game is still even at zeros.


Watched Duke Minnesota and both teams are legit.  I like Stanford and Florida more though.  Duke doesn't have a go to player.  They have tons of talent but nobody that takes the game over.  Stanford has Sullivan and Florida has Jordan.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Great game between Utah and BYU today. BYU took it 2-0, but the Utes really gave them all they wanted.
Wide open game went up and down the field. 
Utah had a ton of really good chances, but just couldnt cash in.
BYU always looks polished, and knows how to finish.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> 'SC played well.  Pruitt being eligible will help down the stretch.  Things are looking up in Troy.  Pepperdine and Long Beach St each got smothered.  Stanford took care of business.  Next week is going to be interesting.


Pepperdine can beat the teams in the middle, but looks outmatched so far when they play a real top team.
LB is inconsistent.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> LMU is doing something well.  They will do well this season.


They got some very talented transfers on defense as well as offense, and have a really gritty, and talented goalie.


----------



## MakeAPlay

CaliKlines said:


> Duke is ALL OVER the Tar Heels tonight. Great game even in the less than ideal conditions. 2nd Half about to start, but although it easily could have been 3 or 4 to nothing right now, the game is still even at zeros.


Watched Duke Minnesota and both teams are legit.  I like Stanford and Florida more though.  Duke doesn't have a go to player.  They have tons of talent but nobody that takes the game over.  Stanford has Sullivan and Florida has jord


Bernie Sanders said:


> Great game between Utah and BYU today. BYU took it 2-0, but the Utes really gave them all they wanted.
> Wide open game went up and down the field.
> Utah had a ton of really good chances, but just couldnt cash in.
> BYU always looks polished, and knows how to finish.


I saw that one and agree with you 100%.  BYU is a well organized side with two solid finishers.  This could their year to go deep in the tournament.  Florida St. lost and really hasn't lived up to their billing.  Let's hope the seeding committee doesn't do their usual thing and put most of the tough west coast teams in one bracket.  It would be a shame this year as the west coast could see 40-50% of the sweet 16 if seeded properly.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> Pepperdine can beat the teams in the middle, but looks outmatched so far when they play a real top team.
> LB is inconsistent.


Yeah both Pepperdine and Long Beach St. can play with anyone on any night but playing consistently against top competition is definitely an area of opportunity.  They have this week to work it out then they both have a matchup with a quietly surging UCLA squad.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> They got some very talented transfers on defense as well as offense, and have a really gritty, and talented goalie.



Their coach is doing a great job attracting some solid SoCal talent.  I am going to catch the Washington vs. Seattle game at 7pm.  In case anyone wants to watch it the live stream link is here:

http://www.goseattleu.com/SportSelect.dbml?SPSID=89847&SPID=10761

http://wacsports.com/watch/?Live=13


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> Yeah both Pepperdine and Long Beach St. can play with anyone on any night but playing consistently against top competition is definitely an area of opportunity.  They have this week to work it out then they both have a matchup with a quietly surging UCLA squad.


Id like you better if you changed your avatar.
She really hosed the bern.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> Id like you better if you changed your avatar.
> She really hosed the bern.


Bernie aren't you with her?  You seem too sane and non-racist to be with him.


----------



## MakeAPlay

I'm starting to think that Virginia will run away with the ACC.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> Bernie aren't you with her?  You seem too sane and non-racist to be with him.


Nevermind.
Keep your avatar. Its perfect for you.


----------



## MessiFTW

This Washington vs. Seattle match is like watching a bad high school game.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MessiFTW said:


> This Washington vs. Seattle match is like watching a bad high school game.


Women's college soccer can be very good, and very bad, and it can come from the same teams game to game.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Games this weekend of interest locally with predicted winners in RED:

Friday

Stanford vs. Mineesota
Cal vs. St. Mary's
USC vs. LMU
Santa Clara vs. Notre Dame
Arizona St. vs. San Franscisco
San Diego vs. DePaul
CSU Bakersfield vs. Eastern Washington
San Diego St. vs. Penn St.
CSU Northridge vs. San Jose St.
UC Santa Barbara vs. UNLV
UCLA vs. North Carolina
Arizona vs. Northern Illinois
Utah vs. Purdue
Colorado vs. Hawaii
Oregon St. vs. Michigan St.
Oregon vs. UC Irvine
Washington vs. St. Johns
Washington St. vs TCU
CSU Fullerton vs. UAB
Michigan vs UC Riverside
UC Davis vs Portland St.

Sunday

Stanford vs. Notre Dame
USC vs. North Carolina
Cal vs. UC Davis
UCLA vs. San Diego
Arizona vs San Francisco
Oregon vs CSU Fullerton
Colorado vs Iowa
Oregon St. vs. Eastern Michigan
Utah vs. North Dakota St.
Santa Clara vs Minnesota
Pepperdine vs CSU Northridge
UC Riverside vs. Akron
Cal Poly vs. CSU Bakersfield
Long Beach St. vs. DePaul

Good luck to all who have daughter's playing this weekend!!


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> Games this weekend of interest locally with predicted winners in RED:
> 
> Friday
> 
> Stanford vs. Mineesota
> Cal vs. St. Mary's
> USC vs. LMU
> Santa Clara vs. Notre Dame
> Arizona St. vs. San Franscisco
> San Diego vs. DePaul
> CSU Bakersfield vs. Eastern Washington
> San Diego St. vs. Penn St.
> CSU Northridge vs. San Jose St.
> UC Santa Barbara vs. UNLV
> UCLA vs. North Carolina
> Arizona vs. Northern Illinois
> Utah vs. Purdue
> Colorado vs. Hawaii
> Oregon St. vs. Michigan St.
> Oregon vs. UC Irvine
> Washington vs. St. Johns
> Washington St. vs TCU
> CSU Fullerton vs. UAB
> Michigan vs UC Riverside
> UC Davis vs Portland St.
> 
> Sunday
> 
> Stanford vs. Notre Dame
> USC vs. North Carolina
> Cal vs. UC Davis
> UCLA vs. San Diego
> Arizona vs San Francisco
> Oregon vs CSU Fullerton
> Colorado vs Iowa
> Oregon St. vs. Eastern Michigan
> Utah vs. North Dakota St.
> Santa Clara vs Minnesota
> Pepperdine vs CSU Northridge
> UC Riverside vs. Akron
> Cal Poly vs. CSU Bakersfield
> Long Beach St. vs. DePaul
> 
> Good luck to all who have daughter's playing this weekend!!


I think USC beats NC at home.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> I think USC beats NC at home.


Let's hope for their sake.  I will be cheering for them.


----------



## Kicker4Life

MakeAPlay said:


> Bernie aren't you with her?  You seem too sane and non-racist to be with him.


Which "him"?  There is a 3rd party option yah know!


----------



## CaliKlines

Kicker4Life said:


> Which "him"?  There is a 3rd party option yah know!


Uh....what's Aleppo?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Kicker4Life said:


> Which "him"?  There is a 3rd party option yah know!


Yeah an option that had never heard of Aleppo and was completely stumped when asked about it.  How can you expect to lead the free world when you have no command of the issues?  I know that this current election cycle is about populism and being unremarkable and not a "liar" ( a funny word in politics because they all color the truth).  However, when as Americans have we ever wanted to be unremarkable?


----------



## MakeAPlay

CaliKlines said:


> Uh....what's Aleppo?


You beat me to it!


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Kicker4Life said:


> Which "him"?  There is a 3rd party option yah know!


I think the President should represent us.
Trump says, "Im with you, the American people".
We shall see.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Kicker4Life said:


> Which "him"?  There is a 3rd party option yah know!


Nothing wrong with GJ. He's nothing special, though. Just a guy who found a niche because almost nobody knows or even cares who he is.


----------



## Kicker4Life

CaliKlines said:


> Uh....what's Aleppo?


Um....what emails?

Ok, ok....enough political BS.  Back to the good stuff


----------



## Lion Eyes

MakeAPlay said:


> Yeah an option that had never heard of Aleppo and was completely stumped when asked about it.  How can you expect to lead the free world when you have no command of the issues?  I know that this current election cycle is about populism and being unremarkable and not a "liar" ( a funny word in politics because they all color the truth).  However, when as Americans have we ever wanted to be unremarkable?


"WHAT DIFFERENCE DOES IT MAKE" ?


----------



## espola

Lion Eyes said:


> "WHAT DIFFERENCE DOES IT MAKE" ?


You quote that statement often.  What do you think it means?


----------



## CaliKlines

Tar Heels 2- 1 UCLA (Final)


----------



## Coyotef

Oregon lost 3-2. great game... Cal State Fullerton up 3-0 when we left...


----------



## NoGoal

Coyotef said:


> Oregon lost 3-2. great game... Cal State Fullerton up 3-0 when we left...


I'm not surprised, UCI is strong this year. I predict they take the Big West title.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Once again Neil's Cal squad chokes on the kryptonite that is the WCC. And to add insult to injury, they lose to the perennial bottom dweller St. Mary's.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

NoGoal said:


> I'm not surprised, UCI is strong this year. I predict they take the Big West title.


Palacios is a very talented forward.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

SpeedK1llz said:


> Once again Neil's Cal squad chokes on the kryptonite that is the WCC. And to add insult to injury, they lose to the perennial bottom dweller St. Mary's.


This was a shocker, but like I said before, week to week, women's college soccer can be very good, or very bad, with the same teams going Jekyll and Hyde.
The really consistent teams like Virginia and Stanford are the exceptions.


----------



## Lion Eyes

Bernie Sanders said:


> This was a shocker, but like I said before, week to week, women's college soccer can be very good, or very bad, with the same teams going Jekyll and Hyde.
> The really consistent teams like Virginia and Stanford are the exceptions.


We've talked about the parity in women's soccer for a couple of years now.
It's tougher and tougher with all the talent available to dominate every game.
So called mid level teams have the talent to knock off a top tier on any given game day.
Certain final scores maybe shocking, but they are not unusual.
Good luck!


----------



## pulguita

Legendary FC said:


> I like 'SC and more importantly the PAC 12 so I look forward to the consistency that a stable lineup will bring.  I do like Petredes and liked her as a club player too and she will definitely help.  The 3 mid majors they played are a far cry from the extremely  talented and seasoned teams that are who they need to be measuring themselves against.  We will see next weekend against a talented but inconsistent North Carolina team.


After the demolition of UNC today I'd say the backline is pretty set?  Realistically s/b 5-0 could have been worse.  That is 5 consecutive clean sheets since the adjustment and even more dominating play since Auburn when KM was moved to DM.


----------



## Swoosh

pulguita said:


> After the demolition of UNC today I'd say the backline is pretty set?  Realistically s/b 5-0 could have been worse.  That is 5 consecutive clean sheets since the adjustment and even more dominating play since Auburn when KM was moved to DM.


Like I said, backline was the best part of USC.  But the reality is that none of the teams USC has played thus far can be considered elite.  UNC got pummeled by Duke who did everything but score (see box score), and needed OT to beat a modest Florida Atlantic side in Boca Raton.  Nonetheless, the scoresheets are racking up and they are finding rhythm, and winning at GA and AU is not easy, neither is beating UNC.  Now I see the SDSU transfer is cleared, which should help a lot.


----------



## Swoosh

The SoCal college teams are making this season exciting to follow.  USC, UCLA, LBSU, UCSB, UCI, Pepp, LMU, USD, CSUN, CSUF, UCR and I hope I'm not forgetting any are good bets for an enjoyable afternoon of competition.  Notice I said "competition" nothing to do with the quality of the event which will vary from match to match.


----------



## Legendary FC

pulguita said:


> After the demolition of UNC today I'd say the backline is pretty set?  Realistically s/b 5-0 could have been worse.  That is 5 consecutive clean sheets since the adjustment and even more dominating play since Auburn when KM was moved to DM.


I like what Freeman has done and moving Mills to holding mid was a bit of genius.  Prisock is solid.  The two wide backs did a decent job against Carolina.  Carolina is a direct team and does much better on set pieces.  Their goals against UCLA were on a PK and a corner kick.  'SC's offense looked solid although very direct.  Keidane is an excellent coach he knows how to make something out of whatever ingredients he has.  This was definitely a defining win for them.  I hope they continue to do well.  Cal and Stanford will expose any cracks not to mention their date at the Stub Hub center on the 4th of November.


----------



## NoGoal

Swoosh said:


> The SoCal college teams are making this season exciting to follow.  USC, UCLA, LBSU, UCSB, UCI, Pepp, LMU, USD, CSUN, CSUF, UCR and I hope I'm not forgetting any are good bets for an enjoyable afternoon of competition.  Notice I said "competition" nothing to do with the quality of the event which will vary from match to match.


UCR is 2-2-3, got crushed by Michigan 0-4, the toughest team they played.

USD is 3-3-1 and 3 of their loses came from Power 5 schools.

Fullerton looks to be having a down year with a 3-4 record and 3 of their 4 loses coming from Power 5 schools.

I mention Power 5 results, because a mid-major school beating Power 5 schools in non-conference play translates to being the favorite to win their conference or conference tourney championship.


----------



## espola

NoGoal said:


> UCR is 2-2-3, got crushed by Michigan 0-4, the toughest team they played.
> 
> USD is 3-3-1 and 3 of their loses came from Power 5 schools.
> 
> Fullerton looks to be having a down year with a 3-4 record and 3 of their 4 loses coming from Power 5 schools.
> 
> I mention Power 5 results, because a mid-major school beating Power 5 schools in non-conference play translates to being the favorite to win their conference or conference tourney championship.


Nonsense.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Swoosh said:


> Like I said, backline was the best part of USC.  But the reality is that none of the teams USC has played thus far can be considered elite.  UNC got pummeled by Duke who did everything but score (see box score), and needed OT to beat a modest Florida Atlantic side in Boca Raton.  Nonetheless, the scoresheets are racking up and they are finding rhythm, and winning at GA and AU is not easy, neither is beating UNC.  Now I see the SDSU transfer is cleared, which should help a lot.


USC has some real talent, and if that team gels, could make a run at going all the way.
The SDSU transfer is as good a forward as you will see, and Mills is awesome in the defensive middle.
All the way back on page one of this thread, I said "dont count them out", and anyone who does is nuts.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> The SDSU transfer is as good a forward as you will see


I got to see Savannah Jordan up close and although that 'SC forward is talented there isn't a striker in the land not named Pugh, Morgan or Dunn that is better.  You will see her as the first pick in the draft and sooner or later the full USWNT.


----------



## Swoosh

MakeAPlay said:


> I got to see Savannah Jordan up close and although that 'SC forward is talented there isn't a striker in the land not named Pugh, Morgan or Dunn that is better.  You will see her as the first pick in the draft and sooner or later the full USWNT.


Totally agree.  Watched Florida vs Kentucky and Savannah Jordan is the real deal.  Best post up forward in the country.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Swoosh said:


> Totally agree.  Watched Florida vs Kentucky and Savannah Jordan is the real deal.  Best post up forward in the country.


There are a few that stand out in the college game right now.
Jordan is one, Hatch at BYU is another. Look for Pruitt to make waves this season.
She had ten goals for SDSU as a freshman on a bum knee.
She has a real team behind her now, and if she's healthy, look out.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> I got to see Savannah Jordan up close and although that 'SC forward is talented there isn't a striker in the land not named Pugh, Morgan or Dunn that is better.  You will see her as the first pick in the draft and sooner or later the full USWNT.


The best forward not playing on the USNT is Lynn Williams.
She may be the best of all.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> The best forward not playing on the USNT is Lynn Williams.
> She may be the best of all.


I haven't seen enough of her to comment.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> There are a few that stand out in the college game right now.
> Jordan is one, Hatch at BYU is another. Look for Pruitt to make waves this season.
> She had ten goals for SDSU as a freshman on a bum knee.
> She has a real team behind her now, and if she's healthy, look out.


I have seen all 3 of those players up close and they all are terrific players.  However, Savannah Jordan is on another level entirely Mr. Sanders and that is the truth.  By comparison the next group of top forwards are playing checkers while she is playing chess.  She has all of the tools.  Speed, strength, good size, great in the air, great moving without the ball, dangerous on set pieces, great distributing the ball, great 1v1 or a high soccer IQ, grit a lethal finisher and she is a winner.  I believe that she is well on her way to her 4th straight All American season.  She has scored over 20 goals every single year with everyone knowing she was going to get the ball!  She is the main scorer on the U23 WNT.  Some people don't perform like their resume. This woman makes you think that there are two if her on the field.  If you get a chance I suggest you check her out live it is pretty impressive.  She will be on the full WNT eventually.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> I haven't seen enough of her to comment.


She's leading the (pro) league right now in goals.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> I have seen all 3 of those players up close and they all are terrific players.  However, Savannah Jordan is on another level entirely Mr. Sanders and that is the truth.  By comparison the next group of top forwards are playing checkers while she is playing chess.  She has all of the tools.  Speed, strength, good size, great in the air, great moving without the ball, dangerous on set pieces, great distributing the ball, great 1v1 or a high soccer IQ, grit a lethal finisher and she is a winner.  I believe that she is well on her way to her 4th straight All American season.  She has scored over 20 goals every single year with everyone knowing she was going to get the ball!  She is the main scorer on the U23 WNT.  Some people don't perform like their resume. This woman makes you think that there are two if her on the field.  If you get a chance I suggest you check her out live it is pretty impressive.  She will be on the full WNT eventually.


She's definitely a great player.


----------



## CaliKlines

North Carolina 0 - 0 North Carolina State at half. So far the Tarheels have been able to keep up with the Wolfpack. We'll see what happens in the next 45.


----------



## Swoosh

Congratulations


CaliKlines said:


> North Carolina 0 - 0 North Carolina State at half. So far the Tarheels have been able to keep up with the Wolfpack. We'll see what happens in the next 45.



NC State 1 - University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill 0

Congratulations CaliKlines, eat a pickle haters.

Pepperdine peppering UCLA 7-2 shots in the first half no score.


----------



## CaliKlines

Signature road win for State! 1st place in the ACC! Go Pack!


----------



## Zerodenero

Swoosh said:


> Congratulations
> 
> 
> Pepperdine peppering UCLA 7-2 shots in the first half no score.


Change of tide....3-0 within 5min ouch!!


----------



## Swoosh

Zerodenero said:


> Change of tide....3-0 within 5min ouch!!


Ouch is right!  Halftime adjustment?


----------



## gkrent

Swoosh said:


> Ouch is right!  Halftime adjustment?


I had to turn it off.  Ugly change of events.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Swoosh said:


> Congratulations
> 
> 
> 
> NC State 1 - University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill 0
> 
> Congratulations CaliKlines, eat a pickle haters.
> 
> Pepperdine peppering UCLA 7-2 shots in the first half no score.


Okay coach.  Happy a little?  His daughter plays for Legends right?  Let's see what happens down the road.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Swoosh said:


> Ouch is right!  Halftime adjustment?


Clearly you were watching on TV because the game was one sided the whole time.


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> I had to turn it off.  Ugly change of events.


Looked good to me.  Really should have been 5-0 but the keeper made a few nice saves.


----------



## CaliKlines

MakeAPlay said:


> Okay coach.  Happy a little?  His daughter plays for Legends right?  Let's see what happens down the road.


Hey MAP, what was the score of the UCLA game vs. North Carolina about a week ago?

And you know what they say...every Wolf has their day!


----------



## MakeAPlay

CaliKlines said:


> Hey MAP, what was the score of the UCLA game vs. North Carolina about a week ago?
> 
> And you know what they say...every Wolf has their day!


Are we comparing NC State and UCLA?  We both know where that will lead.  Anybody who actually watched the game between UNC and NC State and UNC and UCLA can see the difference in quality between all three of those teams.  We all know that the score of a soccer game doesn't always tell the story.  Why don't you pull up a replay and tell me what you think.  At the end of the day we can rehash this conversation at the end of the season and see how your position changes.  No worries I will put the PAC 12 teams up against the ACC teams athletically and academically any day.


----------



## NoGoal

CaliKlines said:


> Hey MAP, what was the score of the UCLA game vs. North Carolina about a week ago?
> 
> And you know what they say...every Wolf has their day!


People living in glass houses shouldn't throw stones.  UCLA has arguably the toughest NCAA schedule and with 2 loses is still ranked in the top 15.  NC State won their 1st conference game going on 3 years and 1st win vs UNC in 15 years.....and the pom poms are coming out, .  Now wave them proudly after knowing the UNC win wasn't an anomaly with follow up conference wins against, UVA, Duke, FSU, ND, BC and Va Tech.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

gkrent said:


> I had to turn it off.  Ugly change of events.


I was there. Couldnt turn it off. First half was ok, but this team is just not very good right now.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> Clearly you were watching on TV because the game was one sided the whole time.


The fist half was fairly even with both teams having a couple good chances, but what does it matter?
Pepperdine stinks right now.


----------



## CaliKlines

MakeAPlay said:


> Are we comparing NC State and UCLA?  We both know where that will lead.  Anybody who actually watched the game between UNC and NC State and UNC and UCLA can see the difference in quality between all three of those teams.  We all know that the score of a soccer game doesn't always tell the story.  Why don't you pull up a replay and tell me what you think.  At the end of the day we can rehash this conversation at the end of the season and see how your position changes.  No worries I will put the PAC 12 teams up against the ACC teams athletically and academically any day.





NoGoal said:


> People living in glass houses shouldn't throw stones.  UCLA has arguably the toughest NCAA schedule and with 2 loses is still ranked in the top 15.  NC State won their 1st conference game going on 3 years and 1st win vs UNC in 15 years.....and the pom poms are coming out, .  Now wave them proudly after knowing the UNC win wasn't an anomaly with follow up conference wins against, UVA, Duke, FSU, ND, BC and Va Tech.
> 
> View attachment 134


Geez Louise...you guys really need to take some Xanax. A traditionally underperforming team takes out a traditionally good team, and it upsets your whole world. I wasn't saying anything about the rest of the season, or the past...I was just thrilled that one of my favorite teams won. In the previous forum, you chose to admonish the Wolfpack, my daughter's school of choice. Now that they have a little success, you are quick to put them down once again. It is very difficult to go from the bottom of the table to the top, especially in the ACC. When you're bad, you have to get to good before you can get to great. Just as UCLA has a tough schedule, so does NC State. Of the 10 best teams in the country, 4 play in the ACC. How many are in the Pac12? 1. So why not let the Wolfpack ladies (and their recruits) enjoy some success...because it is a very long and arduous road to get over .500 in one of the toughest conferences in the country. You were the ones saying that it was unlikely the coach wouldn't be there when my daughter arrived.

It will be a successful season if they can pick off one or two more of their remaining conference games. Many of their key performers are freshman, along with their 2 German imports. We are just hoping for a better season than last year (already has happened), and then continual improvement in 2017. We'll see.


----------



## MakeAPlay

CaliKlines said:


> Geez Louise...you guys really need to take some Xanax. A traditionally underperforming team takes out a traditionally good team, and it upsets your whole world. I wasn't saying anything about the rest of the season, or the past...I was just thrilled that one of my favorite teams won. In the previous forum, you chose to admonish the Wolfpack, my daughter's school of choice. Now that they have a little success, you are quick to put them down once again. It is very difficult to go from the bottom of the table to the top, especially in the ACC. When you're bad, you have to get to good before you can get to great. Just as UCLA has a tough schedule, so does NC State. Of the 10 best teams in the country, 4 play in the ACC. How many are in the Pac12? 1. So why not let the Wolfpack ladies (and their recruits) enjoy some success...because it is a very long and arduous road to get over .500 in one of the toughest conferences in the country. You were the ones saying that it was unlikely the coach wouldn't be there when my daughter arrived.
> 
> It will be a successful season if they can pick off one or two more of their remaining conference games. Many of their key performers are freshman, along with their 2 German imports. We are just hoping for a better season than last year (already has happened), and then continual improvement in 2017. We'll see.


Cali don't get all bent out of shape because I returned fire.  You know how it goes shoot a barrage and prepare for return fire.  I hope that NC State is on the upswing.  At the end of the day it will only elevate play around the country for women and that I am all for.

Now regarding the top 10 teams.  By my count 4 are in the ACC but 3 are also in the Pac 12.  At the end of the day the only ranking that matter is academics and short of the Ivy League no league has the chops that the Pac 12 has.  I know one of the starters on NC State and she is a very good player.

Good luck to your daughter.  I would aim your salvos a little lower than me unless you are prepared for return fire and possibly some shrapnel with collateral damage.


----------



## gkrent

1st RPI of 2016 finally out!  www.ncaa.com/rankings/soccer-w…


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> 1st RPI of 2016 finally out!  www.ncaa.com/rankings/soccer-w…


The Waves are in assuming they do well in league!


----------



## CaliKlines

MakeAPlay said:


> Now regarding the top 10 teams.  By my count 4 are in the ACC but 3 are also in the Pac 12.  At the end of the day the only ranking that matter is academics and short of the Ivy League no league has the chops that the Pac 12 has.  I know one of the starters on NC State and she is a very good player.


OK then, fire in the hole....I know US News and World Reports rankings are not just an academic ranking. It is an overall ranking, and I am sure that you will disparage my findings by vilifying some aspect of their ranking criteria...however, they are objective. You and I are not.

Average ranking of Pac12 schools in the US News & World Report 2017 rankings: 81
Average ranking of ACC schools in the US News & World Report 2017 rankings: 55

Your statement that the Pac12 is only 2nd to the Ivy League is woefully incorrect. Take off the west coast sunglasses to see the truth.

Not enough? Money Magazine is another objective source: Average rank for a Pac12 institution, 147. Average for an ACC school, 143.

Lastly, my favorite college ranking site, http://colleges.startclass.com/, has the following average rankings...
Pac12: 197
ACC: 91

If you want to compare conferences, you are walking in quick sand carrying an anvil.


----------



## Lion Eyes

Geeze fellas...can't we all just get along?


----------



## Zerodenero

Lion Eyes said:


> Geeze fellas...can't we all just get along?


It's all good LE....us old farts still gotta little bit of shwartz in the tank.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> The Waves are in assuming they do well in league!


They came out of the gate like gang busters and then went into a really bad funk. They better get back on track soon.


----------



## MakeAPlay

CaliKlines said:


> OK then, fire in the hole....I know US News and World Reports rankings are not just an academic ranking. It is an overall ranking, and I am sure that you will disparage my findings by vilifying some aspect of their ranking criteria...however, they are objective. You and I are not.
> 
> Average ranking of Pac12 schools in the US News & World Report 2017 rankings: 81
> Average ranking of ACC schools in the US News & World Report 2017 rankings: 55
> 
> Your statement that the Pac12 is only 2nd to the Ivy League is woefully incorrect. Take off the west coast sunglasses to see the truth.
> 
> Not enough? Money Magazine is another objective source: Average rank for a Pac12 institution, 147. Average for an ACC school, 143.
> 
> Lastly, my favorite college ranking site, http://colleges.startclass.com/, has the following average rankings...
> Pac12: 197
> ACC: 91
> 
> If you want to compare conferences, you are walking in quick sand carrying an anvil.



Ha pretty funny but I can do that too.

http://www.languagemonitor.com/top-colleges/pac-12-upsets-big-ten-for-top-academic-reputation-after-conference-realignment/

https://www.timeshighereducation.com/student/news/shanghai-ranking-academic-ranking-world-universities-2016-results-announced

So Notre Dame is the difference maker for the ACC (aren't they independant) and if you remove them the conference drops significantly.  Let's dig a little deeper.  All 4 Pac 12 teams in California are in the top 25.  NC State is like 194th.  If you look globally (thus the Shanghai rankings) it isn't even close.  Also you probably didn't realize the the Start Class rankings are such that the higher the score the better so you unwittingly helped make my point.

Let's uses some common sense here.  If your daughter had been offered a scholarship to a Pac 12 school versus a bottom feeding ACC school with zero West Coast street cred would she have taken it?  I bet if Cal or Stanford had come calling you would have wet yourself and begged Mr. Hodges to do all that he could do to help her.  Mine was recruited by all of the top ACC schools and she didn't even consider any of them and that includes Notre Dame, North Carolina and Duke.

Now since we are talking athletics their really is no comparison.  You can take all of the national championships for all of the ACC conference and they are not much more than the total for the third best team in the Pac 12.  If you take away UNC's 21 women's soccer championships then there are 3 schools with more national titles than the whole conference.  And since we are talking women's soccer this decade the ACC and Pac 12 are even on national titles and if recruiting is a sign then this could be the first full decade that the ACC doesn't sit at the top of the hill.

This anvil doesn't feel that heavy and it feels more like I am ice skating.

Good luck to your daughter.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> They came out of the gate like gang busters and then went into a really bad funk. They better get back on track soon.


They looked good to me.  They played a tough preseason schedule.  They will be fine.  Your daughter played well.  Nothing to be upset about.


----------



## CaliKlines

MakeAPlay said:


> Ha pretty funny but I can do that too.
> 
> http://www.languagemonitor.com/top-colleges/pac-12-upsets-big-ten-for-top-academic-reputation-after-conference-realignment/
> 
> https://www.timeshighereducation.com/student/news/shanghai-ranking-academic-ranking-world-universities-2016-results-announced
> 
> So Notre Dame is the difference maker for the ACC (aren't they independant) and if you remove them the conference drops significantly.  Let's dig a little deeper.  All 4 Pac 12 teams in California are in the top 25.  NC State is like 194th.  If you look globally (thus the Shanghai rankings) it isn't even close.  Also you probably didn't realize the the Start Class rankings are such that the higher the score the better so you unwittingly helped make my point.
> 
> Let's uses some common sense here.  If your daughter had been offered a scholarship to a Pac 12 school versus a bottom feeding ACC school with zero West Coast street cred would she have taken it?  I bet if Cal or Stanford had come calling you would have wet yourself and begged Mr. Hodges to do all that he could do to help her.  Mine was recruited by all of the top ACC schools and she didn't even consider any of them and that includes Notre Dame, North Carolina and Duke.
> 
> Now since we are talking athletics their really is no comparison.  You can take all of the national championships for all of the ACC conference and they are not much more than the total for the third best team in the Pac 12.  If you take away UNC's 21 women's soccer championships then there are 3 schools with more national titles than the whole conference.  And since we are talking women's soccer this decade the ACC and Pac 12 are even on national titles and if recruiting is a sign then this could be the first full decade that the ACC doesn't sit at the top of the hill.
> 
> This anvil doesn't feel that heavy and it feels more like I am ice skating.
> 
> Good luck to your daughter.


Boy oh boy...you sure showed me with your Global World Language Monitor ranking! How far down did you have to dig that one up? And that Shanghai ranking is just as relevant too. Come back with real rankings rather than some far-fetched, desperate google search type of results. That ice is pretty thin.

And you sure do alot of "if you remove this school" or "take away this and the results look more favorable". My stats are provided are provided by well known sources that are trusted by millions of Americans. In a conference vs. conference comparison, the ACC wins hands down.

As for hypotheticals about where my kid would have gone, I know for a FACT that she would not have gone to a school in California. Her main goal was to play out of state and away from home...probably to get away from her overbearing father. She was recruited by some very strong academic D3's but she said she also wanted to play D1 soccer. Realistically, she is not a game changing stud but a very controlled and technical midfielder. She is perfectly at home with the Wolfpack, and their academic program. Plus, being close to the east coast population centers, it bodes well for her to find internships and employment post graduation in her political policy/science field of study. As for the athletics, we hoped for better non-conference results and a couple of conference wins in the 2016 season, and it is working out well. Thanks for the well wishes...I will pass it on to my player.


----------



## Zerodenero

CaliKlines said:


> Lastly, my favorite college ranking site, http://colleges.startclass.com/, has the following average rankings...
> .


The results of your favorite looks a bit suspect, like Rollin the 8ball (_I ain't talkin bout the narcotic)_


----------



## MakeAPlay

CaliKlines said:


> Boy oh boy...you sure showed me with your Global World Language Monitor ranking! How far down did you have to dig that one up? And that Shanghai ranking is just as relevant too. Come back with real rankings rather than some far-fetched, desperate google search type of results. That ice is pretty thin.
> 
> And you sure do alot of "if you remove this school" or "take away this and the results look more favorable". My stats are provided are provided by well known sources that are trusted by millions of Americans. In a conference vs. conference comparison, the ACC wins hands down.
> 
> As for hypotheticals about where my kid would have gone, I know for a FACT that she would not have gone to a school in California. Her main goal was to play out of state and away from home...probably to get away from her overbearing father. She was recruited by some very strong academic D3's but she said she also wanted to play D1 soccer. Realistically, she is not a game changing stud but a very controlled and technical midfielder. She is perfectly at home with the Wolfpack, and their academic program. Plus, being close to the east coast population centers, it bodes well for her to find internships and employment post graduation in her political policy/science field of study. As for the athletics, we hoped for better non-conference results and a couple of conference wins in the 2016 season, and it is working out well. Thanks for the well wishes...I will pass it on to my player.


So what you are saying is if let's say Stanford, Cal, UCLA or USC offered your daughter a scholarship she would have said, "No thanks I want to play in Oregon or New Mexico or North Carolina?  So t he connections in let's say the Bay Area or SoCal aren't world class?  Come on Cali.  I can make stuff up too (like the quickly googled info that both of us pulled up).  That simply doesn't pass the sniff test just like all of your ECNL bashing after being such a champion of ECNL when your little Mia played for the Strikers.

Your favorite ranking site says otherwise but if you in your heart of hearts think that the ACC is such a badass academic conference then good luck to you with that.  Let's hope she likes the weather because I spent some of my youth in North Carolina and it is the least sucky place in the South but it still sucks.  If mine were to go to the East Coast it would be to an Ivy league school.


----------



## CaliKlines

MakeAPlay said:


> So what you are saying is if let's say Stanford, Cal, UCLA or USC offered your daughter a scholarship she would have said, "No thanks I want to play in Oregon or New Mexico or North Carolina?


Yes, if it was Princeton, or Duke, or UVA, or Notre Dame, she most certainly would have said No Thanks.


----------



## MakeAPlay

CaliKlines said:


> Yes, if it was Princeton, or Duke, or UVA, or Notre Dame, she most certainly would have said No Thanks.


Okay Princeton is in the Ivy League so that isn't the question.  Notre Dame is in the Midwest and is the best of all of the ACC schools.  Outside of that unfortunately you would lose in pretty much every instance.

No worries we can talk hypotheticals all we want to.  My sources tell me a different tale. Time will tell.


----------



## NoGoal

CaliKlines said:


> Geez Louise...you guys really need to take some Xanax. A traditionally underperforming team takes out a traditionally good team, and it upsets your whole world. I wasn't saying anything about the rest of the season, or the past...I was just thrilled that one of my favorite teams won. In the previous forum, you chose to admonish the Wolfpack, my daughter's school of choice. Now that they have a little success, you are quick to put them down once again. It is very difficult to go from the bottom of the table to the top, especially in the ACC. When you're bad, you have to get to good before you can get to great. Just as UCLA has a tough schedule, so does NC State. Of the 10 best teams in the country, 4 play in the ACC. How many are in the Pac12? 1. So why not let the Wolfpack ladies (and their recruits) enjoy some success...because it is a very long and arduous road to get over .500 in one of the toughest conferences in the country. You were the ones saying that it was unlikely the coach wouldn't be there when my daughter arrived.
> 
> It will be a successful season if they can pick off one or two more of their remaining conference games. Many of their key performers are freshman, along with their 2 German imports. We are just hoping for a better season than last year (already has happened), and then continual improvement in 2017. We'll see.


You were the one that posted how did UCLA do against NC State last week, not me!

Difference between you and I, when my DD's school did well last year.  You didn't see me bragging or poking fun.  Like I posted, know your role and shut your mouth.


----------



## NoGoal

CaliKlines said:


> OK then, fire in the hole....I know US News and World Reports rankings are not just an academic ranking. It is an overall ranking, and I am sure that you will disparage my findings by vilifying some aspect of their ranking criteria...however, they are objective. You and I are not.
> 
> Average ranking of Pac12 schools in the US News & World Report 2017 rankings: 81
> Average ranking of ACC schools in the US News & World Report 2017 rankings: 55
> 
> Your statement that the Pac12 is only 2nd to the Ivy League is woefully incorrect. Take off the west coast sunglasses to see the truth.
> 
> Not enough? Money Magazine is another objective source: Average rank for a Pac12 institution, 147. Average for an ACC school, 143.
> 
> Lastly, my favorite college ranking site, http://colleges.startclass.com/, has the following average rankings...
> Pac12: 197
> ACC: 91
> 
> If you want to compare conferences, you are walking in quick sand carrying an anvil.


 Why take a conference average?  Do academic ranking by University, none of this average crap.


----------



## NoGoal

NoGoal said:


> You were the one that posted how did UCLA do against NC State last week, not me!
> 
> Difference between you and I, when my DD's school did well last year.  You didn't see me bragging or poking fun.  Like I posted, know your role and shut your mouth.


Not to brag, but my DD's school is ranked in the top 10 in college football!


----------



## Justafan

NoGoal said:


> Not to brag, but my DD's school is ranked in the top 10 in college football!


Now that's what matters!!


----------



## Justafan

Bernie Sanders said:


> The best forward not playing on the USNT is Lynn Williams.
> She may be the best of all.


Sat in the bleachers at Drake stadium for round of 16 playoff game between Pepperdine and UCLA a couple of years ago (the year after UCLA's naty) and it was like one of those AYSO games where you have one stud v. the other team.  She was easily the best player on the field and almost single handedly beat UCLA.  And this was a UCLA team with three or four first round picks, including Mewis.  I said to myself then that I couldn't imagine anyone in the country as talented as her.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Justafan said:


> Sat in the bleachers at Drake stadium for round of 16 playoff game between Pepperdine and UCLA a couple of years ago (the year after UCLA's naty) and it was like one of those AYSO games where you have one stud v. the other team.  She was easily the best player on the field and almost single handedly beat UCLA.  And this was a UCLA team with three or four first round picks, including Mewis.  I said to myself then that I couldn't imagine anyone in the country as talented as her.


I was there as well.
She is an absolute beast. (Since she's a woman, she's a beautiful beast)


----------



## MakeAPlay

Justafan said:


> Sat in the bleachers at Drake stadium for round of 16 playoff game between Pepperdine and UCLA a couple of years ago (the year after UCLA's naty) and it was like one of those AYSO games where you have one stud v. the other team.  She was easily the best player on the field and almost single handedly beat UCLA.  And this was a UCLA team with three or four first round picks, including Mewis.  I said to myself then that I couldn't imagine anyone in the country as talented as her.


Umm you know Mewis is on the WNT don't you?


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> Umm you know Mewis is on the WNT don't you?


Exactly.
Mewis absolutely earned her way onto that squad with her play.
Williams just bides her time.
I have to think, if the USA didnt have such a deep pool, and was getting beat on a regular basis, they would break the glass and call on her super human soccer abilities. Even if she didnt play for one of the "feeder" programs.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> Exactly.
> Mewis absolutely earned her way onto that squad with her play.
> Williams just bides her time.
> I have to think, if the USA didnt have such a deep pool, and was getting beat on a regular basis, they would break the glass and call on her super human soccer abilities. Even if she didnt play for one of the "feeder" programs.


Hey I don't disagree.  I still can't figure out why Crystal Dunn isn't the focus of the offense and why JJ isn't playing a different position.  All I can do is cheer and hope they win in spite of "executive" decisions.


----------



## gkrent

Bernie Sanders said:


> Exactly.
> Mewis absolutely earned her way onto that squad with her play.
> Williams just bides her time.
> I have to think, if the USA didnt have such a deep pool, and was getting beat on a regular basis, they would break the glass and call on her super human soccer abilities. Even if she didnt play for one of the "feeder" programs.


Fox Sports agrees http://www.foxsports.com/soccer/gallery/the-nwsl-players-jill-ellis-needs-to-call-up-for-the-uswnt-092016


----------



## Juve 50

Anyone hitting the UCLA/ASU Game Tomorrow night?

Forks Up!


----------



## MakeAPlay

Juve 50 said:


> Anyone hitting the UCLA/ASU Game Tomorrow night?
> 
> Forks Up!


It should be an interesting game.  It was a draw last year.  Both teams have some significant differences so it will be interesting to see what happens.  Any predictions Juve?  By the way congrats to your daughter.  Boyd is a good coach and really put Cal on the map.


----------



## Juve 50

MakeAPlay said:


> It should be an interesting game.  It was a draw last year.  Both teams have some significant differences so it will be interesting to see what happens.  Any predictions Juve?  By the way congrats to your daughter.  Boyd is a good coach and really put Cal on the map.


Should be a good match.   After their match with CSUF I think ASU is ready for Conference play.  They played a fairly weak preseason but that's ok because they are fairly young.  Should be a fun match.  Not sure if ASU has quite enough yet.  But I like their recruiting classes so far.  DD's old teammate just Committed last week to the Devils.  Trying to rally a couple of others that I think would help.


----------



## Zerodenero

CaliKlines said:


> Yes, if it was Princeton, or Duke, or UVA, or Notre Dame, she most certainly would have said No Thanks.


Blasphemy (or just another one of your spins)

Luv ya Cali...but your propaganda has always cracks me up.


----------



## Lion Eyes

Juve 50 said:


> Should be a good match.   After their match with CSUF I think ASU is ready for Conference play.  They played a fairly weak preseason but that's ok because they are fairly young.  Should be a fun match.  Not sure if ASU has quite enough yet.  But I like their recruiting classes so far.  DD's old teammate just Committed last week to the Devils.  Trying to rally a couple of others that I think would help.


My niece is a little Devil...Go Devils!


----------



## socalkdg

UCLA 2-0 win.  

https://twitter.com/UCLAWSoccer?ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^author

And current top 25

*RANK* *SCHOOL* *TOTAL POINTS* *W-L-T* *PREV.*
1 Stanford (28) 769 7-0-1 1
2 Virginia (1) 712 8-1-0 5
3 Florida State (2) 700 7-1-0 3
4 BYU 663 7-1-0 6
5 West Virginia 629 7-1-1 2
6 Georgetown 561 8-1-0 18
7 Duke 559 6-2-1 9
8 South Carolina 543 8-0-1 14
9 Minnesota 510 7-2-1 10
10 Southern California 501 6-2-0 12
11 UCLA 437 6-2-0 11
12 Florida 420 6-2-0 4
13 Clemson 416 7-2-0 13
14 Texas A&M 391 7-2-0 8
15 Arkansas 341 9-1-0 RV
16 Penn State 330 5-2-2 16
17 South Florida 293 7-0-0 15
18 North Carolina 235 5-2-1 7
19 Virginia Tech 198 8-2-0 17
20 California 173 7-2-0 21
21 Northwestern 151 9-0-0 RV
22 Rutgers 124 6-1-1 22
23 UConn 112 7-2-0 23
24 Notre Dame 88 6-1-2 20
25 Texas Tech 50 7-1-2 24


----------



## MakeAPlay

CaliKlines said:


> Signature road win for State! 1st place in the ACC! Go Pack!


Signature loss for NC State!  Last week seems like a fluke.  We will see.  Virginia and Florida St. aren't there usual selves so it will be interesting to see who wins the regular season and tournament titles.  NC State should shoot to make the ACC tournament and that will be a success for them.


----------



## MakeAPlay

socalkdg said:


> UCLA 2-0 win.


Should have been 5-0.  They subbed a TON and took their foot off the gas once they went up 2-0 in the first 8 minutes.  ASU looked outclassed in the first half but looked better in the second half as UCLA subbed pretty liberally.  Pugh was at the game so this might be a preview of what is in the future for the rest of the Pac 12.

http://pac-12.com/videos/highlight-uclas-jessie-fleming-scores-two-goals-three-minutes-win-over-arizona-state

<iframe width="640" height="360" src="



" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


They are going to be a problematic next year.


----------



## socalkdg

Worth the price of admission to see Fleming and Pugh together.


----------



## CaliKlines

MakeAPlay said:


> Signature loss for NC State!  Last week seems like a fluke.  We will see.  Virginia and Florida St. aren't there usual selves so it will be interesting to see who wins the regular season and tournament titles.  NC State should shoot to make the ACC tournament and that will be a success for them.


 Signature loss? When the #18 team in the country beats an unranked side by a score of 1-0? Anyone that knows anything about soccer would never call that a signature loss. And Virginia is #7 in the country...FSU is #15. They aren't their usual selves?



MakeAPlay said:


> We all know that the score of a soccer game doesn't always tell the story.  Why don't you pull up a replay and tell me what you think.


 And if you want to go back and watch the match, you will see a perfect example of your explanation in action. Notre Dame came out big in the first 10 mins, then it was all Wolfpack in the rest of the half, until a defensive lapse allowed a quick counter goal with under 5 mins left in the 1st half. 2nd half was played nearly equal with the Irish taking a defensive posture. Shots were about the same with many of Notre Dame's coming in the first part of the first half. NC State had the advantage in corners 8-3, showing the pressure that was being applied to Irish defense throughout the 90 mins.

And yes, there will probably be more L's than W's over the next few weeks in an incredibly tough conference schedule, but for a program that you described in the old forum as a "perennial cellar dweller", they have already had a successful showing. I would be thrilled to see them pick up 3 more conference wins this year, and reload for next year. 14 players saw the pitch last night in beautiful Raleigh, NC, and 11 of them were freshman or sophomores. It is a very young team, which will only improve in the upcoming years.


----------



## Zerodenero

CaliKlines said:


> Signature loss? When the #18 team in the country beats an unranked side by a score of 1-0? Anyone that knows anything about soccer would never call that a signature loss. And Virginia is #7 in the country...FSU is #15. They aren't their usual selves?
> 
> And if you want to go back and watch the match, you will see a perfect example of your explanation in action. Notre Dame came out big in the first 10 mins, then it was all Wolfpack in the rest of the half, until a defensive lapse allowed a quick counter goal with under 5 mins left in the 1st half. 2nd half was played nearly equal with the Irish taking a defensive posture. Shots were about the same with many of Notre Dame's coming in the first part of the first half. NC State had the advantage in corners 8-3, showing the pressure that was being applied to Irish defense throughout the 90 mins.
> 
> And yes, there will probably be more L's than W's over the next few weeks in an incredibly tough conference schedule, but for a program that you described in the old forum as a "perennial cellar dweller", they have already had a successful showing. I would be thrilled to see them pick up 3 more conference wins this year, and reload for next year. 14 players saw the pitch last night in beautiful Raleigh, NC, and 11 of them were freshman or sophomores. It is a very young team, which will only improve in the upcoming years.


----------



## MakeAPlay

CaliKlines said:


> Signature loss? When the #18 team in the country beats an unranked side by a score of 1-0? Anyone that knows anything about soccer would never call that a signature loss. And Virginia is #7 in the country...FSU is #15. They aren't their usual selves?
> 
> And if you want to go back and watch the match, you will see a perfect example of your explanation in action. Notre Dame came out big in the first 10 mins, then it was all Wolfpack in the rest of the half, until a defensive lapse allowed a quick counter goal with under 5 mins left in the 1st half. 2nd half was played nearly equal with the Irish taking a defensive posture. Shots were about the same with many of Notre Dame's coming in the first part of the first half. NC State had the advantage in corners 8-3, showing the pressure that was being applied to Irish defense throughout the 90 mins.
> 
> And yes, there will probably be more L's than W's over the next few weeks in an incredibly tough conference schedule, but for a program that you described in the old forum as a "perennial cellar dweller", they have already had a successful showing. I would be thrilled to see them pick up 3 more conference wins this year, and reload for next year. 14 players saw the pitch last night in beautiful Raleigh, NC, and 11 of them were freshman or sophomores. It is a very young team, which will only improve in the upcoming years.


Okay so now the loss is no big deal.  Hmm a little different tone this week.  I have seen Virginia and FSU play and trust me they aren't nearly the same teams that they were last year but you would have had to have been watching them LAST YEAR to know that.  I did not watch the game as I had other games that interested me significantly more so I didn't see how it went.  What was predictable is the outcome.  It's great that they played 14 players but that means they have an extremely short bench or the coach isn't that confident in the other players.  11 sophomores and freshmen playing isn't so good a sign for your player when she gets there.  I wouldn't fret though.  They will likely be a cellar dweller still and she will get an opportunity to help them.

I have seen their "star" freshman play in ECNL the last couple of years and they are nothing special.  All athlete no touch or technique.  What you would expect a cellar dweller to recruit.

I love Fridays!!


----------



## CaliKlines

MakeAPlay said:


> What was predictable is the outcome.


Just like the outcome of the match against the Tarheels was predictable too, right? Just like the outcome of the Tarheels/UCLA match too, right? All too predictable. You just hate it when an upstart throws off your little world...and the way you think things "should" be.

And their "star" freshmen weren't anywhere near the ECNL last year...they were in Germany playing for Bayern Munich. Unless of course, the ECNL is taking their award winning discipline overseas now.


----------



## Zerodenero

CaliKlines said:


> And their "star" freshmen weren't anywhere near the ECNL last year...they were in Germany playing for Bayern Munich. Unless of course, the ECNL is taking their award winning discipline overseas now.


u sure bout that??.....source say she spent a summer bk in u-littles co-captaining the Ecnl/striker team u used to jump/dance/Pom-Pom about.

I swear this is dejavu Friday....


----------



## socalkdg

CaliKlines said:


> Just like the outcome of the match against the Tarheels was predictable too, right? Just like the outcome of the Tarheels/UCLA match too, right? All too predictable. You just hate it when an upstart throws off your little world...and the way you think things "should" be.
> .


Not a fan of the penalty called in the first half to give the Tarheels a penalty kick and a 1-0 lead.  Would like the refs on this board to take a look and give me their opinion.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

I thought BYU may have been vulnerable early in the season when they lost at home to Nebraska.
I think all it did was piss em off!
They are an absolute machine right now.


----------



## MakeAPlay

CaliKlines said:


> Just like the outcome of the match against the Tarheels was predictable too, right? Just like the outcome of the Tarheels/UCLA match too, right? All too predictable. You just hate it when an upstart throws off your little world...and the way you think things "should" be.
> 
> And their "star" freshmen weren't anywhere near the ECNL last year...they were in Germany playing for Bayern Munich. Unless of course, the ECNL is taking their award winning discipline overseas now.


Cali you should put down the crack pipe.  If you really want to compare NC State and UCLA we can starting with the weak players that NC State has and that they recruit.  An upstart throwing off my world?  How about an idiot who is in for a reality check in two years.  You are so far gone that it is ridiculous. I am going to hammer you on the Sheep Pack all season now.

Their "star" freshmen played for Maryland United and CASL last year idiot.  Nice try.  You are getting more and more silly.  

Good luck with the "first choice" school.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> I thought BYU may have been vulnerable early in the season when they lost at home to Nebraska.
> I think all it did was piss em off!
> They are an absolute machine right now.


I like Gomes she creates most of that teams opportunities.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> I like Gomes she creates most of that teams opportunities.


She is one of my favorite players in college soccer.
A dynamic threat on offense.


----------



## NoGoal

Zerodenero said:


>


See a pattern, raw raw Legends, raw raw National League, raw raw NC State!  I recall he use to hype up Oregon and Indiana when his DD was looking at those schools, but no longer after his DD committed to NC State.


----------



## NoGoal

NoGoal said:


> See a pattern, raw raw Legends, raw raw National League, raw raw NC State!  I recall he use to hype up Oregon and Indiana when his DD was looking at those schools, but no longer after his DD committed to NC State.


Cali, I know you are probably use to being high up the corporate ladder, but you need to learn your place in the college soccer world.

I would never talk trash about any of the perennial powers; UCLA, Stanford, UVA, UNC, FSU, ND, WVU and USC to name a few.


----------



## Zerodenero

NoGoal said:


> See a pattern, raw raw Legends, raw raw National League, raw raw NC State!  I recall he use to hype up Oregon and Indiana when his DD was looking at those schools, but no longer after his DD committed to NC State.


Well NG, its been said...... "there is nothing new under the sun" and thus, Brother Cali - in true form.

Thats Y we  U Cali....dont change a thang


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> She is one of my favorite players in college soccer.
> A dynamic threat on offense.



She has the ability to beat most defenders 1v1 and it creates a lot of opportunity for Hatch and the other girls.  Rockwood does an amazing job with that team.  Good luck against them.  I think that the Waves can pull it off if they play like they played in the first half against UCLA and finish an opportunity or two.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

LB State played a hell of a game in Provo last night. They gave up a late game winner, but went toe to toe most of the game.
Not easy to do in Provo.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> I like Gomes she creates most of that teams opportunities.


She creates her share. That team has plenty of offensive firepower to go around.


----------



## CaliKlines

I love Sundays...


MakeAPlay said:


> Cali you should put down the crack pipe.  If you really want to compare NC State and UCLA we can starting with the weak players that NC State has and that they recruit.


I get it..."that they recruit." That's a jab at my kid. Does that make you feel good, saying that she is weak? And uh, did those weak players beat UNC, who just happened to beat UCLA? If NC State players (and those that they recruit) are weak, what does that say about the Bruin players? You said it, not me.



MakeAPlay said:


> .You are so far gone that it is ridiculous. I am going to hammer you on the Sheep Pack all season now.


"Sheep Pack", that's rich. I get it...because they are known as the Wolfpack. Man, you are so clever. Ha, Ha, Ha...oh, BTW, they just added another ACC victory this afternoon, beating Wake Forest 2-1 in come from behind fashion.



MakeAPlay said:


> Their "star" freshmen played for Maryland United and CASL last year idiot.  Nice try.  You are getting more and more silly.


Uh, instead of calling me names, maybe you should learn more about the roster before acting like you know everything about everything. Guess what, their leading freshman scorer is not from Maryland United...she is from Fredricksburg FC, a non-ECNL club in Virginia. The leading freshman playmaker with the team lead in assists is also not from Maryland United. She is from Bayern Munich, another non-ECNL club in Germany. The Maryland United player you're referring to is a freshman. You at least got that much right. She is one of the contributors to their success, but she is also the first one to say that she is not the star of the team.

They have played a successful non-conference schedule, and they have gone 2-1 in ACC Conference play so far. Chafes your hide, don't it? Don't worry, they will have more losses this season...after all, it is the ACC. The toughest women's soccer conference in all the land. You'll have more opportunities to respond and retort to try to make me feel bad, but guess what....I am already thrilled of their performance, even if they lose out.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Cat fight?


----------



## MakeAPlay

CaliKlines said:


> I love Sundays...
> 
> 
> I get it..."that they recruit." That's a jab at my kid. Does that make you feel good, saying that she is weak? And uh, did those weak players beat UNC, who just happened to beat UCLA? If NC State players (and those that they recruit) are weak, what does that say about the Bruin players? You said it, not me.
> 
> 
> 
> "Sheep Pack", that's rich. I get it...because they are known as the Wolfpack. Man, you are so clever. Ha, Ha, Ha...oh, BTW, they just added another ACC victory this afternoon, beating Wake Forest 2-1 in come from behind fashion.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, instead of calling me names, maybe you should learn more about the roster before acting like you know everything about everything. Guess what, their leading freshman scorer is not from Maryland United...she is from Fredricksburg FC, a non-ECNL club in Virginia. The leading freshman playmaker with the team lead in assists is also not from Maryland United. She is from Bayern Munich, another non-ECNL club in Germany. The Maryland United player you're referring to is a freshman. You at least got that much right. She is one of the contributors to their success, but she is also the first one to say that she is not the star of the team.
> 
> They have played a successful non-conference schedule, and they have gone 2-1 in ACC Conference play so far. Chafes your hide, don't it? Don't worry, they will have more losses this season...after all, it is the ACC. The toughest women's soccer conference in all the land. You'll have more opportunities to respond and retort to try to make me feel bad, but guess what....I am already thrilled of their performance, even if they lose out.


Okay here is the next salvo.  Congratulations on the win!  We will see how the season turns out.  Regarding recruiting it was not a shot at your kid but you said it not me.  Regarding recruiting and UCLA there really is no need for me to compare recruits, results, academics, campus life anything because quite honestly there is a big difference between the two (chess vs checkers) so let's continue.  I checked them out and they aren't very good.  I can only imagine that they got extremely lucky against UNC and Wake Forest sucks so wins against crap teams don't impress me at all.

NC State is a bottom feeder in the top conference in the country.  We will see if they are even the top conference by the time your little Mia gets there.  Then we will see how much she plays and how soon she decides to "Pack" it up and transfer back home.  Legends isn't known for producing a bunch of next level impact players.  Outside of the African American holding mid and the African American forward on your daughter's team I don't see a whole lot of impact talent on that team.  Honestly you are in for a big surprise in 2018.  I wish I could be there to see the look on your face once you get that September phone call..

Whatcha got for me now Cali?


----------



## espola

MakeAPlay said:


> Okay here is the next salvo.  Congratulations on the win!  We will see how the season turns out.  Regarding recruiting it was not a shot at your kid but you said it not me.  Regarding recruiting and UCLA there really is no need for me to compare recruits, results, academics, campus life anything because quite honestly there is a big difference between the two (chess vs checkers) so let's continue.  I checked them out and they aren't very good.  I can only imagine that they got extremely lucky against UNC and Wake Forest sucks so wins against crap teams don't impress me at all.
> 
> NC State is a bottom feeder in the top conference in the country.  We will see if they are even the top conference by the time your little Mia gets there.  Then we will see how much she plays and how soon she decides to "Pack" it up and transfer back home.  Legends isn't known for producing a bunch of next level impact players.  Outside of the African American holding mid and the African American forward on your daughter's team I don't see a whole lot of impact talent on that team.  Honestly you are in for a big surprise in 2018.  I wish I could be there to see the look on your face once you get that September phone call..
> 
> Whatcha got for me now Cali?


English is not your first language, is it?


----------



## MakeAPlay

http://sidearm.sites.s3.amazonaws.com/gopack.com/documents/2016/9/24/2016_Season_Stats_7.pdf

Let's look at the stats.  Notice the tough schedule.  Especially that loss to USD.  That Wolfpack sure is balling!!


----------



## Mystery Train

Ok, I'm a general noob to women's NCAA soccer.  Other than knowing who the usually dominant schools are, I am clueless as to the playing styles each school/coach may be known for.  Some specific questions:  I want to know which schools are known for playing out of the back and utilizing keepers with great feet (as opposed to just putting a female version of Rob Gronkowski in the cage).  Teams that play possession and control, finesse, more like the Japanese WNT?  Also, which ones are more known for direct and counter attacking?  Which ones mainly rely on getting the genetic freaks and just physically steamrolling everyone?  I am not interested in debating the merits of these styles (there's enough of that elsewhere), just want a primer on the tactical differences of the top programs.  Bernie, MAP, Cali?  Espola? Anyone else?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Mystery Train said:


> Ok, I'm a general noob to women's NCAA soccer.  Other than knowing who the usually dominant schools are, I am clueless as to the playing styles each school/coach may be known for.  Some specific questions:  I want to know which schools are known for playing out of the back and utilizing keepers with great feet (as opposed to just putting a female version of Rob Gronkowski in the cage).  Teams that play possession and control, finesse, more like the Japanese WNT?  Also, which ones are more known for direct and counter attacking?  Which ones mainly rely on getting the genetic freaks and just physically steamrolling everyone?  I am not interested in debating the merits of these styles (there's enough of that elsewhere), just want a primer on the tactical differences of the top programs.  Bernie, MAP, Cali?  Espola? Anyone else?


Virginia, Stanford, Florida State, UCLA, Duke, Washington and Long Beach St. are teams that I have seen play or attempt to play primarily possession with varying degrees of success.  North Carolina plays a combination of styles but are fairly direct.  Most of the Pac 12 and WCC are a mixture of styles.  Most would prefer possession but more importantly prefer to win.  A team that wants to possess the ball might be forced to be a counterattacking team when facing any of the teams above.  I would say that there are many teams that are extremely physical (most?) but that is college soccer.

To be honest with you in order to play possession you have to have a minimum of two very technical midfielders, forwards that check back and a backline that is confident with the ball at their feet.  Without that a team will not be a consistent possession team and unfortunately there are few true possession teams in college soccer.

I recommend that you and your daughter watch not only live games but televised ones from the schools that she is considering.  I know several players in the 2017 recruiting class that have changed their mind after watching a team play closely for the first time.  I don't want to call out too many teams as being direct because there are a lot of them and I don't want to start any more flame wars as fighting on two fronts is enough for me.


----------



## CaliKlines

Agree with MAP about Long Beach State and others...they emphasis a possession-oriented style of play. I don't have alot of exposure to women's college soccer, but we did watch ALOT of matches last season. From what I saw, many schools in the Big 10 and SEC are geared toward a very direct style of play that doesn't use the midfield very much. ASU and Oregon are trying to become possession heavy, but tend to fall back on long ball when they feel pressured. The elite programs (UNC, Stanford, Florida State, UCLA, Virginia, Duke) have players with the body composition for muscle ball, but they also have skill and speed to play whatever way they want.


----------



## NoGoal

CaliKlines said:


> Agree with MAP about Long Beach State and others...they emphasis a possession-oriented style of play. I don't have alot of exposure to women's college soccer, but we did watch ALOT of matches last season. From what I saw, many schools in the Big 10 and SEC are geared toward a very direct style of play that doesn't use the midfield very much. ASU and Oregon are trying to become possession heavy, but tend to fall back on long ball when they feel pressured. The elite programs (UNC, Stanford, Florida State, UCLA, Virginia, Duke) have players with the body composition for muscle ball, but they also have skill and speed to play whatever way they want.


Let's just say very very very FEW college teams play any sort of possession soccer.  I would also throw in the University of Portland in the mix of a school's that play possession soccer.  They just aren't able to recruit the elite players they once did under the late Clive Charles back in the early 2000s.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Mystery Train said:


> Ok, I'm a general noob to women's NCAA soccer.  Other than knowing who the usually dominant schools are, I am clueless as to the playing styles each school/coach may be known for.  Some specific questions:  I want to know which schools are known for playing out of the back and utilizing keepers with great feet (as opposed to just putting a female version of Rob Gronkowski in the cage).  Teams that play possession and control, finesse, more like the Japanese WNT?  Also, which ones are more known for direct and counter attacking?  Which ones mainly rely on getting the genetic freaks and just physically steamrolling everyone?  I am not interested in debating the merits of these styles (there's enough of that elsewhere), just want a primer on the tactical differences of the top programs.  Bernie, MAP, Cali?  Espola? Anyone else?


Some coaches take the talent they have and tailor a playing system that utilizes that talent best. Some coaches will have a "style" and recruit players who fit that style. Other coaches have a "system", and take the best, or most athletic players they can get and fit them into that system.
They all find varying degrees of success. Not surprisingly, the schools that get the pick of the litter tend to win more often, overall, regardless of coach or system.
One thing to consider, is how long the coach recruiting your kid has been the coach, and how often does the school get rid of coaches who dont win.
This was one consideration my daughter had when being recruited, as at least two of the pac-12 top coaches she was considering playing for have since been replaced.
It may be a big deal, or it may not, but when a new coach comes in, a new coaching philosophy comes in, and whatever playing style you thought you signed up for goes right out the window, and that may or may not leave one happy with the situation.
The school is more important than the soccer program, imho, and every school has something different to offer.
My kid was fortunate enough to be able to choose, and I think she chose well.


----------



## Mystery Train

Good info.  Thanks.  I want my kid to watch some games to understand the college game better and recognize the type of players in her position that make it in different styles, and figure out on her own what she should work on if she is to be successful at the college level.  We could even go see Long Beach in person, so that's a plus.  

Bernie - Great point on coaching changes.  I've heard numerous stories of players who had bad experiences with coaching changes midway through their college careers.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Mystery Train said:


> Good info.  Thanks.  I want my kid to watch some games to understand the college game better and recognize the type of players in her position that make it in different styles, and figure out on her own what she should work on if she is to be successful at the college level.  We could even go see Long Beach in person, so that's a plus.
> 
> Bernie - Great point on coaching changes.  I've heard numerous stories of players who had bad experiences with coaching changes midway through their college careers.


I could have swore you posted the question I responded to under another name yesterday.
I must be getting old like espola.


----------



## MakeAPlay

http://www.masseyratings.com/csocw/ncaa-d1/ratings


----------



## pooka

I got all excited to log on and watch USC play Oregon online.... and then realized you have to have the channel in your cable package. 

How do you all watch the games?


----------



## KidGretzky25

pooka said:


> I got all excited to log on and watch USC play Oregon online.... and then realized you have to have the channel in your cable package.
> 
> How do you all watch the games?


Get the M8 box. Includes all the Pac 12 channels


----------



## CaliKlines

KidGretzky25 said:


> Get the M8 box. Includes all the Pac 12 channels


Or maybe 3 of them.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

pooka said:


> I got all excited to log on and watch USC play Oregon online.... and then realized you have to have the channel in your cable package.
> 
> How do you all watch the games?


Santa Clara ties BYU in Provo 0-0 in the first West Coast match of the year.
Santa Clara played a beautiful game, and really frustrated the high octane BYU offense.
Shout out to NK for saving a goal, and I hope she's ok after that head bonk.


----------



## gkrent

Usf gets pounded by usd!


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Bernie Sanders said:


> Santa Clara ties BYU in Provo 0-0 in the first West Coast match of the year.
> Santa Clara played a beautiful game, and really frustrated the high octane BYU offense.
> Shout out to NK for saving a goal, and I hope she's ok after that head bonk.


Definite props to Santa Clara. BYU outshot them 13 - 2 so offensively, they've still got some work to do. I haven't seen SC play a ton but I was surprised how many time their forwards beat the BYU defender on the outside and rather than send in a clean cross, they pulled it back and played the 3 player possession game just outside the 18. Nobody on SC made any runs into the box when this happened. Is this the way they play? Also surprised by BYUs inability to adjust to the offside trap. I surely though there would be an adjustment at the half. Regardless, SC has to be thrilled with the outcome.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

gkrent said:


> Usf gets pounded by usd!


USD is a contender this year. They've beat some teams that in years past they would not have. Doesn't help that USF has literally fallen off a cliff from last year. I know a few players on USF and they are legit goal scorers. Didn't see them get the ball very often last night.


----------



## MakeAPlay

KidGretzky25 said:


> Get the M8 box. Includes all the Pac 12 channels


Cox cable gives you the sports upgrade package for $8 a month and it includes PAC 12, Big Ten, SEC Network, NFL, MLB and NBA games.  Plus you can live stream everything on your computer.  ACC games are through ESPN 3 mostly.  Definitely worth it.  I was watching 3 games at once yesterday!


----------



## Bernie Sanders

SpeedK1llz said:


> USD is a contender this year. They've beat some teams that in years past they would not have.
> [QUOTE
> .


Knocked off Santa Clara tonight, 1-0


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Bernie Sanders said:


> Knocked off Santa Clara tonight, 1-0


Saw it! Pepperdine and Santa Clara better start scoring some goals or they are going to have a tough time with USD, BYU and LMU.


----------



## MessiFTW

SpeedK1llz said:


> Saw it! Pepperdine and Santa Clara better start scoring some goals or they are going to have a tough time with USD, BYU and LMU.


SC will be fine.  They get KT from Del Sol in January.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

MessiFTW said:


> SC will be fine.  They get KT from Del Sol in January.


Oh? Please tell us more!


----------



## CaliKlines

MakeAPlay said:


> Okay here is the next salvo.  Congratulations on the win!  We will see how the season turns out.  Regarding recruiting it was not a shot at your kid but you said it not me.  Regarding recruiting and UCLA there really is no need for me to compare recruits, results, academics, campus life anything because quite honestly there is a big difference between the two (chess vs checkers) so let's continue.  I checked them out and they aren't very good.  I can only imagine that they got extremely lucky against UNC and Wake Forest sucks so wins against crap teams don't impress me at all.
> 
> NC State is a bottom feeder in the top conference in the country.  We will see if they are even the top conference by the time your little Mia gets there.  Then we will see how much she plays and how soon she decides to "Pack" it up and transfer back home.  Legends isn't known for producing a bunch of next level impact players.  Outside of the African American holding mid and the African American forward on your daughter's team I don't see a whole lot of impact talent on that team.  Honestly you are in for a big surprise in 2018.  I wish I could be there to see the look on your face once you get that September phone call..
> 
> Whatcha got for me now Cali?


I love Sundays.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MessiFTW said:


> SC will be fine.  They get KT from Del Sol in January.


They already got KP from WCFC.
She was a scoring machine in club.
I expect her to return to form as soon as she acclimates to D-1


----------



## Lion Eyes

Mr. Hyde showed up for Pepperdine today
Waves scored 5 @Gonzaga...
Scores from different players....kid from Oceanside had a score & assist....


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Lion Eyes said:


> Mr. Hyde showed up for Pepperdine today
> Waves scored 5 @Gonzaga...
> Scores from different players....kid from Oceanside had a score & assist....


Shout out to HS the freshman left footer who looks like a Prius, but plays like an F-350 turbo diesel!
What a game!


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Lion Eyes said:


> Mr. Hyde showed up for Pepperdine today
> Waves scored 5 @Gonzaga...
> Scores from different players....kid from Oceanside had a score & assist....


Congrats to Pepp & congrats to Bernie's DD!


----------



## goldentoe

MessiFTW said:


> SC will be fine.  They get KT from Del Sol in January.


January?   Perfect!!!   just in time for conference play to fire up...... Did you hear if she's gonna be running the point, or do you think they'll use her at the 2 guard?


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Big week of games for Pepperdine. San Diego on Thursday and then BYU on Saturday. Nice to see the offense light up on Sunday vs. Gonzaga.

Thursday's matchup vs. San Diego is a must win if Pepp has any shot at a WCC title. San Diego is playing very well. Hopefully home field will give Pepp a slight advantage. I think Pepp will win 1-0 but wouldn't be surprised at a 0-0 or 1-1 draw.

On Saturday, Pepperdine's only chance is to employ the offside trap like Santa Clara did. It really knocked BYU off their game and for whatever reason, they never adjusted. Getting a goal off BYU is going to be a tall order. I thought Santa Clara had some chances to increase shots on goal but didn't take them. They also had a couple break away opportunities on the counter attack but weren't able to get off a quality shot. A tie against BYU would be a huge win for Pepp.

BYU vs. Loyola could be the match that decides the WCC title...


----------



## MakeAPlay

SpeedK1llz said:


> Big week of games for Pepperdine. San Diego on Thursday and then BYU on Saturday. Nice to see the offense light up on Sunday vs. Gonzaga.
> 
> Thursday's matchup vs. San Diego is a must win if Pepp has any shot at a WCC title. San Diego is playing very well. Hopefully home field will give Pepp a slight advantage. I think Pepp will win 1-0 but wouldn't be surprised at a 0-0 or 1-1 draw.
> 
> On Saturday, Pepperdine's only chance is to employ the offside trap like Santa Clara did. It really knocked BYU off their game and for whatever reason, they never adjusted. Getting a goal off BYU is going to be a tall order. I thought Santa Clara had some chances to increase shots on goal but didn't take them. They also had a couple break away opportunities on the counter attack but weren't able to get off a quality shot. A tie against BYU would be a huge win for Pepp.
> 
> BYU vs. Loyola could be the match that decides the WCC title...


BYU's defense is nothing special.  What makes them special is how unselfish and efficient their offense is.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Several big games this week:

Thursday

USC vs. Stanford
UCLA vs. Cal
BYU vs. LMU
Notre Dame vs. Clemson
Peperdine vs. USD
CSUF vs. UC Davis
Nebraska vs. Wisconsin
NC State vs. Louisville


Saturday

BYU vs. Pepperdine
LMU vs. USD

Sunday

UCLA vs. Stanford
USC vs Cal
NC State vs Duke
Virginia vs. Notre Dame
Arkansas vs. South Carolina
Clemson vs. Louisville
Michigan vs. Northwestern
Minnesota vs. Nebraska


----------



## gkrent

USF Vs. BYU game yesterday was a HUGE change from last year.  Felt bad for the Dons...


----------



## Bernie Sanders

SpeedK1llz said:


> Big week of games for Pepperdine. San Diego on Thursday and then BYU on Saturday. Nice to see the offense light up on Sunday vs. Gonzaga.
> 
> Thursday's matchup vs. San Diego is a must win if Pepp has any shot at a WCC title. San Diego is playing very well. Hopefully home field will give Pepp a slight advantage. I think Pepp will win 1-0 but wouldn't be surprised at a 0-0 or 1-1 draw.


One game at a time.
USD is up first. If my memory is correct, USD has won the last two against Pepperdine. Both matches the Waves could have won.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

gkrent said:


> .





SpeedK1llz said:


> On Saturday, Pepperdine's only chance is to employ the offside trap like Santa Clara did. It really knocked BYU off their game and for whatever reason, they never adjusted. Getting a goal off BYU is going to be a tall order. I thought Santa Clara had some chances to increase shots on goal but didn't take them. They also had a couple break away opportunities on the counter attack but weren't able to get off a quality shot. A tie against BYU would be a huge win for Pepp.
> 
> BYU vs. Loyola could be the match that decides the WCC title...


I think what Santa Clara did was control possession, and dictate tempo. The offside trap against a team with with as much speed as BYU has, is Russian Roulette imho.
Santa Clara played it about as well as they could defensively.
BYU got frustrated because their tempo was discombobulated from chasing the ball around the field, imho.
If you let BYU fly up and down the field all day, they will take apart anyone.
Vasconselos (sp?), Hatch and Gomes are about as good a scoring trio as you will find anywhere.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

gkrent said:


> USF Vs. BYU game yesterday was a HUGE change from last year.  Felt bad for the Dons...


Agree. We know some girls on this team and they are better than their record...


----------



## MakeAPlay

How the heck is Colorado 3-0 in conference?  Every time I watch them play they are being outplayed and look very much like a kickball team yet somehow they win.  In all fairness the two Arizona schools haven't been impressive and they got super lucky in best Washington St but it's still amazing.  I say they have run out of luck and they lose both games this weekend.  Looking at their schedule they might not win another game especially finishing the last 5 games against the California schools and an underrated but very good Utah team.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Cali I have to give it to NC State they keep finding ways to win.  Their RPI keeps creeping up.  Check this out.

http://herosports.com/news/d1-womens-soccer-2016-bracketology-bubble-watch-v2

http://www.masseyratings.com/csocw/ncaa-d1/ratings


----------



## gkrent

I still believe that USC is the dark horse of the Pac-12.  can't wait for the UCLA USC matchup...I think it could have an exciting outcome.  Exciting enough to place a bet!


----------



## CaliKlines

MakeAPlay said:


> Cali I have to give it to NC State they keep finding ways to win.  Their RPI keeps creeping up.  Check this out.
> 
> http://herosports.com/news/d1-womens-soccer-2016-bracketology-bubble-watch-v2
> 
> http://www.masseyratings.com/csocw/ncaa-d1/ratings


MAP, thanks for the acknowledgement.

*Pack In the Polls:*
NC State moved up in the RPI and NSCAA Poll after a road win against Boston College last weekend. The Pack is No. 21 in the RPI and is receiving 22 points in the NSCAA Poll – good for 27th in the nation. The team is ranked 21st in HeroSport's Bennett Rank, 24th in the Soccer America Poll and 27th in Top Drawer Soccer's Poll.

*Freshmen Phenoms:*
NC State freshmen have scored the last 11 goals for the Wolfpack and accounted for 67 percent of the team's points from 17 goals and 16 assists. The group also accounts for six starters and eighth point scorers. In total, 10 freshmen have earned playing time for the Pack this season.

That above is the most exciting information for my player. And they are truly humble young ladies that have been very accepting to my player.

But it is about to get really real...Louisville is doing well this season and it is an ACC road game, then starting Sunday, the next 4 matches are #9 Duke, #2 Florida State, #8 Virginia, and #12 Clemson. That is a brutal schedule, but that is the reality of life in the ACC. Hopefully Matthew is long gone by game time on Sunday night.


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> I still believe that USC is the dark horse of the Pac-12.  can't wait for the UCLA USC matchup...I think it could have an exciting outcome.  Exciting enough to place a bet!


It should be a good game.  A big contrast in style of play.  We will find out tonight what is the truth.  I'm not sure that their midfield can handle the Cardinal who have the best midfield in the country.  Let's see if they can exploit the one weakness that I have seen in Stanford's lineup.  My prediction for the LA vs Bay Area matchups tonight is 2-0 Stanford and 2-0 UCLA.

Pepperdine has a huge weekend to.  They are getting respect from the coaches.  The need to start putting it together now.


----------



## MakeAPlay

CaliKlines said:


> MAP, thanks for the acknowledgement.
> 
> *Pack In the Polls:*
> NC State moved up in the RPI and NSCAA Poll after a road win against Boston College last weekend. The Pack is No. 21 in the RPI and is receiving 22 points in the NSCAA Poll – good for 27th in the nation. The team is ranked 21st in HeroSport's Bennett Rank, 24th in the Soccer America Poll and 27th in Top Drawer Soccer's Poll.
> 
> *Freshmen Phenoms:*
> NC State freshmen have scored the last 11 goals for the Wolfpack and accounted for 67 percent of the team's points from 17 goals and 16 assists. The group also accounts for six starters and eighth point scorers. In total, 10 freshmen have earned playing time for the Pack this season.
> 
> That above is the most exciting information for my player. And they are truly humble young ladies that have been very accepting to my player.
> 
> But it is about to get really real...Louisville is doing well this season and it is an ACC road game, then starting Sunday, the next 4 matches are #9 Duke, #2 Florida State, #8 Virginia, and #12 Clemson. That is a brutal schedule, but that is the reality of life in the ACC. Hopefully Matthew is long gone by game time on Sunday night.


I always respect your commitment and I can't argue with the results that NC State has been putting up.  I truly hope that it continues and yes it is a good thing for your player that the coach is unafraid to lean on players as freshmen.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Big game today for the Waves against USD and the BIG game against BYU.  4 points puts them in control of the WCC race.  6 points would be lovely.  Go Waves!!


----------



## MakeAPlay

Congrats to Bernie's girl Lynn Williams for getting a call in to the full WNT.  I bet you wished it was next week instead of this week so that Ashley Hatch would miss the game on Sunday!  Hatch was one of 3 college players called in with the other two being Stanford players.  Congrats to all of the fabulous young women!

http://www.ussoccer.com/stories/2016/10/06/15/24/161006-wnt-ellis-names-24-players-for-usa-matches-vs-switzerland


----------



## gkrent

MakeAPlay said:


> Congrats to Bernie's girl Lynn Williams for getting a call in to the full WNT.  I bet you wished it was next week instead of this week so that Ashley Hatch would miss the game on Sunday!  Hatch was one of 3 college players called in with the other two being Stanford players.  Congrats to all of the fabulous young women!
> 
> http://www.ussoccer.com/stories/2016/10/06/15/24/161006-wnt-ellis-names-24-players-for-usa-matches-vs-switzerland


Hey it says when the games are but not when they are leaving :-D  Maybe she will need to leave or at least not play due to pre-camp rest requirements <insert wishful thinking>


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> Congrats to Bernie's girl Lynn Williams for getting a call in to the full WNT.  I bet you wished it was next week instead of this week so that Ashley Hatch would miss the game on Sunday!  Hatch was one of 3 college players called in with the other two being Stanford players.  Congrats to all of the fabulous young women!
> 
> http://www.ussoccer.com/stories/2016/10/06/15/24/161006-wnt-ellis-names-24-players-for-usa-matches-vs-switzerland


She's not "My" girl, but I am a huge fan.
Im sure her parents are proud. She will add another dimension, or another gear, to the speed up top for the USWNT.
She can flat out fly.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

gkrent said:


> Hey it says when the games are but not when they are leaving :-D  Maybe she will need to leave or at least not play due to pre-camp rest requirements <insert wishful thinking>


BYU has plenty of other weapons.
I think (hope) Pepp watched what Santa Clara did defensively in Provo.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> .
> 
> Pepperdine has a huge weekend to.  They are getting respect from the coaches.  The need to start putting it together now.


Agree 100%


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> She's not "My" girl, but I am a huge fan.
> Im sure her parents are proud. She will add another dimension, or another gear, to the speed up top for the USWNT.
> She can flat out fly.


By girl I meant a girl from the team that you are cheering for.  She must be something if she got the golden boot for the NWSL this season.  Just more love to the mid majors.  There are a lot of places that have talented players outside of the usual suspects.


----------



## Mystery Train

Bernie Sanders said:


> Agree 100%


Bernie and MAP agreeing?  Liking each other's posts?  Mass hysteria!


----------



## MakeAPlay

Mystery Train said:


> Bernie and MAP agreeing?  Liking each other's posts?  Mass hysteria!


I have to agree when I feel the man is right.  I have met Bernie even though he doesn't realize it and he is much nicer in person.


----------



## Swoosh

Thursday predictions:

USC 3  Stanford 1
UCLA 2 over Cal 1
BYU 2 over LMU 0
USD 1 over Pepp 0

Sunday predictions:

USC 2 Cal 0
UCLA 1 Stanford 3
BYU 3 Pepp 0
USD 2 LMU 1


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> USC has some real talent, and if that team gels, could make a run at going all the way.
> The SDSU transfer is as good a forward as you will see, and Mills is awesome in the defensive middle.
> All the way back on page one of this thread, I said "dont count them out", and anyone who does is nuts.


I'm still not a believer.  They can make me a believer today.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Swoosh said:


> Thursday predictions:
> 
> USC 3  Stanford 1
> UCLA 2 over Cal 1
> BYU 2 over LMU 0
> USD 1 over Pepp 0
> 
> Sunday predictions:
> 
> USC 2 Cal 0
> UCLA 1 Stanford 3
> BYU 3 Pepp 0
> USD 2 LMU 1


How about a prediction on your 4 teams this weekend?


----------



## Lion Eyes

Bernie Sanders said:


> She's not "My" girl, but I am a huge fan.
> Im sure her parents are proud. She will add another dimension, or another gear, to the speed up top for the USWNT.
> She can flat out fly.


Lynn is built like Serena Williams, runs like Flo Jo and a sweet kid.


----------



## Lion Eyes

......................

2 - 0

Waves over San Diego
Pepperdine pretty much controlled the game.


----------



## gkrent

1st hurdle cleared!  Pepp 2-0 usd


----------



## SpeedK1llz

USC blows out Stanford 3-0!


----------



## Striker17

PAC 12 has the games but if ou are short on time look at UCS Twitter to see the goals


----------



## Lion Eyes

MakeAPlay said:


> I'm still not a believer.  They can make me a believer today.


Are you a believer now?
3-0 is impressive....


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Lion Eyes said:


> Are you a believer now?
> 3-0 is impressive....


I think MAP may be a bit too busy to believe in USC when Cal is doing the unbelievable in Westwood...


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> I have to agree when I feel the man is right.  I have met Bernie even though he doesn't realize it and he is much nicer in person.


You know you love it.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Bernie Sanders said:


> Dont count out USC this year.


Way back on page #1


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Wow! What is it with UCLA in the 90th minute? Robs Cal tonight, Pepperdine in the 2014 NCAA tournament and again last year.


----------



## gkrent

SpeedK1llz said:


> Wow! What is it with UCLA in the 90th minute? Robs Cal tonight, Pepperdine in the 2014 NCAA tournament and again last year.



Like I said...ucla vs USC game to watch


----------



## Swoosh

Swoosh said:


> Thursday predictions:
> 
> USC 3  Stanford 1    Called it
> UCLA 2 over Cal 1    Just missing the OT goal
> BYU 2 over LMU 0  Check
> USD 1 over Pepp 0  This one was a complete surprise and a deserved win for Pepp
> 
> Sunday predictions:  Sunday i will go 4 for 4
> [
> USC 2 Cal 0
> UCLA 1 Stanford 3
> BYU 3 Pepp 0
> USD 2 LMU 1


----------



## Swoosh

MakeAPlay said:


> How about a prediction on your 4 teams this weekend?


You win the dumbest person on this forum award.


----------



## MakeAPlay

SpeedK1llz said:


> I think MAP may be a bit too busy to believe in USC when Cal is doing the unbelievable in Westwood...


Umm wrong.  I wasn't watching the UCLA/Cal game but I hear that the score didn't reflect the game.  I will check it out on the replay tomorrow and tell you what I thought.  I did see the Dawgs get really unlucky against ASU.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Swoosh said:


> You win the dumbest person on this forum award.


And you are a douche that went to school in Kansas and works for his brother.  Why do you coach little girls Matt?  Is it because you have no skills with women?


----------



## Swoosh

MakeAPlay said:


> And you are a douche that went to school in Kansas and works for his brother.  Why do you coach little girls Matt?  Is it because you have no skills with women?


Wrong. Just like you were wrong with USC.  You suck. Admit it.  You're the dumbest person on the SoCalSoccer boards.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Swoosh said:


> Wrong. Just like you were wrong with USC.  You suck. Admit it.  You're the dumbest person on the SoCalSoccer boards.


Like I believe you Matt Hodges.  You are a crappy coach and a beneficiary of nepotism.  You leave fingerprints everywhere you go idiot.  You and Josh are pieces of crap.

It must be a height thing little man.


----------



## Swoosh

MakeAPlay said:


> Like I believe you Matt Hodges.  You are a crappy coach and a beneficiary of nepotism.  You leave fingerprints everywhere you go idiot.  You and Josh are pieces of crap.
> 
> It must be a height thing little man.


LOL!!!!  Dumbest person on this forum.  You're wrong, I tell you you're wrong, and you continue to want to be wrong.  Who wants to be wrong?  The dumbest person on this forum does.  You win!  You're the dumbest person here.  LOL!!!!!!


----------



## NoGoal

Striker17 said:


> PAC 12 has the games but if ou are short on time look at UCS Twitter to see the goals


To bad you don't have the free streaming link to watch the Pac12 games for "free".


----------



## NoGoal

Swoosh said:


> LOL!!!!  Dumbest person on this forum.  You're wrong, I tell you you're wrong, and you continue to want to be wrong.  Who wants to be wrong?  The dumbest person on this forum does.  You win!  You're the dumbest person here.  LOL!!!!!!


Funny, so posting that MAP is wrong makes you right? You're only right if you reveal your true identity!

BTW, Do you know where Baker University is and I also recall a Legends coach who sleeps late.


----------



## Swoosh

NoGoal said:


> Funny, so posting that MAP is wrong makes you right? You're only right if you reveal your true identity!
> 
> BTW, Do you know where Baker University is and I also recall a Legends coach who sleeps late.


Oh boy, here we go again.  I'm right because I'm not a Hodges, not because I don't reveal my identity. You're just as dumb and I may give you co-champion award for the dumbest people on the forum.


----------



## NoGoal

Swoosh said:


> Oh boy, here we go again.  I'm right because I'm not a Hodges, not because I don't reveal my identity. You're just as dumb and I may give you co-champion award for the dumbest people on the forum.


Whatever you say Legends homer!  Like I'm supposed to take your word for it.  I've heard from a few Legends parents  (who also read the forum) that you post the same things the Hodges tell their club parents.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Lion Eyes said:


> ......................
> 
> 2 - 0
> 
> Waves over San Diego
> Pepperdine pretty much controlled the game.


USD plays a real tight, pressure defense.  They create opportunities for themselves with that pressure.
Pepperdine controlled the middle, and the back line was much better.
BYU will be a couple clicks faster.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Looks like we have some Legends fans in here.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

gkrent said:


> I still believe that USC is the dark horse of the Pac-12.  can't wait for the UCLA USC matchup...I think it could have an exciting outcome.  Exciting enough to place a bet!


I think the "Dark Horse" just became the favorite.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Mystery Train said:


> Bernie and MAP agreeing?  Liking each other's posts?  Mass hysteria!


Ive met MAP in person, and I dont recall her ever saying anything demeaning, or small towards me in the real world.
Nobody does.
Im just a big, lovable, (and handsome) teddy bear.


----------



## NoGoal

Swoosh said:


> The back row is the best thing about USC.  Mandy Freeman, Kayla Mills, and Ally Prisock are national level players.  The left back is a freshman but left footed and functional.  Goalkeeping is solid. WhatchatalckinaboutWillis.


Swoosh, you need to familiarize yourself with your DDs USC backline teammates.  Julia Bingham has YNT/pool experience.
http://m.usctrojans.com/m/sports/w-soccer/mtt/julia_bingham_1021135.html


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> Ive met MAP in person, and I dont recall her ever saying anything demeaning, or small towards me in the real world.
> Nobody does.
> Im just a big, lovable, (and handsome) teddy bear.



I agree 100%!!  You are actually pretty cool in person.


----------



## MakeAPlay

NoGoal said:


> Swoosh, you need to familiarize yourself with your DDs USC backline teammates.  Julia Bingham has YNT/pool experience.
> http://m.usctrojans.com/m/sports/w-soccer/mtt/julia_bingham_1021135.html



Hey I'm a believer.  Keidane is getting a lot out of that team and Andrews looks ready to lead them to the promised land.  Moving Freeman to centerback and Mills to holding mid was a stroke of genius because they weren't looking great prior to that.  They have the inside track down the stretch of a tough race.  Let's hope the race that I am really following turns out well too.


----------



## Kicker4Life

MakeAPlay said:


> Hey I'm a believer.  Keidane is getting a lot out of that team and Andrews looks ready to lead them to the promised land.  Moving Freeman to centerback and Mills to holding mid was a stroke of genius because they weren't looking great prior to that.  They have the inside track down the stretch of a tough race.  Let's hope the race that I am really following turns out well too.


A fairly bright future as well with SD as a Red Shirt Freshman!


----------



## Swoosh

Kicker4Life said:


> A fairly bright future as well with SD as a Red Shirt Freshman!


Losing Freeman, Johnson, Anthony, Mills, Andrews, and SJP in the goal.  This is the year and it will be difficult after this year no matter who comes in.  You can't replace these players.


----------



## NoGoal

Swoosh said:


> Losing Freeman, Johnson, Anthony, Mills, Andrews, and SJP in the goal.  This is the year and it will be difficult after this year no matter who comes in.  You can't replace these players.


Don't worry A.P. will be getting T.M. who will be a stud freshmen ctr back for USC next year.  IMO, TM will be better than AP at ctr back.  AP can also pass the ball to DeMelo who will be pulling the strings for Andrews with her departure.


----------



## NoGoal

Swoosh said:


> Losing Freeman, Johnson, Anthony, Mills, Andrews, and SJP in the goal.  This is the year and it will be difficult after this year no matter who comes in.  You can't replace these players.


Everyone is replaceable, including A.P. who will graduate in a couple of years.  Just ask all of the WNT players who didn't receive the latest national team call up.

There is always someone better who eventually comes along.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> I agree 100%!!  You are actually pretty cool in person.


Thanks!
If I ever remember who you are, I'm guessing you might be too.


----------



## pulguita

NoGoal said:


> Don't worry A.P. will be getting T.M. who will be a stud freshmen ctr back for USC next year.  IMO, TM will be better than AP at ctr back.  AP can also pass the ball to DeMelo who will be pulling the strings for Andrews with her departure.


Freeman will be some big shoes to fill.  She is at the moment the best CB in the country.  Anthony has another year and somebody else will be pulling the strings next year along with DeMelo.  Wink.  In fact they might even play more like the old team down the road.


----------



## pulguita

Kicker4Life said:


> A fairly bright future as well with SD as a Red Shirt Freshman!


She is not a RSF.  She isn't even enrolled in school.  Not til January.


----------



## Swoosh

Guys, gals, USC will not be a top 5, top 10, even a top 20 team next season.  They lose 6 starting seniors.  I don't care who comes in.  This is the year for USC!  They will be back in 2018 though and beyond.

Mark my words!


----------



## Swoosh

NoGoal said:


> Don't worry A.P. will be getting T.M. who will be a stud freshmen ctr back for USC next year.  IMO, TM will be better than AP at ctr back.  AP can also pass the ball to DeMelo who will be pulling the strings for Andrews with her departure.


Dumb post.


----------



## Swoosh

NoGoal said:


> Swoosh, you need to familiarize yourself with your DDs USC backline teammates.  Julia Bingham has YNT/pool experience.
> http://m.usctrojans.com/m/sports/w-soccer/mtt/julia_bingham_1021135.html


Dumb and Dumber. HA HA HA HA.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Swoosh said:


> Guys, gals, USC will not be a top 5, top 10, even a top 20 team next season.  They lose 6 starting seniors.  I don't care who comes in.  This is the year for USC!  They will be back in 2018 though and beyond.
> 
> Mark my words!


They do have a great chance to go the distance this season.
Its the nature of college soccer.
I think this year, they are as good as anyone out there.

How many programs envy their position right now?


----------



## Kicker4Life

pulguita said:


> She is not a RSF.  She isn't even enrolled in school.  Not til January.


My bad....you are correct.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> I agree 100%!!  You are actually pretty cool in person.


I know who you are.
Your daughter plays for Portland.
Am I right?


----------



## NoGoal

Swoosh said:


> Dumb post.


You will see TM will be better than AP.  Mark this post! TM is also a forward and knows how to attack from the back.  

I would compare TM to UCLA's Hallie Mace, but with more technical ability!


----------



## NoGoal

NoGoal said:


> You will see TM will be better than AP.  Mark this post! TM is also a forward and knows how to attack from the back.
> 
> I would compare TM to UCLA's Hallie Mace, but with more technical ability!


It's no comparison TM vs Prisock. TM hands down is a more versatile player.

Prisock only played defender going back to her club years with Legends and when she played at Rancho Cucamonga HS.


----------



## NoGoal

NoGoal said:


> It's no comparison TM vs Prisock. TM hands down is a more versatile player.
> 
> Prisock only played defender going back to her club years with Legends and when she played at Rancho Cucamonga HS.


IMO, UCLA's freshmen ctr def KM is already better than AP.


----------



## MakeAPlay

pulguita said:


> Freeman will be some big shoes to fill.  She is at the moment the best CB in the country.  Anthony has another year and somebody else will be pulling the strings next year along with DeMelo.  Wink.  In fact they might even play more like the old team down the road.


Anthony has grown on me.  I love DeMelo and that other girl that's from OC with the good ball skills.  I like Freeman but she doesn't have the first name of Kadeisha so maybe not the best central defender.  It's their title to lose and they have two MAJOR opponents that aren't going to give it to them.  Good luck to your young lady as always.  Glad to see her back on the pitch.  I like these shorter seasons.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Swoosh said:


> Dumb and Dumber. HA HA HA HA.


Do you like my new avatar?


----------



## MakeAPlay

NoGoal said:


> It's no comparison TM vs Prisock. TM hands down is a more versatile player.
> 
> Prisock only played defender going back to her club years with Legends and when she played at Rancho Cucamonga HS.


I like TM a lot.  She is an all around player.  She will fit in perfectly.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

NoGoal said:


> IMO, UCLA's freshmen ctr def KM is already better than AP.


You're getting behind on your "dumb" button, dummy.


----------



## NoGoal

Bernie Sanders said:


> You're getting behind on your "dumb" button, dummy.


Isn't there a toilet you should be fixing!


----------



## NoGoal

NoGoal said:


> Isn't there a toilet you should be fixing!


Or some crap you need to snake out!


----------



## Bernie Sanders

NoGoal said:


> Or some crap you need to snake out!


Atta boy!
Looks like you're all caught up now!


----------



## NoGoal

Bernie Sanders said:


> Atta boy!
> Looks like you're all caught up now!


You should post your phone number, so I can call you when my toilet is clogged?

How is your 5'6" petite DD at Pepperdine? It's a rhetorical question....your DD being 5'6" is NOT petite.


----------



## Lion Eyes

NoGoal said:


> How is your 5'6" petite DD at Pepperdine? It's a rhetorical question....your DD being 5'6" is NOT petite.


Leave the kids out of the bull.....


----------



## NoGoal

Lion Eyes said:


> Leave the kids out of the bull.....


Are you coming to Bernie's rescue, because his DD plays at Pepperdine where your DD played at, lmao!

Correcting a post where he posted his kids were petite.  BTW,  his older DD is 18 and no longer a kid.


----------



## NoGoal

Lion Eyes said:


> Leave the kids out of the bull.....


Here is his post!


Bernie Sanders said:


> Mine are petite, but incredibly strong.
> Girly girls that kick ass.
> My kids get everything from their mom except my best quality.
> I think Ive made it abundantly clear that my best quality is far and away, you guessed it, the hair.


----------



## Lion Eyes

NoGoal said:


> Are you coming to Bernie's rescue, because his DD plays at Pepperdine where your DD played at, lmao!
> 
> Correcting a post where he posted his kids were petite.  BTW,  his older DD is 18 and no longer a kid.


So because some ones daughter is 18 they can be drug through the gutter?
I would say the same no matter who's daughter was being bantered about.
My daughter & Pepperdine have nothing to do with my request.
I don't understand you being so contrary.
You want to disparage the posters, have at it.
Kids, now matter their age or who they belong to, should be left alone.
Be kool.


----------



## NoGoal

Lion Eyes said:


> So because some ones daughter is 18 they can be drug through the gutter?
> I would say the same no matter who's daughter was being bantered about.
> My daughter & Pepperdine have nothing to do with my request.
> I don't understand you being so contrary.
> You want to disparage the posters, have at it.
> Kids, now matter their age or who they belong to, should be left alone.
> Be kool.


Correcting his post his DD doesn't fit the definition of petite.  So posting someone is not petite is offensive?   I didn't post she was fat, ugly or disgusting like Trump does?  Nope, so move on!


----------



## espola

Lion Eyes said:


> So because some ones daughter is 18 they can be drug through the gutter?
> I would say the same no matter who's daughter was being bantered about.
> My daughter & Pepperdine have nothing to do with my request.
> I don't understand you being so contrary.
> You want to disparage the posters, have at it.
> Kids, now matter their age or who they belong to, should be left alone.
> Be kool.


"drug through the gutter"?


----------



## NoGoal

NoGoal said:


> Correcting his post his DD doesn't fit the definition of petite.  So posting someone is not petite is offensive?   I didn't post she was fat, ugly or disgusting like Trump does?  Nope, so move on!


Obviously you don't know that a tall skinny women doesn't fall under the definition of being petite.


----------



## Lion Eyes

NoGoal said:


> Correcting his post his DD doesn't fit the definition of petite.  So posting someone is not petite is offensive?   I didn't post she was fat, ugly or disgusting like Trump does?  Nope, so move on!


I've seen his daughter, she's hardly a brut.
I still don't get why you're being so contrary...commenting on another posters dd is not kool and has always been off limits.
Take your own advise move on.
I am waiting for you usual dumb rating icon.


----------



## Lion Eyes

NoGoal said:


> Obviously you don't know that a tall skinny women doesn't fall under the definition of being petite.


Obviously....
Please see the "Full Definition" below:

*Simple Definition of petite*

: having a small and thin body
Source: Merriam-Webster's Learner's Dictionary

*Full Definition of petite*


:  having a small trim figure —usually used of a woman
*petiteness*
_noun

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/petite_


----------



## Lion Eyes

Pretty good match out in Malibu...
BYU v. Pepperdine 
0-0 at half


----------



## Lion Eyes

espola said:


> "drug through the gutter"?


Does that term confuse you?
'drug' past tense of drag....


----------



## espola

Lion Eyes said:


> Does that term confuse you?
> 'drug' past tense of drag....


Very good!!

Now what gutter?


----------



## Lion Eyes

Pepperdine 1
BYU 0


----------



## Lion Eyes

espola said:


> Very good!!
> 
> Now what gutter?


"Correcting a post where he posted his kids were petite. BTW, his older DD is 18 and no longer a kid."
I took that as an announcement that 18 yr olds aren't "kids" anymore so they would/could/should be open to ridicule.
Still confused? Sorry....
The oldest "petite" dd just played a tough game and she and her team mates knocked off the #5 team in the country.


----------



## NoGoal

Lion Eyes said:


> "Correcting a post where he posted his kids were petite. BTW, his older DD is 18 and no longer a kid."
> I took that as an announcement that 18 yr olds aren't "kids" anymore so they would/could/should be open to ridicule.
> Still confused? Sorry....
> The oldest "petite" dd just played a tough game and she and her team mates knocked off the #5 team in the country.


Your DD is also not petite either if she is taller than 5'3".


----------



## Lion Eyes

NoGoal said:


> Your DD is also not petite if she is taller than 5'3".  Now what?


Again my daughter has nothing to do with this discussion.



Others disagree ...even the dictionary has a couple of meanings.


----------



## NoGoal

Lion Eyes said:


> Obviously....
> Please see the "Full Definition" below:
> 
> *Simple Definition of petite*
> 
> : having a small and thin body
> Source: Merriam-Webster's Learner's Dictionary
> 
> *Full Definition of petite*
> 
> 
> :  having a small trim figure —usually used of a woman
> *petiteness*
> _noun
> 
> http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/petite_


Understand the definition: 5'6" is NOT small and isn't considered petite!

http://www.dictionary.com/browse/petite

*petite*

[puh-teet] 

adjective
1.
(of a woman) short and having a small, trim figure; diminutive.


----------



## espola

Lion Eyes said:


> "Correcting a post where he posted his kids were petite. BTW, his older DD is 18 and no longer a kid."
> I took that as an announcement that 18 yr olds aren't "kids" anymore so they would/could/should be open to ridicule.
> Still confused? Sorry....
> The oldest "petite" dd just played a tough game and she and her team mates knocked off the #5 team in the country.


I still don't see any gutter.

And what ridicule?


----------



## NoGoal

Lion Eyes said:


> Again my daughter has nothing to do with this discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> Others disagree ...even the dictionary has a couple of meanings.


Obviously your making up your own definition.  This happens to parents with taller big boned daughters.

In case you didn't know the average US female is 5'4". So tell me how can someone be petite if they are taller than 5'4"?


----------



## Lion Eyes

espola said:


> I still don't see any gutter.
> 
> And what ridicule?[/QUOT E]
> I believe that, you are after all the smartest poster here.
> Bless your little heart e.


----------



## NoGoal

Lion Eyes said:


> I've seen his daughter, she's hardly a brut.
> I still don't get why you're being so contrary...commenting on another posters dd is not kool and has always been off limits.
> Take your own advise move on.
> I am waiting for you usual dumb rating icon.


Did I post she was a brute?  She could be 5'6" and skinny and still not considered petite!

Do you comprehend english?


----------



## NoGoal

Lion Eyes said:


> I've seen his daughter, she's hardly a brut.
> I still don't get why you're being so contrary...commenting on another posters dd is not kool and has always been off limits.
> Take your own advise move on.
> I am waiting for you usual dumb rating icon.


I learned from the best, right MessiFTW!

I will dummy you up 689 times if needed Lion Eyes!


----------



## NoGoal

Lion Eyes said:


> "Correcting a post where he posted his kids were petite. BTW, his older DD is 18 and no longer a kid."
> I took that as an announcement that 18 yr olds aren't "kids" anymore so they would/could/should be open to ridicule.
> Still confused? Sorry....
> The oldest "petite" dd just played a tough game and she and her team mates knocked off the #5 team in the country.


You are confused!  They are still considered your kids no matter what age they are, but they are NOT kids once they hit 18 years old.  They are legally adults once they hit 18!

Example:  if your 18 year old DD took nude photos of herself and text it to a friend and it was posted to a nude website.  It's legal to do so!


----------



## Lion Eyes

NoGoal said:


> Obviously your making up your own definition.  This happens to parents with taller big boned daughters.
> 
> In case you didn't know the average US female is 5'4". So tell me how can someone be petite if they are taller than 5'4"?


Body mass and build. There are plenty of 5'3" women who weigh in at 180 pounds. Hardly petite.
There are plenty of 5'6" women with petite bodies.
You are using the "SIMPLE DEFINITION"
I'm using the "Full Definition"
That's why I posted BOTH definitions. Notice there is no mention of your magical height number?
But I'll make it easier for you, I'll post yours in blue.

*Simple Definition of petite*

: having a small and thin body
Source: Merriam-Webster's Learner's Dictionary
*
Full Definition of petite*


: having a small trim figure —usually used of a woman
*petiteness*
_noun

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/petite_


----------



## Lion Eyes

NoGoal said:


> I learned from the best, right MessiFTW!
> 
> I will dummy you up 689 times if needed Lion Eyes!


I'm sure you will....


----------



## NoGoal

Lion Eyes said:


> Body mass and build. There are plenty of 5'3" women who weigh in at 180 pounds. Hardly petite.
> There are plenty of 5'6" women with petite bodies.
> You are using the "SIMPLE DEFINITION"
> I'm using the "Full Definition"
> That's why I posted BOTH definitions. Notice there is no mention of your magical height number?
> But I'll make it easier for you, I'll post yours in blue.
> 
> *Simple Definition of petite*
> 
> : having a small and thin body
> Source: Merriam-Webster's Learner's Dictionary
> *
> Full Definition of petite*
> 
> 
> : having a small trim figure —usually used of a woman
> *petiteness*
> _noun
> 
> http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/petite_


Womens petite clothing is made for women 5'3" and shorter.


----------



## NoGoal

Lion Eyes said:


> Body mass and build. There are plenty of 5'3" women who weigh in at 180 pounds. Hardly petite.
> There are plenty of 5'6" women with petite bodies.
> You are using the "SIMPLE DEFINITION"
> I'm using the "Full Definition"
> That's why I posted BOTH definitions. Notice there is no mention of your magical height number?
> But I'll make it easier for you, I'll post yours in blue.
> 
> *Simple Definition of petite*
> 
> : having a small and thin body
> Source: Merriam-Webster's Learner's Dictionary
> *
> Full Definition of petite*
> 
> 
> : having a small trim figure —usually used of a woman
> *petiteness*
> _noun
> 
> http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/petite_


Exactly small and thin!

6'6" is not small, but could be thin.  5'2" and 180 also doesn't fit the definition of petite.

If you need a comparison Pepperdine's Bri Visalli is PETITE or the former UCLA fullback Caprice Dydasco is PETITE!


----------



## NoGoal

NoGoal said:


> Exactly small and thin!
> 
> 6'6" is not small, but could be thin.  5'2" and 180 also doesn't fit the definition of petite.
> 
> If you need a comparison Pepperdine's Bri Visalli is PETITE or the former UCLA fullback Caprice Dydasco is PETITE!


I meant 5'6" and thin


----------



## NoGoal

Lion Eyes said:


> Body mass and build. There are plenty of 5'3" women who weigh in at 180 pounds. Hardly petite.
> There are plenty of 5'6" women with petite bodies.
> You are using the "SIMPLE DEFINITION"
> I'm using the "Full Definition"
> That's why I posted BOTH definitions. Notice there is no mention of your magical height number?
> But I'll make it easier for you, I'll post yours in blue.
> 
> *Simple Definition of petite*
> 
> : having a small and thin body
> Source: Merriam-Webster's Learner's Dictionary
> *
> Full Definition of petite*
> 
> 
> : having a small trim figure —usually used of a woman
> *petiteness*
> _noun
> 
> http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/petite_



Genius, I asked my wife and another mom on my DDs club team and both said petite is shorter than 5'3" and thin.  They also said, 5'6" and thin is NOT petite. LOSER!


----------



## NoGoal

Lion Eyes said:


> Again my daughter has nothing to do with this discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> Others disagree ...even the dictionary has a couple of meanings.


You're a numbskull, because you didn't grasp the definition of what a petite women is.  Thus you posting I was disparging Bernie's DD.  When in fact both of you are idiots for not knowing what a petite women is.

You blew his way out of proportion, I was pointing out how IGNORANT Bernie is for not know that 5'6" is not considered a petite women!


----------



## Lion Eyes

I have two daughters and my wife owned a women's clothing boutique for twenty five years.
Why are you so contrary?
Are you incapable of conversation?
The point of my original post was just leave the girls out of the BS....
"Loser", dumb icons, name calling....?
Why?


----------



## Lion Eyes

Not that it matters, but my wife says it was not unusual to sell "petite" tops to women over 5'6".
They happened to be long legged women....


----------



## espola

Lion Eyes said:


> I have two daughters and my wife owned a women's clothing boutique for twenty five years.
> Why are you so contrary?
> Are you incapable of conversation?
> The point of my original post was just leave the girls out of the BS....
> "Loser", dumb icons, name calling....?
> Why?


Are you still looking for that gutter?


----------



## NoGoal

Lion Eyes said:


> I have two daughters and my wife owned a women's clothing boutique for twenty five years.
> Why are you so contrary?
> Are you incapable of conversation?
> The point of my original post was just leave the girls out of the BS....
> "Loser", dumb icons, name calling....?
> Why?


Clothing line, then you're a more of an idiot than I though you are.  If you don't know what a petite women is.  

What, I am not allowed to reply to a previous post of Bernie's stating his 5'6" DD is petite?


----------



## NoGoal

Lion Eyes said:


> Not that it matters, but my wife says it was not unusual to sell "petite" tops to women over 5'6".
> They happened to be long legged women....


Yeah long legged women with a torso of a 5'3" petite women. So the top fits, but not the bottoms!  Now you are trying to find exceptions, lol!  Admit it you are WRONG!


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Lion Eyes said:


> Pepperdine 1
> BYU 0


Great game!
Pepperdine really showed a lot of heart.
It was a pleasure to watch.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Dont hate.
Appreciate.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

I have one listed as 5' 6" who is 5'5" on a good day.
My youngest is 5'1".
Averaged out, they come to about 5'3" as a team.
They play like 7 footers.

Case closed.


----------



## NoGoal

Bernie Sanders said:


> Dont hate.
> Appreciate.





Bernie Sanders said:


> I have one listed as 5' 6" who is 5'5" on a good day.
> My youngest is 5'1".
> Averaged out, they come to about 5'3" as a team.
> They play like 7 footers.
> 
> Case closed.


Wrong 5'5" is still not considered petite and I saw the hudl highlight video of your younger 1999 DD who plays forward. If she scored the HS goal, she isn't 5'1", lol.

What now Lion Eyes, I can't reply to his post about his DD's.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

NoGoal said:


> Wrong 5'5" is still not considered petite and I saw the hudl highlight video of your younger 1999 DD who plays forward. If she scored the HS goal, she isn't 5'1", lol.
> 
> What now Lion Eyes, I can't reply to his post about his DD's.


Believe whatever you want.
I don't care.
life is pretty good.


----------



## NoGoal

Bernie Sanders said:


> Believe whatever you want.
> I don't care.
> life is pretty good.


Now you are a liar.
http://www.maxpreps.com/m/career/awards.aspx?careerid=a1ce0e98-5663-e311-b330-002655e6c126

5'1" my ass!


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Bernie Sanders said:


> Great game!
> Pepperdine really showed a lot of heart.
> It was a pleasure to watch.


HUGE win for the Waves! They made BYU look average. Pepperdine is firmly in control of their own destiny at this point.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Stay up all night looking at videos of other people's kids, between hitting the dummy button,  and losing your shit over what "petite" means.
Knock yourself out.
I'm just an ignorant blue collar piece of trash, remember?
Might be wise to remember to breath between convulsions, but why listen to me?


----------



## Bernie Sanders

NoGoal said:


> Now you are a liar.
> http://www.maxpreps.com/m/career/awards.aspx?careerid=a1ce0e98-5663-e311-b330-002655e6c126
> 
> 5'1" my ass!


Did you notice the hair?


----------



## Bernie Sanders

SpeedK1llz said:


> HUGE win for the Waves! They made BYU look average. Pepperdine is firmly in control of their own destiny at this point.


Pepperdine defense is starting to really step up.
They really closed the door on BYU today.
I'd hate to be BYUs next opponent


----------



## soccerobserver

Brown University has about 8 players from SoCal on their roster and more on the way....in major upset Brown upended defending Champs Princeton 2-1...nice win for the new coach at Brown...


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Bernie Sanders said:


> Pepperdine defense is starting to really step up.
> They really closed the door on BYU today.
> I'd hate to be BYUs next opponent


Agreed. Nice to see the offense starting to gel as well. Although Pepperdine's goal came off a PK, they out shot BYU. I thought the first goal waved off was legit and a poor call by the ref. Looked like a 50/50 ball to me. I hope Leggio isn't seriously injured. The Waves are going to need her.


----------



## MessiFTW

NoGoal said:


> You're a numbskull, because you didn't grasp the definition of what a petite women is.  Thus you posting I was disparging Bernie's DD.  When in fact both of you are idiots for not knowing what a petite women is.
> 
> You blew his way out of proportion, I was pointing out how IGNORANT Bernie is for not know that 5'6" is not considered a petite women!


You are probably some perv pedophile with IRL.


----------



## NoGoal

Bernie Sanders said:


> Stay up all night looking at videos of other people's kids, between hitting the dummy button,  and losing your shit over what "petite" means.
> Knock yourself out.
> I'm just an ignorant blue collar piece of trash, remember?
> Might be wise to remember to breath between convulsions, but why listen to me?


Your funny, not hard to figure out your family when you post about yourself.  Christine's Pepperdine Bio tells a lot and Google is easy to use.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

SpeedK1llz said:


> Agreed. Nice to see the offense starting to gel as well. Although Pepperdine's goal came off a PK, they out shot BYU. I thought the first goal waved off was legit and a poor call by the ref. Looked like a 50/50 ball to me. I hope Leggio isn't seriously injured. The Waves are going to need her.


I agree on all counts.
Leggio is going to be a great player for a long time for Pepperdine.
Our prayers are with her.


----------



## NoGoal

soccerobserver said:


> Brown University has about 8 players from SoCal on their roster and more on the way....in major upset Brown upended defending Champs Princeton 2-1...nice win for the new coach at Brown...


I'm not surprised, the talent in SoCal is DEEP!


----------



## Bernie Sanders

NoGoal said:


> Your funny, not hard to figure your family out when you post about yourself.  Christine's Pepperdine Bio tells a lot and Google is easy to use.


I've never tried to hide who i am.
why not share who you are with us?
You don't have too much trouble helping others out in that regard.


----------



## NoGoal

MessiFTW said:


> You are probably some perv pedophile with IRL.


Why are you posting about yourself brotha!


----------



## NoGoal

Bernie Sanders said:


> I've never tried to hide who i am.
> why not share who you are with us?
> You don't have too much trouble helping others out in that regard.


Did I post that you were hiding your identity? Nope, I didn't.  I was replying to your post that it doesn't take much time to Google names. 

If you don't know by now...that's to bad.  It's not hard to figure it out.  I had over 6K of posts in the old forum!


----------



## Bernie Sanders

NoGoal said:


> If you don't know by now...that's to bad.  It's not hard to figure it out.  I had over 6K of posts in the old forum!


Help us out
What's the big deal?


----------



## NoGoal

Bernie Sanders said:


> Help us out
> What's the big deal?


My DD is committed to UDub!  She is a true petite player at 5'2" and 110 lbs!


----------



## Bernie Sanders

NoGoal said:


> My DD is committed to UDub!  She is a true petite player at 5'2" and 110 lbs!


What's your name?


----------



## NoGoal

Bernie Sanders said:


> What's your name?


I know this above your pay grade, but figure it out chief! I already gave you an hint, since I posted my DD is committed to UDub.  It's more statisfying when you earn it.  Isn't that what you posted about Africian American's when I posted BLM wants to own the bus.

Do you want to know my annual income too,  I already posted my tax bracket on this forum, LMAO!


----------



## Bernie Sanders

NoGoal said:


> I know this above your pay grade, but figure it out chief! I already gave you an hint, since I posted my DD is committed to UDub.  It's more statisfying when you earn it.  Isn't that what you posted about Africian American's when I posted BLM wants to own the bus. LMAO!


Have it your way


----------



## gkrent

Good lord I come here to talk about Pepp shutting down Hatch and it was a colossal waste of time getting through this off topic "what does petite mean to you" back and forth to get back to the discussion!


----------



## Bernie Sanders

gkrent said:


> Good lord I come here to talk about Pepp shutting down Hatch and it was a colossal waste of time getting through this off topic "what does petite mean to you" back and forth to get back to the discussion!


Thank you!!


----------



## Bernie Sanders

gkrent said:


> Good lord I come here to talk about Pepp shutting down Hatch and it was a colossal waste of time getting through this off topic "what does petite mean to you" back and forth to get back to the discussion!


did you watch the game?


----------



## Bernie Sanders

All I wanted to do was talk about the game too, just like gkrent.
This thread is about d1 women's soccer.
From now on, please, and I'm including myself here, 
Do not feed the stalker.


----------



## NoGoal

Bernie Sanders said:


> Have it your way


Oh yeah, my DD was close to committing to Pepperdine until my son told her to consider a big university.


Bernie Sanders said:


> All I wanted to do was talk about the game too, just like gkrent.
> This thread is about d1 women's soccer.
> From now on, please, and I'm including myself here,
> Do not feed the stalker.


Don't be mad at me, be mad at Google for making it so easy....hahahaha!

Let's post about Pepperdine.  Pepperdine is getting a stud fullback next in L.I. next year!  Also a couple of talented De Anza attackers who were overshadowed by their Stanford and CAL teammates.


----------



## NoGoal

NoGoal said:


> Oh yeah, my DD was close to committing to Pepperdine until my son told her to consider a big university.
> 
> Don't be mad at me, be mad at Google for making it so easy....hahahaha!
> 
> Let's post about Pepperdine.  Pepperdine is getting a stud fullback next in L.I. next year!  Also a couple of talented De Anza attackers who were overshadowed by their Stanford and CAL teammates.


Almost forgot GKrents DD!  Solid class Pepperdine is adding next year.


----------



## NoGoal

Bernie Sanders said:


> All I wanted to do was talk about the game too, just like gkrent.
> This thread is about d1 women's soccer.
> From now on, please, and I'm including myself here,
> Do not feed the stalker.


Liar,  did you forgot about this post earlier?


Bernie Sanders said:


> You're getting behind on your "dumb" button, dummy.


----------



## gkrent

NoGoal said:


> Almost forgot GKrents DD!  Solid class Pepperdine is adding next year.


There are a couple that aren't published that are pretty amazing too...and the 2018s are shaping up very nicely including a solid YNT player.  Future is bright for the waves!!


----------



## gkrent

Bernie Sanders said:


> did you watch the game?


I started watching a minute or so before the foul in the box.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

gkrent said:


> I started watching a minute or so before the foul in the box.


It was a really big performance by the entire team. They showed they can not only play with the best in the country, but also win.
Pepperdine is a great school, with great young men and women. I could not be happier that my daughter has the honor of representing the school on the soccer pitch.
Everything happens for a reason, I believe, and I feel like my posting on this forum is bringing an ugly element into a discussion that should instead be focusing on the young women who get to play and represent their respective schools.
Keep up the soccer discussion, and I will see you next season on the sideline.
Adios.


----------



## Lion Eyes

NoGoal said:


> Wrong 5'5" is still not considered petite and I saw the hudl highlight video of your younger 1999 DD who plays forward. If she scored the HS goal, she isn't 5'1", lol.
> 
> What now Lion Eyes, I can't reply to his post about his DD's.


Pffttt...


----------



## Lion Eyes

NoGoal said:


> Your funny, not hard to figure out your family when you post about yourself.  Christine's Pepperdine Bio tells a lot and Google is easy to use.


What vile piece of shit you are.


----------



## Lion Eyes

NoGoal said:


> Yeah long legged women with a torso of a 5'3" petite women. So the top fits, but not the bottoms!  Now you are trying to find exceptions, lol!  Admit it you are WRONG!


Being not unusual, does not make it exceptional.
Run along you little urchin....


----------



## NoGoal

Lion Eyes said:


> Being not unusual, does not make it exceptional.
> Run along you little urchin....


Funny, you posted it doesn't matter, yet you took the time to call your wife who owns a clothing boutique to ask what is the size of a petite women.  The result of the conversation probably went like this.  Honey, is a 5'6" women considered petite? She replied no, but a women with long legs and a short torso can fit into a petite top. 

Since, you took the time to call.....this means it did matter to you.  You're a LOSER, because you can't admit you are WRONG!  So, now your trying to say a 5'6" women with long legs and a short torso whi can fit into a petite top is considered petite.  Let me know, when she can fit into that petite bottom too.  If a 5'6" or taller women trued wearing a petite bottom it would probably look like capris on her.  If they tried a petite dress it would look like a tennis outfit, move alone homie....you can't win this one!


----------



## NoGoal

Lion Eyes said:


> What vile piece of shit you are.


Mad bro, Bernie posted he was never hiding.  Others posted his DD scored a goal and had an assist.  Again not hard to put 1+1 together by looking up the stats for that game and see which player who had a goal, assist and lives in SoCal.  Pepperdine bio is public information and his DD is an adult.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> Mad bro, Bernie posted he was never hiding.  Others posted his DD scored a goal and had an assist.  Again not hard to put 1+1 together by looking up the stats for that game and see which player who had a goal, assist and lives in SoCal.  Pepperdine bio is public information and his DD is an adult.


You are a dick head.


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are a dick head.


Ha, like the insults bother me! Sing it with me will yeah, sticks and stones may break my bones, but words will never hurt me.

Mr DD with an 02 players. Keep posting, eventually you will leave enough bread crumbs to reveal your identity also....everyone does!


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are a dick head.


Funny that pussycat and sheriff blowhard come to the rescue to back up their alt right buddy Mr Shartles.


----------



## NoGoal

Consider this thread offically hijacked.  I demand 500 dumb clicks to release the thread   I need to beat MAP!


----------



## pooka

Did anyone watch the USC v cal game?


----------



## MakeAPlay

pooka said:


> Did anyone watch the USC v cal game?


Yes.  The live stream didn't kick in until 24 minutes in.


----------



## espoola

NoGoal said:


> Consider this thread offically hijacked.  I demand 500 dumb clicks to release the thread   I need to beat MAP!


I can see why you got so wound up about the meaning of "petite".
You are a petite little man.


----------



## espoola

espoola said:


> I can see why you got so wound up about the meaning of "petite".
> You are a petite little man.


Have you seen our petite little friend?
Anyone?
I got some dumb clicks for him.
Gonna take a loooooooooong time to get to 500!


----------



## espoola

Maybe he's googling up some more under age kids to post their info on the site.


----------



## espoola

NoGoal said:


> I need to beat MAP!


If MAP is a size 12 that makes you about a 7-1/2.
He deserves to be over you.

Signed, another size 12.


----------



## espoola

This is my last post.
I will not be back unless I see bullying, or threatening, on this forum again.
By that, I mean, posting an under aged poster's child's info without permission on this forum, or threatening violence, implied or otherwise.
This also includes dropping identities of posters you may disagree with, without their consent.
Bad form, and really uncouth.
Some people like Bernie dont care if people know who he is, but others wish to remain anonymous, and that should be respected.
Posting a member's under aged kid's info in a malicious attempt to "prove" something should never be tolerated.

Ive said my piece.
I hope I wont be back.
Be nice.


----------



## MakeAPlay

espoola said:


> This is my last post.
> I will not be back unless I see bullying, or threatening, on this forum again.
> By that, I mean, posting an under aged poster's child's info without permission on this forum, or threatening violence, implied or otherwise.
> This also includes dropping identities of posters you may disagree with, without their consent.
> Bad form, and really uncouth.
> Some people like Bernie dont care if people know who he is, but others wish to remain anonymous, and that should be respected.
> Posting a member's under aged kid's info in a malicious attempt to "prove" something should never be tolerated.
> 
> Ive said my piece.
> I hope I wont be back.
> Be nice.


Don't post if you don't want your identity out there.  Many things are public record.  It's not like somebody's tax return was posted.  People's agenda's become fairly obvious as does yours.  If you can't take the heat get out of the kitchen.


----------



## MakeAPlay

espoola said:


> If MAP is a size 12 that makes you about a 7-1/2.
> He deserves to be over you.
> 
> Signed, another size 12.


MAP is not a size 12.  Please leave me out of your beef with NoGoal.  If you want to beef with me hit me up on the DM.


----------



## NoGoal

espoola said:


> This is my last post.
> I will not be back unless I see bullying, or threatening, on this forum again.
> By that, I mean, posting an under aged poster's child's info without permission on this forum, or threatening violence, implied or otherwise.
> This also includes dropping identities of posters you may disagree with, without their consent.
> Bad form, and really uncouth.
> Some people like Bernie dont care if people know who he is, but others wish to remain anonymous, and that should be respected.
> Posting a member's under aged kid's info in a malicious attempt to "prove" something should never be tolerated.
> 
> Ive said my piece.
> I hope I wont be back.
> Be nice.


Ha, you are an idiot!  I haven't posted any underage child's info.  Shartles DD at Pepperdine is a sophomore and his younger DD graduated from HS last year.

I will keep figuring out ANY posters identity, especially if they elect to leave trails on their posts.  You think your a bad ass, because you can hide behind your alias?  You are NOT the forum law, Dominic is...for the record my name is Robert Sanchez.  Try googling that common name, moron!


----------



## NoGoal

NoGoal said:


> Ha, you are an idiot!  I haven't posted any underage child's info.  Shartles DD at Pepperdine is a sophomore and his younger DD graduated from HS last year.
> 
> I will keep figuring out ANY posters identity, especially if they elect to leave trails on their posts.  You think your a bad ass, because you can hide behind your alias?  You are NOT the forum law, Dominic is...for the record my name is Robert Sanchez.  Try googling that common name, moron!


And I don't have a Facebook, Instagram, or Twitter account.


----------



## NoGoal

NoGoal said:


> And I don't have a Facebook, Instagram, or Twitter account.


Combined I have well over 7000 posts between the old and new SoCalSoccer Forum and have been posting for over 8 years.  Almost everyone in the 1998/1999 age group knows who I am and I don't hide behind my screen name.  Unlike you ESPOOLA, who I profile to be another forum regular alternate alias.


----------



## espola

NoGoal said:


> Combined I have well over 7000 posts between the old and new SoCalSoccer Forum and have been posting for over 8 years.  Almost everyone in the 1998/1999 age group knows who I am and I don't hide behind my screen name.  Unlike you ESPOOLA, who I profile to be another forum regular alternate alias.


People who act multiple parts on the forum just for a joke and to piss people off should remember that karma has no pity.


----------



## Lion Eyes

espola said:


> People who act multiple parts on the forum just for a joke and to piss people off should remember that karma has no pity.


Sanchez is a vile piece of shit, how's that for karma


----------



## NoGoal

Lion Eyes said:


> Sanchez is a vile piece of shit, how's that for karma


I always thought you were a POS too!  You are NOT hard to figure out either, your DD graduated out of Pepperdine a couple years back, she played for Eagles and you live in Camarillo.  All I have to do is go back to the Pepperdine's roster archive and match those parameters to your DDs player bio.  Your name and your wife's name could be on your daughters bio.  Then google your wife's name and boutique clothing store and lets see what pops up.


----------



## Lion Eyes

NoGoal said:


> I always thought you were a POS too!  You are NOT hard to figure out either, your DD graduated out of Pepperdine a couple years back, she played for Eagles and you live in Camarillo.  All I need to do is go back to the Pepperdine archive rosters and match those parameters and your name might be show as the parent.


Name is David Smith.
You're still a vile piece of crap.
Wonder if Caitlin knows what a turd you are?


----------



## NoGoal

Lion Eyes said:


> Sanchez is a vile piece of shit, how's that for karma


by the way, don't get me mixed up with Shartles....I am NOT a plumber that sticks my hand in crap and piss.


----------



## NoGoal

Lion Eyes said:


> Name is David Smith.
> You're still a vile piece of crap.
> Wonder if Caitlin knows what a turd you are?


I knew you were ESPOOLA!  you call Espola Magoo and Espoola's avitar is Mr Magoo.


----------



## NoGoal

Lion Eyes said:


> Name is David Smith.
> You're still a vile piece of crap.
> Wonder if Caitlin knows what a turd you are?


David Smith, I sent you a message....call me!

Try reading some of your own posts, before throwing stones.  You're a jerkoff yourself, does your DD read the garbage you post?


----------



## NoGoal

Lion Eyes said:


> Name is David Smith.
> You're still a vile piece of crap.
> Wonder if Caitlin knows what a turd you are?


pffftt, muhahahahahah....isn't that your favorite phrases, lmao!


----------



## Lion Eyes

NoGoal said:


> pffftt, muhahahahahah....isn't that your favorite phrases, lmao!


Leave the kids out of the discussion...that's all I asked and you go off and hijack the thread the site, and the reason we stop in here.
Pffft...what a pathetic vile piece of fodder you are...


----------



## Lion Eyes

NoGoal said:


> David Smith, I sent you a message....call me!
> 
> Try reading some of your own posts, before throwing stones.


You started this jackass...


----------



## NoGoal

Lion Eyes said:


> You started this jackass...


Yeah, why don't you call me so we can finish this!


----------



## NoGoal

Lion Eyes said:


> Leave the kids out of the discussion...that's all I asked and you go off and hijack the thread the site, and the reason we stop in here.
> Pffft...what a pathetic vile piece of fodder you are...


Then start a new college results thread, if it hurts your feelings so much!

and why would I stop now....you posted my DD's name and for the record she is still a minor.  Where as Shartles DD's are adults.


----------



## espoola

MakeAPlay said:


> MAP is not a size 12.  Please leave me out of your beef with NoGoal.  If you want to beef with me hit me up on the DM.


Sorry, Im married, but thanks for the offer.


NoGoal said:


> Then start a new college results thread, if it hurts your feelings so much!
> 
> and why would I stop now....you posted my DD's name and for the record she is still a minor.  Where as Shartles DD's are adults.


Why why why?
YOU posted Mr. Shartles MINOR daughter's info for no other reason than to prove how petite you are.
LE is NOT me.
Guess again, sherlock.


----------



## espoola

NoGoal said:


> Then start a new college results thread, if it hurts your feelings so much!
> 
> and why would I stop now....you posted my DD's name and for the record she is still a minor.  Where as Shartles DD's are adults.


You had the opportunity to leave this alone, and went full metal dumbass.
Im going to extend the offer one more time.
Grow up, be civil, and be a decent human being.
Do that, and we're good.


----------



## espoola

Just get along and talk soccer.
If you want a political argument, go off topic.
Simple.
Dont threaten people, and dont mess with their family.


----------



## NoGoal

espoola said:


> You had the opportunity to leave this alone, and went full metal dumbass.
> Im going to extend the offer one more time.
> Grow up, be civil, and be a decent human being.
> Do that, and we're good.


what.....screw you bro!


----------



## NoGoal

espoola said:


> Just get along and talk soccer.
> If you want a political argument, go off topic.
> Simple.
> Dont threaten people, and dont mess with their family.


Excuse, while I post that I am so scared, as I roll my eyes!  Please...he left enough clues for a donkey to figure it out.


----------



## espoola

NoGoal said:


> by posting his identity?  Please!


Calm down, and take a deep breath.
You are an asshole in the midst of an intervention.
Im trying to help you.


----------



## espoola

Please let this be my last post.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> Ha, you are an idiot!  I haven't posted any underage child's info.  Shartles DD at Pepperdine is a sophomore and his younger DD graduated from HS last year.
> 
> I will keep figuring out ANY posters identity, especially if they elect to leave trails on their posts.  You think your a bad ass, because you can hide behind your alias?  You are NOT the forum law, Dominic is...for the record my name is Robert Sanchez.  Try googling that common name, moron!


So we're you named after the dirty Sanchez or vice versa?


----------



## NoGoal

espoola said:


> Calm down, and take a deep breath.
> You are an asshole in the midst of an intervention.
> Im trying to help you.


I left the thread alone, until you called me out in your post.  So don't try to be all righteous.


----------



## NoGoal

espoola said:


> Please let this be my last post.


well I already replied.


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> So we're you named after the dirty Sanchez or vice versa?


I love it,  ALL of the Alt Right posters think they can gang up on me.....LMAO!

It's a forum....all for entertainment!


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> I love it,  ALL of the Alt Right posters think they can gang up on me.....LMAO!
> 
> It's a forum....all for entertainment!


Just answer the question, I think I know.
How does it taste?


----------



## NoGoal

espoola said:


> Sorry, Im married, but thanks for the offer.
> 
> Why why why?
> YOU posted Mr. Shartles MINOR daughter's info for no other reason than to prove how petite you are.
> LE is NOT me.
> Guess again, sherlock.


Really....a sophomore at Pepperdine is a minor?  and his younger DD graduated HS last June.  "IF" his younger DD is a minor...then I apologize for the mistake.


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just answer the question, I think I know.
> How does it taste?


I don't even know what your are posting about?  Dirty Sanchez, I googled it...ha so funny.  You must have tried it, since you know what it is.  Pervert!

you can keep trying to bully me...not gonna work!


----------



## espoola

NoGoal said:


> Really....a sophomore at Pepperdine is a minor?  and his younger DD graduated HS last June.  "IF" his younger DD is a minor...then I apologize for the mistake.


She hasnt graduated, and she is still a minor.
I accept your apology. (on shartle's behalf)

Dont be such a Richard from now on.


----------



## NoGoal

NoGoal said:


> I don't even know what your are posting about?  Dirty Sanchez, I googled it...ha so funny.  You must have tried it, since you know what it is.  Pervert!
> 
> you can keep trying to bully me...not gonna work!


Let's do this, I can do this all day and night...bring it!


----------



## NoGoal

espoola said:


> She hasnt graduated, and she is still a minor.
> I accept your apology. (on shartle's behalf)
> 
> Dont be such a Richard from now on.


I can own up if I make a mistake!  No sweat off my back.

Funny,  Richard aka DICK....you're so hysterical, roll eyes!  Is that the best you got?  As I posted before,  sticks and stones may break my bones, but words don't hurt me.


----------



## NoGoal

espoola said:


> She hasnt graduated, and she is still a minor.
> I accept your apology. (on shartle's behalf)
> 
> Dont be such a Richard from now on.


I do apologize for posting Shartles younger DDs max prep page.  It stated she graduated in 2016, which looks like an error on Max Preps part.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

NoGoal said:


> I do apologize for posting Shartles younger DDs max prep page.  It stated she graduated in 2016, which looks like an error on Max Preps part.


Apology accepted.
Its ok to be a dick on this site. Everyone does it. Where you went wrong, is when you bring people's families into the debate.
I never did that to you. Then, when you got cornered, you started threatening people. Thats a bad habit, and one that can lead nowhere good. I am honestly trying to help you here.
You did own up, and that is a step in the right direction.
Now everything is out in the light.
Be nice. 
Signed, espoola.


----------



## NoGoal

Bernie Sanders said:


> Apology accepted.
> Its ok to be a dick on this site. Everyone does it. Where you went wrong, is when you bring people's families into the debate.
> I never did that to you. Then, when you got cornered, you started threatening people. Thats a bad habit, and one that can lead nowhere good. I am honestly trying to help you here.
> You did own up, and that is a step in the right direction.
> Now everything is out in the light.
> Be nice.
> Signed, espoola.


Cornered, please get over yourself Shartles.  Like I was scared of Espoola, Pussycat and Sheriff blowhard.   What does pussycat like to post....that's it ppfffttt!

BTW, all you had to do was post my younger DD was a minor and that Max Prep website stating she graduated in 2016 was wrong.  If you posted that, I would have apologized several pages ago. 

Lastly, I will keep revealing who posters are on the forum as soon as I can figure them out.  I was pretty close nailing who ESPOOLA was!


----------



## Zerodenero




----------



## NoGoal

Bernie Sanders said:


> Apology accepted.
> Its ok to be a dick on this site. Everyone does it. Where you went wrong, is when you bring people's families into the debate.
> I never did that to you. Then, when you got cornered, you started threatening people. Thats a bad habit, and one that can lead nowhere good. I am honestly trying to help you here.
> You did own up, and that is a step in the right direction.
> Now everything is out in the light.
> Be nice.
> Signed, espoola.


BTW, why cower under another alias...scared to post as Bernie? Did it make you feel tougher and with your ALT Right PePe boys backing you up.  Hahahaha Roflmao!


----------



## NoGoal

Lion Eyes said:


> Name is David Smith.
> You're still a vile piece of crap.
> Wonder if Caitlin knows what a turd you are?


Yo Dave, I also wonder if, your adult daughters Kelsea and Katarina know what a turd you are?


----------



## Bernie Sanders

NoGoal said:


> BTW, why cower under another alias...scared to post as Bernie? Did it make you feel tougher and with your ALT Right PePe boys backing you up.  Hahahaha Roflmao!





NoGoal said:


> Cornered, please get over yourself Shartles.  Like I was scared of Espoola, Pussycat and Sheriff blowhard.   What does pussycat like to post....that's it ppfffttt!
> 
> BTW, all you had to do was post my younger DD was a minor and that Max Prep website stating she graduated in 2016 was wrong.  If you posted that, I would have apologized several pages ago.
> 
> Lastly, I will keep revealing who posters are on the forum as soon as I can figure them out.  I was pretty close nailing who ESPOOLA was!


There is no cowering here, Richard.
Let it go.


----------



## NoGoal

Bernie Sanders said:


> There is no cowering here, Richard.
> Let it go.


I actually will let it go. I've seen what your house looks like, which is not surprising based on your occupation.  No wonder you are an alt right republican who supports trump.  You epitomize of his base!


----------



## gkrent

Who the heck is "Shartles"?   Do they play in the PAC-12?


----------



## espola

gkrent said:


> Who the heck is "Shartles"?   Do they play in the PAC-12?


It's a corruption of a poster's name.  PM me if you want more details.


----------



## espola

espola said:


> It's a corruption of a poster's name.  PM me if you want more details.


Correction -- "PM" is called "Conversations" in this new universe.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> I actually will let it go. I've seen what your house looks like, which is not surprising based on your occupation.  No wonder you are an alt right republican who supports trump.  You epitomize of his base!


Not surprising that you are a liberal, elitist POS.
Your are a real tough guy.


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> Not surprising that you are a liberal, elitist POS.
> Your are a real tough guy.


Wrong I'm a moderate Republican and will be voting Republican on the down ballot and writing in Mitt Romney for President!  You Alt Right Pepe the frog POS, pussygrabin Trump supporter.

Tough guy that's funny coming from the poster hiding behind his alias. Is your little online gang going to back you up now, lol!


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> Wrong I'm a moderate Republican and will be voting Republican on the down ballot and writing in Mitt Romney for President!  You Alt Right Pepe the frog POS, pussygrabin Trump supporter.
> 
> Tough guy that's funny coming from the poster hiding behind his alias. Is your little online gang going to back you up now, lol!


We don't want you on our side, you might give people the wrong idea about republicans.
The only thing moderate about you is in your pants. Little man.


----------



## gkrent

espola said:


> It's a corruption of a poster's name.  PM me if you want more details.


Oh I get it now.  This thread is headed to rock bottom if it hasn't hit already.


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> We don't want you on our side, you might give people the wrong idea about republicans.
> The only thing moderate about you is in your pants. Little man.


Your post proves how ignorant you are.  Your base actually needs the backing of moderate Republicans in order to win the election and Trump didn't win us over.  He never pivoted to the middle and now your messiah is causing problems among the down ballot keeping control of house and senate.


----------



## espola

gkrent said:


> Oh I get it now.  This thread is headed to rock bottom if it hasn't hit already.


And as is usually the case in these situations, everyone is blaming the other guy for starting it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> Your post proves how ignorant you are.  Your base actually needs the backing of moderate Republicans in order to win the election and Trump didn't win us over.  He never pivoted to the middle and now your messiah is causing problems among the down ballot keeping control of house and senate.


You will never see me leading the way to vote for trump.
Just never HRC.


----------



## espola

NoGoal said:


> Your post proves how ignorant you are.  Your base actually needs the backing of moderate Republicans in order to win the election and Trump didn't win us over.  He never pivoted to the middle and now your messiah is causing problems among the down ballot keeping control of house and senate.


There is a better than even chance that Democrats will be the majority in the new House and Senate next January, a situation that would have been seen as impossible with any other of the announced Republican candidates.  Even Darrell Issa is desperate enough to bring Rudy Giuliani to tell some transparent lies.


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> You will never see me leading the way to vote for trump.
> Just never HRC.


But still sounds like you are still voting for him.  I'm not voting for either and living in California where it's a democratic state.  My presidential vote will not change the 55 electorate outcome.  So, I can live with myself knowing I didn't support Trump.  I will be watching intently if the Republicans retain control of the house and senate.

I read senate can fall democratic, but highly unlikely the house.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> But still sounds like you are still voting for him.  I'm not voting for either and living in California where it's a democratic state.  My presidential vote will not change the 55 electorate outcome.  So, I can live with myself knowing I didn't support Trump.  I will be watching intently if the Republicans retain control of the house and senate.
> 
> I read senate can fall democratic, but highly unlikely the house.


You never know what can happen, look at our choices.
I also read today the senate is pretty secure.
Whatever happens I think a bunch of people will be calling in sick the second Wednesday of November.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> You never know what can happen, look at our choices.
> I also read today the senate is pretty secure.
> Whatever happens I think a bunch of people will be calling in sick the second Wednesday of November.


I won't be!  Hillary Rodham Clinton for POTUS!!  You guys need to look into her actual record.  Oops am I responding to you.  Sorry for wasting both of our time.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> I won't be!  Hillary Rodham Clinton for POTUS!!  You guys need to look into her actual record.  Oops am I responding to you.  Sorry for wasting both of our time.


You can't call in sick from the welfare line.
I have been missing you, sea hag.


STAMINA


----------



## NoGoal

espola said:


> There is a better than even chance that Democrats will be the majority in the new House and Senate next January, a situation that would have been seen as impossible with any other of the announced Republican candidates.  Even Darrell Issa is desperate enough to bring Rudy Giuliani to tell some transparent lies.


I wouldn't be surprised if it happens.  The party shouldn't have hitched their wagon to Trump.  Funny, how all the Trump skeletons are coming out of the closet now and not during the primaries.


----------



## NoGoal

MakeAPlay said:


> I won't be!  Hillary Rodham Clinton for POTUS!!  You guys need to look into her actual record.  Oops am I responding to you.  Sorry for wasting both of our time.


I'm okay if HRC is POTUS.  I read her policy is no tax increase unless you make over 650K.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if it happens.  The party shouldn't have hitched their wagon to Trump.  Funny, how all the Trump skeletons are coming out of the closet now and not during the primaries.


Yes, it is very surprising dirt comes out on the right just before the election.
Doesn't happen very often, just every 4 years or so.
That's the main stream media hard at work.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> I'm okay if HRC is POTUS.  I read her policy is no tax increase unless you make over 650K.


Moderate.


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> Moderate.


Yup, HRC can be POTUS as long as there are checks and balances as in house and senate controlled by the Republicans.  IMO, it forces both parties to compromise forcing them to find common ground when implementing their policies vs an agenda that ends up as way to far left or far right.  So yes, I am a moderate!


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> You can't call in sick from the welfare line.
> I have been missing you, sea hag.
> View attachment 235
> 
> STAMINA


It's just rhetoric, because Trump and HRC are both OLD and statistically speaking women live longer than men.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> You can't call in sick from the welfare line.
> I have been missing you, sea hag.
> View attachment 235
> 
> STAMINA


Okay Comrade!


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, it is very surprising dirt comes out on the right just before the election.
> Doesn't happen very often, just every 4 years or so.
> That's the main stream media hard at work.


I come from a generation where we don't ally with Russia Comrade Joe.  You are such an alt right douche bag that I nearly vomited on my computer.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> Yup, HRC can be POTUS as long as there are checks and balances as in house and senate controlled by the Republicans.  IMO, it forces both parties to compromise forcing them to find common ground when implementing their policies vs an agenda that ends up as way to far left or far right.  So yes, I am a moderate!


I think this country is beyond common ground, the right is the only party that compromises on anything,  the house and senate republicans are a bunch of cowards.


----------



## MakeAPlay

NoGoal said:


> Yup, HRC can be POTUS as long as there are checks and balances as in house and senate controlled by the Republicans.  IMO, it forces both parties to compromise forcing them to find common ground when implementing their policies vs an agenda that ends up as way to far left or far right.  So yes, I am a moderate!


Hey I have to disagree on this one.  The Republican controlled congress has done less than any congress in history.  Which has lead to the rise of the alt right.  Caustic rhetoric leads to a lot of things.  No worries.  I usually have my Glock 10 ready and as the sage Icecube said, "I'd rather be judged by 12 than carried by 6."


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> I come from a generation where we don't ally with Russia Comrade Joe.  You are such an alt right douche bag that I nearly vomited on my computer.


Speaking of douche, you smell like the Newport Beach fish market at low tide.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> I think this country is beyond common ground, the right is the only party that compromises on anything,  the house and senate republicans are a bunch of cowards.


Oops almost vomited again.  do you say these things when your daughter is around?  Because if she repeats them very often she is in for a hard life.  She better commit to a school in Arizona or the south.  Let me give you a map.  Have her stick to the red areas...


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> Speaking of douche, you smell like the Newport Beach fish market at low tide.


Sounds like you are used to it.  You should tell your wife to shower.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> Speaking of douche, you smell like the Newport Beach fish market at low tide.


You sound really tough Sheriff.  Anytime you want to back up your talk DM me.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> You can't call in sick from the welfare line.
> I have been missing you, sea hag.
> View attachment 235
> 
> STAMINA


Sheriff Joe we can compare YTD's and tax returns anytime you want to.  I will be spending Christmas in the Carribean.  How about you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> Hey I have to disagree on this one.  The Republican controlled congress has done less than any congress in history.  Which has lead to the rise of the alt right.  Caustic rhetoric leads to a lot of things.  No worries.  I usually have my Glock 10 ready and as the sage Icecube said, "I'd rather be judged by 12 than carried by 6."


Don't shoot yourself.


MakeAPlay said:


> Oops almost vomited again.  do you say these things when your daughter is around?  Because if she repeats them very often she is in for a hard life.  She better commit to a school in Arizona or the south.  Let me give you a map.  Have her stick to the red areas...


Swoosh was right, you are the dumbest person on the forum.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> Sheriff Joe we can compare YTD's and tax returns anytime you want to.  I will be spending Christmas in the Carribean.  How about you?


Anyone that has to say how much they make or have doesn't make or have much.
Fool


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> You sound really tough Sheriff.  Anytime you want to back up your talk DM me.


Wow, are you going to hit me with your purse ot shoot me with your plastic gun. Sea Hag


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> Anyone that has to say how much they make or have doesn't make or have much.
> Fool


I didn't say a number dumbass.  It's apparent you are a piece of crap.  Thank's for the laugh.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> Wow, are you going to hit me with your purse ot shoot me with your plastic gun. Sea Hag


Why don't you find out tough guy?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> Don't shoot yourself.
> 
> Swoosh was right, you are the dumbest person on the forum.


Funny that Swoosh isn't on here posting not that he is ID'd.  Not to worry I'm sure that I will come across Swoosh sooner or later.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> Sounds like you are used to it.  You should tell your wife to shower.



Does anyone want this dirty, lying ho as our commander in chief?
That will definitely give us lots to talk about the next 4 years, if she lives that long.


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> I think this country is beyond common ground, the right is the only party that compromises on anything,  the house and senate republicans are a bunch of cowards.


You're definately an Alt Right.


----------



## Striker17

When did this become a political thread


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> Does anyone want this dirty, lying ho as our commander in chief?
> That will definitely give us lots to talk about the next 4 years, if she lives that long.



You are such white trash it is funny.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> Why don't you find out tough guy?


 No thanks, I would end up in jail.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Striker17 said:


> When did this become a political thread


I apologize but small penis Joe took it there.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> You are such white trash it is funny.


Who ever said I was white?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> No thanks, I would end up in jail.


Or you would find yourself with the sh*t kicked out of you.


----------



## Striker17

MakeAPlay said:


> I apologize but small penis Joe took it there.


No offense taken I just really like reading about all of your daughters successes at the D1 level it gives me perspective I thought they had their own thread for things that have nothing to do with soccer


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who ever said I was white?


That's pretty obvious goober.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Striker17 said:


> No offense taken I just really like reading about all of your daughters successes at the D1 level it gives me perspective I thought they had their own thread for things that have nothing to do with soccer


Again I agree but I am getting pretty tired of this sleezeball without a daughter playing in college (ITT Tech and Trump University shut down).


----------



## Striker17

MakeAPlay said:


> Again I agree but I am getting pretty tired of this sleezeball without a daughter playing in college (ITT Tech and Trump University shut down).


 Agree that's why I'm confused !


----------



## NoGoal

MakeAPlay said:


> Hey I have to disagree on this one.  The Republican controlled congress has done less than any congress in history.  Which has lead to the rise of the alt right.  Caustic rhetoric leads to a lot of things.  No worries.  I usually have my Glock 10 ready and as the sage Icecube said, "I'd rather be judged by 12 than carried by 6."


No worries all good.  I do agree, the raise of the Alt Right republican may make me convert to being an independent.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> Or you would find yourself with the sh*t kicked out of you.


You are a tough girl.
You should really keep studying D1 soccer because you don't know shit.


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> Speaking of douche, you smell like the Newport Beach fish market at low tide.


But Newport Beach residents have a higher income tax bracket, thus paying higher federal income taxes. Unless they have a real estate developers license.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

I am done.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are a tough girl.
> You should really keep studying D1 soccer because you don't know shit.


Ha ha ha.  You are really an internet tough guy.  Prove me wrong.  DM me your info and I will call you right now.  We will see how tough you really are.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am done.



I would be too if I had a small mind, a small penis and lived in Arizona.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are a tough girl.
> You should really keep studying D1 soccer because you don't know shit.



You are pretty dumb and pretty wrong.  You know how you can prove me wrong coward.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

D-1 women's soccer anyone?
I havent got any pm's by petite little men wanting to kick my ass in awhile.


----------



## Glen

Duke v. UVA looks like a great showdown in the ACC.  Hopefully I can catch that game. 

UCLA and Pepperdine need to take care of business on the road. 

To stay in the hunt, Colorado needs to take care of business against a 1-4 UWash team.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Glen said:


> Duke v. UVA looks like a great showdown in the ACC.  Hopefully I can catch that game.
> 
> UCLA and Pepperdine need to take care of business on the road.
> 
> To stay in the hunt, Colorado needs to take care of business against a 1-4 UWash team .




UCLA and Arizona tonight. (MAP)
Its a trap game on the road.
Same for Pepperdine.
Seems like a win, but these games too often become quagmires.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Glen said:


> Duke v. UVA looks like a great showdown in the ACC.  Hopefully I can catch that game.


UVA is a monster team when they put it together.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> I would be too if I had a small mind, a small penis and lived in Arizona.


OK, you do realize you are my beotch now, right tough girl? I have gotten to you and I love it.
You are so dumb, you still think I am Messi.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

I just hijacked my thread back from the forces of darkness.
Lets talk d-1 women's soccer.

...nevermind.


----------



## Glen

Bernie Sanders said:


> UCLA and Arizona tonight. (MAP)
> Its a trap game on the road.
> Same for Pepperdine.
> Seems like a win, but these games too often become quagmires.


Winning on the road is very tough, especially against opponents with nothing to lose.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Glen said:


> Winning on the road is very tough, especially against opponents with nothing to lose.


Exactly.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Bernie Sanders said:


> I just hijacked my thread back from the forces of darkness.
> Lets talk d-1 women's soccer.
> 
> ...nevermind.


This he/she wouldn't let it go, sorry. Off to training my 02 Princess now. Have a good night all.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Glen said:


> Winning on the road is very tough, especially against opponents with nothing to lose.


To flip it over, I just think BYU is gonna open a can of whoop-ass on poor Portland in Provo.
They were PISSED OFF last weekend.


----------



## Swoosh




----------



## Bernie Sanders

Swoosh said:


> View attachment 239


I have real pictures.
Not posting them.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Lets get back on topic.
Anyone disagree?


----------



## Bernie Sanders

espola said:


> It's a corruption of a poster's name.  PM me if you want more details.


Or, they could just PM me and get it straight from the horse's mouth.
Hell, they could just ask out loud.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

I tried.


----------



## NoGoal

Bernie Sanders said:


> D-1 women's soccer anyone?
> I havent got any pm's by petite little men wanting to kick my ass in awhile.


You want to keep talking shit be my guess.  I can do the same! 

I would rather be 5'4" and 145 pounds. Then a FATASS white piece of trash like yourself who lives in a house more suited for a mobile home park.  Yes, I know what you look like!


----------



## NoGoal

Bernie Sanders said:


> I just hijacked my thread back from the forces of darkness.
> Lets talk d-1 women's soccer.
> 
> ...nevermind.


Shartles, Do you think a 3.3 HS GPA is any good?  Careful how you answer!


----------



## NoGoal

Swoosh said:


> View attachment 239


Nice to see the Legends/USC homer posting again.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

NoGoal said:


> You want to keep talking shit be my guess.  I can do the same!
> 
> I would rather be 5'4" and 145 pounds. Then a FATASS white piece of trash like yourself who lives in a house more suited for a mobile home park.  Yes, I know what you look like!


How's the ocean view from upland?


----------



## Bernie Sanders

NoGoal said:


> Shartles, Do you think a 3.3 HS GPA is any good?  Careful how you answer!


better than i ever had.
You smarter than me?


----------



## Bernie Sanders

NoGoal said:


> You want to keep talking shit be my guess.  I can do the same!
> 
> I would rather be 5'4" and 145 pounds. Then a FATASS white piece of trash like yourself who lives in a house more suited for a mobile home park.  Yes, I know what you look like!


5'4" and a buck 45, and you're the Billy Badass of the forum?
Color me impressed.


----------



## NoGoal

Bernie Sanders said:


> 5'4" and a buck 45, and you're the Billy Badass of the forum?
> Color me impressed.


You are the ultimate sucker, if you think that's my height and weight!  You are so easy to catch and release!  

The point I was making I would rather be 5'4" and healthy than a FATASS like yourself that eats a lot of crap.   Get it, crap Shartles, hahahaha!


----------



## NoGoal

Bernie Sanders said:


> better than i ever had.
> You smarter than me?


That's obvious, you are the Pipeline Plumber of Oside!


----------



## Bernie Sanders

NoGoal said:


> You are the ultimate sucker, if you think that's my height and weight!  You are so easy to catch and release!
> 
> The point I was making I would rather be 5'4" and healthy than a FATASS like yourself that eats a lot of crap.   Get it, crap Shartles, hahahaha!


I was surprised.
The pictures I have lead me to believe you were more in the 5'7" 160 range.

Im 6-o  and 213 respectively.

I also work with my hands every single day, as I am a lowly blue collar guy.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

NoGoal said:


> That's obvious, you are the Pipeline Plumber of Oside!


Thanks for the plug.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Anything else?


----------



## NoGoal

Bernie Sanders said:


> How's the ocean view from upland?


All I will say is my modest house is nicer than yours that's for sure.  I've already zillowed your home value and my house in the IE is more than yours in Oceanside!

Don't let me pull up zip codes comparisons.


----------



## NoGoal

Bernie Sanders said:


> Anything else?


You are the one who can't leave it alone and keeps post your shit.  Must be a plumber thing!


----------



## Bernie Sanders

NoGoal said:


> All I will say is my modest house is nicer than yours that's for sure.  I've already zillowed your home value and my house in the IE is more than yours in Oceanside!
> 
> Don't let me pull up zip codes comparisons.


Wait five years.
Actually, do it now.
92054


----------



## NoGoal

Bernie Sanders said:


> Anything else?


Oh what the hell.  Lets compare home zip codes shall we.

You first:
http://www.bestplaces.net/economy/zip-code/california/oceanside/92054

 Now mine:
http://www.bestplaces.net/economy/zip-code/california/upland/91784


----------



## Bernie Sanders

NoGoal said:


> You are the one who can't leave it alone and keeps post your shit.  Must be a plumber thing!


I see a pattern in the evenings with you.
Im guessing we may have a drinking issue.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

NoGoal said:


> Oh what the hell.  Lets compare home zip codes shall we.
> 
> You first:
> http://www.bestplaces.net/economy/zip-code/california/oceanside/92054
> 
> Now mine:
> http://www.bestplaces.net/economy/zip-code/california/upland/91784


Property values.
Google up.


----------



## NoGoal

Bernie Sanders said:


> Wait five years.
> Actually, do it now.
> 92054


You weren't kidding when you posted, you didn't carry GPA below 3.3


----------



## NoGoal

Bernie Sanders said:


> I see a pattern in the evenings with you.
> Im guessing we may have a drinking issue.


Actually I don't drink, smoke or take drugs.  Nice try though!


----------



## Bernie Sanders

NoGoal said:


> You weren't kidding when you posted, you didn't carry GPA below 3.3


I never graduated from high school.
I got kicked out for beating the shit out of people.
I grew up since then.


----------



## NoGoal

Bernie Sanders said:


> I never graduated from high school.
> I got kicked out for beating the shit out of people.


Lol, I was expelled in HS for the same thing, but I still went to college.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

NoGoal said:


> Lol, I was expelled in HS for the same thing, but I still went to college.


Sure.


----------



## NoGoal

Bernie Sanders said:


> Property values.
> Google up.


Did you bother looking at the zip code comparisons...especially, the professions and income levels between the 2 cities?  It's not a difficult chart to figure out.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

NoGoal said:


> Did you bother looking at the zip code comparisons...especially, the professions and income levels between the 2 cities!


I was smart enough to buy property by the beach in '95.
You?


----------



## NoGoal

NoGoal said:


> You weren't kidding when you posted, you didn't carry GPA below 3.3


I mean above


----------



## NoGoal

Bernie Sanders said:


> Sure.


You have no idea bro!


----------



## Bernie Sanders

NoGoal said:


> I mean above


I dont want to talk to your petite little ass any longer.
If you want to adress me in person sometime, do it.
Otherwise, leave me alone.

..and Im not your "bro".


----------



## NoGoal

Bernie Sanders said:


> I was smart enough to buy property by the beach in '95.
> You?


Don't brag it was in Oceanside.  Since, you asked....let me tell you how I ended up planting roots in the IE.  Back when I was younger and worked in the corporate world.  I got a promotion in the IE a week before I was offered another promotion in the OC.  Not knowing I was also going to be offered the same position in the OC.  I accepted the IE position.  My kids ended up going to school here and we decided not to uproot them and move to the OC.  I am now self-employed for the last decade and 85% of my clients are in the IE.  There is no reason to move, but my wife and I talk about moving often to Irvine or South OC after my DD leaves for college.  Refer back to my post on my tax bracket and you can figure out how much of a house I can afford.


----------



## NoGoal

Bernie Sanders said:


> I dont want to talk to your petite little ass any longer.
> If you want to adress me in person sometime, do it.
> Otherwise, leave me alone.
> 
> ..and Im not your "bro".


Leave you alone, why you keep dragging me back in!

Far enough I'm not your bro,  but you can be my plumber.  I would even pay for your gas to make the trip up here, lol!


----------



## NoGoal

Bernie Sanders said:


> I was smart enough to buy property by the beach in '95.
> You?


I was in college in 95' and buying a house in Oceanside is nothing to brag about. As I posted I live in a modest house, but I could easily buy a house in Oceanside at todays prices.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> Actually I don't drink, smoke or take drugs.  Nice try though!


Maybe you wouldn't be such an asshole if you did.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> Don't brag it was in Oceanside.  Since, you asked....let me tell you how I ended up planting roots in the IE.  Back when I was younger and worked in the corporate world.  I got a promotion in the IE a week before I was offered another promotion in the OC.  Not knowing I was also going to be offered the same position in the OC.  I accepted the IE position.  My kids ended up going to school here and we decided not to uproot them and move to the OC.  I am now self-employed for the last decade and 85% of my clients are in the IE.  There is no reason to move, but my wife and I talk about moving often to Irvine or South OC after my DD leaves for college.  Refer back to my post on my tax bracket and you can figure out how much of a house I can afford.


Who cares?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> I was in college in 95' and buying a house in Oceanside is nothing to brag about. As I posted I live in a modest house, but I could easily buy a house in Oceanside at todays prices.


BFD


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> Did you bother looking at the zip code comparisons...especially, the professions and income levels between the 2 cities?  It's not a difficult chart to figure out.


So impressive.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> Did you bother looking at the zip code comparisons...especially, the professions and income levels between the 2 cities?  It's not a difficult chart to figure out.


How hard could it be if you figured it out?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> Lol, I was expelled in HS for the same thing, but I still went to college.


You are a bad ass. I bet you and MAP get along just fine. Need to brag to make for your lack of....
Take your pick with your pathetic ass.


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> How hard could it be if you figured it out?


 You Alt Right posters really like to stick together don't you guys.  Unless you are also Shartles, this has nothing to do with you.  I will now put you on ignore!


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Bernie Sanders said:


> How's the ocean view from upland?


The 909? You gotta be shitting me.
Figures, little man from the 909.
No wonder he is so angry and trying to impress everyone, lack of class little fella.


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> The 909? You gotta be shitting me.
> Figures, little man from the 909.
> No wonder he is so angry and trying to impress everyone, lack of class little fella.


Man you are quick.  You replied faster than I could put you on ignore.

Funny,  you posting "shitting me". Happy to see you are staying within the crap theme.  Proof are in the statistics when comparing the zip codes, enough said.  Just like your abusive womanizer Trump getting crushed by HRC in the polls.


----------



## NoGoal

NoGoal said:


> Man you are quick.  You replied faster than I could put you on ignore.
> 
> Funny,  you posting "shitting me". Happy to see you are staying within the crap theme.  Proof are in the statistics when comparing the zip codes, enough said.  Just like your abusive womanizer Trump getting crushed by HRC in the polls.


Chief Blowhard, take the time and review the statistics comparing the two cities.  Proof is in the pudding! Scroll up to crime in Oceanside....what does Trump say, oh yeah...it's really bad, horrible, the mayor has let the city down...just horrible, must be a lot of killings down there.  Elect me and I can fix it!

ttp://www.bestplaces.net/economy/zip-code/california/oceanside/92054

Now mine:
http://www.bestplaces.net/economy/zip-code/california/upland/91784

Good Night!


----------



## MessiFTW

The little man with poor character from the 909 gets punkd by Joe and has to put him on ignore like the girly man that he is.  What a bitch.


----------



## NoGoal

MessiFTW said:


> The little man with poor character from the 909 gets punkd by Joe and has to put him on ignore like the girly man that he is.  What a bitch.


Ha I'm still here!  Don't hate....I know it's hard to believe, but not all of the 909 or 951 is bad and vice versa NOT all of the 442 or 760 are nice.

Check out 91737 Rancho Cucamonga
http://www.bestplaces.net/economy/zip-code/california/rancho_cucamonga/91737

Or Chino Hills 91709
http://www.bestplaces.net/economy/zip-code/california/chino_hills/91709

Or Claremont 91711
http://www.bestplaces.net/economy/zip-code/california/claremont/91711

Rule of thumb in the IE. The higher up the mountain or closer to the hills the better the area.


----------



## NoGoal

MessiFTW said:


> The little man with poor character from the 909 gets punkd by Joe and has to put him on ignore like the girly man that he is.  What a bitch.


Beeotch, Your zip code in Scottsdale is a really nice!  To bad it was HOT as SHIT there last weekend, when I was there.
http://www.bestplaces.net/economy/zip-code/arizona/scottsdale/85259


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Glen said:


> Duke v. UVA looks like a great showdown in the ACC.  Hopefully I can catch that game.
> 
> UCLA and Pepperdine need to take care of business on the road.
> 
> To stay in the hunt, Colorado needs to take care of business against a 1-4 UWash team.


I agree with you Glen. The Pepeerdine vs. St. Mary's match is a classic trap. Coming off their big weekend upset of BYU, coupled with St. Mary's miserable start, this could be an L if they don't bring their A game.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Any Pepp Peeps making the trip to rainy No Cal this weekend?


----------



## Bernie Sanders

SpeedK1llz said:


> I agree with you Glen. The Pepeerdine vs. St. Mary's match is a classic trap. Coming off their big weekend upset of BYU, coupled with St. Mary's miserable start, this could be an L if they don't bring their A game.


UCLA got it done against Arizona in the other trap game, but the score was closer than one might have guessed.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

SpeedK1llz said:


> Any Pepp Peeps making the trip to rainy No Cal this weekend?


I wont.
Too busy cleaning up the trailer park this weekend. The chicken coup needs a good warsh'n out as well.
Ill watch the game though.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

SpeedK1llz said:


> Any Pepp Peeps making the trip to rainy No Cal this weekend?


It looks like the weather may be a factor.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Saturday's game of the day has to be the game of the week.
Duke vs. Virginia   

I like Va.


----------



## CaliKlines

Bernie Sanders said:


> Saturday's game of the day has to be the game of the week.
> Duke vs. Virginia
> 
> I like Va.


6 pack of Firestone 805 says the Azure Diablos.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

CaliKlines said:


> 6 pack of Firestone 805 says the Azure Diablos.


You're on, but Ill take a (small) bottle of Jack Black instead.
Need to keep my girlish figure.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Time to get in the truck and go protect the health of the nation.
Its a dirty job, but,....I'll do it.

Later.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> Ha I'm still here!  Don't hate....I know it's hard to believe, but not all of the 909 or 951 is bad and vice versa NOT all of the 442 or 760 are nice.
> 
> Check out 91737 Rancho Cucamonga
> http://www.bestplaces.net/economy/zip-code/california/rancho_cucamonga/91737
> 
> Or Chino Hills 91709
> http://www.bestplaces.net/economy/zip-code/california/chino_hills/91709
> 
> Or Claremont 91711
> http://www.bestplaces.net/economy/zip-code/california/claremont/91711
> 
> Rule of thumb in the IE. The higher up the mountain or closer to the hills the better the area.


You are a little sensitive about your address. Where you live isn't important to us righties, it is you lefty Libs that try to impress with what you have, what you drive and where you live. You and your girl friend MAP seem to want everyone to know how well off you are.
News Flash- nobody cares about you.
I have Map all figured out too.
He/she is big, a bit on the fat side, it's parents didn't pay much attention to it, so it needs to try a little harder to get attention from them.
He/she needs to be in the spot light so it has a nice car/ house and is in debt up to its eye balls and needs to let everyone, even complete strangers where it will be at Christmas and its tax bracket.  Who goes to the Caribbean for Christmas?
He/she is a braggart with one child ,well,  common, who would do sleep with he/she twice?
Just my take, tough girl.

How long have you and he/she been a couple?


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are a little sensitive about your address. Where you live isn't important to us righties, it is you lefty Libs that try to impress with what you have, what you drive and where you live. You and your girl friend MAP seem to want everyone to know how well off you are.
> News Flash- nobody cares about you.
> I have Map all figured out too.
> He/she is big, a bit on the fat side, it's parents didn't pay much attention to it, so it needs to try a little harder to get attention from them.
> He/she needs to be in the spot light so it has a nice car/ house and is in debt up to its eye balls and needs to let everyone, even complete strangers where it will be at Christmas and its tax bracket.  Who goes to the Caribbean for Christmas?
> He/she is a braggart with one child ,well,  common, who would do sleep with he/she twice?
> Just my take, tough girl.
> 
> How long have you and he/she been a couple?


Cadet Joe Blow, you are the TROLL that posted this below.  I am trying to provide you some simple facts to help your ignorance.  Also get a new skit, liberals and righties....seriously?  The net net is, we are all from the same Homo sapien species.  

You think your shit doesn't stink and can type away, because your identity hasn't been revealed yet.  Let's just say, I don't buy you have an 02' DD and you probably live in or around Los Alamitos.  Keep posting, because once your identity is revealed, everyone sings another tone, LITTLE BOY!


Sheriff Joe said:


> The 909? You gotta be shitting me.
> Figures, little man from the 909.
> No wonder he is so angry and trying to impress everyone, lack of class little fella.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> Cadet Joe Blow, you are the TROLL that posted this below.  I am trying to provide you some simple facts to help your ignorance.  Also get a new skit, liberals and righties....seriously?  The net net is, we are all from the same Homo sapien species.
> 
> You think your shit doesn't stink and can type away, because your identity hasn't been revealed yet.  Let's just say, I don't buy you have an 02' DD and you probably live in or around Los Alamitos.  Keep posting, because once your identity is revealed, everyone sings another tone, LITTLE BOY!


Well at lease you have figured out that I am not messi.
Your pettiness is startling.


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> Well at lease you have figured out that I am not messi.
> Your pettiness is startling.


Pettiness, you are the one coming to another posters rescue, like the gangbangers I recall during my teenage years. 

Mark my words though, keep posting.  You will slip by leaving clues in your posts that will reveal your identity.  It's only a matter of time, girly girl!


----------



## NoGoal

NoGoal said:


> Pettiness, you are the one coming to another posters rescue, like the gangbangers I recall during my teenage years.
> 
> Mark my words though, keep posting.  You will slip by leaving clues in your posts that will reveal your identity.  It's only a matter of time, girly girl!


And you want us to believe you have a DD who is an 02?  Yet, you have over 300 posts in less than a month and not many (if any) in the G02 thread.  Kind of fishy, it tells me either don't have an 02 DD or she plays for a low level soccer team.  Trust me if she or her team was any good, you would be in there typing away open threads like you do in the "off topic" thread.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> And you want us to believe you have a DD who is an 02?  Yet, you have over 300 posts in less than a month and not many (if any) in the G02 thread.  Kind of fishy, it tells me either don't have an 02 DD or she plays for a low level soccer team.  Trust me if she or her team was any good, you would be in there typing away open threads like you do in the "off topic" thread.


There you go again, petty. Keep chasing your tail, it fun to watch. It seems you missed the one clue that might help you in your quest.

BTW, I thought you were ignoring me?
Beotch of mine and the 909.


----------



## Zerodenero




----------



## Sheriff Joe

Zerodenero said:


> View attachment 243


Thanks for the advice.





Have a nice day.


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> There you go again, petty. Keep chasing your tail, it fun to watch. It seems you missed the one clue that might help you in your quest.
> 
> BTW, I thought you were ignoring me?
> Beotch of mine and the 909.


You are so easy.....I got you to believe it....I just love the easy catch and release.  

I highly doubt that I am chasing my tail...nice try though.  Something I will brag about....there are many posters I have unveiled to count.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Bernie Sanders said:


> It looks like the weather may be a factor.


Yeah, not only rain but wind gusts up to 40 MPH...

St. Mary's is like a wounded animal right now.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

SpeedK1llz said:


> Yeah, not only rain but wind gusts up to 40 MPH...
> 
> St. Mary's is like a wounded animal right now.


Could the call the game due to wind?


----------



## gkrent

NoGoal said:


> All I will say is my modest house is nicer than yours that's for sure.  I've already zillowed your home value and my house in the IE is more than yours in Oceanside!
> 
> Don't let me pull up zip codes comparisons.


Where is the "Creepy" button?


----------



## NoGoal

gkrent said:


> Where is the "Creepy" button?


Funny coming from a parent who had her DD play for Abner!


----------



## Sheriff Joe

gkrent said:


> Where is the "Creepy" button?


Stalkish


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> Funny coming from a parent who had her DD play for Abner!


What's wrong with Abner?


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> What's wrong with Abner?


My opinion doesn't matter to you, so I will save my keystrokes.  Ask GKrent for her experience.

You must be retired, because you have a lot of time on your hand.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> My opinion doesn't matter to you, so I will save my keystrokes.  Ask GKrent for her experience.
> 
> You must be retired, because you have a lot of time on your hand.


 Yes, I am independently wealthy. So please share on Abner, I am not as well versed on soccer as you.


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, I am independently wealthy. So please share on Abner, I am not as well versed on soccer as you.


Abner has an impressive soccer/coaching resume, so I am not going to post anything negative about him.  I will leave that to GKrent to answer.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

NoGoal said:


> Funny coming from a parent who had her DD play for Abner!


I'd say things have worked out pretty well with gkrent's DD, given her current success and future opportunities. What's the big deal?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> Abner has an impressive soccer/coaching resume, so I am not going to post anything negative about him.  I will leave that to GKrent to answer.


The only questionable thing I have heard is the hiring of Terri Patraw.


----------



## gkrent

NoGoal said:


> Funny coming from a parent who had her DD play for Abner!


All I can say is she hasn't played for him for two years   but that was a LOL retort!


----------



## NoGoal

gkrent said:


> All I can say is she hasn't played for him for two years   but that was a LOL retort!


, have a great weekend.....Go Waves!


----------



## NoGoal

SpeedK1llz said:


> I'd say things have worked out pretty well with gkrent's DD, given her current success and future opportunities. What's the big deal?


My goodness, I did NOT take a shot at GKrent's DD.  I was returning a friendly jab at her, nothing more, nothing less. Her DD is a fine player and will be a solid replacement at Pepperdine when Seabert graduates.

If you need to know the inside joke...send GKrent a private conversation message.  Sheesh!


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> The only questionable thing I have heard is the hiring of Terri Patraw.


Dig deeper!


----------



## SpeedK1llz

NoGoal said:


> My goodness, I did NOT take a shot at GKrent's DD.  I was returning a friendly jab at her, nothing more, nothing less. Her DD is a fine player and will be a solid replacement at Pepperdine when Seabert graduates.
> 
> If you need to know the inside joke...send GKrent a private conversation message.  Sheesh!


Fair enough. I retract my post. Carry on.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Dont look now, but Colorado is 6-0 in the Pac-12!


----------



## NoGoal

Bernie Sanders said:


> Dont look now, but Colorado is 6-0 in the Pac-12!


After watching them today, I don't see Colorado beating the Cali Schools.  They will get a tourney invite though. I predict they finish 5th in the conference.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

NoGoal said:


> After watching them today, I don't see Colorado beating the Cali Schools.  They will get a tourney invite though. I predict they finish 5th in the conference.


The next two games will tell the story.


----------



## NoGoal

Bernie Sanders said:


> The next two games will tell the story.


Yup and the following week they host UCLA and USC.


----------



## Lone Wolf

Here comes Sunny.


----------



## NoGoal

Lone Wolf said:


> Here comes Sunny.


If your posting about Sunny Dunphy, she had nice game winning goal vs AZ that was created and assisted by Mace.


----------



## Lone Wolf

NoGoal said:


> If your posting about Sunny Dunphy, she had nice game winning goal vs AZ that was created and assisted by Mace.


Yup. It's just the beginning. Just wait until Mal and Marty show up. Scary.


----------



## NoGoal

Lone Wolf said:


> Yup. It's just the beginning. Just wait until Mal and Marty show up. Scary.


Don't forget Ashley, yikes!

Ashley, Sunny, Mallory, Fleming and Marty.... scary!


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Lone Wolf said:


> Here comes Sunny.


Shes a very athletic player, for sure.


----------



## Glen

Bernie Sanders said:


> Dont look now, but Colorado is 6-0 in the Pac-12!


Colorado needed that W.  UW is the armpit of the Pac-12 this year, making anything less than 3 points a huge blow to Colorado's chances.  If CU is able to squeak out a game or two in their final stretch, maybe even a tie or two, and then get some help, it could happen.  There is no better way to start than 18 points after 6 games.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Glen said:


> Colorado needed that W.  UW is the armpit of the Pac-12 this year, making anything less than 3 points a huge blow to Colorado's chances.  If CU is able to squeak out a game or two in their final stretch, maybe even a tie or two, and then get some help, it could happen.  There is no better way to start than 18 points after 6 games.


The schedule really helps the Buffs get momentum, but the teeth of their schedule is upon them now.
I tend to agree with NG that they will have a come to Jesus moment very soon.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Bernie Sanders said:


> The schedule really helps the Buffs get momentum, but the teeth of their schedule is upon them now.
> I tend to agree with NG that they will have a come to Jesus moment very soon.


Colorado can't sustain being completely dominated in time of possession and shots on goal and eek out victories.


----------



## NoGoal

SpeedK1llz said:


> Colorado can't sustain being completely dominated in time of possession and shots on goal and eek out victories.


I agree!

Colorado wins playing defensive counter attacking over the top balls. Even the Pac12 play by play and analyst broadcasters stated so.  The anchor of their team is they have a great keeper!  That won't be enough against the Cali schools though.  The eventual Pac12 title champion will be CAL, Stanford, USC or UCLA.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

SpeedK1llz said:


> Colorado can't sustain being completely dominated in time of possession and shots on goal and eek out victories.


We'll see. Like I said, I think theyre heading into a meat grinder, but the games gotta be played.
Love the PF clip.


----------



## Lion Eyes

*For what it's worth.....*

*The top 10 Division I schools for women's soccer*
David Klenda, College Factual 2:45 pm EDT October 14, 2016

_Editor’s Note: This content has been updated from its original version to reflect the latest data._

The world’s most popular sport can lead to a great education and career. FIFA estimates that 270 million people worldwide are involved in soccer as players or officials. If you grew up loving and playing the beautiful game, there’s no reason to stop when you go to college.

Opportunities abound to be involved in the game on a professional level in the United States and around the world. From toddlers to adults, players also need coaches. You can find careers in merchandising, marketing or management. Or you can just use your college playing days to earn a valuable degree.

Don’t let the chance slip by. You can earn a scholarship to one of the nation’s finest schools. Start preparing early and find the institution that is right for you.

This ranking of women’s soccer teams is based on the athletic success of the team, the overall quality of the school and the academic success of the players. This means that these are great colleges to go to for a great education as well as a chance to play sports. Read about the methodology here.


*1. University of Virginia *
Steve Swanson has been head coach of the Cavaliers for 16 years. He has 26 years overall head coaching experience and 21 NCAA tournament appearances. In 2015, he led Virginia to the ACC regular-season title.

The large public school just outside Washington, D.C. has high ethnic diversity. Virginia earned over $218 million in research grants in 2012, primarily for astrophysics.

*2. Stanford University*
In over a century, Paul Ratcliffe is the most successful soccer coach, men’s or women’s, in school history. Under his leadership, the Cardinal has reached the NCAA finals three times, won one national championship and advanced to the College Cup six times in the last eight years.

Stanford is the top-ranked college in California and the 5th best in the nation. It has high ethnic diversity and graduates earn an average starting salary of $54,000. Biology, computer science and engineering are its most popular majors.

*3. Rice University*
Nicky Adams has been the head coach for the Rice Owls women’s soccer team since 2011. In 2012, the team won the Conference USA regular season title. The Owls have also had one of the best team grade point averages in the entire country in back to back years.

Rice University is a diverse private university considered to be one of the best schools in Texas for quality and value.

*4. Texas A&M University*
Texas A&M has a student body of over 60,000 with an $11.1 billion endowment. The 5,500-acre campus completes the big college experience in the great state of Texas. NASA, the National Institutes of Health, the National Science Foundation and the Office of Naval Research all have on-going projects there.

G Guerrieri is the only head coach in Texas A&M soccer history. Under his guidance, the Aggies have played in ever NCAA Tournament for the last 21 seasons.

*5. University of California-Los Angeles*
Amanda Cromwell has led the Bruins since 2013. In her first year as head coach, she led the UCLA to the 2013 National Championship with a 22-1-3 record. That same year, she was named Soccer America’s Coach of the Year.

UCLA is home to an extensive healthcare program that includes the Ronald Reagan Medical Center in Santa Monica and 12 primary care clinics throughout the county.

*6. Boston University*
Boston U ranks #11 of all the great schools in the state of Massachusetts. In 2012, its graduates were ranked 17th most employable worldwide by human resources researcher Emerging. Its 30,000 students have high ethnic diversity and earn an average of $44,000 annually upon graduation.

In 22 seasons as head coach, Nancy Feldman has won nine conference titles and turned the Terriers into a national contender. During its first three seasons in the Patriot League, BU has won the title each year.

*7. Pepperdine University*
Tim Ward has been with the Waves for over two decades, first as assistant coach, and then as head coach since 1998. During his tenure at Pepperdine, the Waves have had 14 winning seasons and eight NCAA Tournament appearances.

Pepperdine is a mid-sized private university that is ranked in the top 150 schools nationwide by College Factual.

*8. Colgate University*
The Colgate Raiders have 12 Patriot League Championships, three ECAC Championships and five NCAA Tournament appearances. Students competing on the women’s soccer team also do very well academically, with 133 players being on the Patriot League Academic Honor Roll.

Located in a small town in New York, Colgate offers a vigorous education to students, with a low student to faculty ratio, high percentage of full-time teachers and a high graduation rate.

*9. Furman University*
Furman’s 2,600 students occupy 750 wooded acres of suburban southern beauty. Its liberal arts education promotes mind and body wellness, problem solving and experience-based learning. Political science, business administration, and health professions are some the school’s most popular majors.

In 2013 Andrew Burr earned Southern Conference Coach of the Year honors by leading the Paladins to a 17-4-2 record. In 11 years, he has produced 49 All-SoCon players and 139 SoCon Academic Honor Roll members.

*10. University of Denver*
The University of Denver is known to be one of the best schools in Colorado, with a low student to faculty ratio and a higher than average graduation rate.

Women’s soccer head coach Jeff Hooker has led the program since 1992. Since 2006, the Pioneers have gone 152-49-17 overall and have excelled against league opponents since joining the Summit League in 2013.

http://college.usatoday.com/2016/10/14/top-d1-schools-womens-soccers/


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Weather forecast for St. Mary's is no rain but "blustery".


----------



## MakeAPlay

Lone Wolf said:


> Yup. It's just the beginning. Just wait until Mal and Marty show up. Scary.


Who is Marty?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Glen said:


> Colorado needed that W.  UW is the armpit of the Pac-12 this year, making anything less than 3 points a huge blow to Colorado's chances.  If CU is able to squeak out a game or two in their final stretch, maybe even a tie or two, and then get some help, it could happen.  There is no better way to start than 18 points after 6 games.


I have watched most of Colorado's games and outside of the keeper, Korniak and Evans they aren't very good.  The California schools are going to liquefy them.  They can barely connect more than 3 passes in a row and if it wasn't for a keeper error against UDub and a centerback error in the 89th minute against Wazzu this wouldn't even be a conversation.  Next week they are going to the Bay Area then the LA schools are coming to town so 4 straight losses and possibly a fifth against a game Utah squad are in their future.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> Who is Marty?


I think maybe Marley?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> I think maybe Marley?


She is a heck of a player.  Sure would have been nice for UCLA to have her and Pugh this year.  Oh well next year will be something to behold.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

SpeedK1llz said:


> Weather forecast for St. Mary's is no rain but "blustery".


Report from the ground is sunny and fair.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> She is a heck of a player.  Sure would have been nice for UCLA to have her and Pugh this year.  Oh well next year will be something to behold.


My kid and her have gone head to head on a few occasions.
Marley, that is.
I dont recall Pugh.
That is, I dont recall if my kid ever played against her.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Bernie Sanders said:


> Report from the ground is sunny and fair.


Clouds moving in.
Wind moving in.
Im sunburned from the trailer yard.


----------



## Lion Eyes

Waves roll 2-0 over St. Mary's.....


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Lion Eyes said:


> Waves roll 2-0 over St. Mary's.....


Both teams failed to convert pk opportunities.
St Marys played a tough game, but just couldnt get one in.
Waves have not given up a goal in conference play.


----------



## CaliKlines

Bernie Sanders said:


> You're on, but Ill take a (small) bottle of Jack Black instead.
> Need to keep my girlish figure.


Alright Bern, Duke managed to win on a PK...not pretty, but worth the 3 points and the 6 pack.  I was only able to watch the highlights, but I thought it would end much worse for the Cavs, especially being in Durham.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

CaliKlines said:


> Alright Bern, Duke managed to win on a PK...not pretty, but worth the 3 points and the 6 pack.  I was only able to watch the highlights, but I thought it would end much worse for the Cavs, especially being in Durham.


You got it fair and square.
Are you in my area?
pm me and Ill take care of the wager.


----------



## MakeAPlay

It looks like a lot of the conference races are starting to take shape.  I like Pepperdine to win the WCC, Cal in the Pac 12, Duke in the ACC, Penn State in the Big Ten and Florida in the SEC.

Florida vs South Carolina is the soccer game that I will be watching today (of course along with an NFL game or two).  Web TV is awesome!  You can pretty much watch any televised or streamed soccer game around the world!


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Bernie Sanders said:


> Both teams failed to convert pk opportunities.
> St Marys played a tough game, but just couldnt get one in.
> Waves have not given up a goal in conference play.


Nice win for the waves. For the most part, weather was a non factor. There was some heavy wind in the trees around the stadium but becease the field is sunken and surrounded by a large hillside, stadium and an earthen berm on all sides but one, the field was well protected.

The PK save by Seabert was just another wicked save by her. The PK saved by the St. Mary's keeper was preceded by one of the oddest things I've ever seen a keeper do. She was basically running around her goal the way my dog does when I'm taking her for a ride. Wildly running back and forth post to post, running in a circle in and out of the goal, jumping up and down waving her arms wildly. I've seen the jumping and arm waving but not the mad dash from post to post and the circular in and out of the goal. She did this right up until the ref blew his whistle. It certainly made me start guessing which side of the goal I would kick it into. Nonetheless, she saved it and it was inconsequential as we were well in control.

Even though Pepp dominated the game, what was interesting is that the stats were pretty even in almost every category. St. Mary's had their chances but their shots were from much further out and well high or wide. They do have a freshman forward, Jaylen Crimm, who is as fast and athletic as you'll see. In fact, she was the one who got fouled in the box which led to the SM PK. I don't know about time of possession, but that felt fairly close as well, especially if St. Mary's gets credit for air time after they boot the ball upfield. Good night! I haven't seen that many boot balls since the ulittle days.

Regardless, the Pepp played with poise and were in control the entire match. Now the last four are for the WCC title. Should win against San Francisco & Pacific but tough matches against Santa Clara and LMU.


----------



## MakeAPlay

SpeedK1llz said:


> Nice win for the waves. For the most part, weather was a non factor. There was some heavy wind in the trees around the stadium but becease the field is sunken and surrounded by a large hillside, stadium and an earthen berm on all sides but one, the field was well protected.
> 
> The PK save by Seabert was just another wicked save by her. The PK saved by the St. Mary's keeper was preceded by one of the oddest things I've ever seen a keeper do. She was basically running around her goal the way my dog does when I'm taking her for a ride. Wildly running back and forth post to post, running in a circle in and out of the goal, jumping up and down waving her arms wildly. I've seen the jumping and arm waving but not the mad dash from post to post and the circular in and out of the goal. She did this right up until the ref blew his whistle. It certainly made me start guessing which side of the goal I would kick it into. Nonetheless, she saved it and it was inconsequential as we were well in control.
> 
> Even though Pepp dominated the game, what was interesting is that the stats were pretty even in almost every category. St. Mary's had their chances but their shots were from much further out and well high or wide. They do have a freshman forward, Jaylen Crimm, who is as fast and athletic as you'll see. In fact, she was the one who got fouled in the box which led to the SM PK. I don't know about time of possession, but that felt fairly close as well, especially if St. Mary's gets credit for air time after they boot the ball upfield. Good night! I haven't seen that many boot balls since the ulittle days.
> 
> Regardless, the Pepp played with poise and were in control the entire match. Now the last four are for the WCC title. Should win against San Francisco & Pacific but tough matches against Santa Clara and LMU.


Crimm was okay.  Pepperdine's wide backs need to do a better job of 1v1 defending.  Against a team that has more athleticism on defense she wouldn't have gotten much.  I thought that Pepperdine didn't put them away when they could have.  The first goal by the ex-Slammer player Stenberg was nice.  This is a good opportunity for Ward to fix some things because Santa Clara won't be as forgiving.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

MakeAPlay said:


> Crimm was okay.  Pepperdine's wide backs need to do a better job of 1v1 defending.  Against a team that has more athleticism on defense she wouldn't have gotten much.  I thought that Pepperdine didn't put them away when they could have.  The first goal by the ex-Slammer player Stenberg was nice.  This is a good opportunity for Ward to fix some things because Santa Clara won't be as forgiving.


Agreed on Crimm. I meant to add that although she is fast and athletic, she lacks technical ability. Although she did beat her outside defender and was legitimately fouled, she spent the rest of the game flopping every time she was touched.


----------



## MakeAPlay

SpeedK1llz said:


> I think MAP may be a bit too busy to believe in USC when Cal is doing the unbelievable in Westwood...


I still don't think 'SC will win it.  If Cal wins out or even if they tie Stanford they get a piece of the title.  If I was you I wouldn't waste too much time worrying about the Bruins.  The next time they play the Waves (at home this time) it's going to be a bloodbath.  The only two teams that are going to be in their zip code in terms of talent next year are Penn St and Stanford.  Teams are going to be defending for 70+ minutes hoping to tie.  The coaching staff has a team that buys into a possession philosophy and once they add their incoming ammo it's going to be a wrap.

Thanks for your concern but I can't stop cheesing like the Cheshire Cat.  Life is good.


----------



## MakeAPlay

SpeedK1llz said:


> Agreed on Crimm. I meant to add that although she is fast and athletic, she lacks technical ability. Although she did beat her outside defender and was legitimately fouled, she spent the rest of the game flopping every time she was touched.


Agreed.  I thought that the Waves were head and shoulders better.  They could be a legit sweet 16 team.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Swoosh said:


> Oh boy, here we go again.  I'm right because I'm not a Hodges, not because I don't reveal my identity. You're just as dumb and I may give you co-champion award for the dumbest people on the forum.


I know who you are.  Bear Down!  Why didn't you send your first one to your alma mater?  Too many flip throws for your liking?


----------



## SpeedK1llz

MakeAPlay said:


> I still don't think 'SC will win it.  If Cal wins out or even if they tie Stanford they get a piece of the title.  If I was you I wouldn't waste too much time worrying about the Bruins.  The next time they play the Waves (at home this time) it's going to be a bloodbath.  The only two teams that are going to be in their zip code in terms of talent next year are Penn St and Stanford.  Teams are going to be defending for 70+ minutes hoping to tie.  The coaching staff has a team that buys into a possession philosophy and once they add their incoming ammo it's going to be a wrap.
> 
> Thanks for your concern but I can't stop cheesing like the Cheshire Cat.  Life is good.


Ha ha! Better late than never on the response I suppose. It carried more relevance at the time I sent it as the Bruins were down 0-1 to Cal at the time.

I cannot see Cal winning the Pac-12 title. How can a team that got beat by St. Mary's be expected to come up big in big games? I know they tied UCLA and beat SC but Cal is a perennial runner up. Not to mention their epic tear of early exits from the NCAA tourney. UCLA hasn't looked as dominant of late and neither has Stanford or SC. Maybe Colorado continues to get thoroughly dominated in every statistical category and keeps on winning? My money is definitely NOT on Cal.

Yes, next year UCLA _should_ be a juggernaut. The USYWNT teams were also supposed to be juggernauts and we all know how those runs ended. Let's see what the chemistry looks like once all that talent is together and fighting one another for playing time. In fact, no disrespect, but how will your DD fair next year once all those studs arrive in Westwood? Hopefully, she will continue to see ample playing time.

Looking forward to the "bath".


----------



## Bernie Sanders

SpeedK1llz said:


> Nice win for the waves. For the most part, weather was a non factor. There was some heavy wind in the trees around the stadium but becease the field is sunken and surrounded by a large hillside, stadium and an earthen berm on all sides but one, the field was well protected.
> 
> The PK save by Seabert was just another wicked save by her. The PK saved by the St. Mary's keeper was preceded by one of the oddest things I've ever seen a keeper do. She was basically running around her goal the way my dog does when I'm taking her for a ride. Wildly running back and forth post to post, running in a circle in and out of the goal, jumping up and down waving her arms wildly. I've seen the jumping and arm waving but not the mad dash from post to post and the circular in and out of the goal. She did this right up until the ref blew his whistle. It certainly made me start guessing which side of the goal I would kick it into. Nonetheless, she saved it and it was inconsequential as we were well in control.
> 
> Even though Pepp dominated the game, what was interesting is that the stats were pretty even in almost every category. St. Mary's had their chances but their shots were from much further out and well high or wide. They do have a freshman forward, Jaylen Crimm, who is as fast and athletic as you'll see. In fact, she was the one who got fouled in the box which led to the SM PK. I don't know about time of possession, but that felt fairly close as well, especially if St. Mary's gets credit for air time after they boot the ball upfield. Good night! I haven't seen that many boot balls since the ulittle days.
> 
> Regardless, the Pepp played with poise and were in control the entire match. Now the last four are for the WCC title. Should win against San Francisco & Pacific but tough matches against Santa Clara and LMU.


The pk thing was interesting, and it did work.
I know the kid who took the pk, and it was clear to me, she was thinking, "wth"?
It was her first college try, and the tactic clearly discombobulated her.
Nice psych-ops tactic.
Its one of those things that may work once, but I dont think it will be the keepers go to play.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Bernie Sanders said:


> The pk thing was interesting, and it did work.
> I know the kid who took the pk, and it was clear to me, she was thinking, "wth"?
> It was her first college try, and the tactic clearly discombobulated her.
> Nice psych-ops tactic.
> Its one of those things that may work once, but I dont think it will be the keepers go to play.


I felt for your DD Bern. It was an odd display and like I said, even I was second guessing what I would do right up to the kick. Regardless, she played a solid game and contributed to the win.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

SpeedK1llz said:


> Ha ha! Better late than never on the response I suppose. It carried more relevance at the time I sent it as the Bruins were down 0-1 to Cal at the time.
> 
> I cannot see Cal winning the Pac-12 title. How can a team that got beat by St. Mary's be expected to come up big in big games? I know they tied UCLA and beat SC but Cal is a perennial runner up. Not to mention their epic tear of early exits from the NCAA tourney. UCLA hasn't looked as dominant of late and neither has Stanford or SC. Maybe Colorado continues to get thoroughly dominated in every statistical category and keeps on winning? My money is definitely NOT on Cal.
> 
> Yes, next year UCLA _should_ be a juggernaut. The USYWNT teams were also supposed to be juggernauts and we all know how those runs ended. Let's see what the chemistry looks like once all that talent is together and fighting one another for playing time. In fact, no disrespect, but how will your DD fair next year once all those studs arrive in Westwood? Hopefully, she will continue to see ample playing time.
> 
> Looking forward to the "bath".


UCLA almost always has the most talent on paper.
Juggernuat status is not always what follows.
There will be a new chemistry.
May be some hurt feelings and vinegar in with all that top shelf whiskey.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> Agreed.  I thought that the Waves were head and shoulders better.  They could be a legit sweet 16 team.


Not sure yet, although the petite Stenberg is legit.


----------



## NoGoal

UCLA starting roster for next season.

The defense and GK will remain the same.

Forwards: Ashley-outside forward, Sunny the target forward and Mallory-roaming as a forward and attacking mid.

Mids: Marley holding, Annika and Jessie are attacking mids.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

NoGoal said:


> UCLA starting roster for next season.
> 
> The defense and GK will remain the same.
> 
> Forwards: Ashley-outside forward, Sunny the target forward and Mallory-roaming as a forward and attacking mid.
> 
> Mids: Marley holding, Annika and Jessie are attacking mids.


So you are basically saying MAPs daughter won't start?


----------



## Bernie Sanders

SpeedK1llz said:


> So you are basically saying MAPs daughter won't start?


I dont know if MAP's daughter plays for UCLA.
There seems to be a connection with Duke as well, but if MAP wishes to remain anonymous, which she or he obviously does, why play that game?
I know there's bad blood, as MAP has played that silly game before, and continues to, but I think it takes away from the thread.
How about anyone who wants to play identify the poster, first identify themselves with a picture and a short bio?


----------



## NoGoal

SpeedK1llz said:


> So you are basically saying MAPs daughter won't start?


Not sure MAP's DD even plays at UCLA! One thing I do know, posters who regularly post....their kids are really good.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

NoGoal said:


> Not sure MAP's DD even plays at UCLA!


Everyone knows who you are and I am.


----------



## MakeAPlay

SpeedK1llz said:


> Ha ha! Better late than never on the response I suppose. It carried more relevance at the time I sent it as the Bruins were down 0-1 to Cal at the time.
> 
> I cannot see Cal winning the Pac-12 title. How can a team that got beat by St. Mary's be expected to come up big in big games? I know they tied UCLA and beat SC but Cal is a perennial runner up. Not to mention their epic tear of early exits from the NCAA tourney. UCLA hasn't looked as dominant of late and neither has Stanford or SC. Maybe Colorado continues to get thoroughly dominated in every statistical category and keeps on winning? My money is definitely NOT on Cal.
> 
> Yes, next year UCLA _should_ be a juggernaut. The USYWNT teams were also supposed to be juggernauts and we all know how those runs ended. Let's see what the chemistry looks like once all that talent is together and fighting one another for playing time. In fact, no disrespect, but how will your DD fair next year once all those studs arrive in Westwood? Hopefully, she will continue to see ample playing time.
> 
> Looking forward to the "bath".



Regardless of where my player plays I'm not too concerned with her playing time as she is absolutely indispensable on the soccer field and she is in school for an education first and foremost and is doing great at that.  If you are truly concerned about her though there aren't more than 3 players in the entire country that are better than her at her position right now and next year there won't be any.

Thanks for the well wishes.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> Regardless of where my player plays I'm not too concerned with her playing time as she is absolutely indispensable on the soccer field and she is in school for an education first and foremost and is doing great at that.  If you are truly concerned about her though there aren't more than 3 players in the entire country that are better than her at her position right now and next year there won't be any.
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes.


No shortage of confidence from Mom/Dad either!


----------



## MakeAPlay

SpeedK1llz said:


> Ha ha! Better late than never on the response I suppose. It carried more relevance at the time I sent it as the Bruins were down 0-1 to Cal at the time.
> 
> I cannot see Cal winning the Pac-12 title. How can a team that got beat by St. Mary's be expected to come up big in big games? I know they tied UCLA and beat SC but Cal is a perennial runner up. Not to mention their epic tear of early exits from the NCAA tourney. UCLA hasn't looked as dominant of late and neither has Stanford or SC. Maybe Colorado continues to get thoroughly dominated in every statistical category and keeps on winning? My money is definitely NOT on Cal.
> 
> Yes, next year UCLA _should_ be a juggernaut. The USYWNT teams were also supposed to be juggernauts and we all know how those runs ended. Let's see what the chemistry looks like once all that talent is together and fighting one another for playing time. In fact, no disrespect, but how will your DD fair next year once all those studs arrive in Westwood? Hopefully, she will continue to see ample playing time.
> 
> Looking forward to the "bath".



Cal has the best 3 forward combo in the country and although everyone talks about how great Stanford's defense is they are vulnerable at right back were Onomonu plays for Cal.  Add Ship in who is a defensive nightmare at the 9 with her technique and Kim on the right who is the fastest player in the Pac 12.  In the midfield they have Fletcher who is very solid and a quick counter attacking mentality and they are problematic.  If they win out and draw or beat Stanford the math says they win.  Even if they lose to Stanford they get a piece depending upon the LA outcome.    I'm not going out on a limb here.  They have the most paths to victory.  Basically Cal just has to beat the mountain schools and the Arizona schools and they get a piece of the title


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> No shortage of confidence from Mom/Dad either!


She's pretty good and a better human being.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> She's pretty good and a better human being.


Ill take your word for it. No need to point her out.
I dont need to know who you are.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> Cal has the best 3 forward combo in the country and although everyone talks about how great Stanford's defense is they are vulnerable at right back were Onomonu plays for Cal.  Add Ship in who is a defensive nightmare at the 9 with her technique and Kim on the right who is the fastest player in the Pac 12.  In the midfield they have Fletcher who is very solid and a quick counter attacking mentality and they are problematic.  If they win out and draw or beat Stanford the math says they win.  Even if they lose to Stanford they get a piece depending upon the LA outcome.    I'm not going out on a limb here.  They have the most paths to victory.  Basically Cal just has to beat the mountain schools and the Arizona schools and they get a piece of the title


Cal is the quiet assassin in the Pac-12 right now. I agree their three in front are as good as any, with BYU's.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Bernie Sanders said:


> I dont know if MAP's daughter plays for UCLA.
> There seems to be a connection with Duke as well, but if MAP wishes to remain anonymous, which she or he obviously does, why play that game?
> I know there's bad blood, as MAP has played that silly game before, and continues to, but I think it takes away from the thread.
> How about anyone who wants to play identify the poster, first identify themselves with a picture and a short bio?


Great idea except some people on here like to take things a bit too far for my comfort level. As far as anyone knows, my kids are mathletes and I stumbled across this site by accident while searching for "_SoCal Isosceles Forum_".

I have nothing against MAP. She/he knows her/his stuff, has strong takes and runs some epic smack. She/he does speak highly of her/his DD and her skills so I am genuinely interested who she plays for. If she/he wishes to remain anonymous I respect that but it is a bit ironic that she has identified others (including their daughters) by name and completely eviscertate them from a position of relative anonymity.

I genuinely wish all parents & their DD's well regardless of  where they play or at what level.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

SpeedK1llz said:


> Great idea except some people on here like to take things a bit too far for my comfort level. As far as anyone knows, my kids are mathletes and I stumbled across this site by accident while searching for "_SoCal Isosceles Forum_".
> 
> I have nothing against MAP. She/he knows her/his stuff, has strong takes and runs some epic smack. She/he does speak highly of her/his DD and her skills so I am genuinely interested who she plays for. If she/he wishes to remain anonymous I respect that but it is a bit ironic that she has identified others (including their daughters) by name and completely eviscertate them from a position of relative anonymity.
> 
> I genuinely wish all parents & their DD's well raegradless of  where they play or at what level.


Agreed.
My take is that someone has to be the bigger man.
If MAP wants to continue to play that game, there will be an inevitable backlash .
I personally could give a crap that people know who I am. I think its really low to disparage or show people's kids in a bad light, or use them by name as tools to attack their parents.
It seems like we are coming to a point, at least at the college level thread, where we can get past that and talk positively about the few years we have left to enjoy and watch our kids play.
I think MAP and NoGoal are on board, so lets not get off track.
If this thing works out, Ill next be heading to the middle east to broker a peace agreement.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Nothing wrong with smack talking, as long as we can take it back, and understand where it ends.
The old kitchen, and the new "off topic" forum has always been contentious, even downright, nasty, but there has always been discretion where family is involved.


----------



## NoGoal

As for smack talking, posters need to know....if you engage in it.  Don't count on your cloke of invisibility, because there are many posters who figure you are are.

Example: Speed I haven't paid any attention to your posts, but it seems like your DD is in the recruitng phase and you have been following Pepperdine and Pac12 games.


----------



## Lion Eyes

NoGoal said:


> As for smack talking, posters need to know....if you engage in it.  Don't count on your cloke of invisibility, because there are many posters who figure you are are.
> 
> Example: Speed I haven't paid any attention to your posts, but it seems like your DD is in the recruitng phase and you have been following Pepperdine and Pac12 games.


It's always been like that.
But, there was an understanding that talking smack about players and identifying them was off limits.
Now their are some that seemingly find joy in stalking players & their parents.....


----------



## Lion Eyes

Cal?
The same St. Mary's beat 2-0 earlier this year?
That Cal?
The same St. Mary's that lost to Pepperdine 2-0?
Interesting.


----------



## NoGoal

Lion Eyes said:


> It's always been like that.
> But, there was an understanding that talking smack about players and identifying them was off limits.
> Now their are some that seemingly find joy in stalking players & their parents.....


The unwritten rule has been don't name underage kids in a negative light.  If under age it has to be in a postitive light like, ODP, YNT, etc!


----------



## NoGoal

Lion Eyes said:


> Cal?
> The same St. Mary's beat 2-0 earlier this year?
> That Cal?
> The same St. Mary's that lost to Pepperdine 2-0?
> Interesting.


It's not how a team starts, but how a team finishes!


----------



## NoGoal

Lion Eyes said:


> Cal?
> The same St. Mary's beat 2-0 earlier this year?
> That Cal?
> The same St. Mary's that lost to Pepperdine 2-0?
> Interesting.


This is poor deductive reasoning and is a proven fallacy.

A beats B, C beats A doesn't = C beats B.  Example: UHC Rousey beats Tate, Holms beats Rousey, but Tate beats Holms.


----------



## Lion Eyes

NoGoal said:


> .
> 
> A beats B, C beats A doesn't meand C beats B.


You said that, not me.


----------



## NoGoal

Lion Eyes said:


> You said that, not me.


It was inferred in your post though and why you posted it.  You just didn't post directly, how can CAL win the Pac12 when they lost to St Mary's and Pepperdine beat St Mary's.

Similiar to Trump inferring that 2nd amendment people need to do somehing to HRC to keep their guns or something in that manner.


----------



## Lion Eyes

NoGoal said:


> It was inferred in your post though and why you posted it.  You just didn't post directly, how can CAL win the Pac12 when they lost to St Mary's and Pepperdine beat St Mary's.
> 
> Similiar to Trump inferring that 2nd amendment people need to do somehing to HRC to keep their guns or something in that manner.



Granted, I have been known to post things to encourage thought and discussion.
Funny what some folks think...whatever you're thinking is not anything I was thinking or inferring.
Interesting......
Wondering... what's with you and the dumb icon?


----------



## NoGoal

Lion Eyes said:


> Granted, I have been known to post things to encourage thought and discussion.
> Funny what some folks think...whatever you're thinking is not anything I was thinking or inferring.
> Interesting......
> Wondering... what's with you and the dumb icon?


If you haven't figured it out yet, maybe you suffer from PCS.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> Nothing wrong with smack talking, as long as we can take it back, and understand where it ends.
> The old kitchen, and the new "off topic" forum has always been contentious, even downright, nasty, but there has always been discretion where family is involved.


I'm not talking smack.  I think Pepperdine is good.  I think Bernie's daughter is good.  The only person that I get personal with is he with the multiple personalities.  I like it when SoCal kids do well regardless of what team they play for or club that they came from.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> I'm not talking smack.  I think Pepperdine is good.  I think Bernie's daughter is good.  The only person that I get personal with is he with the multiple personalities.  I like it when SoCal kids do well regardless of what team they play for or club that they came from.


My kid is better than good.
Pepperdine is going to make waves.
She can play any position on the field, except goalie.
She seems to be settling in at holding, which I think suits her.
I get it.
Like I said, smack talk is good, as long as we're all adults who can take it as well as we give it.

Two puns and a brag for extra credit.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Lion Eyes said:


> It's always been like that.
> But, there was an understanding that talking smack about players and identifying them was off limits.
> Now their are some that seemingly find joy in stalking players & their parents.....


I dont think they find joy in it anymore.


----------



## espola

MakeAPlay said:


> I'm not talking smack.  I think Pepperdine is good.  I think Bernie's daughter is good.  The only person that I get personal with is he with the multiple personalities.  I like it when SoCal kids do well regardless of what team they play for or club that they came from.


How many personalities do you think aff-bear-bernie has?


----------



## Bernie Sanders

espola said:


> How many personalities do you think aff-bear-bernie has?


Why not ask me?
Ill tell you.

First I was aff-leet.
then, when dom had his opinioun forum, I was B eartrap.
When this one started I had some fun and did Bern 'n espoola.
Thats it folks.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

espola said:


> How many personalities do you think aff-bear-bernie has?


If you think Im trying to hide using multiple screen names you're barking up the wrong tree, Magoo.
Id still be the same aff-leet had the forum stayed as it was.
I never tried to hide who I was.
I even switched avatars between Bern and espoola to show you people I was mocking the whole duel poster thing.
cant believe you didnt catch it.


----------



## espola

Bernie Sanders said:


> Why not ask me?
> Ill tell you.
> 
> First I was aff-leet.
> then, when dom had his opinioun forum, I was B eartrap.
> When this one started I had some fun and did Bern 'n espoola.
> Thats it folks.


You admit having at least 4 personalities.  I have always been espola, with an open profile page, in at least 5 different websites.

Just seems like the honest thing to do.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

espola said:


> You admit having at least 4 personalities.  I have always been espola, with an open profile page, in at least 5 different websites.
> 
> Just seems like the honest thing to do.


Kiss my ass, snowflake.
Its all out there.
I aint hiding shit.

If you want to be Honest Abe, try some humble pie.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

espola said:


> You admit having at least 4 personalities.  I have always been espola, with an open profile page, in at least 5 different websites.
> 
> Just seems like the honest thing to do.


Five websites?
Do you do anything else?
Dont answer that.
What are you doing in the womens college soccer thread anyway?
You have a grand daughter in the mix?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> My kid is better than good.
> Pepperdine is going to make waves.
> She can play any position on the field, except goalie.
> She seems to be settling in at holding, which I think suits her.
> I get it.
> Like I said, smack talk is good, as long as we're all adults who can take it as well as we give it.
> 
> Two puns and a brag for extra credit.


I agree she is better than good.  Versatility is great.


----------



## espola

Bernie Sanders said:


> Kiss my ass, snowflake.
> Its all out there.
> I aint hiding shit.
> 
> If you want to be Honest Abe, try some humble pie.


It seems like you don't like having your own crap rammed back at you.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> I agree she is better than good.  Versatility is great.


What about my two puns seemlessly worked into a cogent post?
Forget about the kids, that was pretty good.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

espola said:


> It seems like you don't like having your own crap rammed back at you.


Ram away, sherlock.


----------



## Lion Eyes

NoGoal said:


> If you haven't figured it out yet, maybe you suffer from PCS.


PCS?
Is that like PCSI?
Personally Can't Stand Idiots and their childish response to every post they disagree with as dumb.
Grow up, climb down off the pedestal you've placed yourself on & stop trying to pick fights.


----------



## Lion Eyes

Make a Play and No Goal seem to be cut from the same cloth.....


----------



## SpeedK1llz

NoGoal said:


> Example: Speed I haven't paid any attention to your posts, but it seems like your DD is in the recruitng phase and you have been following Pepperdine and Pac12 games.


Yes, my mathlete is committed to a lovely little school on the west coast and is at Sylvan right now working on maxing out her SAT scores.


----------



## NoGoal

Lion Eyes said:


> PCS?
> Is that like PCSI?
> Personally Can't Stand Idiots and their childish response to every post they disagree with as dumb.
> Grow up, climb down off the pedestal you've placed yourself on & stop trying to pick fights.


I wasn't picking a fight.  I can't reply to your post by saying it's very poor deductive reasoning?

Hey if MessiFTW can press the dumb button on every post I leave.  Why not do it as well.  I welcome you to dummy up every post of mine as well and I thought I the sensitive one, lol!


----------



## NoGoal

Lion Eyes said:


> Make a Play and No Goal seem to be cut from the same cloth.....


Leave figuring out posters identities to the professional.  BTW, nice effort but you FAIL!   We are not the same person.


----------



## NoGoal

SpeedK1llz said:


> Yes, my mathlete is committed to a lovely little school on the west coast and is at Sylvan right now working on maxing out her SAT scores.


Careful, I've been informed you also post on Big Soccer with the same alias.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

NoGoal said:


> Careful, I've been informed you also post on Big Soccer with the same alias.


Ha ha! I've got nothing to hide NG. I usually cut and paste what I say here over there and vice versa.


----------



## NoGoal

NoGoal said:


> Careful, I've been informed you also post on Big Soccer with the same alias.


Lioneyes,  read, take notes....this is how you profile an anonymous poster.  No offense Speed, but you will be my example.

Since I was informed that Speed posts on BigSoccer and this individuals favorite team is San Jose Earthquake.  Meaning it's safe to post you are from NorCal.  Then add the post your DD is committed to a small school on the West Coast.  We can eliminate Pac12 schools.  You take a liking to Pepperdine, based on BigSoccer posts. I profile that you are a NorCal parent that has a 2017/2018 DD committed to Pepperdine.  If I was forced to take a guess right now....I would say you are a De Anza parent


----------



## SpeedK1llz

NoGoal said:


> Lioneyes,  read, take notes....this is how you profile an anonymous poster.  No offense Speed, but you will be my example.
> 
> Since I was informed that Speed posts on BigSoccer and this individuals favorite team is San Jose Earthquake.  Meaning it's safe to post you are from NorCal.  Then add the post your DD is committed to a small school on the West Coast.  We can eliminate Pac12 schools.  You take a liking to Pepperdine, based on BigSoccer posts. I profile that you have a 2017/2018  DD committed to Pepperdine.


Well done NG. You are truly the best message board sniffer outer.


----------



## NoGoal

SpeedK1llz said:


> Ha ha! I've got nothing to hide NG. I usually cut and paste what I say here over there and vice versa.


I'm not picking a fight, just using you as an example. Cheers!


----------



## SpeedK1llz

NoGoal said:


> Lioneyes,  read, take notes....this is how you profile an anonymous poster.  No offense Speed, but you will be my example.
> 
> Since I was informed that Speed posts on BigSoccer and this individuals favorite team is San Jose Earthquake.  Meaning it's safe to post you are from NorCal.  Then add the post your DD is committed to a small school on the West Coast.  We can eliminate Pac12 schools.  You take a liking to Pepperdine, based on BigSoccer posts. I profile that you are a NorCal parent that has a 2017/2018 DD committed to Pepperdine.  If I was forced to take a guess right now....I would say you are a De Anza parent


BTW... I actually don't like the San Jose Earthquakes...


----------



## SpeedK1llz

NoGoal said:


> I'm not picking a fight, just using you as an example. Cheers!


No worries NG.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> She's pretty good and a better human being.


So, nothing like you then.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

NoGoal said:


> Lioneyes,  read, take notes....this is how you profile an anonymous poster.  No offense Speed, but you will be my example.
> 
> Since I was informed that Speed posts on BigSoccer and this individuals favorite team is San Jose Earthquake.  Meaning it's safe to post you are from NorCal.  Then add the post your DD is committed to a small school on the West Coast.  We can eliminate Pac12 schools.  You take a liking to Pepperdine, based on BigSoccer posts. I profile that you are a NorCal parent that has a 2017/2018 DD committed to Pepperdine.  If I was forced to take a guess right now....I would say you are a De Anza parent


Heck, I figured that out without ever seeing the big soccer forum.


----------



## NoGoal

If your DD is one of the DeAnza girls.  Both girls will do well at Pepperdine next year.  They are both studs!


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, nothing like you then.


That was a good shot.
Right in the nuts.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Bernie Sanders said:


> That was a good shot.
> Right in the nuts.


What nuts?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Bernie, you are cool.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Lion Eyes said:


> Make a Play and No Goal seem to be cut from the same cloth.....


Shat from the same hole more like.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Sheriff Joe said:


> Bernie, you are cool.


Not cool, just stupid enough to hang in there.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Sheriff Joe said:


> Shat from the same hole more like.


That sounds familiar.
Are you a plumber too?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Bernie Sanders said:


> That sounds familiar.
> Are you a plumber too?


Joe the plumber.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Sheriff Joe said:


> Joe the plumber.


I think Ive heard of you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Bernie Sanders said:


> I think Ive heard of you.


Pretty soon they will be thinking you and I are the same person.


----------



## gkrent

SpeedK1llz said:


> Yes, my mathlete is committed to a lovely little school on the west coast and is at Sylvan right now working on maxing out her SAT scores.


If she's a mathlete then why Pepp?


----------



## SpeedK1llz

gkrent said:


> If she's a mathlete then why Pepp?


It was my unsuccessful attempt at humor...


----------



## Bernie Sanders

SpeedK1llz said:


> It was my unsuccessful attempt at humor...


Its the dry humor that is so hard to pull off online.
Ill be ready for it next time.


----------



## Lion Eyes

NoGoal said:


> Lioneyes,  read, take notes....this is how you profile an anonymous poster.  No offense Speed, but you will be my example.
> 
> Since I was informed that Speed posts on BigSoccer and this individuals favorite team is San Jose Earthquake.  Meaning it's safe to post you are from NorCal.  Then add the post your DD is committed to a small school on the West Coast.  We can eliminate Pac12 schools.  You take a liking to Pepperdine, based on BigSoccer posts. I profile that you are a NorCal parent that has a 2017/2018 DD committed to Pepperdine.  If I was forced to take a guess right now....I would say you are a De Anza parent


That's how you stalk people, creep around the internet and then thump your chest as if you discovered penicillin...BFD.

Geezzzusss


----------



## Lion Eyes

NoGoal said:


> Leave figuring out posters identities to the professional.  BTW, nice effort but you FAIL!   We are not the same person.


I didn't say you were the same person pinhead.
I said you were cut from the same cloth... both of you are obnoxious with the dumb icon, suffering from little man complex and visions of your own grandeur.


----------



## NoGoal

Lion Eyes said:


> That's how you stalk people, creep around the internet and then thump your chest as if you discovered penicillin...BFD.
> 
> Geezzzusss


pppfffttt, muahahahaha!


----------



## NoGoal

Lion Eyes said:


> I didn't say you were the same person pinhead.
> I said you were cut from the same cloth... both of you are obnoxious with the dumb icon, suffering from little man complex and visions of your own grandeur.


I know what you are, but what am I?  I suggest you try reading a lot of your own posts in the off topic thread, lol.  Better ask your doctor about PCS!


----------



## MakeAPlay

Lion Eyes said:


> Make a Play and No Goal seem to be cut from the same cloth.....


Sounds like you are the one trying to pick fights.  Please leave me out of it.  If you want to pick a fight with me PM me please.  I would much rather discuss soccer.  If I want to fight I know where to go.  This is my last civil attempt at requesting you and yours that want to start crap to leave me out of it.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, nothing like you then.


Shut up tool bot.  You are a waste of my breath.  You and I will never be in the same orbit so leave it alone before I block your dumb ass.


----------



## NoGoal

Lion Eyes said:


> I didn't say you were the same person pinhead.
> I said you were cut from the same cloth... both of you are obnoxious with the dumb icon, suffering from little man complex and visions of your own grandeur.


You will get use to seeing the dumb icon.  It's like buying a new car and getting your first scratch....it bothers you, but after a few more scratches.  You will no longer GAF.  It's the same as the dumb button.

If still bothers you after a few months though, then see your physician and ask for a prescription drug.  Make sure you ask for generic, so you know it's on your formulary list and the copay will cost you less.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> Shut up tool bot.  You are a waste of my breath.  You and I will never be in the same orbit so leave it alone before I block your dumb ass.


You are an angry little ELF.
Tough he/she.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Can we get back to talking soccer please?

I am looking forward to this weekends games. Colorado travels to both Stanford & Cal. Given the close score between Oregon State and Stanford, I am wondering if by some miracle, the Buffs eek out a tie. Colorado beat OSU 3-0. I know this defies logic but maybe the Buffs just have that magic mojo this year. I may go to the match on Sunday at Cal just to see these Buffs with my own eyes.

SC & UCLA swap dates with Washington & Washington State. Should be 2 wins each for both USC & UCLA but again, neither team has looked dominant of late.

I will definitely be tuned in to watch Pepp vs. Santa Clara & USF. USF should be an easy win. Santa Clara will be tough but I think Pepp battles and takes the 1-0 win. The team is on a roll and the ladies are having fun, playing loose and getting good contribution from a lot of different players.


----------



## KidGretzky25

I see Colorado going 0-4 on the California trip. Possibly gets one win at UCLA. USC is an exciting team to watch. I still think SC and Stanford are the two best teams in the Pac 12. Big 12 is weak this year, so not a believer in WVU. But they do have some quality wins against Clemson and Duke


----------



## MakeAPlay

SpeedK1llz said:


> Can we get back to talking soccer please?
> 
> I am looking forward to this weekends games. Colorado travels to both Stanford & Cal. Given the close score between Oregon State and Stanford, I am wondering if by some miracle, the Buffs eek out a tie. Colorado beat OSU 3-0. I know this defies logic but maybe the Buffs just have that magic mojo this year. I may go to the match on Sunday at Cal just to see these Buffs with my own eyes.
> 
> SC & UCLA swap dates with Washington & Washington State. Should be 2 wins each for both USC & UCLA but again, neither team has looked dominant of late.
> 
> I will definitely be tuned in to watch Pepp vs. Santa Clara & USF. USF should be an easy win. Santa Clara will be tough but I think Pepp battles and takes the 1-0 win. The team is on a roll and the ladies are having fun, playing loose and getting good contribution from a lot of different players.



Colorado is not that good.  I have watched them play multiple times and I am still mystified at their undefeated league record.  Their keeper bails them out a lot but quite honestly their luck has run out.  The top conference teams play a lot of players when playing against the teams that aren't serious contenders which sometimes makes the score closer than it would seem.  No need to have your players play heavy minutes against an overmatched opponent.


----------



## MakeAPlay

KidGretzky25 said:


> I see Colorado going 0-4 on the California trip. Possibly gets one win at UCLA. USC is an exciting team to watch. I still think SC and Stanford are the two best teams in the Pac 12. Big 12 is weak this year, so not a believer in WVU. But they do have some quality wins against Clemson and Duke


Colorado has a better chance of getting a win against Stanford than any of the other teams due to the nature of their offense.  Realistically though it will be an accomplishment for them to keep any of the games within 1 goal.  I will put down a 6 pack of Stone Enjoy by 10-31-16 or a bottle of some high end Paso Robles Shiraz that Colorado goes 0-4 and doesn't score in any of the games to any taker.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are an angry little ELF.
> Tough he/she.


And you are somebody's girlfriend just waiting to happen.  Internet tough guy.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Wow click the ignore button and all of Sheriff Little Joe's posts disappear.  Now I have a much better thread.  Let's talk soccer.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> Colorado has a better chance of getting a win against Stanford than any of the other teams due to the nature of their offense.  Realistically though it will be an accomplishment for them to keep any of the games within 1 goal.  I will put down a 6 pack of Stone Enjoy by 10-31-16 or a bottle of some high end Paso Robles Shiraz that Colorado goes 0-4 and doesn't score in any of the games to any taker.


Ill take that bet. The one that says they wont score a goal.
I think they may lose all four, but they'll probably sneak a goal in at some point.
Paso Robles zinfandels are very good. Ive had some decent Syrahs from there. What do you have in mind?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> And you are somebody's girlfriend just waiting to happen.  Internet tough guy.


Can you please explain? I am not up to your level, remember?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> Wow click the ignore button and all of Sheriff Little Joe's posts disappear.  Now I have a much better thread.  Let's talk soccer.


Just remember you started and restarted this, now run away little girl.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> Ill take that bet. The one that says they wont score a goal.
> I think they may lose all four, but they'll probably sneak a goal in at some point.
> Paso Robles zinfandels are very good. Ive had some decent Syrahs from there. What do you have in mind?


I'll snap a picture of your choices and let you pick.  I like your taste sir although the Stone enjoy by 10-31-16 is a Tangerine double IPA with an abv of 9.1% that tastes dreamy.  I can't remember the names of the cases I picked up a few weeks ago when I was up there but they are really good and you will like them.


----------



## NoGoal

MakeAPlay said:


> Colorado has a better chance of getting a win against Stanford than any of the other teams due to the nature of their offense.  Realistically though it will be an accomplishment for them to keep any of the games within 1 goal.  I will put down a 6 pack of Stone Enjoy by 10-31-16 or a bottle of some high end Paso Robles Shiraz that Colorado goes 0-4 and doesn't score in any of the games to any taker.


I wouldn't take that bet.  Colorado should be happy if they can tie a game in the next 4 upcoming games.


----------



## gkrent

Are you guys saying that the Buffs are kings of the losers in the pac-12?


----------



## NoGoal

gkrent said:


> Are you guys saying that the Buffs are kings of the losers in the pac-12?


Nope, more like they won't win any of their next 4 games vs Cal, Stanford, USC and UCLA.  After visiting NorCal this week, they won't remain atop the Pac12 conference.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

NoGoal said:


> I wouldn't take that bet.  Colorado should be happy if they can tie a game in the next 4 upcoming games.


All I need is one goal.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> I'll snap a picture of your choices and let you pick.  I like your taste sir although the Stone enjoy by 10-31-16 is a Tangerine double IPA with an abv of 9.1% that tastes dreamy.  I can't remember the names of the cases I picked up a few weeks ago when I was up there but they are really good and you will like them.


Deal.
I have wine.
send me the pics, and Ill have something to match it.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

MakeAPlay said:


> I'll snap a picture of your choices and let you pick.  I like your taste sir although the Stone enjoy by 10-31-16 is a Tangerine double IPA with an abv of 9.1% that tastes dreamy.  I can't remember the names of the cases I picked up a few weeks ago when I was up there but they are really good and you will like them.


Just picked up the Enjoy by 10/31/16 but haven't cracked it yet. Too bad they had to lay off a bunch of employees so they could pay for their brewery in Germany and their stupid hotel. Like these message boards need to stay focused on soccer, Stone needs to get back to focusing on beer here in Cali...


----------



## NoGoalItAll

NoGoal said:


> When a posters attacks a poster (IWML) who I know personally.  I will research to reveal who the moron is!
> 
> As for you, you're like reading the headlines of a newspaper,  because you are the father of K.W. who plays for Carlsbad Elite U17 team and committed to Colorado for the class of 2018.  I hope your DD asked why Colorado had 7-8 players transfer off their team this off season, including a few who were starters. Rumor has it there is a lack of team chemistry. Idiot!


Just a reminder. . .  Another parent told NG to cool it after observing his usual shenanigans.  This resulted in NG, of course, making fun of the kid's college choice.  But CU certainly ain't looking too bad now.


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> Are you guys saying that the Buffs are kings of the losers in the pac-12?


Not at all.  Just that they have effectively taken advantage of the first half of their conference schedule and now they are going into the more significant portion of their conference games.


----------



## MakeAPlay

NoGoalItAll said:


> Just a reminder. . .  Another parent told NG to cool it after observing his usual shenanigans.  This resulted in NG, of course, making fun of the kid's college choice.  But CU certainly ain't looking too bad now.


Let's rehash this in 2 weeks.  Oh and another alias blocked.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

SpeedK1llz said:


> Just picked up the Enjoy by 10/31/16 but haven't cracked it yet. Too bad they had to lay off a bunch of employees so they could pay for their brewery in Germany and their stupid hotel. Like these message boards need to stay focused on soccer, Stone needs to get back to focusing on beer here in Cali...


My new favorite brewer is Legacy.
They have a little bar in their brewery, and its right down the hill from my house.
Their Sedition pale ale is as good as any, and their guava beer is an award winner.
They have an orange blossom IPA that I have them pour about an ounce on top of my pale ale, and its the best on a hot day after work to warsh the dust down.
Very patriotic atmosphere at the place.


----------



## MakeAPlay

SpeedK1llz said:


> Just picked up the Enjoy by 10/31/16 but haven't cracked it yet. Too bad they had to lay off a bunch of employees so they could pay for their brewery in Germany and their stupid hotel. Like these message boards need to stay focused on soccer, Stone needs to get back to focusing on beer here in Cali...


I agree on both counts.  Let's talk soccer!  Oh and you are going to love it.  If you have anything spicy with it you are going to love how it cleanses your palate.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> My new favorite brewer is Legacy.
> They have a little bar in their brewery, and its right down the hill from my house.
> Their Sedition pale ale is as good as any, and their guava beer is an award winner.
> They have an orange blossom IPA that I have them pour about an ounce on top of my pale ale, and its the best on a hot day after work to warsh the dust down.
> Very patriotic atmosphere at the place.


I've been there.  They also have a tasting room in Mira Mar.  They brew some good stuff.  There are sooooo many good choices in San Diego that it's like picking a US YNT, a lot of personal style preferences goes into the choosing.  Me I'm an IPA and DIPA type of girl but a good amber/red/porter/stout will peak my interest too.


----------



## NoGoalItAll

MakeAPlay said:


> Let's rehash this in 2 weeks.  Oh and another alias blocked.


No need to rehash.  CU will still have more wins than UW in two weeks.  I guess there must be major chemistry issues in Seattle.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> I've been there.  They also have a tasting room in Mira Mar.  They brew some good stuff.  There are sooooo many good choices in San Diego that it's like picking a US YNT, a lot of personal style preferences goes into the choosing.  Me I'm an IPA and DIPA type of girl but a good amber/red/porter/stout will peak my interest too.


I had some beers with an old jarhead there a couple weeks ago, and insisted I buy his beer as a small token of appreciation for his service, and he finally let me.
When I got the tab, they didnt charge me for any of his beer.


----------



## NoGoal

NoGoalItAll said:


> Just a reminder. . .  Another parent told NG to cool it after observing his usual shenanigans.  This resulted in NG, of course, making fun of the kid's college choice.  But CU certainly ain't looking too bad now.


Obviously you haven't been following.   2 of 3 UDub starters have gone down with ACL tears.  Another starter is redshirting this year, because she will be playing on the U20 US YNT/WWC.  The team graduated their 2 starting centerbacks and starting GK from last year.

It's okay...UDub has a U18 YNT Pool player, 5 ODP Region IV team players and a athletic Slammers forward coming in June.  2018 class has 3 YNT players committed.  Future is bright!


----------



## NoGoal

NoGoalItAll said:


> No need to rehash.  CU will still have more wins than UW in two weeks.  I guess there must be major chemistry issues in Seattle.


Nope, UDub didn't have 7-8 players transfer out like the Buffs did this offseason.


----------



## NoGoal

NoGoalItAll said:


> Just a reminder. . .  Another parent told NG to cool it after observing his usual shenanigans.  This resulted in NG, of course, making fun of the kid's college choice.  But CU certainly ain't looking too bad now.


You're obviously a score board watcher.  Maybe you should read what the Buffs fans are posting after beating UDub 2-1 last week.
http://forums.bigsoccer.com/threads/2016-colorado-buffaloes.2027074/page-22


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> I had some beers with an old jarhead there a couple weeks ago, and insisted I buy his beer as a small token of appreciation for his service, and he finally let me.
> When I got the tab, they didnt charge me for any of his beer.


Gotta love the Marines.  My dad was one, my brother is in the Navy so I love them and respect what they do.  And like you any chance I can get to show my appreciation I try to take.


----------



## MakeAPlay

NoGoal said:


> You're obviously a score board watcher.  Maybe you should read what the Buffs fans are posting after beating UDub 2-1 last week.
> http://forums.bigsoccer.com/threads/2016-colorado-buffaloes.2027074/page-22


This ignore feature is weird because it seems like you are debating a ghost.  Or a poster with multiple personality disorder.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Bernie Sanders said:


> My new favorite brewer is Legacy.
> They have a little bar in their brewery, and its right down the hill from my house.
> Their Sedition pale ale is as good as any, and their guava beer is an award winner.
> They have an orange blossom IPA that I have them pour about an ounce on top of my pale ale, and its the best on a hot day after work to warsh the dust down.
> Very patriotic atmosphere at the place.


I think I may have seen some of their beers in my local Whole Foods this past weekend. I remember being surprised that there was a brewer in Oceanside. I may go back and grab a couple on your recommendation.

A buddy and I hit several San Diego breweries and were disappointed in a couple big ones, namely Green Flash and Modern Times. Best beers we had down there were from Alesmith.

Totally off topic but when we were down for Surf Cup this past summer, happened to stumble across the Haunted Head. Great pirate themed dive bar!


----------



## MakeAPlay

SpeedK1llz said:


> I think I may have seen some of their beers in my local Whole Foods this past weekend. I remember being surprised that there was a brewer in Oceanside. I may go back and grab a couple on your recommendation.
> 
> A buddy and I hit several San Diego breweries and were disappointed in a couple big ones, namely Green Flash and Modern Times. Best beers we had down there were from Alesmith.
> 
> Totally off topic but when we were down for Surf Cup this past summer, happened to stumble across the Haunted Head. Great pirate themed dive bar!


If we are going to get off topic beer and wine are the way to go for me.  I agree about Modern Times.  I like North Park but their selection is limited.  I think that Green Flash has some really good beers (I love West Coast IPA) but they try to do too much.  Alesmith is legit.

There are actually 4 breweries in Oceanside (that I can think of without searching) and several in Vista and San Marcos.


----------



## espola

SpeedK1llz said:


> Just picked up the Enjoy by 10/31/16 but haven't cracked it yet. Too bad they had to lay off a bunch of employees so they could pay for their brewery in Germany and their stupid hotel. Like these message boards need to stay focused on soccer, Stone needs to get back to focusing on beer here in Cali...


I figured that Stone's "you probably won't like this" marketing strategy wouldn't last forever.  But it's still all family money so they can do what they like without putting financiers' reps on their board.  

In contrast, Sierra Nevada gets to play along with the fruit-of-the-month experiments, but even with 24-7 operation 70% of what they ship is still the original Pale Ale.


----------



## MessiFTW

MakeAPlay said:


> I agree on both counts.  Let's talk soccer!  Oh and you are going to love it.  If you have anything spicy with it you are going to love how it cleanses your palate.


We all know what cleanses your palate.  Hint.  It is not alcohol.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

SpeedK1llz said:


> I think I may have seen some of their beers in my local Whole Foods this past weekend. I remember being surprised that there was a brewer in Oceanside. I may go back and grab a couple on your recommendation.
> 
> A buddy and I hit several San Diego breweries and were disappointed in a couple big ones, namely Green Flash and Modern Times. Best beers we had down there were from Alesmith.
> 
> Totally off topic but when we were down for Surf Cup this past summer, happened to stumble across the Haunted Head. Great pirate themed dive bar!


Belching Beaver has some great beer. They're in Vista.
Oceanside has  Legacy, and Oceanside Brewing Co. within walking distance.
Oceanside Ale Works off O-side blvd.
They also have a crappy beer place I forgot the name of on Hill street. (Breakwater)
A great European style brew-gastro-pub is Bagby's, also on Hill st.
Prohibition Brewery is on the O-side Vista border. I used to work with the owner. (he was an electrician)
Their beer is ok.
The Legacy beer is really good.
Ive never had it in bottle form. I dont bring beer home, so I cant tell you how it translates to the six pack.


----------



## outside!

espola said:


> I figured that Stone's "you probably won't like this" marketing strategy wouldn't last forever.  But it's still all family money so they can do what they like without putting financiers' reps on their board.
> 
> In contrast, Sierra Nevada gets to play along with the fruit-of-the-month experiments, but even with 24-7 operation 70% of what they ship is still the original Pale Ale.


But I am never sad if someone hands me a cold Sierra Nevada Pale Ale. I usually like the Celebration Ale as well.


----------



## gkrent

Once again this thread has strayed far off topic.  Beer?  And not that I care, but where is the wine talk?  I heard someone mention Shiraz.  Wait...not here...I don't want to scroll though pages of "Australian vs USA" Shiraz talk to find women's D1 soccer talk.


----------



## espola

outside! said:


> But I am never sad if someone hands me a cold Sierra Nevada Pale Ale. I usually like the Celebration Ale as well.


I have done the Sierra Nevada brewery tour twice (it's free (but you should make a reservation) and at the end there are samples of the beers currently being brewed*) and as a result I have sampled a few SN products that I normally would just ignore, but my standbys are Pale Ale and Torpedo (which is just Pale Ale with stronger hops infusion).

When I first broke out of the what-is-the-cheapest attitude about beer (Olympia, Coors, Miller), I stuck with Henry Weinhard, but that disappeared years ago.  Then I spent a long time loving different varieties from Karl Strauss and Samuel Adams.  Right now in the kitchen refrigerator I have remnants of 12-packs of Rolling Rock (my favorite cheap beer), SA, XX, and Torpedo.

*or, in short, (...free...beer...)


----------



## goldentoe

MakeAPlay said:


> Colorado has a better chance of getting a win against Stanford than any of the other teams due to the nature of their offense.  Realistically though it will be an accomplishment for them to keep any of the games within 1 goal.  I will put down a 6 pack of Stone Enjoy by 10-31-16 or a bottle of some high end Paso Robles Shiraz that Colorado goes 0-4 and doesn't score in any of the games to any taker.


Colorado sucked last year and went 1-3, with 4 goals in this 4 game set.  Plus 3 of the 4 were in CA.  Boulder's a tough place to play.  You're going to lose this bet, but you sure have some stones making the "Colorado doesn't score in any of the games" prediction!


----------



## espola

goldentoe said:


> Colorado sucked last year and went 1-3, with 4 goals in this 4 game set.  Plus 3 of the 4 were in CA.  Boulder's a tough place to play.  You're going to lose this bet, but you sure have some stones making the "Colorado doesn't score in any of the games" prediction!


Maybe not such a risky bet if you consider that the most common final score in college soccer games is 1-0.


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> Once again this thread has strayed far off topic.  Beer?  And not that I care, but where is the wine talk?  I heard someone mention Shiraz.  Wait...not here...I don't want to scroll though pages of "Australian vs USA" Shiraz talk to find women's D1 soccer talk.


Let's get back to it then.  It's a big weekend everywhere and here are a few games that I have my eye on:

Thursday

Duke vs Florida St.
NC State vs Virginia
Virginia Tech vs Notre Dame
Clemson vs Boston College
South Carolina vs Vanderbilt
Colorado vs Stanford
Utah vs Cal
Washington St vs USC
Washington vs UCLA
Georgetown vs Seton Hall

Friday

BYU vs USD
Santa Clara vs Pepperdine
San Francisco vs LMU
Long Beach St vs UC Davis

Saturday

Penn St vs Michigan St
Minnesota vs Northwestern

Sunday

NC State vs Clemson
Louisville vs Florida St
DePaul vs Georgetown 
Duke vs Pitt
San Francisco vs Pepperdine 
South Carolina vs Tennessee 
Washington vs USC
Utah vs Stanford
Colorado vs Cal
Washington St vs UCLA 
Auburn vs Texas A&M
Santa Clara vs LMU
UCI vs UCSB


----------



## goldentoe

espola said:


> Maybe not such a risky bet if you consider that the most common final score in college soccer games is 1-0.


True that!!  I agree, there's a lot of those scorelines.  You might even see a couple of 1-0 Colorado wins in there. 

USC is a tough nut to crack this year, so is Cal.  UCLA and Stanford on the other hand, have given up 19 goals combined in their 6 conference games each + the UCLA loss to Florida.             4 shutouts in a row is a lot.....just saying.


----------



## MakeAPlay

goldentoe said:


> True that!!  I agree, there's a lot of those scorelines.  You might even see a couple of 1-0 Colorado wins in there.
> 
> USC is a tough nut to crack this year, so is Cal.  UCLA and Stanford on the other hand, have given up 19 goals combined in their 6 conference games each + the UCLA loss to Florida.             4 shutouts in a row is a lot.....just saying.


Ha pretty funny.  I've watched Colorado play.  They don't possess the ball and against any of the California teams that is going to cost them.  Their only hope is to play long ball to Evans or Bruder or set pieces or flip throws to Korniak's head.  I know it's easy to start feeling that this is the season for the Buffs.  Unfortunately this is running with the big dogs now my friend and with where they sit in the standings the contenders are going to open up a can of WA on them.


----------



## MakeAPlay

goldentoe said:


> Colorado sucked last year and went 1-3, with 4 goals in this 4 game set.  Plus 3 of the 4 were in CA.  Boulder's a tough place to play.  You're going to lose this bet, but you sure have some stones making the "Colorado doesn't score in any of the games" prediction!


Colorado is mediocre this year and they haven't played a contending team yet and their RPI shows it.  Only 3 of the games that they have played were against teams with a winning record and the only one of those that they won was against Hawaii!   Stanford and UCLA combined played two teams with losing records (Navy and San Diego St) prior to their conference schedule.  I won't go into Cal and 'SC since you think that they are great.  Colorado is going to get taken to the woodshed the next two weeks.  They just have to recover and beat a good Utah squad.  Stanford and UCLA as good as they are this year will be better next year.  Not sure Colorado will be so lucky next year.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Oh and I have some trivia for you GT.  How many PAC 12 teams have yet to be shut out this year?  Gonna take more than one goal to win or draw any of these games.


----------



## Lion Eyes

MakeAPlay said:


> Sounds like you are the one trying to pick fights.


Seems to me you want the attention.
You continue to punch the dumb icon on nearly every post...why would you do that unless you want attention?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Predicted winner in RED.

Thursday

Duke vs Florida St.
NC State vs Virginia
Virginia Tech vs Notre Dame
Clemson vs Boston College
South Carolina vs Vanderbilt
Colorado vs Stanford
Utah vs Cal
Washington St vs USC
Washington vs UCLA
Georgetown vs Seton Hall

Friday

BYU vs USD
Santa Clara vs Pepperdine
San Francisco vs LMU
Long Beach St vs UC Davis

Saturday

Penn St vs Michigan St
Minnesota vs Northwestern

Sunday

NC State vs Clemson
Louisville vs Florida St
DePaul vs Georgetown 
Duke vs Pitt
San Francisco vs Pepperdine 
South Carolina vs Tennessee 
Washington vs USC
Utah vs Stanford
Colorado vs Cal
Washington St vs UCLA 
Auburn vs Texas A&M
Santa Clara vs LMU
UCI vs UCSB


----------



## MakeAPlay

Lion Eyes said:


> Seems to me you want the attention.
> You continue to punch the dumb icon on nearly every post...why would you do that unless you want attention?


I don't want the attention.  If I push the dumb button the post is dumb IMHO.  do you really want to drag this on or do you want to talk soccer?  If you want to pick a fight with me PM me and we can continue there.  On this particular thread I want to talk soccer.  Is that okay with you Mr. Forum Police?  Pick your winners and state your position and let's go from there.


----------



## Lion Eyes

NoGoal said:


> This is poor deductive reasoning and is a proven fallacy.
> 
> A beats B, C beats A doesn't = C beats B.  Example: UHC Rousey beats Tate, Holms beats Rousey, but Tate beats Holms.


Very powerful deduction Sherlock.
But here's what I was thinking RPI
RPI Example: A beats B, B beats C, and C has a high RPI and A doesn't have to beat C to reap some of that RPI.....it all adds up.


----------



## Lion Eyes

MakeAPlay said:


> I don't want the attention.  If I push the dumb button the post is dumb IMHO.  do you really want to drag this on or do you want to talk soccer?  If you want to pick a fight with me PM me and we can continue there.  On this particular thread I want to talk soccer.  Is that okay with you Mr. Forum Police?  Pick your winners and state your position and let's go from there.


If you don't want the attention then don't interject you dumbass icon.
You want to talk soccer I'm with you...I posted an article a few pages back about college soccer with the disclaimer for what it's worth and you pipe in with the dumb icon.
Perhaps you care to expand on why the article was dumb?
Regarding 'PMs". I don't care to PM you, if you'd like to meet and greet I'm your Huckleberry.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Lion Eyes said:


> Very powerful deduction Sherlock.
> But here's what I was thinking RPI
> RPI Example: A beats B, B beats C, and C has a high RPI and A doesn't have to beat C to reap some of that RPI.....it all adds up.


So you are saying is that Cal and 'SC losing early to some fairly weak WCC teams means that they can't have improved?  Look at most of the top 10 and almost all of them have a questionable loss.  Your beloved Pepperdine got handed their lunch by 'SC yet beat BYU.  The question that you need to ask yourself is how well is a team playing now?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Lion Eyes said:


> If you don't want the attention then don't interject you dumbass icon.
> You want to talk soccer I'm with you...I posted an article a few pages back about college soccer with the disclaimer for what it's worth and you pipe in with the dumb icon.
> Perhaps you care to expand on why the article was dumb?


Let me look at it again and remind myself.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sorry LE too much effort to find the post buried among the off the rails posts.  Please repost it so that I can give you my reasoning.  Assuming that you care.  I don't really but I am happy to oblige you in a civil conversation/debate.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

MakeAPlay said:


> Predicted winner in RED.
> 
> Thursday
> 
> Duke vs Florida St.
> NC State vs Virginia
> Virginia Tech vs Notre Dame
> Clemson vs Boston College
> South Carolina vs Vanderbilt
> Colorado vs Stanford
> Utah vs Cal
> Washington St vs USC
> Washington vs UCLA
> Georgetown vs Seton Hall
> 
> Friday
> 
> BYU vs USD
> Santa Clara vs Pepperdine
> San Francisco vs LMU
> Long Beach St vs UC Davis
> 
> Saturday
> 
> Penn St vs Michigan St
> Minnesota vs Northwestern
> 
> Sunday
> 
> NC State vs Clemson
> Louisville vs Florida St
> DePaul vs Georgetown
> Duke vs Pitt
> San Francisco vs Pepperdine
> South Carolina vs Tennessee
> Washington vs USC
> Utah vs Stanford
> Colorado vs Cal
> Washington St vs UCLA
> Auburn vs Texas A&M
> Santa Clara vs LMU
> UCI vs UCSB


I am not feeling Stanford at all. It's not that I am a fan of Colorado but Stanford has not been in top form of late. I am truly facinated by Colorado's ability to eek out wins despite getting completely dominated in nearly every statistical category in every match. I between Stanford's recent struggles and Colorado's wave of success, I am going WAY out on a limb and predicting a win. Call me crazy but I think Bernie gets his beer/wine on this match.


----------



## MakeAPlay

SpeedK1llz said:


> I am not feeling Stanford at all. It's not that I am a fan of Colorado but Stanford has not been in top form of late. I am truly facinated by Colorado's ability to eek out wins despite getting completely dominated in nearly every statistical category in every match. I between Stanford's recent struggles and Colorado's wave of success, I am going WAY out on a limb and predicting a win. Call me crazy but I think Bernie gets his beer/wine on this match.


Hey if it was going to happen this is the weekend to do it.  They are without their midfield maestro and their keeper.  My eyes will be glued and my wine will be ready for Bernie to take it!  Go Cards!!


----------



## NoGoal

Lion Eyes said:


> Very powerful deduction Sherlock.
> But here's what I was thinking RPI
> RPI Example: A beats B, B beats C, and C has a high RPI and A doesn't have to beat C to reap some of that RPI.....it all adds up.


Ppffttt, that is stupid.  Your post above isn't deductive reasoning, more like idiot reasoning.  Seriously get that PCS checked! 

Now good back to your Off Topic thread where you belong, TROLL!  Muhahahahaha!


----------



## NoGoal

MakeAPlay said:


> So you are saying is that Cal and 'SC losing early to some fairly weak WCC teams means that they can't have improved?  Look at most of the top 10 and almost all of them have a questionable loss.  Your beloved Pepperdine got handed their lunch by 'SC yet beat BYU.  The question that you need to ask yourself is how well is a team playing now?


MAP, that is to much critical thinking for the Pussycat. All he does in the off topic thread is post articles and the website it came from.  Then he will add; ppffttt, muhahahaha or I'm your huckleberry.  Same crap different day for the TROLL!

And he is very sensitive about dummying up his posts.  He needs to climb down from the high chair he is sitting on, because he whines like a big baby!


----------



## NoGoal

Lion Eyes said:


> Seems to me you want the attention.
> You continue to punch the dumb icon on nearly every post...why would you do that unless you want attention?


I can't speak for MAP, but this is why I click it, because I think you are a big PUSSYcat.


----------



## outside!

I heard that four or five Cal 2017 commits have de-committed. Does anyone have any insight? I could guess some reasons.


----------



## MakeAPlay

outside! said:


> I heard that four or five Cal 2017 commits have de-committed. Does anyone have any insight? I could guess some reasons.


I'm interested please spill the beans. The only three that I know of that decommitted switched commitments to Santa Clara and Michigan and the third is currently uncommitted.  Please share about the other two.  Not sure why anyone would switch commitment from Cal.  Berkeley is a little gritty but it has character.  Neil McGuire is a stand up guy from what I can tell and committed to the program's success.  Academically it is amazing.


----------



## outside!

The only identity I know of (CM) is old news and is still uncommitted. She is a great player and nice person and whatever she chooses I wish her the best of luck. I don't know the identities of anyone else. There was mention of personality conflicts with the staff. With CL there, I would not be surprised.


----------



## MakeAPlay

outside! said:


> The only identity I know of (CM) is old news and is still uncommitted. She is a great player and nice person and whatever she chooses I wish her the best of luck. I don't know the identities of anyone else. There was mention of personality conflicts with the staff. With CL there, I would not be surprised.


Interesting.  Yes CM will be a pick up for somebody.  Not sure the reasoning behind it being a no go at Cal.  She is talented enough to contribute to a top 10 team but there may be other issues that are preventing anyone from picking her up.  Signing day is around the corner.  It will be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## NoGoal

outside! said:


> The only identity I know of (CM) is old news and is still uncommitted. She is a great player and nice person and whatever she chooses I wish her the best of luck. I don't know the identities of anyone else. There was mention of personality conflicts with the staff. With CL there, I would not be surprised.


It is kind of old news as it's almost 1-2 years old.  The Cal Associate Head Coach used to the Surf 1998/1999 head coach a few years back.  He got their committments as HS Freshmens/Sophomores.
1. JD decommitted and committed to Santa Clara
2. CM decommitted and is uncommitted.  Rumor is she wants Stanford. I highly doubt Stanford has any athletic money left for 2017
3. HB decommitted and is committed to Michigan.

I believe CF and DA are still committed to CAL.


----------



## MakeAPlay

NoGoal said:


> It is kind of old news as it's almost 1-2 years old.  The Cal Associate Head Coach used to the Surf 1998/1999 head coach a few years back.  He got their committments as HS Freshmens.
> 1. JD decommitted and committed to Santa Clara
> 2. CM decommitted and is uncommitted.  Rumor is she wants Stanford. I highly doubt Stanford has any athletic money left for 2017
> 3. HB decommitted and is committed to Michigan.


What about your college picks?


----------



## ESPNANALYST

Stanford require good grades along with elite talent right? Newbie regarding all of this so just asking.


----------



## NoGoal

ESPNANALYST said:


> Stanford require good grades along with elite talent right? Newbie regarding all of this so just asking.


Yes good grades,  but I know a couple of parents who had DDs recruited by Stanford.  They both informed me an "ELITE" player needs a minimum 3.50 GPA to get pushed through admissions.

My definition of an elite player in the class of 2017 would be a Catarina Macario, Ashley Sanchez or Kiara Pickett to name a few.


----------



## NoGoal

Thursday

Duke vs Florida St; DUKE
NC State vs Virginia; UVA
Virginia Tech vs Notre Dame; Tie
Clemson vs Boston College; Clemson
South Carolina vs Vanderbilt; South Carolina
Colorado vs Stanford; Stanford
Utah vs Cal; CAL
Washington St vs USC; USC
Washington vs UCLA; UCLA
Georgetown vs Seton Hall; G-Town

Friday

BYU vs USD; BYU
Santa Clara vs Pepperdine; tie
San Francisco vs LMU; LMu
Long Beach St vs UC Davis; LB State

Saturday

Penn St vs Michigan St; Penn St.
Minnesota vs Northwestern; Northwestern

Sunday

NC State vs Clemson; Clemson
Louisville vs Florida St; FSU
DePaul vs Georgetown; Gtown
Duke vs Pitt; Duke
San Francisco vs Pepperdine; Pep
South Carolina vs Tennessee;  South Carolina
Washington vs USC; USC
Utah vs Stanford; Stanford
Colorado vs Cal; CAL
Washington St vs UCLA; UCLA
Auburn vs Texas A&M; Texas A&M
Santa Clara vs LMU; Santa Clara
UCI vs UCSB; UCI


----------



## Bernie Sanders

SpeedK1llz said:


> I am not feeling Stanford at all. It's not that I am a fan of Colorado but Stanford has not been in top form of late. I am truly facinated by Colorado's ability to eek out wins despite getting completely dominated in nearly every statistical category in every match. I between Stanford's recent struggles and Colorado's wave of success, I am going WAY out on a limb and predicting a win. Call me crazy but I think Bernie gets his beer/wine on this match.


I dont need a win by Colorado to secure my wager. All I need is one goal in four matches.
And believe me, I know what "high end" wine is.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Bernie Sanders said:


> I dont need a win by Colorado to secure my wager. All I need is one goal in four matches.
> And believe me, I know what "high end" wine is.


I knew that Bern, I was just predicting you'd get your goal from the Stanford matchup. You headed to the games this weekend?


----------



## Bernie Sanders

SpeedK1llz said:


> I knew that Bern, I was just predicting you'd get your goal from the Stanford matchup. You headed to the games this weekend?


Ill be at Pepperdine for both games!
Im fired up.


----------



## outside!

Bernie Sanders said:


> Ill be at Pepperdine for both games!
> Im fired up.


I hope the stands are not full of dancing people. Those stands are a bit past their prime. Such a beautiful field. One would think Pepperdine could afford better stands, especially since that slope would be easy to build concrete stands on. At least the stickball fans have nice stands.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

outside! said:


> I hope the stands are not full of dancing people. Those stands are a bit past their prime. Such a beautiful field. One would think Pepperdine could afford better stands, especially since that slope would be easy to build concrete stands on. At least the stickball fans have nice stands.


I dont sit in the stands.
I sit on the road above the stands with a big hat and an American flag.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

outside! said:


> I hope the stands are not full of dancing people. Those stands are a bit past their prime. Such a beautiful field. One would think Pepperdine could afford better stands, especially since that slope would be easy to build concrete stands on. At least the stickball fans have nice stands.


Im working on some drawings to submit to the proper authorities.
I have an idea along the line of what you have mentioned.
Who knows if anyone will care, but at least I can say I tried.
if nothing ever gets done, its still the best view in the NCAA


----------



## NoGoal

outside! said:


> I hope the stands are not full of dancing people. Those stands are a bit past their prime. Such a beautiful field. One would think Pepperdine could afford better stands, especially since that slope would be easy to build concrete stands on. At least the stickball fans have nice stands.


Skip the stands for the fans.  Pep needs to build a nice club house for the womens sport athletes to match the view.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Either of these is on the table Bernie.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Let's hope that it comes down to the last game.  I'd hate to have to pay up right away.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> I dont need a win by Colorado to secure my wager. All I need is one goal in four matches.
> And believe me, I know what "high end" wine is.


Come on Bernie I put all of my picks out there.  What are yours?  Let's talk soccer.


----------



## goldentoe

MakeAPlay said:


> Colorado is mediocre this year and they haven't played a contending team yet and their RPI shows it.  Only 3 of the games that they have played were against teams with a winning record and the only one of those that they won was against Hawaii!   Stanford and UCLA combined played two teams with losing records (Navy and San Diego St) prior to their conference schedule.  I won't go into Cal and 'SC since you think that they are great.  Colorado is going to get taken to the woodshed the next two weeks.  They just have to recover and beat a good Utah squad.  Stanford and UCLA as good as they are this year will be better next year.  Not sure Colorado will be so lucky next year.


Ha!  I just like to get you fired up a little bit......Okay, any of your big 4 can get hot down the stretch and win the whole thing.  Out of the 4, I actually believe the 2 Socal schools have the best shot.  I'm not in love with Stanford this year, and Cal usually finds their way to the door early.  That being said, I wouldn't  be surprised to see Colorado take one of the big 4 down.  I predict they win 1 on the road, and 1 at home.  Shoot, it would be good for the conference if Colorado and Utah did something positive down the stretch.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> Come on Bernie I put all of my picks out there.  What are yours?  Let's talk soccer.


I have a couple of 2012 california wines of comparable value.
The wines I have in the vintages you are displaying are worth too much.
2012  Lastoria Sonoma cab.
2012  Saldo Napa zin.

Illl post pics when I figure out how.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

outside! said:


> I hope the stands are not full of dancing people. Those stands are a bit past their prime. Such a beautiful field. One would think Pepperdine could afford better stands, especially since that slope would be easy to build concrete stands on. At least the stickball fans have nice stands.


If I recall correctly, the issue is the track. When they enlarged the field, they tore out a few lanes of the track. Out of season, they dismantle the stands so people can use the track. During soccer season, the stands actually extend out onto he track so I am not sure what they can do on a permanent basis.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Bernie Sanders said:


> I have a couple of 2012 california wines of comparable value.
> The wines I have in the vintages you are displaying are worth too much.
> 2012  Lastoria Sonoma cab.
> 2012  Saldo Napa zin.
> 
> Illl post pics when I figure out how.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> Come on Bernie I put all of my picks out there.  What are yours?  Let's talk soccer.


Nothing really jumps out at me except Utah at cal and Stanford.
I smell an upset.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Bernie Sanders said:


> I have a couple of 2012 california wines of comparable value.
> The wines I have in the vintages you are displaying are worth too much.
> 2012  Lastoria Sonoma cab.
> 2012  Saldo Napa zin.
> 
> Illl post pics when I figure out how.


You are starting to worry me Buddy.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are starting to worry me Buddy.


If Im going to take the wine, I need to show I can back up my end.
I dont hold grudges.
Life is too short.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Bernie Sanders said:


> If Im going to take the wine, I need to show I can back up my end.
> I dont hold grudges.
> Life is too short.


Just messing with you and you know I am rooting for you.


----------



## Lion Eyes

MakeAPlay said:


> I don't want the attention.  If I push the dumb button the post is dumb IMHO.  do you really want to drag this on or do you want to talk soccer?  If you want to pick a fight with me PM me and we can continue there.  On this particular thread I want to talk soccer.  Is that okay with you Mr. Forum Police?  Pick your winners and state your position and let's go from there.





Bernie Sanders said:


> Ill be at Pepperdine for both games!
> Im fired up.


See you Sunday.....


----------



## espola

SpeedK1llz said:


> If I recall correctly, the issue is the track. When they enlarged the field, they tore out a few lanes of the track. Out of season, they dismantle the stands so people can use the track. During soccer season, the stands actually extend out onto he track so I am not sure what they can do on a permanent basis.


The track coach must have the toughest recruiting job in the state.  "If you come to Pepperdine, you will be competing on some of the best tracks in the state - the tracks at UCLA, Irvine, Long Beach, Fullerton..."


----------



## Lion Eyes

espola said:


> The track coach must have the toughest recruiting job in the state.  "If you come to Pepperdine, you will be competing on some of the best tracks in the state - the tracks at UCLA, Irvine, Long Beach, Fullerton..."


"If you come to Pepperdine you'll get a great education, but we do apologize for the location and view."


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> I have a couple of 2012 california wines of comparable value.
> The wines I have in the vintages you are displaying are worth too much.
> 2012  Lastoria Sonoma cab.
> 2012  Saldo Napa zin.
> 
> Illl post pics when I figure out how.


I was talking about picking your winners, but thanks for the pics of the vino.  I usually buy wines by the case when we go to Paso Robles, Sonoma or Napa.  I'm sure you have some nice ones in your inventory.  These usually retail for $20-$30 a bottle.  They are excellent and don't break the bank.  The really nice stuff I gotta keep for when some of my wine snob friends come over.  Anyway good luck and like I said before I hope it comes down to the Sunday game next week.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> If Im going to take the wine, I need to show I can back up my end.
> I dont hold grudges.
> Life is too short.


I never had any doubt that you would hold up your end.  You and I may not see eye to eye but we love the same country.


----------



## espola

MakeAPlay said:


> I was talking about picking your winners, but thanks for the pics of the vino.  I usually buy wines by the case when we go to Paso Robles, Sonoma or Napa.  I'm sure you have some nice ones in your inventory.  These usually retail for $20-$30 a bottle.  They are excellent and don't break the bank.  The really nice stuff I gotta keep for when some of my wine snob friends come over.  Anyway good luck and like I said before I hope it comes down to the Sunday game next week.


If anyone turns up his nose at our wine election, I could break out a bottle of 2-buck-chuck (which, I am sad to relate, was $2.50 the last time I went to Trader Joe's).  Complain about that and I will dig out the well-aged bottle of Boone's Farm Strawberry Hill from the back of the liquor cabinet.


----------



## gkrent

MakeAPlay said:


> I was talking about picking your winners, but thanks for the pics of the vino.  I usually buy wines by the case when we go to Paso Robles, Sonoma or Napa.  I'm sure you have some nice ones in your inventory.  These usually retail for $20-$30 a bottle.  They are excellent and don't break the bank.  The really nice stuff I gotta keep for when some of my wine snob friends come over.  Anyway good luck and like I said before I hope it comes down to the Sunday game next week.


You should check out Chilean Carménère...top taste at a low cost...Chilean blends, roses and chards are awesome too!


----------



## Bernie Sanders

espola said:


> If anyone turns up his nose at our wine election, I could break out a bottle of 2-buck-chuck (which, I am sad to relate, was $2.50 the last time I went to Trader Joe's).  Complain about that and I will dig out the well-aged bottle of Boone's Farm Strawberry Hill from the back of the liquor cabinet.


My grandmother drank mad dog 20-20


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> I was talking about picking your winners, but thanks for the pics of the vino.  I usually buy wines by the case when we go to Paso Robles, Sonoma or Napa.  I'm sure you have some nice ones in your inventory.  These usually retail for $20-$30 a bottle.  They are excellent and don't break the bank.  The really nice stuff I gotta keep for when some of my wine snob friends come over.  Anyway good luck and like I said before I hope it comes down to the Sunday game next week.


I haven't had the two you posted.
The two I put up are as good as any in that price range.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Lion Eyes said:


> See you Sunday.....


See you there, brother.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just messing with you and you know I am rooting for you.


Im rooting for you too, Sheriff.
We need more lawmen of your ball size (huge) in this country


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Bernie Sanders said:


> My grandmother drank mad dog 20-20


Hey, I drank mad dog in the 80s.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Cal being Cal... Down 0-1 at the half to the Utes.


----------



## Glen

SpeedK1llz said:


> Cal being Cal... Down 0-1 at the half to the Utes.


All tied at 1-1.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hey, I drank mad dog in the 80s.


I drank  southern comfort.
Just the thought of it makes me wanna hurl.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Glen said:


> All tied at 1-1.


I was feeling prophetic for a second there.


----------



## Glen

USC cruises 3-0 over Wash St.
Utah and Cal head to second OT (tied 1-1)


----------



## Glen

Utah and Cal tie 1-1.
Oregon up early 1-0 over Arizona.
UCLA and Washington just starting.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Glen said:


> All tied at 1-1.


Cal should have won this match handily. They completely dominated Utah in every aspect of the game. Utah was just kicking for their lives out there; no possession, no combos, just kick that damn thing away from Cal players and their own net.

So in classic Cal late season form, they only manage to tie. As I stated many times before, they will not win the Pac 12 title and will repeat their perennial first round exit from the tournament.


----------



## Glen

Mercurial UCLA is up 2-1 in the first eight minutes against UW.


----------



## Glen

UW ties it up 2-2 midway through the first half!  Nice comeback by UW after going down 2-0 in the first 6 minutes.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Florida State upsets Duke.
I had a feeling about that one, but didnt say a word.


----------



## Glen

UCLA pulls it out 3-2 in OT over UW.  Stanford takes a 1-0 lead early in the second half over Colorado.


----------



## Glen

Stanford takes charge, up 2-0.


----------



## KidGretzky25

Glen said:


> UCLA pulls it out 3-2 in OT over UW.  Stanford takes a 1-0 lead early in the second half over Colorado.


Fleming is amazing.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Glen said:


> Mercurial UCLA is up 2-1 in the first eight minutes against UW.


Should have been up 3-1 but the ref didn't understand how to apply advantage.


----------



## MakeAPlay

KidGretzky25 said:


> Fleming is amazing.


I said it before the only player in the college game comparable to her technically is Sullivan.  Forget that she is 5'4.5 yet is a target player on corners, crosses and set pieces.  She is so hard to mark 1v1 due to her ability to dribble out of anything and combine with her surrounding players.  UCLA goes right up the gut with her and if a team isn't well organized and talented in their spine they are going to get gashed for several goals.  Teams whose forwards don't track back get into trouble against them not to mention the coach is committed to possession.  They get outshot in almost every game due to their patience and commitment to connecting passes.  They are technical at every position and it shows.  This might not be their year but the age of the Bruin is coming soon.


----------



## MakeAPlay

NoGoal said:


> Obviously you haven't been following.   2 of 3 UDub starters have gone down with ACL tears.  Another starter is redshirting this year, because she will be playing on the U20 US YNT/WWC.  The team graduated their 2 starting centerbacks and starting GK from last year.
> 
> It's okay...UDub has a U18 YNT Pool player, 5 ODP Region IV team players and a athletic Slammers forward coming in June.  2018 class has 3 YNT players committed.  Future is bright!


The Huskies are a solid team.  They are just weak down the spine.  Their incoming class will help a lot as will getting Hedge and Perez back.  Their depth hurt them severely last night.  They weren't able to respond when the Bruins changed tactics.  Their back 6 were exhausted towards the end and into OT and all that they could do was kick the ball upfield and hope that Simon or Keever could do something with it.  They are a team that will be back in the thick of things next year.


----------



## MakeAPlay

goldentoe said:


> True that!!  I agree, there's a lot of those scorelines.  You might even see a couple of 1-0 Colorado wins in there.
> 
> USC is a tough nut to crack this year, so is Cal.  UCLA and Stanford on the other hand, have given up 19 goals combined in their 6 conference games each + the UCLA loss to Florida.             4 shutouts in a row is a lot.....just saying.


One down and 3 to go.  Colorado is going to be facing a focused Cal squad on Sunday.  i still think that Colorado goes 0-5 or 0-4-1 in it's last 5 games.  They will still get in the dance though and might even get a first round home game.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

MakeAPlay said:


> One down and 3 to go.  Colorado is going to be facing a focused Cal squad on Sunday.  i still think that Colorado goes 0-5 or 0-4-1 in it's last 5 games.  They will still get in the dance though and might even get a first round home game.


So swung and missed on Colorado vs. Stanford. I really thought they would at least score on the Cardinal. Given Cal's performance against Utah, I am going out on a limb once again and predicting they will score against Cal. I hope for Cal's sake, they wake up for this one but I am still not a believer in Cal.


----------



## NoGoal

SpeedK1llz said:


> So swung and missed on Colorado vs. Stanford. I really thought they would at least score on the Cardinal. Given Cal's performance against Utah, I am going out on a limb once again and predicting they will score against Cal. I hope for Cal's sake, they wake up for this one but I am still not a believer in Cal.


The Buffs don't score a ton of goals in the Pac12.  Their offensive burst (3 goals) have come against the Oregon schools.  If they score against any of the remaining Cali schools, it will probably come from a header flick forward or header goal by TK.


----------



## MakeAPlay

SpeedK1llz said:


> So swung and missed on Colorado vs. Stanford. I really thought they would at least score on the Cardinal. Given Cal's performance against Utah, I am going out on a limb once again and predicting they will score against Cal. I hope for Cal's sake, they wake up for this one but I am still not a believer in Cal.


It's a big difference playing against good competition.  Colorado was outplayed by Washington and Washington St. and got lucky to get a result.  UDub switched keepers due to the two errors that she made that handed the game to Colorado.  Plenty of pro Colorado people honestly think that those were moments of brilliance when the reality is they got super lucky.  Cal is going to shred them.  Neil is going to ream his team for letting Utah steal a point from them.  Colorado is going to be on their back foot all game.  Ship, Onumonu and Kim are the best 3 forward combo in college soccer and are going to be motivated.


----------



## MakeAPlay

1-0 Pepperdine.  PK by Baisden.


----------



## MakeAPlay

2-0 Pepperdine.  Baisden again.

Spoke too soon they took the goal off the board.  Jerry Smith working the refs.


----------



## gkrent

MakeAPlay said:


> 2-0 Pepperdine.  Baisden again.
> 
> Spoke too soon they took the goal off the board.  Jerry Smith working the refs.


Can someone explain to us peasants that have to watch online what exactly happened here?


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> Can someone explain to us peasants that have to watch online what exactly happened here?


The player was offside and Jerry was pointing out that the AR had signaled it I believe.  No worries Bri V. scores and now it is 2-0.


----------



## MakeAPlay

2-1.  Santa Clara pulls one back in the 59th minute.  The Waves shutout streak is over.


----------



## MakeAPlay

2-1 final.  The announcer saying that Pepperdine is one of the best defensive teams in the country is pretty funny.


----------



## goldentoe

MakeAPlay said:


> One down and 3 to go.  Colorado is going to be facing a focused Cal squad on Sunday.  i still think that Colorado goes 0-5 or 0-4-1 in it's last 5 games.  They will still get in the dance though and might even get a first round home game.


Alright, 1 game into the 4 game set, I still think they'll find the back of the net once, but a win is looking pretty doubtful.


----------



## MakeAPlay

goldentoe said:


> Alright, 1 game into the 4 game set, I still think they'll find the back of the net once, but a win is looking pretty doubtful.


We will see.  I will tell you that all of the players for the Cali schools have heard the announcers talking up Colorado.  Their best bet was catching them by surprise.  The PAC 12 has 4 legitimate potential elite eight teams that want home games in the first 3 rounds.  They are taking them as seriously as a heart attack and are going to come out swinging.  If they go down early to any of them it's going to be tough to come back.  All 4 teams have smart, well prepared and veteran coaching staffs.  It's going to be fun down the stretch.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Bernie, how did your daughter do yesterday?


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Sheriff Joe said:


> Bernie, how did your daughter do yesterday?


She played well.
The team played well.
They won.
I think they took their foot off the gas a little after going up 2-0, and let Santa Clara back in the game with some lazy defense, but got right back to it, and shut them down the rest of the game.
I went back and watched the offside call, and the player called off never touched the ball. It did look as if the scoring player may have been a step off, but the camera angle is deceptive, and the AR was right on it and let it play out.
Didnt affect the outcome of the game, so who cares.
Big game tomorrow against San Francisco. San Francisco looked dangerous against LMU.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Bernie Sanders said:


> She played well.
> The team played well.
> They won.
> I think they took their foot off the gas a little after going up 2-0, and let Santa Clara back in the game with some lazy defense, but got right back to it, and shut them down the rest of the game.
> I went back and watched the offside call, and the player called off never touched the ball. It did look as if the scoring player may have been a step off, but the camera angle is deceptive, and the AR was right on it and let it play out.
> Didnt affect the outcome of the game, so who cares.
> Big game tomorrow against San Francisco. San Francisco looked dangerous against LMU.


Nice, did Lion make it?


----------



## gkrent

Yes looks like German Sonja Giraud is back from her injury at San Fran.  Watch out for her!


----------



## Lion Eyes

Sheriff Joe said:


> Nice, did Lion make it?


I was flying back to SoCal yesterday...did not see the game.
Santa Clara is always tough, great win for the Waves
I'll be in the Bu tomorrow to watch the SF game. Gonna a be a beautiful day at Pepperdine.
Roll Waves!


----------



## goldentoe

MakeAPlay said:


> All 4 teams have smart, well prepared and veteran coaching staffs.  It's going to be fun down the stretch.


Well said.  One of the huge differences between the big 4 and the rest of the conference.  Coaching!! 

This was evident in the Stanf/Colorado game.


----------



## NoGoal

goldentoe said:


> Well said.  One of the huge differences between the big 4 and the rest of the conference.  Coaching!!
> 
> This was evident in the Stanf/Colorado game.


IMO, the big four are successful because of the following.
1. They are in California
2. All 4 schools are ranked in the top 25 in college academic rankings
3. They get the YNT pick of the litter
4. They have successful winning programs


----------



## SpeedK1llz

SpeedK1llz said:


> So swung and missed on Colorado vs. Stanford. I really thought they would at least score on the Cardinal. Given Cal's performance against Utah, I am going out on a limb once again and predicting they will score against Cal. I hope for Cal's sake, they wake up for this one but I am still not a believer in Cal.


Yep. Cal is officially ready for their annual first round exit from the NCAAs.

Nearly doubled up Colorado in every statistical category and had nothing to show for it for 87 minutes. Down 0-2 in the 88th minute, they score 2 goals in less than a minute to send it into OT. Colorado somehow pulls off the miracle goal in OT to win.

Bernie is dancing down PCH right now with his DD's Waves firmly in control of the WCC title and MAP's wine on its way.

Call me crazy but could Colorodo win the Pac12 title??? I know they've got UCLA & USC up next but given these matches are at home, will the altitude be a factor for both?

Wild season! The NCAA title could literally go to anybody in the top 25 at this point.


----------



## Lorrenna Bobbitt

The Buffs keeper is a beast.  MVP imo.


----------



## Lion Eyes

Waves over SF 1-0 today.
It was a nice win, not really unexpected...
SF plays some nice soccer - triangle - overlap - and some burners up top.
Waves looked in control.
Bernies dd had a very nice showing.


----------



## Lion Eyes

Santa Clara over LMU today 2-1 OT


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Lion Eyes said:


> Santa Clara over LMU today 2-1 OT


This means Pepperdine only has to win one of their next two against LMU or Pacific and they win the WCC title.


----------



## Lorrenna Bobbitt

MakeAPlay said:


> One down and 3 to go.  Colorado is going to be facing a focused Cal squad on Sunday.  i still think that Colorado goes 0-5 or 0-4-1 in it's last 5 games.  They will still get in the dance though and might even get a first round home game.


I guess this post (and others) demonstrates how much you know about college soccer.  Not much.  Go buffs!


----------



## goldentoe

NoGoal said:


> If they score against any of the remaining Cali schools, it will probably come from a header flick forward or header goal by TK.


You called it, but I bet you didn't think it would be a game winner...... on the road....at CAL!!!

Not sure how much you've seen her play, but she's about as technical as they come also.  She's a young freshman that'll just continue getting better.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Lorrenna Bobbitt said:


> I guess this post (and others) demonstrates how much you know about college soccer.  Not much.  Go buffs!


Yup you nailed it douche bag.  How is your daughter doing again sweet spot.  Please let us know when she commits to  Scottsdale community college you pervert.


----------



## MakeAPlay

goldentoe said:


> You called it, but I bet you didn't think it would be a game winner...... on the road....at CAL!!!
> 
> Not sure how much you've seen her play, but she's about as technical as they come also.  She's a young freshman that'll just continue getting better.


I've seen her play a lot.  She is a good player.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Lorrenna Bobbitt said:


> I guess this post (and others) demonstrates how much you know about college soccer.  Not much.  Go buffs!


Yeah you called this one butt monkey.


----------



## NoGoal

goldentoe said:


> You called it, but I bet you didn't think it would be a game winner...... on the road....at CAL!!!
> 
> Not sure how much you've seen her play, but she's about as technical as they come also.  She's a young freshman that'll just continue getting better.


I'm familiar with TK, my DD has played against her a few times.


----------



## MakeAPlay

SpeedK1llz said:


> Yep. Cal is officially ready for their annual first round exit from the NCAAs.
> 
> Nearly doubled up Colorado in every statistical category and had nothing to show for it for 87 minutes. Down 0-2 in the 88th minute, they score 2 goals in less than a minute to send it into OT. Colorado somehow pulls off the miracle goal in OT to win.
> 
> Bernie is dancing down PCH right now with his DD's Waves firmly in control of the WCC title and MAP's wine on its way.
> 
> Call me crazy but could Colorodo win the Pac12 title??? I know they've got UCLA & USC up next but given these matches are at home, will the altitude be a factor for both?
> 
> Wild season! The NCAA title could literally go to anybody in the top 25 at this point.


I will bet all of MessiFtw/Loreena Bobbitt/clarino/sheriff Joe's craziness that Colorado doesn't win it.  Cal's mysterious collapse is news to me but apparently it is not for you.  I can tell you that the real upsets will happen if they get it done next weekend.

Congrats Bernie.  I will PM you to make  arrangements for you to receive payment.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

MakeAPlay said:


> I will bet all of MessiFtw/Loreena Bobbitt/clarino/sheriff Joe's craziness that Colorado doesn't win it.  Cal's mysterious collapse is news to me but apparently it is not for you.  I can tell you that the real upsets will happen if they get it done next weekend.
> 
> Congrats Bernie.  I will PM you to make  arrangements for you to receive payment.


I don't really think they'll win but just wondering what effect the altitude will have on both UCLA & USC. 

Stanford and Cal have to play each other and it would be very Calesque of them to come back and beat Stanford so it could open things up for USC or UCLA, which could make their matchup for the PAC 12 championship.


----------



## NoGoal

SpeedK1llz said:


> I don't really think they'll win but just wondering what effect the altitude will have on both UCLA & USC.
> 
> Stanford and Cal have to play each other and it would be very Calesque of them to come back and beat Stanford so it could open things up for USC or UCLA, which could make their matchup for the PAC 12 championship.


After watching UCLA and USC this weekend.  Both teams are deep, so the altitude probably won't be that much of a factor vs Colorado. With that said, UCLA is a finesse team compared to USC.  USC is the most physical team I have seen in college soccer.  Fleming is the best player I have seen in college soccer, better than Morgan Andrews.

The Pac-12 Championship could come down to the UCLA vs USC game.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> Congrats Bernie.  I will PM you to make  arrangements for you to receive payment.


I'll take the cab franc.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Bernie Sanders said:


> I'll take the cab franc.


Not a bad weekend at Bernies'.


----------



## socalkdg

NoGoal said:


> After watching UCLA and USC this weekend.  Both teams are deep, so the altitude probably won't be that much of a factor vs Colorado. With that said, UCLA is a finesse team compared to USC.  USC is the most physical team I have seen in college soccer.  Fleming is the best player I have seen in college soccer, better than Morgan Andrews.
> 
> The Pac-12 Championship could come down to the UCLA vs USC game.


Will we see Pugh and Sanchez join Fleming next year for UCLA?   How good will they be?  I'll drive my daughter to Westwood to watch some of those games.


----------



## NoGoal

socalkdg said:


> Will we see Pugh and Sanchez join Fleming next year for UCLA?   How good will they be?  I'll drive my daughter to Westwood to watch some of those games.


Fleming pulling the strings for Ashley and Mallory will be fun to watch.


----------



## MakeAPlay

NoGoal said:


> Fleming pulling the strings for Ashley and Mallory will be fun to watch.





socalkdg said:


> Will we see Pugh and Sanchez join Fleming next year for UCLA?  How good will they be?  I'll drive my daughter to Westwood to watch some of those games.


The whole team is built to possess the ball.  With the way Fleming puts the ball through to the forwards having Pugh and Sanchez on the end of those balls not to mention Canales, Dunphy, Rodriguez and Flynn.  They are going to be tough to beat.  My early thoughts are that it is going to be UCLA, Penn St. and Stanford as the top 3 teams next year.  Penn St. only loses one senior and gets 4 U20 WWC players that will start for them.  Stanford only loses 2 starters and gets another top 3 recruiting class in.  UCLA gets Pugh and Canales and a top 2 recruiting class including Sanchez and Kennedy Faulknor a Canadian defender that has been capped with the Full Canadian WNT.  Gonna be good the next few years.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Sheriff Joe said:


> Not a bad weekend at Bernies'.


I had to square up with CaliKlines for the week before. He's a cool guy, and he had a couple beers with me. I bought him a couple 805s on tap, but I paid him with Modelo Especial for the six pack bet because the store was out of 805.
He was good with it, and gave me a bitch'n flashlight to boot!
Good dude.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> The whole team is built to possess the ball.  With the way Fleming puts the ball through to the forwards having Pugh and Sanchez on the end of those balls not to mention Canales, Dunphy, Rodriguez and Flynn.  They are going to be tough to beat.  My early thoughts are that it is going to be UCLA, Penn St. and Stanford as the top 3 teams next year.  Penn St. only loses one senior and gets 4 U20 WWC players that will start for them.  Stanford only loses 2 starters and gets another top 3 recruiting class in.  UCLA gets Pugh and Canales and a top 2 recruiting class including Sanchez and Kennedy Faulknor a Canadian defender that has been capped with the Full Canadian WNT.  Gonna be good the next few years.


I dont think any team will be able to even give them a game.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

NoGoal said:


> Fleming pulling the strings for Ashley and Mallory will be fun to watch.


Pull my finger.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Bernie Sanders said:


> I dont think any team will be able to even give them a game.


Come on now Bern! Yes, they will be good but everybody needs to get along and learn to work together so it's not like they are winning this thing wire to wire next year.

I will be rooting for them (unless they are playing Pepp) but let's not crown them just yet.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

SpeedK1llz said:


> Come on now Bern! Yes, they will be good but everybody needs to get along and learn to work together so it's not like they are winning this thing wire to wire next year.
> 
> I will be rooting for them (unless they are playing Pepp) but let's not crown them just yet.


There was a touch of sarcasm in my post.
Chemistry is important. If it wasnt, the Yankees would win the pennent every year.
One of the reasons my kid chose Pepperdine was because she knew she would be playing USC and UCLA virtually every year. That, along with the WCC schedule would give her the chance to play against the best in the country.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> There was a touch of sarcasm in my post.
> Chemistry is important. If it wasnt, the Yankees would win the pennent every year.
> One of the reasons my kid chose Pepperdine was because she knew she would be playing USC and UCLA virtually every year. That, along with the WCC schedule would give her the chance to play against the best in the country.


I would say coaching is equally important.  The coach has proven what she can do with top talent.  My player was also excited to get to match up with top teams and that along with great academics played  huge role in her choices.  While she won't get to match up with the Bruins like your daughter has and will continue to do the next two years, she is excited to play against other similar top teams.  The Bruins are already one of the top 8-10 teams in the country and could legitimately hoist a trophy this year if they can play a full 90 minutes.  Next year like your sarcastic post stated short of Penn St., Stanford, FSU and maybe Duke they won't have a team that gives them a legit game.


----------



## gkrent

The latest NSCAA rankings are out today.  UCLA, USC and Pepperdine are all creeping up...


----------



## NoGoal

gkrent said:


> The latest NSCAA rankings are out today.  UCLA, USC and Pepperdine are all creeping up...


FYI, Scroll to RPI which is used for tourney selection.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> I would say coaching is equally important.  The coach has proven what she can do with top talent.  My player was also excited to get to match up with top teams and that along with great academics played  huge role in her choices.  While she won't get to match up with the Bruins like your daughter has and will continue to do the next two years, she is excited to play against other similar top teams.  The Bruins are already one of the top 8-10 teams in the country and could legitimately hoist a trophy this year if they can play a full 90 minutes.  Next year like your sarcastic post stated short of Penn St., Stanford, FSU and maybe Duke they won't have a team that gives them a legit game.


Any coach could get that roster to where they are now.
Im not taking anything away from Cromwell, but when you get to pick first through ninth, before the other captain gets a pick, you pretty much got the upper hand in any pick up game.
Coaching, or more aptly put, leadership, is crucial, on a team with that many pretty princesses.
Cromwell can let them play, once she has herded her cats into order.
The talent is awesome.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Here is a useful link that I found: http://stats.ncaa.org/team/inst_team_list


----------



## MakeAPlay

Another useful link:  http://www.masseyratings.com/csocw/ncaa-d1/ratings

3 of the top 6 in the Pac 12.  8 of the top 12 in the Pac 12 or ACC.  Very strong conferences.


----------



## espola

MakeAPlay said:


> Another useful link:  http://www.masseyratings.com/csocw/ncaa-d1/ratings
> 
> 3 of the top 6 in the Pac 12.  8 of the top 12 in the Pac 12 or ACC.  Very strong conferences.


Massey's rating methods were developed to assist gamblers making point-spread or over/under bets in basketball and football.  They are only of interest where they differ from the human (NSCAA) or computer (RPI) polls.


----------



## MakeAPlay

espola said:


> Massey's rating methods were developed to assist gamblers making point-spread or over/under bets in basketball and football.  They are only of interest where they differ from the human (NSCAA) or computer (RPI) polls.


They are pretty close to both polls just a few teams in a different order.  At this point in the season there is a good amount of data out there which allows a little bit more accuracy in projections.  Of course they still have to play the games..


----------



## clarino

MakeAPlay said:


> Of course they still have to play the games..


Another educational post by MAP.  My soccer IQ drops reading her blather.


----------



## espola

I couldn't help but notice that Messiftw's clones are still running around "Dumbing" everything in sight, even though they are no longer being counted.


----------



## MakeAPlay

clarino said:


> Another educational post by MAP.  My soccer IQ drops reading her blather.


There is another alias for douchebag sweetsplat.  Thanks for posting you are now blocked.  Please post with your other aliases numb nuts so that I can block the rest.  How is the Pima college application going for your weak and unskilled daughter?


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Isn't Pima 


MakeAPlay said:


> There is another alias for douchebag sweetsplat.  Thanks for posting you are now blocked.  Please post with your other aliases numb nuts so that I can block the rest.  How is the Pima college application going for your weak and unskilled daughter?


Isn't Pima College a feeder school to Northern Arizona?


----------



## clarino

espola said:


> I couldn't help but notice that Messiftw's clones are still running around "Dumbing" everything in sight, even though they are no longer being counted.


It is because the majority of your posts are "dumb."


----------



## clarino

MakeAPlay said:


> There is another alias for douchebag sweetsplat.  Thanks for posting you are now blocked.  Please post with your other aliases numb nuts so that I can block the rest.  How is the Pima college application going for your weak and unskilled daughter?


I don't know why you assume I am sweetsplat, messi, or Sheriff Joe.  A bit paranoid if you ask me.  My daughter plays in the same age group as Joe's, however.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

clarino said:


> I don't know why you assume I am sweetsplat, messi, or Sheriff Joe.  A bit paranoid if you ask me.  My daughter plays in the same age group as Joe's, however.


I thought they gave up on that?


----------



## Glen

Colorado leads UCLA, 1-0.  Goal from the top of the box.  25 minutes left in regulation.


----------



## Glen

UCLA loses to Colorado, 1-0.  If Colorado beats Utah, they will finish no lower than 3rd in the Pac-12.


----------



## Mystery Train

Glen said:


> UCLA loses to Colorado, 1-0.  If Colorado beats Utah, they will finish no lower than 3rd in the Pac-12.


Wow.  Colorodo, man.  I've read a bunch of criticisms, but they must be real gamers to keep pulling out the W's.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Mystery Train said:


> Wow.  Colorodo, man.  I've read a bunch of criticisms, but they must be real gamers to keep pulling out the W's.


Wow! I was only able to watch the first half but based upon what I saw, they were holding their own against UCLA. They defended well and had more quality looks at the goal than UCLA.

I am not going to say that I called it because I truly thought UCLA would win this one but I did bring up the question of altitude affecting UCLA.

The other things that stood out to me were the long flip throw ins. Those are real game changers because they are almost better than a corner kick. Also, for all the complaining about Colorado playing "boot ball", for the most part, what I saw was mostly possession soccer played through the middle and then out to their wide forwards. This game could have easily been 2-0 or even 3-0 if Colordo converted the 1v1 chances they had. Credit to UCLA's keeper for defending those chances extremely well.

Now what about USC? Can the Buffs pull another upset at home?


----------



## Glen

I think UCLA's only good win this year has been Pepperdine.  They haven't beaten another top 25 school all year - they've already had several opportunities with a couple of more left.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> Congrats Bernie.  I will PM you to make  arrangements for you to receive payment.


The Eagle has landed.
No matter what else you say or do, you cannot be accused of welching.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Glen said:


> I think UCLA's only good win this year has been Pepperdine.  They haven't beaten another top 25 school all year - they've already had several opportunities with a couple of more left.


UCLA played a really good second half in that game.


SpeedK1llz said:


> Wow! I was only able to watch the first half but based upon what I saw, they were holding their own against UCLA. They defended well and had more quality looks at the goal than UCLA.
> 
> I am not going to say that I called it because I truly thought UCLA would win this one but I did bring up the question of altitude affecting UCLA.
> 
> The other things that stood out to me were the long flip throw ins. Those are real game changers because they are almost better than a corner kick. Also, for all the complaining about Colorado playing "boot ball", for the most part, what I saw was mostly possession soccer played through the middle and then out to their wide forwards. This game could have easily been 2-0 or even 3-0 if Colordo converted the 1v1 chances they had. Credit to UCLA's keeper for defending those chances extremely well.
> 
> Now what about USC? Can the Buffs pull another upset at home?


Arizona and Colorado are Flip throw teams.
It does create some opportunities.
I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

SpeedK1llz said:


> Now what about USC? Can the Buffs pull another upset at home?


I think USC is a better team than UCLA this year.
In Colorado, its a different game.

Like BYU at home, the altitude and conditions are not SoCal friendly.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Bernie Sanders said:


> The Eagle has landed.
> No matter what else you say or do, you cannot be accused of welching.


You should have bet a bottle per goal scored Bern. MAP was confident the Buffs wouldn't score any goals in their last 4.


----------



## offthecrossbar

Glen said:


> I think UCLA's only good win this year has been Pepperdine.  They haven't beaten another top 25 school all year - they've already had several opportunities with a couple of more left.


Penn St and Texas A&M were  both top 25 teams when they lost to UCLA.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

offthecrossbar said:


> Penn St and Texas A&M were  both top 25 teams when they lost to UCLA.


UCLA always has the pedigree.
Its the intangibles that bite them in the ass from time to time.,
Hey, they win more than almost anyone else in the long run, but they should, right?
They get to pick first.


----------



## Glen

offthecrossbar said:


> Penn St and Texas A&M were  both top 25 teams when they lost to UCLA.


And Pepperdine wasn't in the top 25 when UCLA beat them.  Current rankings are more relevant, no?


----------



## Bernie Sanders

SpeedK1llz said:


> You should have bet a bottle per goal scored Bern. MAP was confident the Buffs wouldn't score any goals in their last 4.


We need to save some fun for the post season.
MAP honored the wager.


----------



## offthecrossbar

Glen said:


> And Pepperdine wasn't in the top 25 when UCLA beat them.  Current rankings are more relevant, no?


tomatoes tomatos!


----------



## SpeedK1llz

USC and Utah draw 1-1 in double OT. So Cal lungs are screaming for O2 up in the Rockies & Wasatch range.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

SpeedK1llz said:


> USC and Utah draw 1-1 in double OT. So Cal lungs are screaming for O2 up in the Rockies & Wasatch range.


Utah is no joke.


----------



## goldentoe

goldentoe said:


> Cal usually finds their way to the door early.  That being said, I wouldn't  be surprised to see Colorado take one of the big 4 down.  I predict they win 1 on the road, and 1 at home.


Nailed it!!   

Okay, I said "I wouldn't be surprised".  I take it back, I am surprised.  Surprised they have a chance to go 3-1 vs. the big 4...........Not bad Buffs, not bad at all.....


----------



## clarino

MakeAPlay said:


> One down and 3 to go.  Colorado is going to be facing a focused Cal squad on Sunday.  i still think that Colorado goes 0-5 or 0-4-1 in it's last 5 games.  They will still get in the dance though and might even get a first round home game.


The Buffs prove again why you have no clue about college soccer.  UCLA beaten by my girl, JT, and her crew.


----------



## Lion Eyes

Talent + confidence + momentum = winner....


----------



## socalkdg

Is soccer like a lot of other sports and its always harder to win on the road?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Where is the big bragging bully? Shouldn't talk shit about kids.
Karma is a bitch.
And so is she.


----------



## Zerodenero

goldentoe said:


> Nailed it!!
> 
> Okay, I said "I wouldn't be surprised".  I take it back, I am surprised.  Surprised they have a chance to go 3-1 vs. the big 4...........Not bad Buffs, not bad at all.....


So After all this Buff chatter I had to watch the replay and dang - I'm a believer. Them girls up the Colorado Rocky's who get to train @ a cruzing altitude of 5400ft brought it to the Bruins, capitalized on errors (sloppy passes etc) and appeared fit for the fight. Even when the buffs were getting pelted towards the final
Minutes, it felt like they were ready willing and able to counter punch their Bruins in the face.

I'm no soccer savant, but with all that talent in Westwood, I expected them to roll just about everyone in the pax-12 except for Stanford n SC.

Coaching?


----------



## offthecrossbar

I compare Colorado winning the Pac12 to Leicester City winning the Premier league last season.  It happens once in a lifetime.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Zerodenero said:


> Coaching?


This may be the launching of a proverbial SCUD for some...

In my opinion it is a legitimate question however, I still think altitude played a factor in this particular loss (and USC's draw vs. Utah). Last time I was in Denver, I was out of breath just walking. Imagine trying to run around for 90 minutes connecting laser perfect passes.

I don't know enough about Cromwell to put this on her but it would appear she made some sort of adjustment at the half as UCLA dominated after that. The question is why didn't the team have that same intensity in the first half. Is that on Cromwell or did the players go into this with the mindset that this was going to be a walk in the park?


----------



## Lion Eyes

On any given game day.....


----------



## Zerodenero

Lion Eyes said:


> On any given game day.....


Yes.....within reason. 

Generally, when you peel back the onion, You can figure out the why/how.


----------



## socalkdg

I'm a big fan of coaches that make half time adjustments and teams that play better in the 2nd half, in all sports. Lets give Colorado props for playing well, and UCLA for making adjustments at half time.


----------



## NoGoalItAll

MakeAPlay said:


> Let's rehash this in 2 weeks.  Oh and another alias blocked.


I'm ready for all the excuses.  Let them fly blowhard!!


----------



## Bernie Sanders

NoGoalItAll said:


> I'm ready for all the excuses.  Let them fly blowhard!!


When you live by the sword, well, I think we all know how it goes...
MAP and NG have lived by the "proverbial" sword, lol.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Zerodenero said:


> Yes.....within reason.
> 
> Generally, when you peel back the onion, You can figure out the why/how.


Generally, but sometimes its a head scratcher.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

NoGoalItAll said:


> I'm ready for all the excuses.  Let them fly blowhard!!


Just to be fair,
There is a long way to go this season.
Winning the conference is only one step in the journey.
UCLA, Stanford, Cal, and USC will most probably be in the tournament, and this is where the last laugh will play out. (at least for those who laugh at and demean others)


----------



## offthecrossbar

Zerodenero said:


> Yes.....within reason.
> 
> Generally, when you peel back the onion, You can figure out the why/how.


Or play a home and away game like the knock out rounds in UEFA Champions League to determine a true winner.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

offthecrossbar said:


> Or play a home and away game like the knock out rounds in UEFA Champions League to determine a true winner.


That would be nice, but there are only so many games that can be played.
You'd have to eliminate the non conference games to do that.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

I think the game of the week is Loyola and Pepperdine.
WCC  implications are clear.
If Pepperdine can win this week and next week at Pacific, they knock BYU off the top of the WCC hill this year, and that is no small feat.


----------



## offthecrossbar

Bernie Sanders said:


> That would be nice, but there are only so many games that can be played.
> You'd have to eliminate the non conference games to do that.


It's also why the NBA, MLB and NHL playoffs play a best of 5 or 7 game series.  To eliminate the chance of luck beating a better team.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

offthecrossbar said:


> It's also why the NBA, MLB and NHL playoffs play a best of 5 or 7 game series.  To eliminate the chance of luck beating a better team.


Well, like I said, you gotta be able to fit things in.
I agree with you, but we also need to be realistic within school, and the length of the season.
They alternate home games every year, and that seems to be the best solution unless you want to eliminate non conference play.


----------



## offthecrossbar

Bernie Sanders said:


> Well, like I said, you gotta be able to fit things in.
> I agree with you, but we also need to be realistic within school, and the length of the season.
> They alternate home games every year, and that seems to be the best solution unless you want to eliminate non conference play.


I would be an advocate for eliminating non-conference play for conference home and away games.  Then a true champion would be crowned.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

offthecrossbar said:


> I would be an advocate for eliminating non-conference play for conference home and away games.  Then a true champion would be crowned.


I dont agree.
I would agree if only the champion made tournament play, but as it is, the non conference games add so much in terms of preparing, and defining a team.
That, and post season play is still a part of the top tier teams, even without a conference title, and the ultimate prize is within that field of play.
Who cares if you win the conference title, but lose to the third place team in the tournament?


----------



## offthecrossbar

Bernie Sanders said:


> I dont agree.
> I would agree if only the champion made tournament play, but as it is, the non conference games add so much in terms of preparing, and defining a team.
> That, and post season play is still a part of the top tier teams, even without a conference title, and the ultimate prize is within that field of play.
> Who cares if you win the conference title, but lose to the third place team in the tournament?


It's how UEFA selects who plays in the Champions League.  Qualifications are awarded based on a teams standings and the league they play in.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

offthecrossbar said:


> It's how UEFA selects who plays in the Champions League.  Qualifications are awarded based on a teams standings and the league they play in.


Maybe you should take this up with the NCAA.
Im just an idiot parent on a soccer site.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Bernie Sanders said:


> I think the game of the week is Loyola and Pepperdine.
> WCC  implications are clear.
> If Pepperdine can win this week and next week at Pacific, they knock BYU off the top of the WCC hill this year, and that is no small feat.


Agree Bern. Pepperdine needs to go after this title outright. They've shared the title with BYU before and in my opinion it's BS that they don't use other variables to break the tie. Pepp needs to go into this match do or die. A shared title weakens the value. They need to do the same thing with Pacific.

Last year, San Francisco took their foot off the gas and gave the title back to BYU and also lost a tourney bid. Pepp should obviously make the tourney regardless but it's nice to go in with momentum and a title.


----------



## gkrent

[QUOTE="SpeedK1llz, post: 20463, member: 749]Last year, San Francisco took their foot off the gas and gave the title back to BYU and also lost a tourney bid. [/QUOTE].

 San Fran should have got a playoff berth.  I'm still bitter about that.


----------



## Lion Eyes

gkrent said:


> [QUOTE="SpeedK1llz, post: 20463, member: 749]Last year, San Francisco took their foot off the gas and gave the title back to BYU and also lost a tourney bid.


.
San Fran should have got a playoff berth.  I'm still bitter about that.[/QUOTE]



Damn that RPI...


----------



## Lion Eyes

offthecrossbar said:


> It's also why the NBA, MLB and NHL playoffs play a best of 5 or 7 game series.  To eliminate the chance of luck beating a better team.


There also a whole lot of $$$$$$$$$$ involved in the "professional" sports....


----------



## offthecrossbar

Lion Eyes said:


> There also a whole lot of $$$$$$$$$$ involved in the "professional" sports....


Not in pro womens soccer and lots of $$$$$$$$$ in college football and basketball.


----------



## Lion Eyes

offthecrossbar said:


> Not in pro womens soccer and lots of $$$$$$$$$ in college football and basketball.


True..
Which is why our dd's need to get an education/degree from their college experience.
Seven game playoffs are at best icing on the cake.


----------



## offthecrossbar

The altitude didn't affect USC beating Colorado 3-0 today.


----------



## Justafan

Some thoughts and observations on this years season and women's college soccer in general:

1) USC is the best team in the country by a wide margin.  I haven't seen all the teams play, but I've seen enough (Stanford, UCLA, N.C., Penn State, Notre Dame, South Carolina, Cal, Florida).

2) USC has the best offensive attack in the country by a wide margin.  They are the only team that actually has a plan of attack in the final third.  Not only do they have a plan, they have the patience, IQ, chemistry, and creativity to execute it better than any other team. 

3) Not sure if their offensive attack is coaching, player chemistry, individual player IQ, or individual creativity, but if it is coaching, McApine should be the USWNT head coach, or at a minimum, the U-17 USWNT head coach.

4) Anthony, Johnson, and Pruitt are easily the best trio of strikers in the nation on one team.  Their ability to play with their backs against the goal gives USC many more offensive options as compared to other teams. 

5) USC's midfielder #6 will be a nice replacement after Andrews graduates.

6)It's amazing to me how many teams (including many ranked teams) have absolutely NO plan in the final third.  The coaches should be embarrassed that their teams are still playing kickball at this level. 

7) UCLA misses Jenkins and will not make it to the quarters without her.

8) South Carolina is a joke at #3.  They have a nice striker and that's it.  If they ever meet the other USC, I predict a 5-0 win for the Trojans.

9) I saw North Carolina play a couple of times this year (my first time really seeing them, once against USC) and what I observed is that the Anson Dorrance philosophy of soccer is to out-athlete you (subbing in 5 or 6 players at a time as if to say I am just going to exhaust your team with run after run).  Am I right?  I saw a post on another forum basically confirming my suspicions.  I basically saw a kickball team out there.  If I am right, why is this guy so celebrated?  Just because he figured out how to get results this way before everybody else?  Absolute joke!!  

10)  Why isn't the Pac-12 as dominant, or even more for that matter, as the ACC?  CalSouth absolutely dominates at the youth level (YNC's, ODP championships, National team players, etc.) and yet struggles to have more than three teams ranked in the top 25.  I don't get that.  And that's that Cal-North, Az, Nv, Ut., & Co. have plenty of good players that feed into the Pac-12.  Is it bias in the ranking system?  I tend to think not so much as the ACC definitely has substantially more national championships than the Pac-12.  If you take a look at college softball as a comparison, California (and more specifically Southern CA softball) absolutely dominates the college scene.  Even in the years WITHOUT a California team in the college world series (8 final teams), there are more than double the California girls on those 8 teams than any other state.  A couple of years ago the final was Oklahoma against Tennessee and there were more girls from California than from either OK or TN in that game.  Bottom line, you can't win in softball without California girls.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Anyone heard from MAP?
I might send the police to her house for a welfare check.


----------



## offthecrossbar

Sheriff Joe said:


> Anyone heard from MAP?
> I might send the police to her house for a welfare check.


Better send the police to check on Pepperdine posters.  They seem to be MIA after losing to LMU.  Go Lions!


----------



## Sheriff Joe

offthecrossbar said:


> Better send the police to check on Pepperdine posters.  They seem to be MIA after losing to LMU.  Go Lions!


Are you a MAP fan?


----------



## Bernie Sanders

offthecrossbar said:


> Better send the police to check on Pepperdine posters.  They seem to be MIA after losing to LMU.  Go Lions!


No police needed.
Long drive home.
LMU came out and scored in the first minute of the game. They were fired up and took it to Pepperdine for most of the first half.
Pepperdine came out hot in the second half, and gave it right back, but CP in goal for the Lions was up to the challenge, and made a couple really crucial saves to secure the win.
Congrats LMU.
They really came to play.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Justafan said:


> Some thoughts and observations on this years season and women's college soccer in general:
> 
> 1) USC is the best team in the country


I agree.
They are the best team Ive seen this year.


----------



## Lion Eyes

offthecrossbar said:


> Better send the police to check on Pepperdine posters.  They seem to be MIA after losing to LMU.  Go Lions!


I missed the game..
Were you there?
Did you watch it on line?
What happened?
Please fill us in.


----------



## Lion Eyes

Lion Eyes said:


> I missed the game..
> Were you there?
> Did you watch it on line?
> What happened?
> Please fill us in.


Ahh...never mind....
Bernie just gave a report.
Thanks anyways.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

offthecrossbar said:


> Better send the police to check on Pepperdine posters.  They seem to be MIA after losing to LMU.  Go Lions!


We're here. I have other people in my tribe so can't watch every minute of every game or watch this message board every second like some people do. Still need to watch for myself but LMU was either going to come out shot from a cannon or shot with a tranquilizer after the OT loss to Santa Clara. Clearly, it was the former. Congrats to LMU!

They're still going to win the WCC, albeit shared with BYU, and they get an automatic bid to the tourney. After last season, this year is an unmitaged success already. I think Pepperdine can go to the sweet 16 this year.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

offthecrossbar said:


> Better send the police to check on Pepperdine posters.  They seem to be MIA after losing to LMU.  Go Lions!


At least the Pepperdine people are cool and don't talk shit and think they know everything like MAP. I don't think she has been around here, sounding off for a week, kind of nice.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

What a weekend of west coast D1 soccer! NOBODY would have ever guessed that UCLA would go 0-2 against Colorado & Utah and that USC would tie Utah. Nice bounce back win for USC against Colorado.

Heck, even Woeful St. Mary's beat Saannn D AH GO. Bummed about Pepp but LMU has been better than their record this year. Thank you Cal for proving me right once again against Arizona. IMHO, they do not deserve to go to the tourney with all the eggs they've laid this year.

Too bad the upcoming USC vs. UCLA game will have nothing but pride on the line. Would have loved to see a title bout. Despite Stanford taking the Pac-12, USC is clear favorite to win it all.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Sheriff Joe said:


> At least the Pepperdine people are cool and don't talk shit and think they know everything like MAP. I don't think she has been around here, sounding off for a week, kind of nice.


She'll be back. And when she is, I fully expect her to launch an endless barrage of SCUDS on a few people...


----------



## offthecrossbar

SpeedK1llz said:


> What a weekend of west coast D1 soccer! NOBODY would have ever guessed that UCLA would go 0-2 against Colorado & Utah and that USC would tie Utah. Nice bounce back win for USC against Colorado.
> 
> Heck, even Woeful St. Mary's beat Saannn D AH GO. Bummed about Pepp but LMU has been better than their record this year. Thank you Cal for proving me right once again against Arizona. IMHO, they do not deserve to go to the tourney with all the eggs they've laid this year.
> 
> Too bad the upcoming USC vs. UCLA game will have nothing but pride on the line. Would have loved to see a title bout. Despite Stanford taking the Pac-12, USC is clear favorite to win it all.


Sorry to burst your bubble, but CAL's RPI will get a tourney invite and Stanford still has to beat CAL to clinch the Pac12 title.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

offthecrossbar said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble, but CAL's RPI will get a tourney invite and Stanford still has to beat CAL to clinch the Pac12 title.


Hilarious! Have you seen Cal play the last 5 years? This season, they are totally locked in for their annual first round exit. I know they'll make the tourney, I was merely providing my personal opinion. Bubble still in tact...


----------



## offthecrossbar

SpeedK1llz said:


> Hilarious! Have you seen Cal play the last 5 years? This season, they are totally locked in for their annual first round exit. I know they'll make the tourney, I was merely providing my personal opinion. Bubble still in tact...


I don't follow Cal, but they are an elite academic institution.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

SpeedK1llz said:


> What a weekend of west coast D1 soccer! NOBODY would have ever guessed that UCLA would go 0-2 against Colorado & Utah and that USC would tie Utah. Nice bounce back win for USC against Colorado.
> 
> Heck, even Woeful St. Mary's beat Saannn D AH GO. Bummed about Pepp but LMU has been better than their record this year. Thank you Cal for proving me right once again against Arizona. IMHO, they do not deserve to go to the tourney with all the eggs they've laid this year.
> 
> Too bad the upcoming USC vs. UCLA game will have nothing but pride on the line. Would have loved to see a title bout. Despite Stanford taking the Pac-12, USC is clear favorite to win it all.


I remember watching the BYU at Utah game early in the year, and thinking, "damn!, Utah is really good!"
I figured they would make a dent in the Pac 12 this year.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

offthecrossbar said:


> I don't follow Cal, but they are an elite academic institution.


True but this is a soccer forum not the Elite Academic Institutions forum...


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Bernie Sanders said:


> I remember watching the BYU at Utah game early in the year, and thinking, "damn!, Utah is really good!"
> I figured they would make a dent in the Pac 12 this year.


So Colorado surely has secured an NCAA tourney bid with their wins over Cal and UCLA. What about Utah? Do they make it in as well? I'd love to see them make it. I think they've got major upset potential in the first round.


----------



## offthecrossbar

SpeedK1llz said:


> True but this is a soccer forum not the Elite Academic Institutions forum...


Oh, on the contrary dear, don't soccer players commit to universities based on how elite the academic institutions are?

You should give some love to Cal, they did beat USC at their home field.


----------



## espola

SpeedK1llz said:


> True but this is a soccer forum not the Elite Academic Institutions forum...


They are not going to be playing soccer forever, but their diploma will be permanent.


----------



## Zerodenero

offthecrossbar said:


> Oh, on the contrary dear, don't soccer players commit to universities based on how elite the academic institutions are?.


In theory....maybe. In actuality, not so much.


----------



## goldentoe

SpeedK1llz said:


> So Colorado surely has secured an NCAA tourney bid with their wins over Cal and UCLA. What about Utah? Do they make it in as well? I'd love to see them make it. I think they've got major upset potential in the first round.


Utah will be in.  Hopefully the Pac 12 gets 6 in.  In my opinion the top 6 all deserve to go.  Huge drop off after #6 in the Pac 12.


----------



## Zerodenero

SpeedK1llz said:


> Too bad the upcoming USC vs. UCLA game will have nothing but pride on the line. Would have loved to see a title bout. Despite Stanford taking the Pac-12, USC is clear favorite to win it all.



While I'm not in the know, a Bruin loss to their cross town rivals can't be good for Cromwell......especially considering the plethora (platoons) of Talent she has at her command.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

offthecrossbar said:


> Oh, on the contrary dear, don't soccer players commit to universities based on how elite the academic institutions are?
> 
> You should give some love to Cal, they did beat USC at their home field.


"Dear"?
You didnt just go JaP dear, ...yes, yes, oh yes you did.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Zerodenero said:


> While I'm not in the know, a Bruin loss to their cross town rivals can't be good for Cromwell......especially considering the plethora (platoons) of Talent she has at her command.


The world ( and a soccer team) needs ditch diggers too.
The right mix of talent and team chemistry


espola said:


> They are not going to be playing soccer forever, but their diploma will be permanent.


Where did you get yours?


----------



## espola

Bernie Sanders said:


> The world ( and a soccer team) needs ditch diggers too.
> The right mix of talent and team chemistry
> 
> Where did you get yours?


San Diego State University.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

espola said:


> San Diego State University.


Nice try.
That entire mesa was ranchland in the 1800s.
This thread is about important things, like college soccer.
Follow up in the ebola's nayberhood section, thanks.


----------



## Zerodenero

Bernie Sanders said:


> The world ( and a soccer team) needs ditch diggers too.


That being the case, better to be diggin' ditches at base of Bel Air than at the under the 110/Jefferson

But I digress....While I don't have a dog in the pac-12 fight, It sure is turning out to be a fun fight to watch.


----------



## Mystery Train

Bernie Sanders said:


> The world ( and a soccer team) needs ditch diggers too.
> The right mix of talent and team chemistry


Not to distract from all the smack talk, but this is a really great point.  Can't believe how many times you see this play out at all levels of sport.  All-star teams sent to international competitions, NBA & MLB teams made up of high-priced free agent stars, Division 1 rosters stocked with National Team level talent...even down to youth club teams pieced together by recruiting all the local hot-shots from other teams:  so many times, despite an obvious talent advantage, they will get run off the pitch/field/court by a well coached, motivated team composed of role-players, complimentary pieces, built around a few A+ talent leaders who all know their jobs and commit to being on the same page day in and day out.  This is why team sport outcomes are so much harder to predict.  You don't win championships with resumes.


----------



## socalkdg

Zerodenero said:


> While I'm not in the know, a Bruin loss to their cross town rivals can't be good for Cromwell......especially considering the plethora (platoons) of Talent she has at her command.


She gets a free pass with Pugh and Sanchez coming in next year, no matter what happens this year.


----------



## soccerobserver

socalkdg said:


> She gets a free pass with Pugh and Sanchez coming in next year, no matter what happens this year.


Doesn't she get credit and the benefit of the doubt for previously winning the title too???


----------



## offthecrossbar

Mystery Train said:


> Not to distract from all the smack talk, but this is a really great point.  Can't believe how many times you see this play out at all levels of sport.  All-star teams sent to international competitions, NBA & MLB teams made up of high-priced free agent stars, Division 1 rosters stocked with National Team level talent...even down to youth club teams pieced together by recruiting all the local hot-shots from other teams:  so many times, despite an obvious talent advantage, they will get run off the pitch/field/court by a well coached, motivated team composed of role-players, complimentary pieces, built around a few A+ talent leaders who all know their jobs and commit to being on the same page day in and day out.  This is why team sport outcomes are so much harder to predict.  You don't win championships with resumes.


Please explain then why it's been a decade since the last mid-major conference school has won a Womens NCAA D1 Soccer Championship.


----------



## Zerodenero

offthecrossbar said:


> Please explain then why it's been a decade since the last mid-major conference school has won a Womens NCAA D1 Soccer Championship.


Valid point...same can be said for other popular collegiate sports (_tho m-trains breakdown sure sounds good)._


----------



## offthecrossbar

Zerodenero said:


> Valid point...same can be said for other popular collegiate sports (_tho m-trains breakdown sure sounds good)._


Men's NCAA B-Ball is an exception though, because NBA ready players can declare for the draft after their freshmen year.  This leaves the elite programs needing to usher in underclassmens year in and year out, leveling the playing field for mid-major schools like UConn with a starting line-up comprised of Jr and Sr players.


----------



## Mystery Train

offthecrossbar said:


> Please explain then why it's been a decade since the last mid-major conference school has won a Womens NCAA D1 Soccer Championship.


I didn't say you do it without talent.  Read my post again.  I said you need some A+ talent as leaders to build around with role players.  And no where did I say that mid-majors compete with Power 5 Div 1 teams.   I was running with a point that Bern made about needing a blend of chemistry WITH talent.  That Colorado is doing so well in the Pac 12 is case in point.  Never said talent wasn't part of the equation.  But I can give you tons of other examples where the "all-star" collection of talent failed against a less talented, but more organized outfit.  If you still disagree with me on that point, I'll be happy to put together a list.


----------



## offthecrossbar

Mystery Train said:


> I didn't say you do it without talent.  Read my post again.  I said you need some A+ talent as leaders to build around with role players.  And no where did I say that mid-majors compete with Power 5 Div 1 teams.   I was running with a point that Bern made about needing a blend of chemistry WITH talent.  That Colorado is doing so well in the Pac 12 is case in point.  Never said talent wasn't part of the equation.  But I can give you tons of other examples where the "all-star" collection of talent failed against a less talented, but more organized outfit.  If you still disagree with me on that point, I'll be happy to put together a list.


Okay so, Colorado is competitive this year.  Are you saying they will be a top 3 Pac12 team next year? 





			
				mystery train said:
			
		

> talent...even down to youth club teams pieced together by recruiting all the local hot-shots from other teams: so many times, despite an obvious talent advantage, they will get run off the pitch/field/court by a well coached, motivated team composed of role-players,complimentary pieces, built around a few A+ talentleaders who all know their jobs and commit to being on the same page day in and day out.


----------



## Mystery Train

offthecrossbar said:


> Okay so, Colorado is competitive this year.  Are you saying they will be a top 3 Pac12 team next year?


Maybe they will.  I don't know.  But any team that wants to be at that level needs "ditch diggers" and role players.  You disagree?  I think if you check out the champions of almost every major sport in the US and internationally you will see that they don't do it by simply signing the most talented starters at every position.  Patriots and Spurs.  Liecster City.  Hell, even big bad Barca gets their talented guys to play specific roles and stay organized in a system.  Do you think that the most talented collection of individual players will always win the championship regardless of team chemistry and role players?  If so, you should talk to the 2004 Lakers.


----------



## offthecrossbar

Mystery train said:
			
		

> Division 1 rosters stocked with National Team level talent...even down to youth club teams pieced together byrecruiting all the local hot-shots from other teams: so many times, despite an obvious talent advantage, they will get run off the pitch/field/court by a well coached, motivated team composed of role-players,complimentary pieces, built around a few A+ talentleaders who all know their jobs and commit to beingon the same page day in and day out.


Sorry I'm new at this, but your post above does states, "D1 rosters stocked with National team level of talent.  Will still get run off the pitch by a well coached, motivated team composed of roll players, built around a few A+ talent leaders." 

Maybe some times but, come tourney time the teams with a roster full of blue chippers will win out in the end.  Refer to the last decade of Women NCAA D1 Champions.

If LMU gets an tournament bid, noway my DDs school runs the table.


----------



## offthecrossbar

Mystery Train said:


> Maybe they will.  I don't know.  But any team that wants to be at that level needs "ditch diggers" and role players.  You disagree?  I think if you check out the champions of almost every major sport in the US and internationally you will see that they don't do it by simply signing the most talented starters at every position.  Patriots and Spurs.  Liecster City.  Hell, even big bad Barca gets their talented guys to play specific roles and stay organized in a system.  Do you think that the most talented collection of individual players will always win the championship regardless of team chemistry and role players?  If so, you should talk to the 2004 Lakers.


In any team sport, it's the coaches job to put the pieces together.  The more elite players a team has the chances of winning is greater. 

In the modern NBA a Big 3 is needed out of a starting 5.

Cavs with Lebron, Irving and Love (was supposed to be the 3rd), probably more like Thompson.
Miami with Lebron, Wade and Bosh.
Spurs with Duncan, Parker and Ginobili
Warriors with Thompson, Curry, Green and now Durant.


----------



## offthecrossbar

Mystery Train said:


> Maybe they will.  I don't know.  But any team that wants to be at that level needs "ditch diggers" and role players.  You disagree?  I think if you check out the champions of almost every major sport in the US and internationally you will see that they don't do it by simply signing the most talented starters at every position.  Patriots and Spurs.  Liecster City.  Hell, even big bad Barca gets their talented guys to play specific roles and stay organized in a system.  Do you think that the most talented collection of individual players will always win the championship regardless of team chemistry and role players?  If so, you should talk to the 2004 Lakers.


Spurs actually have a Big 3; Aldredge, Parker and Leonard.  As for the Lakers losing in 2004 and Shaq not offered the contract he wanted, the Lakers were 3peat champions from 2000-2002, before losingto the Pistons in Finals in 2003. If Shaq and Kobe could have co-existed who knows how many more championships they could have won together.  So I wouldn't say Shaq and Kobe was a failed duo by any means.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

soccerobserver said:


> Doesn't she get credit and the benefit of the doubt for previously winning the title too???


No.
Confucious say,...
When you get all  blue chippers, you get very short rope.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

offthecrossbar said:


> Please explain then why it's been a decade since the last mid-major conference school has won a Womens NCAA D1 Soccer Championship.


Why would they ever win?
On paper, UCLA wins every year.


----------



## offthecrossbar

Bernie Sanders said:


> No.
> Confucious say,...
> When you get all  blue chippers, you get very short rope.


But, Jill Ellis coached at UCLA for 11 years and never won a College Cup.  She left UCLA to oversee the US Womens YNT program.


----------



## offthecrossbar

Bernie Sanders said:


> Why would they ever win?
> On paper, UCLA wins every year.


That's Stanford.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

offthecrossbar said:


> But, Jill Ellis coached at UCLA for 11 years and never won a College Cup.  She left UCLA to oversee the US Womens YNT program.


Maybe you're right.
signed, BJ Snow.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

offthecrossbar said:


> That's Stanford.


Academically, yes.
The best soccer players are going to UCLA, at least on paper.


----------



## offthecrossbar

Bernie Sanders said:


> Maybe you're right.
> signed, BJ Snow.


Not sure that was a sarcasm, because BJ Snow left UCLA for the U17 YNT job and Cromwell won the College Cup with his recruits.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

offthecrossbar said:


> Not sure that was a sarcasm, because BJ Snow left UCLA for the U17 YNT job and Cromwell won the College Cup with his recruits.


How is that working out?
Not bashing anyone, but is there a pattern developing?


----------



## offthecrossbar

Bernie Sanders said:


> Academically, yes.
> The best soccer players are going to UCLA, at least on paper.


You think UCLA gets to pick the Blue Chippers before Stanford?  I don't agree, everything being equal, GPA, test scores and scholarship offer.  I say Stanford gets to pick first.


----------



## offthecrossbar

Bernie Sanders said:


> How is that working out?


I doubt Jill Ellis will be firing him any time soon.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

offthecrossbar said:


> I doubt Jill Ellis will be firing him any time soon.


I doubt it as well.
Where are we going with this?
Do you think if Cromwell doesnt win, she too will be pulled up to the National team?


----------



## Bernie Sanders

offthecrossbar said:


> You think UCLA gets to pick the Blue Chippers before Stanford?  I don't agree, everything being equal, GPA, test scores and scholarship offer.  I say Stanford gets to pick first.


Soccer only.
UCLA gets the Lion's share of the top players.
GPA is Stanford's domain.
This is a soccer forum.


----------



## offthecrossbar

Bernie Sanders said:


> I doubt it as well.
> Where are we going with this?
> Do you think if Cromwell doesnt win, she too will be pulled up to the National team?


Nah, Cromwell isn't part of the Ellis coaching tree.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

offthecrossbar said:


> Nah, Cromwell isn't part of the Ellis coaching tree.


So is she on a short leash or not?


----------



## offthecrossbar

Bernie Sanders said:


> Soccer only.
> UCLA gets the Lion's share of the top players.
> GPA is Stanford's domain.
> This is a soccer forum.


I think Stanford gets first dibs, but several YNT players probably don't have the required minimum GPA to get pushed through admissions.  Then commit to other elite soccer programs.  Andy Sullivan, Tierna Davidson, Amack, Campbell, Dibiasi and Xiao aren't chopped liver.


----------



## offthecrossbar

Bernie Sanders said:


> So is she on a short leash or not?


Nope, isn't her contract good through 2020 or something like that.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

offthecrossbar said:


> I think Stanford gets first dibs, but several YNT players probably don't have the required minimum GPA to get pushed through admissions.  Then commit to other elite soccer programs.  Andy Sullivan, Tierna Davidson, Amack, Campbell, Dibiasi and Xiao aren't chopped liver.


Not chopped liver at all. They are in the top 1%.
You actually made my point for me. Not all the best soccer players are also Stanford academic material.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

offthecrossbar said:


> Nope, isn't her contract good through 2020 or something like that.


I expect UCLA to win before then.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

offthecrossbar said:


> Nah, Cromwell isn't part of the Ellis coaching tree.


I actually like the direction Ellis has taken the USWNT of late.
She is mixing youth with experience, and opening up the door to more talent.


----------



## Mystery Train

offthecrossbar said:


> Spurs actually have a Big 3; Aldredge, Parker and Leonard.  As for the Lakers losing in 2004 and Shaq not offered the contract he wanted, the Lakers were 3peat champions from 2000-2002, before losingto the Pistons in Finals in 2003. If Shaq and Kobe could have co-existed who knows how many more championships they could have won together.  So I wouldn't say Shaq and Kobe was a failed duo by any means.


You're all about putting words in my mouth and then tearing down the straw man.  Kobe and Shaq were a huge success...as long as they had  complimentary players around them and before the chemistry went sour.  You made my point for me.  Kobe, Shaw, Karl Malone and Gary Payton were individually much better than anyone on that Pistons team.  I'm still bitter, lol.  

You keep trying to frame my argument like I'm saying talent isn't important.  I'm saying that talent without chemistry and complimentary pieces will often lose to less talent that has those two elements.   I don't think that is either controversial nor especially new.


----------



## Mystery Train

I meant Shaq, not Shaw.


----------



## offthecrossbar

Mystery Train said:


> You're all about putting words in my mouth and then tearing down the straw man.  Kobe and Shaq were a huge success...as long as they had  complimentary players around them and before the chemistry went sour.  You made my point for me.  Kobe, Shaw, Karl Malone and Gary Payton were individually much better than anyone on that Pistons team.  I'm still bitter, lol.
> 
> You keep trying to frame my argument like I'm saying talent isn't important.  I'm saying that talent without chemistry and complimentary pieces will often lose to less talent that has those two elements.   I don't think that is either controversial nor especially new.


The Mailman and the Glove were past their prime when they got to the Lakers.


----------



## offthecrossbar

Mystery Train said:


> You're all about putting words in my mouth and then tearing down the straw man.  Kobe and Shaq were a huge success...as long as they had  complimentary players around them and before the chemistry went sour.  You made my point for me.  Kobe, Shaw, Karl Malone and Gary Payton were individually much better than anyone on that Pistons team.  I'm still bitter, lol.
> 
> You keep trying to frame my argument like I'm saying talent isn't important.  I'm saying that talent without chemistry and complimentary pieces will often lose to less talent that has those two elements.   I don't think that is either controversial nor especially new.


Every team needs complimentary players.  Unfortunately, the NFL, MLB and NBA try to prevent teams from building an all-star team (Golden State Is an exception, because Curry is under paid).  That is why the leagues have salary caps, luxury taxes, and team caps.  If not, the big market teams would be all-star teams.

I'm happy to read you agree a team needs talent.  It's why programs such as Alabama Football and Kentucky Basketball are favored every year to win a National Championship.  The coaches have their blue chip players believing in their winning philosophy.


----------



## Mystery Train

offthecrossbar said:


> The Mailman and the Glove were past their prime when they got to the Lakers.


No doubt.  But even so, the Lakers had 4 future HoF players, Kobe and Shaq in or near prime,  plus Horace Grant and Byron Russel off the bench.    The Pistons? Rip Hamilton, Ben Wallace, Tayshaun Prince, an old Rasheed Wallace, and Chauncey Billups, along with such blue chippers like Antonio McDyess and Mehmet Okur.  On paper, even accounting for their age, the Lakers should have won in a cakewalk.  Don't underestimate the importance of chemistry & ditch diggers.


----------



## offthecrossbar

Mystery Train said:


> No doubt.  But even so, the Lakers had 4 future HoF players, Kobe and Shaq in or near prime,  plus Horace Grant and Byron Russel off the bench.    The Pistons? Rip Hamilton, Ben Wallace, Tayshaun Prince, an old Rasheed Wallace, and Chauncey Billups, along with such blue chippers like Antonio McDyess and Mehmet Okur.  On paper, even accounting for their age, the Lakers should have won in a cakewalk.  Don't underestimate the importance of chemistry & ditch diggers.


The Mailman was pushing 40 and the Glove was 35.  They were match-up vs Chauncy age 27 and Rasheed Wallace was 29 and not old, but in his prime.  Add Tashaun 24, Ben Wallace 29, Rip Hamilton 25/26 all in their 20s.  The Lakers were old, Horace Grant was 38 and Rick Fox was 34 along with a weak Lakers bench.  Sure on paper it was 4 future HOFamers, but only 2 were in their prime.  The Lakers didn't have much else, besides Fisher at 29.

Which brings us back full circle, Detroit didn't beat 4 future hall of famers in their prime.  They couldn't because the NBA's salary cap and luxury tax prevents teams forming all-star players playing together in their prime.  If not, we would have a modern super NBA team built with Lebron, Carmelo, Wade and Chris Paul.


----------



## goldentoe

Mystery Train said:


> No doubt.  But even so, the Lakers had 4 future HoF players, Kobe and Shaq in or near prime,  plus Horace Grant and Byron Russel off the bench.    The Pistons? Rip Hamilton, Ben Wallace, Tayshaun Prince, an old Rasheed Wallace, and Chauncey Billups, along with such blue chippers like Antonio McDyess and Mehmet Okur.  On paper, even accounting for their age, the Lakers should have won in a cakewalk.  Don't underestimate the importance of chemistry & ditch diggers.


Hey, ya'll remember how it all worked out for Jalen, Ray, Juwan, Jimmy, and Chris?  They were phenomenal......so fun to watch.  But no ditch diggers, and no rings.

If we're talking basketball, some of the best ditch diggers ever were Rambis, Bowen and Oakley.  The ultimate ditch digger of my era was Rodman.  If you come across some old Piston or Bulls footage you'll realize how great that guy was.  Props to Phil and Chuck Daly for coaching that guy up to legend status. 

My daughter's favorite player of all time is Puyol.  That guy knew how to dig a ditch.  There's a game where I remember he cut his forehead open.  He had to come off the field to get it bandaged up.  He's sitting on the bench fussing with it, and fiddling with it like an 8 year old.  At the first opportunity he comes running back on the field, straight into another contested header.  The bandage flies off and he just keeps going...... He made Barcelona better....


----------



## offthecrossbar

goldentoe said:


> Hey, ya'll remember how it all worked out for Jalen, Ray, Juwan, Jimmy, and Chris?  They were phenomenal......so fun to watch.  But no ditch diggers, and no rings.
> 
> If we're talking basketball, some of the best ditch diggers ever were Rambis, Bowen and Oakley.  The ultimate ditch digger of my era was Rodman.  If you come across some old Piston or Bulls footage you'll realize how great that guy was.  Props to Phil and Chuck Daly for coaching that guy up to legend status.
> 
> My daughter's favorite player of all time is Puyol.  That guy knew how to dig a ditch.  There's a game where I remember he cut his forehead open.  He had to come off the field to get it bandaged up.  He's sitting on the bench fussing with it, and fiddling with it like an 8 year old.  At the first opportunity he comes running back on the field, straight into another contested header.  The bandage flies off and he just keeps going...... He made Barcelona better....


The Fab Five reached the finals as Freshmen and Sophomores.  They lost to a DUKE team with Christian Laettner and Grant Hill.  The following year they lost to UNC with 10 upperclassmen.  Thanks for proving my point the more talent you the higher probability of winning.


----------



## Mystery Train

offthecrossbar said:


> the more talent you the higher probability of winning.


Thanks Captain Obvious.  Nobody has said talent doesn't matter.  You just don't get the value of role players, and that's cool.  You clearly don't want to hear it. But I did have to laugh at your comment about the NBA salary cap preventing all-star teams.  Warriors and Heat and Cavs being pretty darn close.  USA basketball had to totally rethink player selection when Coach K and Jerry Colangelo got involved to rescue the disaster that had become our national team.  Those all stars got smoked by FAR lesser talent because they, like you, underestimated role players and chemistry.  Coach K has said many times that it isn't enough to pick the 10-15 most talented guys, that you need pieces that fit, role players and glue guys.


----------



## offthecrossbar

Mystery Train said:


> Thanks Captain Obvious.  Nobody has said talent doesn't matter.  You just don't get the value of role players, and that's cool.  You clearly don't want to hear it. But I did have to laugh at your comment about the NBA salary cap preventing all-star teams.  Warriors and Heat and Cavs being pretty darn close.  USA basketball had to totally rethink player selection when Coach K and Jerry Colangelo got involved to rescue the disaster that had become our national team.  Those all stars got smoked by FAR lesser talent because they, like you, underestimated role players and chemistry.  Coach K has said many times that it isn't enough to pick the 10-15 most talented guys, that you need pieces that fit, role players and glue guys.


I already addressed the Warriors and how they got Durant.  Reread: if their wasn't a salary cap and luxury cap; Lebron, Melo, Paul and Wade would be playing together. Instead of Lebron and Irving.

Happy to read you agree with me again.  The more talent you have with a winning coach and the players buying into the philosophy will you have a winning team.  It's not like Coach K picked Kobe and Lebron and added 10 additional 12th man roster players into the fold.  He picked ALL-STAR players and is no different than his Duke teams recruiting blue chippers every year.

I will take Kentucky in basketball every year and you can have Marquette and lets see who wins more.


----------



## Mystery Train

A straw man is a common form of argument and is an informal fallacy based on giving the impression of refuting an opponent's argument, while actually refuting an argument that was not advanced by that opponent.[1]


----------



## Mystery Train

Crossbar, you may not agree with my point, but Coach K does: 

(from an interview in 2012)-  "  I asked Coach K how he felt when Colangelo offered him the job. “I wanted to jump through the phone I was so excited,” he said. “Jerry and I started talking immediately about how to change the culture of this team. We weren’t going to simply be another ad-hoc collection of All-Stars. We needed role players that could subsume their superstar egos."


----------



## offthecrossbar

Mystery Train said:


> Crossbar, you may not agree with my point, but Coach K does:
> 
> (from an interview in 2012)-  "  I asked Coach K how he felt when Colangelo offered him the job. “I wanted to jump through the phone I was so excited,” he said. “Jerry and I started talking immediately about how to change the culture of this team. We weren’t going to simply be another ad-hoc collection of All-Stars. We needed role players that could subsume their superstar egos."


Exactly, All-Star players who buy into his team concept.  If not mistaken, Kobe didn't play for team USA team until Coach K. He always wanted to play for him and never got to when he skipped college.


----------



## offthecrossbar

Mystery Train said:


> A straw man is a common form of argument and is an informal fallacy based on giving the impression of refuting an opponent's argument, while actually refuting an argument that was not advanced by that opponent.[1]


Coach and player experience being equal.  A more talented team will beat a lesser talented team more often than not.  Unless, you are given a point spread...haha!


----------



## clarino

Yawn


----------



## socalkdg

offthecrossbar said:


> I think Stanford gets first dibs, but several YNT players probably don't have the required minimum GPA to get pushed through admissions.  Then commit to other elite soccer programs.  Andy Sullivan, Tierna Davidson, Amack, Campbell, Dibiasi and Xiao aren't chopped liver.


113 national championships for UCLA, 109 for Stanford, top 2 in the country for all sports.   I get the feeling kids are choosing these two schools pretty equally.    When choosing between UCLA and Stanford, I get the feeling the campus, the weather, if you like NorCal or SoCal better, do you want to be close or far away from family, etc. come into play.  This is your new home for 4-5 years.  First, if both schools want you, pat yourself on the back you must be an amazing player.  Second, where do you want to spend your free time?   I can't imagine being anywhere except here in the south, but just as easy I can see kids choosing to live up north as well.  You might also notice the position you play is already loaded, so you choose the other school.  Or one of the two schools has a major that is very strong so you choose that.  Don't see how any kid could go wrong choosing either school.


----------



## Mystery Train

offthecrossbar said:


> Coach and player experience being equal.  A more talented team will beat a lesser talented team more often than not.  Unless, you are given a point spread...haha!


Compare the rosters of this year's Olympic basketball team to that of the 2004 team that placed third behind Greece and Italy.  LeBron, Iverson, Tim Duncan, D Wade, Marbury, Melo, Stoudemire...no role players, no chemistry. Great coach, all the experience necessary, beaten by lesser talent.  Draymond Green, role player.  Harrison Barnes, role player.  Kyle Lowry, role player.  Deandre Jordan and Demarcus Cousins, ditch diggers.  Talented ditch diggers and role players, yes.  But my point stands.  Do you disagree with the statement that championship teams need to have chemistry and role players as well as talent?


----------



## offthecrossbar

Mystery Train said:


> Compare the rosters of this year's Olympic basketball team to that of the 2004 team that placed third behind Greece and Italy.  LeBron, Iverson, Tim Duncan, D Wade, Marbury, Melo, Stoudemire...no role players, no chemistry. Great coach, all the experience necessary, beaten by lesser talent.  Draymond Green, role player.  Harrison Barnes, role player.  Kyle Lowry, role player.  Deandre Jordan and Demarcus Cousins, ditch diggers.  Talented ditch diggers and role players, yes.  But my point stands.  Do you disagree with the statement that championship teams need to have chemistry and role players as well as talent?


Going to have to agree to disagree.  Coach K still had all All-Stars.  The difference is Coach k was able to get the players to play as a team and accept their role.  Don't forget, team USA this past Olympics had a few close games, because the following players decided to skip or were injured this year.  Westbrook, Chris Paul, Curry, John Wall, Harden, Anthony Davis, Blake Griffin, Aldridge and Lebron.  Coach K didn't pass on those players.


----------



## offthecrossbar

M Train, let me know when Coach K picks 2 Hall of Famers like Lebron and Westbrook and surrounds them with a bunch of NBA 12 man bench players who are true role players and ditch diggers.  Would love to see them try and win an Olympics with that line-up.

It reflects your post of 2 A+ players and a bunch of ditch diggers and role players who play as a team and can run off a team of YNT players.


----------



## Mystery Train

offthecrossbar said:


> Going to have to agree to disagree.


Well ok then.  So you don't value role players or team chemistry as much as I do.  Fair enough.  My bias towards emphasizing fit and chemistry over raw talent comes from 15 years of hiring and firing and building teams in companies.  In general, I'd rather hire a guy with an associates' degree who has a great attitude, work ethic, ability to learn quickly and first rate communication skills than a "talented" ivy league grad who pisses everyone off and is constantly 'misunderstood' and involved in ego battles.  I've seen so many of those types crash and burn in team settings that I never miss a chance to get on my soapbox about how overrated "pure talent" is.


----------



## offthecrossbar

Mystery Train said:


> Well ok then.  So you don't value role players or team chemistry as much as I do.  Fair enough.  My bias towards emphasizing fit and chemistry over raw talent comes from 15 years of hiring and firing and building teams in companies.  In general, I'd rather hire a guy with an associates' degree who has a great attitude, work ethic, ability to learn quickly and first rate communication skills than a "talented" ivy league grad who pisses everyone off and is constantly 'misunderstood' and involved in ego battles.  I've seen so many of those types crash and burn in team settings that I never miss a chance to get on my soapbox about how overrated "pure talent" is.


In sports like B-Ball, I will pick the best 12 players in their positions and hire Pop to coach them.


----------



## Mystery Train

offthecrossbar said:


> It reflects your post of 2 A+ players and a bunch of ditch diggers and role players who play as a team and can run off a team of YNT players.


I think maybe you misunderstand that qualifying a player as a "ditch digger" or "role player" = no talent.  There are many of these types of players who are extremely talented at the one job they do.  Dennis Rodman was the most talented "ditch digger" ever, and he was an instrumental part of one of the greatest basketball teams ever.  National teams in all sports are often collections of #1 lead players who aren't used to (or good at) playing second fiddle supporting roles.


----------



## Mystery Train

offthecrossbar said:


> In sports like B-Ball, I will pick the best 12 players in their positions and hire Pop to coach them.


I suppose if you want to argue about talent over chemistry in a fantasy world, then I can't deny you that if you picked the 12 best players in the world and had Gregg Poppovich coaching then you'd certainly win a lot of games.  But Pop is the king of building teams with chemistry (you know, that thing you don't seem to value).  Read this interview with him.  He talks about looking for players with a sense of humor and work ethic.   It's a great read, and it is ALL about chemistry: http://hoopshype.com/2015/10/13/forces-of-character-a-conversation-with-gregg-popovich/


----------



## offthecrossbar

Mystery Train said:


> I suppose if you want to argue about talent over chemistry in a fantasy world, then I can't deny you that if you picked the 12 best players in the world and had Gregg Poppovich coaching then you'd certainly win a lot of games.  But Pop is the king of building teams with chemistry (you know, that thing you don't seem to value).  Read this interview with him.  He talks about looking for players with a sense of humor and work ethic.   It's a great read, and it is ALL about chemistry: http://hoopshype.com/2015/10/13/forces-of-character-a-conversation-with-gregg-popovich/


Wrong, I do believe in team chemistry and role players.     That's I want the best coach to get the players to buy into the team concept.  Why do you think I posted Saban at Alabama and Calipari at Kentucky.

In your original post at the end you posted it's not about the players resume.  I say it is and where a great coach comes in to shape the team as one unit.


----------



## Mystery Train

offthecrossbar said:


> I do believe in team chemistry and role players.


Glad you agree with me.   

Like I said, I've got a personal soapbox on the subject of talent and resumes.  It's kind of my thing.


----------



## offthecrossbar

Mystery Train said:


> Glad you agree with me.
> 
> Like I said, I've got a personal soapbox on the subject of talent and resumes.  It's kind of my thing.


I think you pivoted from your opening post though.  Now you're saying give me the best players also as long as the best players play as a team aka know their role vs 2 A+ players with role players and ditch diggers running a YNT of the pitch.

Far cry from comparing Colorado to a UCLA or Stanford team full of Youth National players.


----------



## socalkdg

Better to have an all-star that is willing to be a roll player.  The best defensive player is probably an all-star, the best rebounder, all-star.  Find some of those guys that will play with the MVP types and you are all set.  Nothing says an All-Star can't be a roll player as well.


----------



## NoGoal

socalkdg said:


> Better to have an all-star that is willing to be a roll player.  The best defensive player is probably an all-star, the best rebounder, all-star.  Find some of those guys that will play with the MVP types and you are all set.  Nothing says an All-Star can't be a roll player as well.


And is why I posted give me the best players in their position and I will get a great coach to have them play as a team.

Elite players willl beat lesser talented players more often than not.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Where is MAP? This conversation is boring and has gone off the rails...


----------



## Mystery Train

offthecrossbar said:


> I think you pivoted from your opening post though.  Now you're saying give me the best players also as long as the best players play as a team aka know their role vs 2 A+ players with role players and ditch diggers running a YNT of the pitch.
> 
> Far cry from comparing Colorado to a UCLA or Stanford team full of Youth National players.


Sigh.  If you can't see the consistency in what I'm saying now to the original post, I can't help you.   I made my point and you agree that chemistry and role players are important.  You made your point and I agree that talent is important.  We can agree to disagree on the relative values.  But I agree with Speed.  You're boring.  I'm boring.  This argument is boring.  Bring back MAP.


----------



## offthecrossbar

Mystery Train said:


> Sigh.  If you can't see the consistency in what I'm saying now to the original post, I can't help you.   I made my point and you agree that chemistry and role players are important.  You made your point and I agree that talent is important.  We can agree to disagree on the relative values.  But I agree with Speed.  You're boring.  I'm boring.  This argument is boring.  Bring back MAP.


Whatever toots your own horn!

I'd rather talk B-ball than girls soccer....I'm going back to the basketball forum.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Getting back to soccer, I am looking forward to this weekend's final regular season match ups. Here are my predictions (winners in green):


UCLA vs. *USC* - Given recent play, it would be foolish of anybody to bet against USC at this point. I do think it will be a tight match though.
*Cal* vs. Stanford - I know that I am not a fan of Cal but the total Cal move is to lose to those you should smash and beat those you should lose to so with that logic in mind, I am going with Cal. I've got a funny feeling about this one...
Colorado vs. *Utah *- I'm giving the slight edge to Utah. Utah tied USC and USC smashed Colorado so logic would dictate a Utah win.
*Pepperdine *vs. Pacific - Despite having a decent sushi restaurant (Cocoro), Stockton is the arm pit of California. Pepperdine wins.
*LMU *vs... - Nevermind.
*BYU *vs. Gonzaga - Rest your starters BYU
*Santa Clara* vs. San Francisco - Would love to see SF pull off the upset but they just don't have the firepower this year.
I really don't care about anybody else.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> And is why I posted give me the best players in their position and I will get a great coach to have them play as a team.
> 
> Elite players willl beat lesser talented players more often than not.


What the hell would you know about elite anything?


----------



## Bernie Sanders

SpeedK1llz said:


> Getting back to soccer, I am looking forward to this weekend's final regular season match ups. Here are my predictions (winners in green):
> 
> 
> UCLA vs. *USC* - Given recent play, it would be foolish of anybody to bet against USC at this point. I do think it will be a tight match though.
> *Cal* vs. Stanford - I know that I am not a fan of Cal but the total Cal move is to lose to those you should smash and beat those you should lose to so with that logic in mind, I am going with Cal. I've got a funny feeling about this one...
> Colorado vs. *Utah *- I'm giving the slight edge to Utah. Utah tied USC and USC smashed Colorado so logic would dictate a Utah win.
> *Pepperdine *vs. Pacific - Despite having a decent sushi restaurant (Cocoro), Stockton is the arm pit of California. Pepperdine wins.
> *LMU *vs... - Nevermind.
> *BYU *vs. Gonzaga - Rest your starters BYU
> *Santa Clara* vs. San Francisco - Would love to see SF pull off the upset but they just don't have the firepower this year.
> I really don't care about anybody else.


USC vs. UCLA is the game of the week.
It will be a battle.
I honestly think USC is the best team, but UCLA has the horsepower to win if they get all eight cylinders firing.
Its a toss up.

I'm becoming a big Utes fan.
I like Utah over Colorado.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Sheriff Joe said:


> What the hell would you know about elite anything?


I think he's probably an expert on elite insurance sales.
Im a plumber, and nobody knows their shit like I do.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

SpeedK1llz said:


> Where is MAP? This conversation is boring and has gone off the rails...


The wine wasnt bad.
Pretty good, actually.
A woman dropped it off at the bar while I was sitting there, turned tail, and walked out the door.
She smiled, and waved good bye.
I smiled, and said thank you.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Bernie Sanders said:


> The wine wasnt bad.
> Pretty good, actually.
> A woman dropped it off at the bar while I was sitting there, turned tail, and walked out the door.
> She smiled, and waved good bye.
> I smiled, and said thank you.


Interesting... How did she know which dude was you?


----------



## Bernie Sanders

SpeedK1llz said:


> Interesting... How did she know which dude was you?


I said the same thing.
She asked the bartender.
I didnt even see her come in. All of a sudden, the bottle was on the bar in front of me.
I dont think it was MAP, but I literally didnt have time to ask, as she high tailed it right out the door.
I'll take USC this weekend if anyone wants to take the bet.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Bernie Sanders said:


> I said the same thing.
> She asked the bartender.
> I didnt even see her come in. All of a sudden, the bottle was on the bar in front of me.
> I dont think it was MAP, but I literally didnt have time to ask, as she high tailed it right out the door.
> I'll take USC this weekend if anyone wants to take the bet.


Even more interesting... but how did she know that you'd be at that bar on that day at that time?


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> What the hell would you know about elite anything?


Funny from a poster practically begging me for more info about Abner.


----------



## NoGoal

SpeedK1llz said:


> Even more interesting... but how did she know that you'd be at that bar on that day at that time?


I'm sure Bernie was being sarcastic.

Stanford wins the Pac12 title or shares it with USC after Friday.


----------



## NoGoal

Justafan said:


> Some thoughts and observations on this years season and women's college soccer in general:
> 
> 1) USC is the best team in the country by a wide margin.  I haven't seen all the teams play, but I've seen enough (Stanford, UCLA, N.C., Penn State, Notre Dame, South Carolina, Cal, Florida).
> 
> 2) USC has the best offensive attack in the country by a wide margin.  They are the only team that actually has a plan of attack in the final third.  Not only do they have a plan, they have the patience, IQ, chemistry, and creativity to execute it better than any other team.
> 
> 3) Not sure if their offensive attack is coaching, player chemistry, individual player IQ, or individual creativity, but if it is coaching, McApine should be the USWNT head coach, or at a minimum, the U-17 USWNT head coach.
> 
> 4) Anthony, Johnson, and Pruitt are easily the best trio of strikers in the nation on one team.  Their ability to play with their backs against the goal gives USC many more offensive options as compared to other teams.
> 
> 5) USC's midfielder #6 will be a nice replacement after Andrews graduates.
> 
> 6)It's amazing to me how many teams (including many ranked teams) have absolutely NO plan in the final third.  The coaches should be embarrassed that their teams are still playing kickball at this level.
> 
> 7) UCLA misses Jenkins and will not make it to the quarters without her.
> 
> 8) South Carolina is a joke at #3.  They have a nice striker and that's it.  If they ever meet the other USC, I predict a 5-0 win for the Trojans.
> 
> 9) I saw North Carolina play a couple of times this year (my first time really seeing them, once against USC) and what I observed is that the Anson Dorrance philosophy of soccer is to out-athlete you (subbing in 5 or 6 players at a time as if to say I am just going to exhaust your team with run after run).  Am I right?  I saw a post on another forum basically confirming my suspicions.  I basically saw a kickball team out there.  If I am right, why is this guy so celebrated?  Just because he figured out how to get results this way before everybody else?  Absolute joke!!
> 
> 10)  Why isn't the Pac-12 as dominant, or even more for that matter, as the ACC?  CalSouth absolutely dominates at the youth level (YNC's, ODP championships, National team players, etc.) and yet struggles to have more than three teams ranked in the top 25.  I don't get that.  And that's that Cal-North, Az, Nv, Ut., & Co. have plenty of good players that feed into the Pac-12.  Is it bias in the ranking system?  I tend to think not so much as the ACC definitely has substantially more national championships than the Pac-12.  If you take a look at college softball as a comparison, California (and more specifically Southern CA softball) absolutely dominates the college scene.  Even in the years WITHOUT a California team in the college world series (8 final teams), there are more than double the California girls on those 8 teams than any other state.  A couple of years ago the final was Oklahoma against Tennessee and there were more girls from California than from either OK or TN in that game.  Bottom line, you can't win in softball without California girls.


The Pac12 has won 2 of the last 5 College Cups or 3 of the last 9.  Not bad for the last 9 years, considering UNC practically won all of them prior to that.


----------



## soccerobserver

NoGoal said:


> The Pac12 has won 2 of the last 5 College Cups or 3 of the last 9.  Not bad for the last 9 years, considering UNC practically won all of them prior to that.


Watching Florida play Missouri in the SEC Tournament Quarterfinals...Florida plays a nice possession game it was fun  to watch...Florida up 3-1...


----------



## Bernie Sanders

SpeedK1llz said:


> Even more interesting... but how did she know that you'd be at that bar on that day at that time?


MaP honored the wager, and had the "King's Ransom" delivered.
It was like an old episode of "Get Smart".

Anyone want to wager on the game of the week?


----------



## NoGoal

soccerobserver said:


> Watching Florida play Missouri in the SEC Tournament Quarterfinals...Florida plays a nice possession game it was fun  to watch...Florida up 3-1...


I agree Florida plays good soccer, but they carry a roster of 40 players.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> Funny from a poster practically begging me for more info about Abner.


Yes, practically.


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, practically.


I hope your DD or granddaughter isn't playing at Strikers.  You do know they didn't get girls DA.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Bernie Sanders said:


> The wine wasnt bad.
> Pretty good, actually.
> A woman dropped it off at the bar while I was sitting there, turned tail, and walked out the door.
> She smiled, and waved good bye.
> I smiled, and said thank you.





NoGoal said:


> I hope your DD or granddaughter isn't playing at Strikers.  You do know they didn't get girls DA.


They are interested but she will not be going.


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> They are interested but she will not be going.


You are smarter than your posts lets on.


----------



## soccerobserver

soccerobserver said:


> Watching Florida play Missouri in the SEC Tournament Quarterfinals...Florida plays a nice possession game it was fun  to watch...Florida up 3-1...


Wow Missouri staged a dramatic comeback to tie it up 3-3 but The Gators prevailed in PK's...


----------



## soccerobserver

Bernie Sanders said:


> MaP honored the wager, and had the "King's Ransom" delivered.
> It was like an old episode of "Get Smart".
> 
> Anyone want to wager on the game of the week?


So I take it she did not stay and chat???? MAP went Control Agent 86 on you???


----------



## gkrent

NoGoal said:


> Funny from a poster practically begging me for more info about Abner.


He should be begging me


----------



## gkrent

NoGoal said:


> I hope your DD or granddaughter isn't playing at Strikers.  You do know they didn't get girls DA.


Actually the youngers program is pretty good and I would still recommend it until you age out of CB's realm of influence.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> You are smarter than your posts lets on.


I think that is the nicest thing you have ever posted, maybe you are turning the corner.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

gkrent said:


> Actually the youngers program is pretty good and I would still recommend it until you age out of CB's realm of influence.


She is an 02, haven't heard good things about the coach.
We will see, still have a few months.


----------



## MakeAPlay

SpeedK1llz said:


> Even more interesting... but how did she know that you'd be at that bar on that day at that time?


Easy Bernie and I PM'd.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> I said the same thing.
> She asked the bartender.
> I didnt even see her come in. All of a sudden, the bottle was on the bar in front of me.
> I dont think it was MAP, but I literally didnt have time to ask, as she high tailed it right out the door.
> I'll take USC this weekend if anyone wants to take the bet.


I didn't expect you to be there but I had to rush off to watch another game.  Sorry that I didn't share a drink with you.


----------



## MakeAPlay

SpeedK1llz said:


> Wow! I was only able to watch the first half but based upon what I saw, they were holding their own against UCLA. They defended well and had more quality looks at the goal than UCLA.
> 
> I am not going to say that I called it because I truly thought UCLA would win this one but I did bring up the question of altitude affecting UCLA.
> 
> The other things that stood out to me were the long flip throw ins. Those are real game changers because they are almost better than a corner kick. Also, for all the complaining about Colorado playing "boot ball", for the most part, what I saw was mostly possession soccer played through the middle and then out to their wide forwards. This game could have easily been 2-0 or even 3-0 if Colordo converted the 1v1 chances they had. Credit to UCLA's keeper for defending those chances extremely well.
> 
> Now what about USC? Can the Buffs pull another upset at home?



i watched the same game and clearly saw something different.  I heard that UCLA connected more passes in the first half than Colorado did all game.  The difference for any who care, was a formation change in the second half that was completely unneeded.  Colorado was playing for a tie and got lucky on a shot.  Nothing more.  If you want to talk about keepers making saves look at how many Colorado's keeper made.  She ran out of magic a dropped a turd against the Trojans.  Her fundamentals suck (partially why she didn't win the starting job into several games into the season).  I give credit to Colorado's coach.  He knows that he has a kickball team and he played to that strength.


----------



## MakeAPlay

SpeedK1llz said:


> You should have bet a bottle per goal scored Bern. MAP was confident the Buffs wouldn't score any goals in their last 4.


Come on Speed you saw the game.  Colorado sat in a 4-5-1 most of the game.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Glen said:


> And Pepperdine wasn't in the top 25 when UCLA beat them.  Current rankings are more relevant, no?


You need to get your fact straight.  UCLA beat several ranked teams.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Mystery Train said:


> Wow.  Colorodo, man.  I've read a bunch of criticisms, but they must be real gamers to keep pulling out the W's.


So the results justify the means?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Glen said:


> Colorado leads UCLA, 1-0.  Goal from the top of the box.  25 minutes left in regulation.


The goal was from outside the box.  Please post FACTUAL observations.


----------



## Zerodenero

Bernie Sanders said:


> I'll take USC this weekend if anyone wants to take the bet.


You're on partner....ill take mine distilled, from Texas


----------



## MakeAPlay

I bet Colorado's coach would trade his whole roster (with the exception of maybe Korniak) for UCLA's roster.  Please watch the replay if you want to see what happened.  UCLA inexplicably switched formations at halftime in order to break Colorado's bunker.  Not having Jenkins means they don't have a sledgehammer to hit people with until January.  No biggie.  From what I have heard they aren't stressing.  They are going to get at least one home game in the playoffs and I can't imagine that BYU, 'SC or Stanford want them as a second or third round opponent and they would be favored against most of the teams that will be seeded 4 or 3.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Anyone else going to the USC v UCLA game?


----------



## Mystery Train

MakeAPlay said:


> So the results justify the means?


I didn't watch the game, so I don't know the means Colorado used.   Were they cheating or just playing ugly?


----------



## Glen

MakeAPlay said:


> The goal was from outside the box.  Please post FACTUAL observations.


Looks like it was top of the box to me.  I didn't say it was inside the top of the box.  Goal is about 33 seconds into the clip.  




And I'm not alone. http://www.cubuffs.com/news/2016/10/27/soccer-buffs-stun-no-9-ucla-for-second-consecutive-win-over-top-10-team.aspx 
At any rate, great contribution. 



MakeAPlay said:


> You need to get your fact straight.  UCLA beat several ranked teams.


I guess so since all teams are ranked.  But I wasn't using past tense and I was referring to teams ranked in the top 25.  And as of today, UCLA hasn't beaten a single team ranked in the current top 25.  Last week Pepperdine was in the top 25, so at least UCLA could point to that solid win . . . not anymore.  Maybe UCLA can get it done against USC.  USC isn't overrated, so no chance of USC dropping out of the 25 by the end of the year.


----------



## Glen

MakeAPlay said:


> So the results justify the means?


Yes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> I bet Colorado's coach would trade his whole roster (with the exception of maybe Korniak) for UCLA's roster.  Please watch the replay if you want to see what happened.  UCLA inexplicably switched formations at halftime in order to break Colorado's bunker.  Not having Jenkins means they don't have a sledgehammer to hit people with until January.  No biggie.  From what I have heard they aren't stressing.  They are going to get at least one home game in the playoffs and I can't imagine that BYU, 'SC or Stanford want them as a second or third round opponent and they would be favored against most of the teams that will be seeded 4 or 3.


She just can't help herself.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

MakeAPlay said:


> Easy Bernie and I PM'd.


Welcome back! I was getting worried about you.


----------



## Glen

This is interesting:

http://www.espn.com/college-sports/story/_/id/17965882/harvard-suspends-men-soccer-team-rest-season-review-found-team-had-made-vulgar-comments-documents-women-team

Harvard men's team is suspended for the year for making inappropriate comments about the women's team back in 2012.  I guess the Crimson don't put up with "locker room" talk.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Zerodenero said:


> You're on partner....ill take mine distilled, from Texas


You're on.
Big bottle of Tito's on the line.
Just so we're on the same page, I got USC.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Kicker4Life said:


> Anyone else going to the USC v UCLA game?


I dont drive to watch other people's kids play.
Nothing wrong with it, but I work hard and a friday evening at home is solid gold.


----------



## espola

Glen said:


> This is interesting:
> 
> http://www.espn.com/college-sports/story/_/id/17965882/harvard-suspends-men-soccer-team-rest-season-review-found-team-had-made-vulgar-comments-documents-women-team
> 
> Harvard men's team is suspended for the year for making inappropriate comments about the women's team back in 2012.  I guess the Crimson don't put up with "locker room" talk.


It first surfaced in 2012, but apparently is still going on.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Bernie Sanders said:


> I dont drive to watch other people's kids play.
> Nothing wrong with it, but I work hard and a friday evening at home is solid gold.


No judgement here...don't have a kid in college yet but my DD's love the game and I live in the South Bay....was asking cause I'd happily by the first beer for anyone going!


----------



## Glen

espola said:


> It first surfaced in 2012, but apparently is still going on.


It happens everywhere and all the time.  Ask your son - unless he keeps his head in the sand, this would have been a blimp on the radar during his college days.  Not saying that it's right, just sayin it is so common it's laughable.


----------



## espola

Glen said:


> It happens everywhere and all the time.  Ask your son - unless he keeps his head in the sand, this would have been a blimp on the radar during his college days.  Not saying that it's right, just sayin it is so common it's laughable.


The only thing similar I am aware of was when Humboldt State suspended the entire men's soccer season a few years ago because of underage drinking and evidence of hazing at a pre-season party.  Those in the know said that the big mistake was having the party before the coach made the last cuts.  One late cut told his girlfriend about the party, she told her mother, and the mother contacted the AD.

Some members of the women's team were also at the party, but only the first few games were suspended.  Both teams had the same coach (not unusual for D2 schools) and he found a different job the next year.  Humboldt State hired 2 separate coaches to replace him.


----------



## Zerodenero

Kicker4Life said:


> No judgement here...don't have a kid in college yet but my DD's love the game and I live in the South Bay....was asking cause I'd happily by the first beer for anyone going!


Hell I'd join ya but like Bernie....come the weekend, a Hi Def TV, Surround sound, comfy couch, and a deep bench of Tito's on Tap.....there just ain't no throne like your own

That said.....keep doing your thing pops. At the u-little years it is a VERY good idea to take her to games. More she sees/experience the college game, the more it will become reality!!


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Kicker4Life said:


> No judgement here...don't have a kid in college yet but my DD's love the game and I live in the South Bay....was asking cause I'd happily by the first beer for anyone going!


If we lived close by, Im sure I would consider it.
My kid has friends on both teams, and would be a fun time.
Im in Oceanside, and it aint gonna happen on a Friday evening.
Have fun.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Glen said:


> It happens everywhere and all the time.  Ask your son - unless he keeps his head in the sand, this would have been a blimp on the radar during his college days.  Not saying that it's right, just sayin it is so common it's laughable.


I call it academic pin-headery.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Bernie Sanders said:


> If we lived close by, Im sure I would consider it.
> My kid has friends on both teams, and would be a fun time.
> Im in Oceanside, and it aint gonna happen on a Friday evening.
> Have fun.


What, you don't have 6 hours of drive time to spare?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Bernie Sanders said:


> If we lived close by, Im sure I would consider it.
> My kid has friends on both teams, and would be a fun time.
> Im in Oceanside, and it aint gonna happen on a Friday evening.
> Have fun.


Just borrow MAPs broom.


----------



## Zerodenero

Bernie Sanders said:


> You're on.
> Big bottle of Tito's on the line.
> Just so we're on the same page, I got USC.


Roger that. I'm feelin like the ladies of Westwood have a bit of pent up, whoopass to unleash -  We shall see.

Btw- let me know your libation of choice (_beer budget preferred)_


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Zerodenero said:


> Roger that. I'm feelin like the ladies of Westwood have a bit of pent up, whoopass to unleash -  We shall see.
> 
> Btw- let me know your libation of choice (_beer budget preferred)_


Tito's is just alright with me.
Like the old Doobie Brothers song.


----------



## MakeAPlay

SpeedK1llz said:


> Welcome back! I was getting worried about you.


Nothing to worry about.  Month end is always busy especially with the last two months of the quarter and the year being holiday season.  I post mostly at work or right before bed and just haven't had the time.  No biggie.  Lot's of good stuff on the horizon.  Daughter looking like she will be getting a 4.0 for first term in college and she has selected classes for the next term and most importantly she is EXCITED about school.  Not bad considering she is getting ready for her first NCAA tournament.  Selection Monday can't come soon enough.


----------



## clarino

Sheriff Joe said:


> She just can't help herself.


The truth is she is usually wrong.  Wrong about the buffs, wrong analysis, wrong advice, etc.  The only thing she is good at is insulting others.  #characterflawed #bitchiswrong


----------



## Bernie Sanders

clarino said:


> The truth is she is usually wrong.  Wrong about the buffs, wrong analysis, wrong advice, etc.  The only thing she is good at is insulting others.  #characterflawed #bitchiswrong


She can only get under your skin, if you let her.


----------



## offthecrossbar

clarino said:


> The truth is she is usually wrong.  Wrong about the buffs, wrong analysis, wrong advice, etc.  The only thing she is good at is insulting others.  #characterflawed #bitchiswrong


Bitter much!


----------



## Kicker4Life

1-0 UCLA at the Half.


----------



## soccerobserver

Seems like a very even match.


----------



## soccerobserver

Kicker4Life said:


> 1-0 UCLA at the Half.


SC's back line kicked ball to nobody at the end caused many turnovers and wasted opportunities.


----------



## Swoosh

Thank you USC administration for providing an adequate home field that we've never played on when the team is in form.  This one is on you.  Congrats to the Bruins.


----------



## offthecrossbar

Swoosh said:


> Thank you USC administration for providing an adequate home field that we've never played on when the team is in form.  This one is on you.  Congrats to the Bruins.


Nice excuse, but UCLA hasn't played their either.


----------



## Kicker4Life

SC outshot UCLA like 19 to 11.  Possession was pretty even but SC wasn't getting girls forward consistently. 

What was the problem with the field?  Too much space?


----------



## offthecrossbar

Kicker4Life said:


> SC outshot UCLA like 19 to 11.  Possession was pretty even but SC wasn't getting girls forward consistently.
> 
> What was the problem with the field?  Too much space?


Compared to McAlister field, yeah it is!


----------



## Zerodenero

Swoosh said:


> Thank you USC administration for providing an adequate home field that we've never played on when the team is in form.  This one is on you.  Congrats to the Bruins.


Last time I read an excuse like that was back in the u-little days from good ol' Calikines.

The game tonight was a slugfest and hella fun to watch


----------



## Kicker4Life

Only shame was Flemming didn't play much!


----------



## MakeAPlay

Kicker4Life said:


> SC outshot UCLA like 19 to 11.  Possession was pretty even but SC wasn't getting girls forward consistently.
> 
> What was the problem with the field?  Too much space?


That game was far from even.  $C couldn't string together more than 3 or 4 passes.  They play kickball and it was clear when they were matched up with a more talented side.  They should have did what Utah and Colorado did and just defended and tried to poach a goal.  My 2 favorite parts were Fleming nutmegging Freeman and McCullough laying out Andrews.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Kicker4Life said:


> Only shame was Flemming didn't play much!


Fleming played most of the game so I am a little confused with this one.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Glen said:


> Yes.


That's what one would say if they weren't building something bigger.  Those that don't understand just can't or choose not to.  Let's see how their style of soccer works in the tournament.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Mystery Train said:


> I didn't watch the game, so I don't know the means Colorado used.   Were they cheating or just playing ugly?


I guess you can call what they were playing soccer.  They played a 4-5-1 and bunkered and countered.  Great game plan considering the differences in personnel.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Glen said:


> Looks like it was top of the box to me.  I didn't say it was inside the top of the box.  Goal is about 33 seconds into the clip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm not alone. http://www.cubuffs.com/news/2016/10/27/soccer-buffs-stun-no-9-ucla-for-second-consecutive-win-over-top-10-team.aspx
> At any rate, great contribution.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess so since all teams are ranked.  But I wasn't using past tense and I was referring to teams ranked in the top 25.  And as of today, UCLA hasn't beaten a single team ranked in the current top 25.  Last week Pepperdine was in the top 25, so at least UCLA could point to that solid win . . . not anymore.  Maybe UCLA can get it done against USC.  USC isn't overrated, so no chance of USC dropping out of the 25 by the end of the year.


Hmm.  I'll get back to you on this one.  Look I'm not here to defend UCLA.  I'm a Pac 12 supporter so I'm glad that the conference has lesser programs that have dream seasons from time to time.  Congrats on the big win and the following loss to $C's advanced kickball.  We will see what happens in the tournament and in the coming years.  If I was a supporter of their's I would be feeling pretty good.


----------



## MakeAPlay

offthecrossbar said:


> You think UCLA gets to pick the Blue Chippers before Stanford?  I don't agree, everything being equal, GPA, test scores and scholarship offer.  I say Stanford gets to pick first.


Not always.  The top players do the picking.  Most have tons of options.  Also two coaches can see two completely different things from the same player.  Not to mention a 3/4 scholarship to Stanford still costs a family $18k a year out of pocket.  Stanford's coach is a UCLA alum and knows which schools he is truly recruiting against consistently.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Swoosh said:


> Thank you USC administration for providing an adequate home field that we've never played on when the team is in form.  This one is on you.  Congrats to the Bruins.


Come on Swoosh.  You didn't really believe that your Trojans were the more talented side?  If it was rugby that was being played I would have definitely taken them but they were playing soccer.  You saw the kickball being played and apparently you forgot that it's tough to beat them playing with normal tactics.  Should have studied the film a little more and not read the press clippings so much.  The fact of the matter is the Bruins get better players on average than those other guys do and their coach is committed to possession soccer.  The next two years are gonna be rough brother.  Sure are lucky that Demelo didn't go to UCLA.  She will help a ton next year.


----------



## offthecrossbar

UCLA beats USC and the UCLA haters scramble like cockroaches.


----------



## gkrent

Not a hater, watches the second half.  Saw a strong athletic UCLA side hold off several highly technical yet unlucky attacks from USC.  I had USC in this match so I'm down a few bucks but I still maintain it was the match of the conference and it was.


----------



## offthecrossbar

Glen said:


> I guess so since all teams are ranked.  But I wasn't using past tense and I was referring to teams ranked in the top 25.  And as of today, UCLA hasn't beaten a single team ranked in the current top 25.  Last week Pepperdine was in the top 25, so at least UCLA could point to that solid win . . . not anymore.  Maybe UCLA can get it done against USC.  USC isn't overrated, so no chance of USC dropping out of the 25 by the end of the year.


Well your reasoning of UCLA not beating a team in the current top 25 flew out the window!


----------



## Real Deal

I was at the game and USC just missed their opportunities. Period. They created many more than UCLA. And neither team looked great.


----------



## Real Deal

Real Deal said:


> I was at the game and USC just missed their opportunities. Period. They created many more than UCLA. And neither team looked great.


Oh but #3 for USC and #2 for UCLA stood out in this game. UCLA was overall quicker to the ball this time. But still SC had more chances.


----------



## KidGretzky25

Real Deal said:


> Oh but #3 for USC and #2 for UCLA stood out in this game. UCLA was overall quicker to the ball this time. But still SC had more chances.


I thought Andrews #3 for USC didn't have her best game. She failed to connect on a few opportunities in the attacking 3rd. Alvarado had her best game all season. USC was also having a hard time stopping UCLA's left forward. The larger field benefited UCLA because they are the better possession team.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

SpeedK1llz said:


> Getting back to soccer, I am looking forward to this weekend's final regular season match ups. Here are my predictions (winners in green):
> 
> 
> UCLA vs. *USC* - Given recent play, it would be foolish of anybody to bet against USC at this point. I do think it will be a tight match though.
> *Cal* vs. Stanford - I know that I am not a fan of Cal but the total Cal move is to lose to those you should smash and beat those you should lose to so with that logic in mind, I am going with Cal. I've got a funny feeling about this one...
> Colorado vs. *Utah *- I'm giving the slight edge to Utah. Utah tied USC and USC smashed Colorado so logic would dictate a Utah win.
> *Pepperdine *vs. Pacific - Despite having a decent sushi restaurant (Cocoro), Stockton is the arm pit of California. Pepperdine wins.
> *LMU *vs... - Nevermind.
> *BYU *vs. Gonzaga - Rest your starters BYU
> *Santa Clara* vs. San Francisco - Would love to see SF pull off the upset but they just don't have the firepower this year.
> I really don't care about anybody else.


I guess I should keep my day job...


----------



## Zerodenero

Bernie Sanders said:


> You're on.
> Big bottle of Tito's on the line.
> Just so we're on the same page, I got USC.








Oh boy does that look good....

Brother B, where art thou?


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Zerodenero said:


> Oh boy does that look good....
> 
> Brother B, where art thou?


I said a "big bottle".
The one in your picture is the petite size.
PM me and we can figure out how to get you paid.

I thought UCLA clearly won the first half, and USC did their best to equalize in the second half, but came up short.
Cant figure out why LP didnt play until the 43d minute.
It was a good game.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

gkrent said:


> Not a hater, watches the second half.  Saw a strong athletic UCLA side hold off several highly technical yet unlucky attacks from USC.  I had USC in this match so I'm down a few bucks but I still maintain it was the match of the conference and it was.


Im with you.
Not a hater, just a fan of big games.
I honestly like SC's defense and the dynamic creativity of UCLA's offense.
Both great teams.


----------



## Kicker4Life

MakeAPlay said:


> Fleming played most of the game so I am a little confused with this one.


How did I miss that????   Too much time hearding cats I guess.  My bad


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> Not a hater, watches the second half.  Saw a strong athletic UCLA side hold off several highly technical yet unlucky attacks from USC.  I had USC in this match so I'm down a few bucks but I still maintain it was the match of the conference and it was.


I disagree.  Stanford vs UCLA was the game to watch.  Beautiful soccer being played by both sides.   The only technical player that saw time for $C yesterday was Morgan Andrews and she was outplayed by a freshman!   You are in for a shock next year if you think that was technical soccer.  Have you watched them up close?  $C is the most physical team in the country.  I would take them in a game of rugby any day.  Case in point.  Alex Anthony, who is built like a fullback, couldn't even get a shot off against UCLA.  She came up against top notch athletes that were strong enough to counter all of her pushing.  She was practically invisible.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Real Deal said:


> I was at the game and USC just missed their opportunities. Period. They created many more than UCLA. And neither team looked great.


You mean all of those shots from waaaay outside.  $C plays kickball and if you were at the game then that was obvious.  Do you deny that UCLA dominated possession and that $C could barely string two passes together?  Most of $C's "chances" came in the last 15 minutes.  Katie Johnson and Morgan Andrews had 12 of those "chances" and not more than one was clean.  Look justify it all you want to.  The Trojans won't beat UCLA the rest of this decade and even their fans know it.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> Im with you.
> Not a hater, just a fan of big games.
> I honestly like SC's defense and the dynamic creativity of UCLA's offense.
> Both great teams.


UCLA has better players on defense then $C and it was on display last night.  Play UCLA straight up and unless you are Stanford you are going to look bad.  That's why Florida, Utah and Colorado didn't play them straight up.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> Im with you.
> Not a hater, just a fan of big games.
> I honestly like SC's defense and the dynamic creativity of UCLA's offense.
> Both great teams.


UCLA's offense had lots of changes last night like a certain player from Carlsbad getting her second start and most minutes of the year and one of their starting defenders starting at forward.  You gotta know what you are looking at Bernie and $C isn't in UCLA's orbit when it comes to talent and style of play.  I give credit Keidane he knows what he has and try's to play to their strength.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> I said a "big bottle".
> The one in your picture is the petite size.
> PM me and we can figure out how to get you paid.
> 
> I thought UCLA clearly won the first half, and USC did their best to equalize in the second half, but came up short.
> Cant figure out why LP didnt play until the 43d minute.
> It was a good game.


None of their forwards were effective bro that's why she didn't play as much.  Ucla's center backs clowned them 1v1 and they have little clue as to how to combine in the final third.  It's kick it long and try to cross it in.  Just look at them on film.  A talented and organized team just has to avoid getting knocked out by their overly physical style and have athletes in the back that can deal with their long ball.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> Im with you.
> Not a hater, just a fan of big games.
> I honestly like SC's defense and the dynamic creativity of UCLA's offense.
> Both great teams.


Who on their defense do you like?  Their wide backs suck and both lost their individual matchup.  Both of their center backs got nutmegged.  You should have seen Prisock at the end when she was stuck 1v1 with Fleming.  It was hilarious how easily Fleming beat her.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Kicker4Life said:


> How did I miss that????   Too much time hearding cats I guess.  My bad


No worries.  People see what they want to see some times.  83 minutes is a lot.  Her GPS is probably in the 9 mile range as she was all over the place.  They started trying to man mark her with Mills (who is overrated).


----------



## MakeAPlay

SpeedK1llz said:


> I guess I should keep my day job...


You were right about it being a tight match.  What most people forget is at Stanford and UCLA the players know that they are going to get every teams best shot.  It takes a certain type of player to thrive in that type of a cauldron.  But those that thrive in those circumstances come out as diamonds.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Weird how those German NC State players didn't make the ACC all freshman team but the two domestic players did cali.

http://www.seminoles.com/ViewArticle.dbml?SPSID=917036&SPID=157114&DB_LANG=C&ATCLID=211272189&DB_OEM_ID=32900


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> Who on their defense do you like?  Their wide backs suck and both lost their individual matchup.  Both of their center backs got nutmegged.  You should have seen Prisock at the end when she was stuck 1v1 with Fleming.  It was hilarious how easily Fleming beat her.


I like their whole defense, from defensive mid on back to keeper.
UCLA won the game. They scored a nice goal on a bad clearance.
I think UCLA has as much talent as anyone, and played a good game.
What do want me to say?


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> None of their forwards were effective bro that's why she didn't play as much.  Ucla's center backs clowned them 1v1 and they have little clue as to how to combine in the final third.  It's kick it long and try to cross it in.  Just look at them on film.  A talented and organized team just has to avoid getting knocked out by their overly physical style and have athletes in the back that can deal with their long ball.


Whatever, "bro".


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> Whatever, "bro".


Bernie you are way off on so many things it is silly sometime to debate with you.  Did you even watch the game?  Just like your assessment of the game against Pepperdine.  $C's forwards were in the same class as the forwards for the Waves.  Decent but nothing special.  They recruit a slightly higher caliber player than they do and play direct.  If you deny that I understand why you are voting for Trump.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> I like their whole defense, from defensive mid on back to keeper.
> UCLA won the game. They scored a nice goal on a bad clearance.
> I think UCLA has as much talent as anyone, and played a good game.
> What do want me to say?


$C's defensive players got exposed last night and if you don't realize that I understand.  Blue collar work tends to numb the mind.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> Bernie you are way off on so many things it is silly sometime to debate with you.  Did you even watch the game?  Just like your assessment of the game against Pepperdine.  $C's forwards were in the same class as the forwards for the Waves.  Decent but nothing special.  They recruit a slightly higher caliber player than they do and play direct.  If you deny that I understand why you are voting for Trump.


Debate?
Who's debating?
I was just throwing my 2 cents in.
Climb down off that soap box before you hurt yourself.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> Whatever, "bro".


I hope Pepperdine gets put in UCLA's pod so that they can smash them again.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> $C's defensive players got exposed last night and if you don't realize that I understand.  Blue collar work tends to numb the mind.


UCLA scored a nice goal.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> Debate?
> Who's debating?
> I was just throwing my 2 cents in.
> Climb down off that soap box before you hurt yourself.


No soap box Bernie.  I will save that for you Trumpophiles.  Just actually laughing out loud about how off base you are.  Reminds me of your flame war with NoGoal where you were debating what a petite woman was.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> UCLA scored a nice goal.


Do you understand what possession soccer is and what it looks like?


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> I hope Pepperdine gets put in UCLA's pod so that they can smash them again.


Another one sided debate.
I find it simpler to just let people argue with themselves until they get tired.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> Do you understand what possession soccer is and what it looks like?


Would you like me to answer yes or no?


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> $C's defensive players got exposed last night and if you don't realize that I understand.  Blue collar work tends to numb the mind.


I think UCLA and USC are both really good teams.
Before last night I would have given SC a slight edge, but now I would call them dead even.
Both teams have the ability to go all the way.


----------



## Kicker4Life

MakeAPlay said:


> No worries.  People see what they want to see some times.  83 minutes is a lot.  Her GPS is probably in the 9 mile range as she was all over the place.  They started trying to man mark her with Mills (who is overrated).


I realize now I had her confused with someone else!


----------



## soccerobserver

Towards the end and To MAP's point the SC RB kept kicking the ball downfield to an elusive player named " Ms. Nobody There" and as a fan of soccer that was frustrating to watch. Those kicks were turnovers and wasted opportunities. Ucla just collected those kicks and attacked. Despite that the game could have just as easily gone either way. SC had plenty of looks and near misses. Neither team dominated the other.


----------



## soccerobserver

To Bernie's point SC had 7 shots on goal compared to only 2 for UCLA and SC picked up 6 corner kicks compared to 4 for UCLA. I didn't see TOP but I saw the game and it was very even overall despite the score and the SOG and CK stats.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

I think I liked it better when MAP went into hiding from embarrassment after UC LA lost to Colorado, but now he/she is making up for lost time.


----------



## Swoosh

Zerodenero said:


> Last time I read an excuse like that was back in the u-little days from good ol' Calikines.
> 
> The game tonight was a slugfest and hella fun to watch


Was USC having a great year?
Did they win big games at home?
Was this their year in the series for a home game?

If you can answer yes to all of the above questions, then you can understand my point.  

The USC administration doesn't give a crap about women's soccer.  They rent the stadium for 20K so that soccer will go away or be happy, instead of making plans for a real facility like a real soccer program with National Championship history would.   It's not an excuse for the loss, UCLA was clearly the better team.  But the home field advantage turned into a neutral field for both teams.


----------



## offthecrossbar

Swoosh said:


> Was USC having a great year?
> Did they win big games at home?
> Was this their year in the series for a home game?
> 
> If you can answer yes to all of the above questions, then you can understand my point.
> 
> The USC administration doesn't give a crap about women's soccer.  They rent the stadium for 20K so that soccer will go away or be happy, instead of making plans for a real facility like a real soccer program with National Championship history would.   It's not an excuse for the loss, UCLA was clearly the better team.  But the home field advantage turned into a neutral field for both teams.


I agree McAlister Field is the worst soccer field.  What is the field demensions 100 x 55 yards?


----------



## MakeAPlay

soccerobserver said:


> To Bernie's point SC had 7 shots on goal compared to only 2 for UCLA and SC picked up 6 corner kicks compared to 4 for UCLA. I didn't see TOP but I saw the game and it was very even overall despite the score and the SOG and CK stats.


UCLA gets outshot almost every game because they POSSESS the ball and look for the extra pass in the final third instead of the shot from 25 yards out.  Shots at half time were practically even.  USC had 8-9 shots in the last 20 minutes mostly of the long range type.  The players and people at the stadium know what happened.  I understand how butt hurt their supporters are especially when they see the cavalry coming for UCLA that is going to make the games very uncompetitive in the next few years.


----------



## Swoosh

offthecrossbar said:


> I agree McAlister Field is the worst soccer field.  What is the field demensions 100 x 55 yards?


I would guess 110 by 70.  No lights, limited access, shared with lacrosse, etc.


----------



## offthecrossbar

Swoosh said:


> I would guess 110 by 70.  No lights, limited access, shared with lacrosse, etc.


Hopefully the the players get access to the LAFC fields in a year or so.


----------



## Zerodenero

Swoosh said:


> Was USC having a great year?
> Did they win big games at home?
> Was this their year in the series for a home game?
> 
> If you can answer yes to all of the above questions, then you can understand my point.
> 
> The USC administration doesn't give a crap about women's soccer.  They rent the stadium for 20K so that soccer will go away or be happy, instead of making plans for a real facility like a real soccer program with National Championship history would.   It's not an excuse for the loss, UCLA was clearly the better team.  But the home field advantage turned into a neutral field for both teams.


Frustration...sense I?

Yet... I do understand.

Did u expect differently?

After all....we know what sport gets the spotlight.

Hint....(_it ain't women's futbol)_

Resolve - attend an academic institution that also has top tier athletics.

Suggestion - there's a good 1 just off Sunset/Veteran, they've got a mini stadium, bleachers, lights and all.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Pepperdine wins and guarantees themselves a tournament bid.  They should have hit that PK.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

MakeAPlay said:


> Pepperdine wins and guarantees themselves a tournament bid.  They should have hit that PK.


This whole match had me nervous. So many chances not converted. I was having a flashback to USF vs. Pacific from last year.

That said, congrats to Pepperdine & Coach Ward and his staff.


----------



## Lion Eyes

Congrats to the Waves, they have much to be proud of.
A well deserved WCC Title and the automatic invite to the dance.
On any given game day ladies.....


----------



## Bernie Sanders

SpeedK1llz said:


> This whole match had me nervous. So many chances not converted. I was having a flashback to USF vs. Pacific from last year.
> 
> That said, congrats to Pepperdine & Coach Ward and his staff.


This team is building.
I was really worried about this game.
The hardest things to overcome, sometimes are things we expect to be easy.
Pacific literally had nothing to lose, and played a great game.
Pepperdine had everything to lose, and gutted it out.
Third WCC Championship for the Waves was "earned, not given".


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> Pepperdine wins and guarantees themselves a tournament bid.  They should have hit that PK.


Should have not even needed a PK, but then again, UCLA should have beaten Utah.
"Should" is a word that is over rated.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> Should have not even needed a PK, but then again, UCLA should have beaten Utah.
> "Should" is a word that is over rated.


Again, I'm not here to defend UCLA. UCLA is building something. It would be hard to understand if your team is trying to make due with what you got. Utah and Colorado played something that I wouldn't call soccer. Playing 10 behind the ball is just trying to get a result. At the end of the day, that is what their coaches are paid to do, but I would never have my daughter play for someone that just wanted to win at whatever cost. If I was a UCLA parent, I would feel pretty good about getting at least 1 national championship in the next few years. Not to mention, I've got an A student in college. Seems like a good situation for me.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe, I've got you blocked but I am sure you are saying something stupid based upon NoGoals replies. All I can say is, your kid probably sucks and she'll never be in the same orbit as mine. Have a nice day douche.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> Sheriff Joe, I've got you blocked but I am sure you are saying something stupid based upon NoGoals replies. All I can say is, your kid probably sucks and she'll never be in the same orbit as mine. Have a nice day douche.


Keep it classy, seahag


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> Again, I'm not here to defend UCLA. UCLA is building something. It would be hard to understand if your team is trying to make due with what you got. Utah and Colorado played something that I wouldn't call soccer. Playing 10 behind the ball is just trying to get a result. At the end of the day, that is what their coaches are paid to do, but I would never have my daughter play for someone that just wanted to win at whatever cost. If I was a UCLA parent, I would feel pretty good about getting at least 1 national championship in the next few years. Not to mention, I've got an A student in college. Seems like a good situation for me.


Proverbs 16:18


----------



## Swoosh

Zerodenero said:


> Frustration...sense I?
> 
> Yet... I do understand.
> 
> Did u expect differently?
> 
> After all....we know what sport gets the spotlight.
> 
> Hint....(_it ain't women's futbol)_
> 
> Resolve - attend an academic institution that also has top tier athletics.
> 
> Suggestion - there's a good 1 just off Sunset/Veteran, they've got a mini stadium, bleachers, lights and all.


Contrary to what a couple on this forum believe, I do not support USC nor does my dd play there.  I was just pointing out facts.  When a team is hot and you mess with their mojo because you haven't done right by them, things like this happen.  UCLA would have had a much harder time beating USC at McAllister Field (as bad as it may be, it's what USC is used to).  Ask North Carolina and Stanford.  This senior led USC team could have used a win over UCLA to go into the NCAA tournament full steam ahead.  

UCLA has a stadium, lights, bleachers, etc...and the last time I went to watch a game there, the band was playing behind the field, practicing for the real sport they care about on campus, drowning out any type of atmosphere that's hard enough to generate with a track around it.  

Very few truly care about Women's Soccer the way it should be cared about.  Even UNC with all their NCs plays on a crap field and facility that dates back to the 1930s.


----------



## offthecrossbar

Swoosh said:


> Contrary to what a couple on this forum believe, I do not support USC nor does my dd play there.  I was just pointing out facts.  When a team is hot and you mess with their mojo because you haven't done right by them, things like this happen.  UCLA would have had a much harder time beating USC at McAllister Field (as bad as it may be, it's what USC is used to).  Ask North Carolina and Stanford.  This senior led USC team could have used a win over UCLA to go into the NCAA tournament full steam ahead.
> 
> UCLA has a stadium, lights, bleachers, etc...and the last time I went to watch a game there, the band was playing behind the field, practicing for the real sport they care about on campus, drowning out any type of atmosphere that's hard enough to generate with a track around it.
> 
> Very few truly care about Women's Soccer the way it should be cared about.  Even UNC with all their NCs plays on a crap field and facility that dates back to the 1930s.


Are you trying to fool yourself that you don't support USC?


----------



## Kicker4Life

1-0 CSLB over UCI


----------



## Kicker4Life

2-0 LB


----------



## MakeAPlay

3-0 LB State.


----------



## MakeAPlay

UCI won't get in without a win.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Long Beach St. plays nice soccer.  The second goal was a nice display of possession.  They are not a team that I would want to face in the first round.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

How many teams will get in from the WCC?
4?


----------



## gkrent

Bernie Sanders said:


> How many teams will get in from the WCC?
> 4?


Most likely 2


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> How many teams will get in from the WCC?
> 4?


The experts say 3.  Pepperdine, BYU and Santa Clara.  Santa Clara has a strong rpi.


----------



## gkrent

MakeAPlay said:


> The experts say 3.  Pepperdine, BYU and Santa Clara.  Santa Clara has a strong rpi.


And LMU will taste the bitter that was served to USF last season


----------



## Lion Eyes

Santa Clara rpi #34
LMU rpi #36


----------



## MakeAPlay

Lion Eyes said:


> Santa Clara rpi #34
> LMU rpi #36


Chris Henderson has LMU as one of the last 7 out.  They can blame themselves for not taking care of business yesterday.  St. Joseph's at 18-2-2 is one of the last 7 out too so they shouldn't feel so bad.  St. Joe's lost 7-0 today in the A10 final.  Here is who he says are the last 10 in:

Iowa State
DePaul
TCU
Virginia Tech
Wisconsin
Michigan
Missouri
Santa Clara
NC State
Cal


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> And LMU will taste the bitter that was served to USF last season


That's why a team's preseason schedule is so important.  The coach has to start thinking about that when they are building their schedule.  It can hurt you later.  Unfortunately it is the mid major penalty.


----------



## MakeAPlay

http://herosports.com/colleges/sports/d1-womens-soccer

https://twitter.com/chris_awk?ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^author

Pretty informative stuff


----------



## MakeAPlay

Lion Eyes said:


> Santa Clara rpi #34
> LMU rpi #36


That was their rpi on Monday the 31st before they lost.  Henderson does the rpi for the NCAA so the links that I posted show adjusted rpi's.  $C got knocked down to a #2 seed by losing to UCLA and the Bruins likely played themselves into a #3 seed.  Florida might have played themselves into a #1 seed!


----------



## Lion Eyes

MakeAPlay said:


> Chris Henderson has LMU as one of the last 7 out.  They can blame themselves for not taking care of business yesterday.  St. Joseph's at 18-2-2 is one of the last 7 out too so they shouldn't feel so bad.  St. Joe's lost 7-0 today in the A10 final.  Here is who he says are the last 10 in:
> 
> Iowa State
> DePaul
> TCU
> Virginia Tech
> Wisconsin
> Michigan
> Missouri
> Santa Clara
> NC State
> Cal


Santa Clara also has the Jerry Smith factor going for them...9-6-4 record.
Anyone else with that record wouldn't get the invite...


----------



## goldentoe

MakeAPlay said:


> i watched the same game and clearly saw something different.  I heard that UCLA connected more passes in the first half than Colorado did all game.  The difference for any who care, was a formation change in the second half that was completely unneeded.  Colorado was playing for a tie and got lucky on a shot.  Nothing more.  If you want to talk about keepers making saves look at how many Colorado's keeper made.  She ran out of magic a dropped a turd against the Trojans.  Her fundamentals suck (partially why she didn't win the starting job into several games into the season).  I give credit to Colorado's coach.  He knows that he has a kickball team and he played to that strength.


Hey, glad to see you're back.  To recap the Colorado goal Colorado had against  UCLA it went something like this, there was nothing "LUCKY" about it.

UCLA turns the ball over in the attacking third with a poor pass down the left side.  It's easily intercepted and the counter begins.  One pass to Danica Evans who creates a mile of space with a clever dummy fake trap, and then sprints up the field.  She alludes the chasing defender by stopping on a dime to set up the next pass.  Although UCLA has four white shirts in the area none of them are tight enough to stop the next 4 Colorado passes.  Bruder gets the ball and is able to move across the top of the 18,  setting up a good look at the frame.  No one really pressures her so she takes her time and calmly finishes.  The UCLA keeper was 4 yards off her line and had no shot at getting a hand on it.  That's what happened.  Nothing lucky about it.  It was lazy defending.  

Hey, they're gonna have their ups and downs.  I think UCLA is great, but they weren't great in Boulder.  Hopefully they peak at the right time.


----------



## MakeAPlay

goldentoe said:


> Hey, glad to see you're back.  To recap the Colorado goal Colorado had against  UCLA it went something like this, there was nothing "LUCKY" about it.
> 
> UCLA turns the ball over in the attacking third with a poor pass down the left side.  It's easily intercepted and the counter begins.  One pass to Danica Evans who creates a mile of space with a clever dummy fake trap, and then sprints up the field.  She alludes the chasing defender by stopping on a dime to set up the next pass.  Although UCLA has four white shirts in the area none of them are tight enough to stop the next 4 Colorado passes.  Bruder gets the ball and is able to move across the top of the 18,  setting up a good look at the frame.  No one really pressures her so she takes her time and calmly finishes.  The UCLA keeper was 4 yards off her line and had no shot at getting a hand on it.  That's what happened.  Nothing lucky about it.  It was lazy defending.
> 
> Hey, they're gonna have their ups and downs.  I think UCLA is great, but they weren't great in Boulder.  Hopefully they peak at the right time.


So you are saying that Bruder was intending for that shot to go where it did?  I'm gonna have to disagree with that one.  I also missed the 4 connected passes that you were talking about.  Not to mention that they were in a 3 back alignment and the "4th" defender (actually the 3rd) was the holding mid playing centerback.  Look I'm not here to defend UCLA.  They will be getting a seed and Colorado won't.  They will be playing 2 home games and Colorado will be playing on the road and will be a likely one and done.  Colorado got lucky and a lot of it had to do with their coaches tactics.  The good news is the loss stung and I am pretty sure it will push them to greater heights in the future.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> So you are saying that Bruder was intending for that shot to go where it did?  I'm gonna have to disagree with that one.  I also missed the 4 connected passes that you were talking about.  Not to mention that they were in a 3 back alignment and the "4th" defender (actually the 3rd) was the holding mid playing centerback.  Look I'm not here to defend UCLA.  They will be getting a seed and Colorado won't.  They will be playing 2 home games and Colorado will be playing on the road and will be a likely one and done.  Colorado got lucky and a lot of it had to do with their coaches tactics.  The good news is the loss stung and I am pretty sure it will push them to greater heights in the future.


How many time is this he/she going to say "I am not here to defend uch la?"
That is all she does and all she knows, especially where D1 womens soccer is concerned.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Pepperdine gets a home game against Cal.  Not really a reward.  Long Beach St. gets a home game against Santa Clara.  That one will be interesting.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

MakeAPlay said:


> Pepperdine gets a home game against Cal.  Not really a reward.  Long Beach St. gets a home game against Santa Clara.  That one will be interesting.


I like Pepp's chances. Cal lost 3-0 to St. Mary's this season. Plus, they are 3-3 in the first round of the NCAA tournament going back to 2010:

'15 - Loss vs. LMU 0-1
'14 - Win vs. SDSU 3-2
'13 - Loss vs. Santa Clara 1-2
'12 - Win vs. Pepperdine 1-0
'11 - Draw vs. Santa Clara 1-1 (Cal went on to win in PKs)
'10 - Loss vs. Duke 1-2

Santa Clara will get drubbed by Long Beach State.


----------



## CaliKlines

The Waves are on a collision course with the Wolfpack in round 2, if both teams can get thru. That'd be alot of fun...Now that my Modelos are gone, I may need to restock. I wonder if tailgating is allowed at these matches?


----------



## MakeAPlay

SpeedK1llz said:


> I like Pepp's chances. Cal lost 3-0 to St. Mary's this season. Plus, they are 3-3 in the first round of the NCAA tournament going back to 2010:
> 
> '15 - Loss vs. LMU 0-1
> '14 - Win vs. SDSU 3-2
> '13 - Loss vs. Santa Clara 1-2
> '12 - Win vs. Pepperdine 1-0
> '11 - Draw vs. Santa Clara 1-1 (Cal went on to win in PKs)
> '10 - Loss vs. Duke 1-2
> 
> Santa Clara will get drubbed by Long Beach State.


I've seen both teams play multiple times this year.  If Cal is motivated they will beat Pepperdine handily.  If they sleepwalk through it then the Waves will win.  I'm not sure about he LB State/Santa Clara game.  Could go either way.  Both teams lose focus for good stretches of games.  It's definitely a toss up and could end in PK's.


----------



## MakeAPlay

CaliKlines said:


> The Waves are on a collision course with the Wolfpack in round 2, if both teams can get thru. That'd be alot of fun...Now that my Modelos are gone, I may need to restock. I wonder if tailgating is allowed at these matches?


That would be an interesting matchup.  I doubt that it happens though.


----------



## NoGoalItAll

Did every team make the tournament that my brethren NG and/or MAP made fun of during the season?  Or just most of them?  And it is weird that I can't find UW in any of the brackets.  I know, I know, it will happen next year . . . 

NG/MAP - I'm a Lakers fan.  Please crap all over them.  I think that'll be a sure sign that the LakeShow make the playoffs this year.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoalItAll said:


> Did every team make the tournament that my brethren NG and/or MAP made fun of during the season?  Or just most of them?  And it is weird that I can't find UW in any of the brackets.  I know, I know, it will happen next year . . .
> 
> NG/MAP - I'm a Lakers fan.  Please crap all over them.  I think that'll be a sure sign that the LakeShow make the playoffs this year.


Yes, they don't know shit.
Nice win over Golden State.


----------



## NoGoal

NoGoalItAll said:


> Did every team make the tournament that my brethren NG and/or MAP made fun of during the season?  Or just most of them?  And it is weird that I can't find UW in any of the brackets.  I know, I know, it will happen next year . . .
> 
> NG/MAP - I'm a Lakers fan.  Please crap all over them.  I think that'll be a sure sign that the LakeShow make the playoffs this year.


Funny, my DD never choose the school based on how many championships they won.  It also doesn't change the fact that my wife and I will only be paying 6K a year which includes books, tuition and boarding for our DD to attend UDub.  What is awesome is their football team is ranked #5 could be #4 (tomorrow) in the nation!


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> Funny, my DD never choose the school based on how many championships they won.  It also doesn't change the fact that my wife and I will only be paying 6K a year which includes books, tuition and boarding for our DD to attend UDub.  What is awesome is their football team is ranked #5 could be #4 (tomorrow) in the nation!


Yes, those low income scholarships come in handy for student who's parents who can't afford to send their kids to college. Congrats


----------



## MakeAPlay

NoGoal said:


> Funny, my DD never choose the school based on how many championships they won.  It also doesn't change the fact that my wife and I will only be paying 6K a year which includes books, tuition and boarding for our DD to attend UDub.  What is awesome is their football team is ranked #5 could be #4 (tomorrow) in the nation!


I gotta assume you are replying to one of my blocked people.  UDub is an awesome school and they have a kick ass athletic department.  Browning and company are legit.  It's funny how they are getting screwed with right now.  No worries though.  An undefeated Pac 12 team will get their due respect eventually.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> I gotta assume you are replying to one of my blocked people.  UDub is an awesome school and they have a kick ass athletic department.  Browning and company are legit.  It's funny how they are getting screwed with right now.  No worries though.  An undefeated Pac 12 team will get their due respect eventually.


More dribble from the he/she that knows nothing.


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, those low income scholarships come in handy for student who's parents who can't afford to send their kids to college. Congrats


Nice try, but 100% wrong.  My DD committed in early Dec of HS sophomore year and was UDub's 1st commit for her class.

  Got to love the HATERS!



Post when when your 02 DD or grandchild ever gets an offer!


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, those low income scholarships come in handy for student who's parents who can't afford to send their kids to college. Congrats


For the record, your post doesn't apply to my family, so it didn't insult me.  But, DAM you do realize you insulted thousands of college students from low income families.  Way to go BLOCKHEAD!


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> Nice try, but 100% wrong.  My DD committed in early Dec of HS sophomore year and was UDub's 1st commit for her class.
> 
> Got to love the HATERS!
> 
> View attachment 306
> 
> Post when when your 02 DD or grandchild ever gets an offer!


I will keep you posted.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> For the record, your post doesn't apply to my family, so wasn't insult.  But, DAM you do realize you insulted thousands of college students from low income families.  Way to go BLOCKHEAD!


What part of congratulations do you not understand? Looks like you just insulted those poor folks.


----------



## NoGoal

MakeAPlay said:


> I gotta assume you are replying to one of my blocked people.  UDub is an awesome school and they have a kick ass athletic department.  Browning and company are legit.  It's funny how they are getting screwed with right now.  No worries though.  An undefeated Pac 12 team will get their due respect eventually.


Everyone on the West Coast knows there is an East Coast bias in the college football rankings.


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> What part of congratulations do you not understand? Looks like you just insulted those poor folks.


Don't PIVOT!


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> I will keep you posted.


That was a rhetorical question.  Don't waste your finger muscles, lol!


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> That was a rhetorical question.  Don't waste your finger muscles, lol!


Why do you always see the negative side of things?


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why do you always see the negative side of things?


Don't pivot and try to say your post was a compliment.  Your post was insinuating that my family is low income and the reason she received a scholarship to UDub.  You are 100% WRONG!

My DD is a great little player and was offered an athletic scholarship based on her abilities.  You sound like the many other haters that I know.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> Don't pivot and try to say your post was a compliment.  Your post was insinuating that my family is low income and the reason she received a scholarship to UDub.  You are 100% WRONG!


I was just guessing, after all you didn't say.
Euclid sure is a nice street, huh?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> Don't pivot and try to say your post was a compliment.  Your post was insinuating that my family is low income and the reason she received a scholarship to UDub.  You are 100% WRONG!
> 
> 
> My DD is a great little player and was offered an athletic scholarship based on her abilities.  You sound like the many other haters that I know.


I am sure your daughter is a great player, I don't talk shit on people's kids like your pos friend MAP.


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> I was just guessing, after all you didn't say.
> Euclid sure is a nice street, huh?


Don't try backpedaling and deflect by posting Euclid St. is nice.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> Don't try backpedaling and deflect by posting Euclid St. is nice.


You should know by now I don't back pedal. Euclid is one of my favorite streets, I play golf up there.


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> You should know by now I don't back pedal. Euclid is one of my favorite streets, I play golf up there.


I hope it's at RedHill CC, because Upland Hills CC is a muni course for hackers.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> I hope it's at RedHill CC, because Upland Hills CC is a muni course for hackers.


Of course.
You seem much nicer than you were a few weeks ago.


----------



## espola

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, those low income scholarships come in handy for student who's parents who can't afford to send their kids to college. Congrats


What an asshole.


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> Of course.
> You seem much nicer than you were a few weeks ago.


 Nah, I'd rather be an antagonist.  Makes for better reading!


----------



## Sheriff Joe

espola said:


> What an asshole.


Now, Now, Now
That is quite a comment coming from you professor.
What brought that on? I was just being nice.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> Nah, I'd rather be an antagonist.  Makes for better reading!


Me too.


----------



## espola

Sheriff Joe said:


> Now, Now, Now
> That is quite a comment coming from you professor.
> What brought that on? I was just being nice.


You're as big an asshole as Darrell Arson and Junior Hunter combined.

And I'm sure you want people to think so.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

espola said:


> You're as big an asshole as Darrell Arson and Junior Hunter combined.
> 
> And I'm sure you want people to think so.


Who are they?


----------



## MakeAPlay

NG you know haters gotta hate.  I wish that I was curious enough to unblock whomever the douche bag that you are debating with so that I can see their lame ass excuses.  Just tell your amazing young lady to keep doing her thing!


----------



## KidGretzky25

Lion Eyes said:


> Santa Clara also has the Jerry Smith factor going for them...9-6-4 record.
> Anyone else with that record wouldn't get the invite...


Texas Tech


----------



## clarino

Kevin Boyd resigns as Head Coach at ASU.  Get your decommitment in early.


----------



## offthecrossbar

clarino said:


> Kevin Boyd resigns as Head Coach at ASU.  Get your decommitment in early.


Hey Dickhead, your post isn't funny for the players and parents who have verbal committments to ASU!  Boyd resigning creates uncertainty for those families now.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

offthecrossbar said:


> Hey Dickhead, your post isn't funny for the players and parents who have verbal committments to ASU!  Boyd resigning creates uncertainty for those families now.


So how is this handled?


----------



## clarino

offthecrossbar said:


> Hey Dickhead, your post isn't funny for the players and parents who have verbal committments to ASU!  Boyd resigning creates uncertainty for those families now.


Hey dickhead, it was not supposed to be funny.  I know who is replacing him.  It gets worse.


----------



## Zerodenero

clarino said:


> Hey dickhead, it was not supposed to be funny.  I know who is replacing him.  It gets worse.


Add value and enlighten us.


----------



## espola

Lion Eyes said:


> Santa Clara also has the Jerry Smith factor going for them...9-6-4 record.
> Anyone else with that record wouldn't get the invite...


A team's raw record doesn't matter as long as it is .500 or better, although there is some disagreement about whether they use 3 points for a win when calculating the .500.  Santa Clara's record qualifies either way.  And the coach's reputation doesn't enter into it at all.

The primary ranking for tournament selection is the RPI calculated by NCAA, of which 75% is related to opponents' overall records, often characterized as strength of schedule.  In the latest release of RPI, Santa Clara is #37. 

http://www.ncaa.com/rankings/soccer-women/d1/ncaa-womens-soccer-rpi

The selection method is spelled out in the Pre-Championship Manual, starting on page 15, along with the bonus and penalty table in Appendix C on page 26 --

http://www.ncaa.org/sites/default/files/2016DIWSO_PreChampsManual_20160922.pdf


----------



## Juve 50

Please do Tell Clarino since you seem to know.  My dd is an ASU Commit.


----------



## MakeAPlay

I liked Boyd.  Sucks for the girls that are committed and sucks even more for the girls that are there.  Coaching changes can be hard.  Look what happened to Maryland after their coach left.


----------



## Juve 50

Yeah, my dd and wife were pretty upset this morning.  I talked to Kevin this morning.  He will land on his feet and build another program.  ASU looking to build up their sports program.  Wanted to improve their Basketball team so they brought in Bobby Hurley.  Swimming they brought in Phelps.  So who they bringing in for the Soccer team?  I have an idea of who I think would be a good fit.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Juve 50 said:


> Yeah, my dd and wife were pretty upset this morning.  I talked to Kevin this morning.  He will land on his feet and build another program.  ASU looking to build up their sports program.  Wanted to improve their Basketball team so they brought in Bobby Hurley.  Swimming they brought in Phelps.  So who they bringing in for the Soccer team?  I have an idea of who I think would be a good fit.


That sucks, sorry to hear that.
A friend of mine had that happen to both of their kids, baseball and softball at D1 schools.


----------



## soccerobserver

MakeAPlay said:


> I liked Boyd.  Sucks for the girls that are committed and sucks even more for the girls that are there.  Coaching changes can be hard.  Look what happened to Maryland after their coach left.


What happened at Maryland?


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Sucks about Boyd. I feel for the players & parents who are committed to ASU. This is the nightmare scenario we as parents all have in the backs of our minds when our DDs are choosing schools. I'm sure these players are all of a high enough caliber that they'll be fine if they choose to stay or will find other offers at quality schools. Another reminder that academics are more important than athletics when it comes to scholarship money.


----------



## NoGoal

Juve 50 said:


> Yeah, my dd and wife were pretty upset this morning.  I talked to Kevin this morning.  He will land on his feet and build another program.  ASU looking to build up their sports program.  Wanted to improve their Basketball team so they brought in Bobby Hurley.  Swimming they brought in Phelps.  So who they bringing in for the Soccer team?  I have an idea of who I think would be a good fit.


Clarino doesn't know who will be hired. Bigsoccer is a better source for college info.  It was posted that the ASU job was open last night.
http://forums.bigsoccer.com/threads/2016-hot-seat.2031652/page-18


----------



## MakeAPlay

soccerobserver said:


> What happened at Maryland?


http://www.testudotimes.com/2015/11/18/9753980/maryland-womens-soccer-jonathan-morgan-resigns-terps-head-coach

Once the coach resigned most of their recruits switched commitments elsewhere and most of their top players transferred.  Their leading scorer Alex Anthony now plays for $C.  The program is in shambles and will take some time to claw it's way back to respectability especially with their recruiting pipeline devastated.  On the good side it is a good academic school so even if the soccer is a struggle the degree is valuable.


----------



## Juve 50

I have been in contact with parents of current players there and Commits.  Its my daughters dream school with the Major that she wants.  Journalism.  So she is still on board if the new staff will have her along with the other parents I have spoken to.  So we will see.


----------



## NoGoal

I would like for UCLA's Louise Liberman to apply for the ASU head coaching job.  Women's soccer can use another women head coach in which they are so underrepresented.    She has been a UCLA assistant coach for 7 years and should be ready to take the next step.

I would also like to see Diego Bocanegra apply for the position.  He is from SoCal and a former assistant coach at Cal State Fullerton and currently the assistant coach at Notre Dame.  I would think he has enough on his coaching resume to be considered if interested.


----------



## Lion Eyes

espola said:


> A team's raw record doesn't matter as long as it is .500 or better, although there is some disagreement about whether they use 3 points for a win when calculating the .500.  Santa Clara's record qualifies either way.  And the coach's reputation doesn't enter into it at all.


I was thinking of Pepperdine a few years back 9 - 5 - 4 beat Santa Clara 2-1...Santa Clara went to the party.
Pepperdine didn't get the invite...just sour grapes from me 
I'd like to believe reputations/politics don't enter in to it at all...but call me Thomas.
Good luck to all in the NCAA's


----------



## MakeAPlay

Juve 50 said:


> I have been in contact with parents of current players there and Commits.  Its my daughters dream school with the Major that she wants.  Journalism.  So she is still on board if the new staff will have her along with the other parents I have spoken to.  So we will see.


Good luck to your daughter.  Smart of her to pick the school not the coach.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

SpeedK1llz said:


> I like Pepp's chances. Cal lost 3-0 to St. Mary's this season. Plus, they are 3-3 in the first round of the NCAA tournament going back to 2010:
> 
> '15 - Loss vs. LMU 0-1
> '14 - Win vs. SDSU 3-2
> '13 - Loss vs. Santa Clara 1-2
> '12 - Win vs. Pepperdine 1-0
> '11 - Draw vs. Santa Clara 1-1 (Cal went on to win in PKs)
> '10 - Loss vs. Duke 1-2
> 
> Santa Clara will get drubbed by Long Beach State.


I dont see LB drubbing Santa Clara.
I see a 1-0 or 2-1 game that could go either way.
I like Pepperdine at home against Cal 1-0

NC State could upset Minnesota.

The rest of the games are ho-hum.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

NoGoal said:


> For the record, your post doesn't apply to my family, so it didn't insult me.  But, DAM you do realize you insulted thousands of college students from low income families.  Way to go BLOCKHEAD!


You dont need to go there.
Muni courses are for the working man.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> I've seen both teams play multiple times this year.  If Cal is motivated they will beat Pepperdine handily.  If they sleepwalk through it then the Waves will win.  I'm not sure about he LB State/Santa Clara game.  Could go either way.  Both teams lose focus for good stretches of games.  It's definitely a toss up and could end in PK's.


Why would Cal not be motivated?
Its the NCAA college cup.
I think they'll be motivated.


----------



## espola

Lion Eyes said:


> I was thinking of Pepperdine a few years back 9 - 5 - 4 beat Santa Clara 2-1...Santa Clara went to the party.
> Pepperdine didn't get the invite...just sour grapes from me
> I'd like to believe reputations/politics don't enter in to it at all...but call me Thomas.
> Good luck to all in the NCAA's


What were Pepperdine and Santa Clara RPI back then?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> Why would Cal not be motivated?
> Its the NCAA college cup.
> I think they'll be motivated.


Let's see.  They may just be pissed at getting to go on the road to play a team with a lower RPI from a school outside of the Power 5 conferences.  They will likely feel snubbed which can either serve to motivate or to feel sorry for having a road game.  Stranger things have happened.  We can bet another bottle of wine or sixpack of Dorado, Ruination or Habenero Sculpin if you are game.  Just to be clear, I think that Cal will win.


----------



## soccerobserver

Bernie Sanders said:


> You dont need to go there.
> Muni courses are for the working man.


C'mon Bernie- and I think you would agree this is no joke and should be added to  your platform next time---access to Muni golf courses is a fundamental Human Right!!!


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> Let's see.  They may just be pissed at getting to go on the road to play a team with a lower RPI from a school outside of the Power 5 conferences.  They will likely feel snubbed which can either serve to motivate or to feel sorry for having a road game.  Stranger things have happened.  We can bet another bottle of wine or sixpack of Dorado, Ruination or Habenero Sculpin if you are game.  Just to be clear, I think that Cal will win.


They will be motivated, and Pepperdine is my pick.
I'll take that bet.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

soccerobserver said:


> C'mon Bernie- and I think you would agree this is no joke and should be added to  your platform next time---access to Muni golf courses is a fundamental Human Right!!!


I was just pointing out to Mr.NoGoal, his elitist, insurance salesman, status.
Its like espola calling people assholes.


----------



## espola

Lion Eyes said:


> I was thinking of Pepperdine a few years back 9 - 5 - 4 beat Santa Clara 2-1...Santa Clara went to the party.
> Pepperdine didn't get the invite...just sour grapes from me
> I'd like to believe reputations/politics don't enter in to it at all...but call me Thomas.
> Good luck to all in the NCAA's


The "politics" is embedded in the requirement that every one of the 31 conferences gets at least one entry into the bracket of 64.  That results in many teams with good records left out, such as North Texas (15-5-1) and South Florida (12-4-3)this year.


----------



## NoGoal

Bernie Sanders said:


> You dont need to go there.
> Muni courses are for the working man.


Hackers doesn't mean povertly level golfer.  Hackers mean individuals who suck at golf.

There are a lot of good muni courses that are not considered hackers courses such as Arcadia Golf Course, El Dorado Golf course in Long Beach, Mountain Meadows Golf course in Pomona, Griffith Park Golf Courses, Rancho Park in Los Angeles, Brookside GC in Pasadena, then there are high end municipal courses such Torrey Pines in La Jolla.

I know my golf....I used to be a 6 handicap, before my kids started playing club soccer.


----------



## MakeAPlay

NoGoal said:


> Hackers doesn't mean povertly level golfer.  Hackers mean individuals who suck at golf.
> 
> There are a lot of good muni courses that are not considered hackers courses such as Arcadia Golf Course, El Dorado Golf course in Long Beach, Mountain Meadows Golf course in Pomona, Griffith Park Golf Courses, Rancho Park in Los Angeles, Brookside GC in Pasadena, then there are high end municipal courses such Torrey Pines in La Jolla.
> 
> I know my golf....I used to be a 6 handicap, before my kids started playing club soccer.


Torrey is a nice course.  The views are pretty stunning on some holes.  If you are a San Diego city resident it's also reasonably priced.  They even offer junior clinics there on Saturday and Sunday for $80 a month or $20 for a drop in lesson for the day.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

NoGoal said:


> Hackers doesn't mean povertly level golfer.  Hackers mean individuals who suck at golf.
> 
> There are a lot of good muni courses that are not considered hackers courses such as Arcadia Golf Course, El Dorado Golf course in Long Beach, Mountain Meadows Golf course in Pomona, Griffith Park Golf Courses, Rancho Park in Los Angeles, Brookside GC in Pasadena, then there are high end municipal courses such Torrey Pines in La Jolla.
> 
> I know my golf....I used to be a 6 handicap, before my kids started playing club soccer.


Gene Littler was a very small man and great golfer.
I had the pleasure of playing a round with his son, who is also a very good player.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> Hackers doesn't mean povertly level golfer.  Hackers mean individuals who suck at golf.
> 
> There are a lot of good muni courses that are not considered hackers courses such as Arcadia Golf Course, El Dorado Golf course in Long Beach, Mountain Meadows Golf course in Pomona, Griffith Park Golf Courses, Rancho Park in Los Angeles, Brookside GC in Pasadena, then there are high end municipal courses such Torrey Pines in La Jolla.
> 
> I know my golf....I used to be a 6 handicap, before my kids started playing club soccer.


DON'T PIVOT


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> Torrey is a nice course.  The views are pretty stunning on some holes.  If you are a San Diego city resident it's also reasonably priced.  They even offer junior clinics there on Saturday and Sunday for $80 a month or $20 for a drop in lesson for the day.


Gary Player, also a little guy, but fit as a fiddle, and strong for such a diminutive specimen.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> Torrey is a nice course.  The views are pretty stunning on some holes.  If you are a San Diego city resident it's also reasonably priced.  They even offer junior clinics there on Saturday and Sunday for $80 a month or $20 for a drop in lesson for the day.


Ive probably played a hundred rounds of golf there.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Bernie Sanders said:


> Gary Player, also a little guy, but fit as a fiddle, and strong for such a diminutive specimen.


Just don't call him petite in front of these assholes.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Ian Woosnam.
A really great golfer, and a tough little bastard to boot.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just don't call him petite in front of these assholes.


Im not the expert on petite-ism here.


----------



## MakeAPlay

I gotta assume you are replying to one of those douche bags like Sheriff Joe or Clarino otherwise I'm a little confused.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> I gotta assume you are replying to one of those douche bags like Sheriff Joe or Clarino otherwise I'm a little confused.


I am sure you are right at home with that feeling.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> Torrey is a nice course.  The views are pretty stunning on some holes.  If you are a San Diego city resident it's also reasonably priced.  They even offer junior clinics there on Saturday and Sunday for $80 a month or $20 for a drop in lesson for the day.


Do they charge you extra for the snail trail you leave on the greens?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Bernie Sanders said:


> Ian Woosnam.
> A really great golfer, and a tough little bastard to boot.


Do you remember the tournament when his caddie left his extra driver in the bag?


----------



## NoGoal

Bernie Sanders said:


> Ive probably played a hundred rounds of golf there.


You seem to like betting on college soccer.  If you have played hundred of rounds of golf, want to play a round of golf for money?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Bernie Sanders said:


> Ive probably played a hundred rounds of golf there.


Ever played Cypress Point?


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> DON'T PIVOT


Don't bite!


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> Ever played Cypress Point?


Unless Bernie knows someone who is a member at Cypress Point,  which is one of the most exclusive private clubs in California.  It's highly unlikely.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> Cypress Point is a private course in Monterrey Bay.


I know, played it twice.


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> I know, played it twice.


Sneaking onto the par 3 hole by 17 mile drive doesn't count, lol!


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> Sneaking onto the par 3 hole by 17 mile drive doesn't count, lol!


Have you ever seen the pro shop?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> Sneaking onto the par 3 hole by 17 mile drive doesn't count, lol!


That would be 15 and 16, two of the most beautiful and famous 3 pars in the world.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Bernie Sanders said:


> Ive probably played a hundred rounds of golf there.


I'll tell you a true story that happened on the par 4 8th hole on the north course.
It was an early round, as we always played early back then.
It was circa 1999, or thereabouts, and it was a typical fall morning. Cool, sunny, and the air was crisp, and an offshore headwind on the tee, blowing toward the ocean.
I teed the ball low, facilitating a piercing ball flight, under the breeze.
I stood over the ball, waggled my Taylor "burner" 9 degree a couple times, made my turn, and let the club blast through the hitting zone.
The contact was solid.
One of my favorite holes on the north course, and it seemed I always hit a great drive on this hole.
its a long hole, and its pretty wide open, at least it was then, and a big drive is key in scoring.
The shot took off from the back tee box, and before it lazered past the lady's tee box, a tiny bird, barely bigger than the ball, flew from left to right, directly into the path of the ball.
An explosion,  feathers, greenish and white, and a little "pop".
The ball made it past the lady's tee box, but unfortunately, the little bird, (most likely a warbler or gnat catcher) did not.
I took a bogey, and a sense of wonder to the turn.
Not the best round ever, but I did live an impression on at least one of God's tiniest creatures that day.


----------



## MakeAPlay

http://www.wccsports.com/news/wcc-announces-2016-women-s-soccer-all-conference-team-11-08-2016

Congrats to all!  Especially the All Freshman team!!


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> Have you ever seen the pro shop?


Nope, the courses I have played in Monterrey are Poppy Hills, Spyglass, and Bayonet and Black Horse Golf Course.  When my DD leaves for college and I start swinging the sticks again...I will play Pebble Beach and Spanish Bay.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Sheriff Joe said:


> Ever played Cypress Point?


No.
Do they allow cowboy hats?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> Nope, the courses I have played in Monterrey is Poppy Hills, Spyglass, and Bayonet and Black Horse Golf Course.


Spyglass is my all time favorite and I have played all the best courses up there, including Pebble, The Preserve and Monterey Peninsula Shore Course, all for free. What a country.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Bernie Sanders said:


> No.
> Do they allow cowboy hats?


Hats yes, boots might be against the dress code.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Bernie Sanders said:


> I'll tell you a true story that happened on the par 4 8th hole on the north course.
> It was an early round, as we always played early back then.
> It was circa 1999, or thereabouts, and it was a typical fall morning. Cool, sunny, and the air was crisp, and an offshore headwind on the tee, blowing toward the ocean.
> I teed the ball low, facilitating a piercing ball flight, under the breeze.
> I stood over the ball, waggled my Taylor "burner" 9 degree a couple times, made my turn, and let the club blast through the hitting zone.
> The contact was solid.
> One of my favorite holes on the north course, and it seemed I always hit a great drive on this hole.
> its a long hole, and its pretty wide open, at least it was then, and a big drive is key in scoring.
> The shot took off from the back tee box, and before it lazered past the lady's tee box, a tiny bird, barely bigger than the ball, flew from left to right, directly into the path of the ball.
> An explosion,  feathers, greenish and white, and a little "pop".
> The ball made it past the lady's tee box, but unfortunately, the little bird, (most likely a warbler or gnat catcher) did not.
> I took a bogey, and a sense of wonder to the turn.
> Not the best round ever, but I did live an impression on at least one of God's tiniest creatures that day.


So you birdied that hole?


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Sheriff Joe said:


> Ever played Cypress Point?


Ive played some great courses, but have not played much up north.
When I played team golf for a local mens club, I played all the best courses in the San Diego area.
We had a really good team.
The toughest teams were muni sandbaggers from the Chula Vista area.
The cupcakes were some of the more "exclusive" tracks with "ego" handicaps.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hats yes, boots might be against the dress code.


All I need is an invite.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you remember the tournament when his caddie left his extra driver in the bag?


YES!


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> Spyglass is my all time favorite and I have played all the best courses up there, including Pebble, The Preserve and Monterey Peninsula Shore Course, all for free. What a country.


I liked Spyglass also, it meanders towards the ocean and then tree lined fairways afterwards.  One of my favorite courses I played was Pumpkin Ridge outside of Portland, Oregon and Kapalua in Maui (great ocean views).   I am looking forward to playing Chambers Bay in Seattle when my DD moves up there next year.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Sheriff Joe said:


> So you birdied that hole?


I birdied and bogied the same hole.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Bernie Sanders said:


> Ive played some great courses, but have not played much up north.
> When I played team golf for a local mens club, I played all the best courses in the San Diego area.
> We had a really good team.
> The toughest teams were muni sandbaggers from the Chula Vista area.
> The cupcakes were some of the more "exclusive" tracks with "ego" handicaps.


Dove Canyon always had a really tough team.
Nice course, tough players.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Bernie Sanders said:


> Ive played some great courses, but have not played much up north.
> When I played team golf for a local mens club, I played all the best courses in the San Diego area.
> We had a really good team.
> The toughest teams were muni sandbaggers from the Chula Vista area.
> The cupcakes were some of the more "exclusive" tracks with "ego" handicaps.


Been there, I know a guy who played in a pro am in the desert, very exclusive, he had one of those ego hanicaps and was the A player of the Foursome. He proceeded to shoot in the hi 90s and lets just say he was never invited back.


----------



## NoGoal

Bernie Sanders said:


> Ive played some great courses, but have not played much up north.
> When I played team golf for a local mens club, I played all the best courses in the San Diego area.
> We had a really good team.
> The toughest teams were muni sandbaggers from the Chula Vista area.
> The cupcakes were some of the more "exclusive" tracks with "ego" handicaps.


I disagree,  playing for big money is what separates the boys from the men.  The 3 footers end up looking like 8-10 feet putts.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

NoGoal said:


> I disagree,  playing for big money is what separates the boys from the men.


Im not that good.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Sheriff Joe said:


> Been there, I know a guy who played in a pro am in the desert, very exclusive, he had one of those ego hanicaps and was the A player of the Foursome. He proceeded to shoot in the hi 90s and lets just say he was never invited back.


I wont mention the club famous for that in my area.
Everyone already knows.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

NoGoal said:


> I disagree,  playing for big money is what separates the boys from the men.  The 3 footers end up looking like 8-10 feet putts.


I played the exact same course at La Costa that the World Match Play Championship was played on.
Same tees, ropes still up, the day after the tournament.
It was a selection of 18 holes from the entire Lacosta layout, that you can never play.
Those guys play for big money, and those guys are the real deal.
I shot a 91 and felt like I got off easy.


----------



## NoGoal

Bernie Sanders said:


> I played the exact same course at La Costa that the World Match Play Championship was played on.
> Same tees, ropes still up, the day after the tournament.
> It was a selection of 18 holes from the entire Lacosta layout, that you can never play.
> Those guys play for big money, and those guys are the real deal.
> I shot a 91 and felt like I got off easy.


I played Torrey Pines South from the tips a few months prior to the US Open being held there.  I shot a humbling 90, it was 7600 yards.


----------



## Lion Eyes

espola said:


> What were Pepperdine and Santa Clara RPI back then?


e, it really doesn't matter.
As I said it was just sour grapes....
But I think the entire ACC was invite


----------



## espola

Lion Eyes said:


> e, it really doesn't matter.
> As I said it was just sour grapes....
> But I think the entire ACC was invite


You were whining about it being political.  It would be hard to do since the calculations are spelled out clearly and anyone can run them.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

NoGoal said:


> You seem to like betting on college soccer.  If you have played hundred of rounds of golf, want to play a round of golf for money?


I just saw this.
Sorry pal.
I dont care to play golf with you.


----------



## NoGoal

Bernie Sanders said:


> I just saw this.
> Sorry pal.
> I dont care to play golf with you.


Don't get me wrong, I was challenging you for MONEY which wasn't going be a friendly game.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

NoGoal said:


> Don't get me wrong, I was challenging you for MONEY which wasn't going be a friendly game.


I understood perfectly.
You and I will never play golf together.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> Don't get me wrong, I was challenging you for MONEY which wasn't going be a friendly game.


Don't pivot.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> Don't get me wrong, I was challenging you for MONEY which wasn't going be a friendly game.


That was a bitch slap of epic proportion.
You lose no goal.


----------



## NoGoal

Bernie Sanders said:


> I understood perfectly.
> You and I will never play golf together.


It's all good, you already posted you aren't that good at golf.


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> Don't pivot.


I see you liked my "PIVOT" post.  The biggest form of flattery is imitation.  Hahaha!  You are fiesty tonight after stepping on your own dog shit last night.


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> That was a bitch slap of epic proportion.
> You lose no goal.


How was that?  It was a challenge to play for money, which he didn't want to take the bet.    Euclid St is nice, lmao backpedaler.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> I see you liked my "PIVOT" post.  The biggest form of flattery is imitation.  Hahaha!  You are fiesty tonight after stepping on your own dog shit last night.


Maybe you and MAP can hook up tonight and comfort each other.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> How was that?  It was a challenge to play for money, which he passed on.  Euclid St is nice, lmao!


It's ok, you can't win them all.


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> It's ok, you can't win them all.


Thanks, grandpa!


----------



## Lion Eyes

espola said:


> You were whining about it being political.  It would be hard to do since the calculations are spelled out clearly and anyone can run them.


Well what about the entire ACC being invited?

BB in a box car...
Yanking your chain Magoo


----------



## espola

Lion Eyes said:


> Well what about the entire ACC being invited?
> 
> BB in a box car...
> Yanking your chain Magoo


Do they have the RPI numbers?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> Thanks, grandpa!


Please tell your girlfriend, MAP congratulations on the election.


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> Please tell your girlfriend, MAP congratulations on the election.


My taxes will be going down at the cost of the stock market crashing tomorrow though.  If anybody was smart to have kept cash on hand  ...it may be time to buy stocks soon.  Dow futures is down!


----------



## Zerodenero

NoGoal said:


> My taxes will be going down at the cost of the stock market crashing tomorrow though.  If anybody was smart to have kept cash on hand  ...it may be time to buy stocks soon.  Dow futures is down!


Wharton?....Who needs Wharton when it's really, really, huge-ly simple...._buy low, sell high (shopping spree starts manana)
_


----------



## Lion Eyes

espola said:


> Do they have the RPI numbers?


Do you really believe that the entire ACC made the tournament?


----------



## NoGoalItAll

NoGoal said:


> My taxes will be going down at the cost of the stock market crashing tomorrow though.  If anybody was smart to have kept cash on hand  ...it may be time to buy stocks soon.  Dow futures is down!


The DOW is up early this morning, and the other indexes are flat. 

I've asked you nicely, please crap on my Lakers.  I need my playoff fix this year.

P.S. - thanks for crapping on Trump . . .


----------



## espola

Lion Eyes said:


> Do you really believe that the entire ACC made the tournament?


I don't follow women's soccer that closely, but if they had the numbers, it could happen.  On the men's side, 9 of the 12 ACC teams are projected to be in the 48-team tournament selection next week, an only Va Tech with an RPI position of 33 will not start with a home game.


----------



## NoGoal

NoGoalItAll said:


> The DOW is up early this morning, and the other indexes are flat.
> 
> I've asked you nicely, please crap on my Lakers.  I need my playoff fix this year.
> 
> P.S. - thanks for crapping on Trump . . .


I'm a Laker fan too, so your are screwed they will make the playoffs.  How do you like that dumbass, lmao!


----------



## Lion Eyes

espola said:


> I don't follow women's soccer that closely, but if they had the numbers, it could happen.  On the men's side, 9 of the 12 ACC teams are projected to be in the 48-team tournament selection next week, an only Va Tech with an RPI position of 33 will not start with a home game.


That's why I said I was yanking your chain....you know not serious.


----------



## NoGoalItAll

NoGoal said:


> English was never my strong subject, *but at least I know when to type your and you're*.  I suggest you learn it.  Pppfffttt, muhahahahahahaaaaaa.  I'm your Huckleberry!





NoGoal said:


> I'm a Laker fan too, so *your *are screwed they will make the playoffs.  How do you like that dumbass, lmao!


*You're* all over the MAP.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

NoGoalItAll said:


> *You're* all over the MAP.


You must be a blue collar guy.
NG hates blue collar guys.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Lion Eyes said:


> That's why I said I was yanking your chain....you know not serious.


It helps to draw a picture for Magoo.
Preferably with points of interest, and a "You are here" arrow for guidance.


----------



## NoGoal

NoGoalItAll said:


> *You're* all over the MAP.


*You're* reaching deep into your own rectum with that weak post.  Since you are deep into yourself, try pulling your head out the other end.


----------



## KidGretzky25

Rather than start another thread and since this thread has the most eyes, did anyone notice Cal South scheduled CRL games on Dec 10th and 11th after the high school season has started?


----------



## MakeAPlay

KidGretzky25 said:


> Rather than start another thread and since this thread has the most eyes, did anyone notice Cal South scheduled CRL games on Dec 10th and 11th after the high school season has started?


I didn't notice.  I am curious what the end result of CRL is.


----------



## CaliKlines

MakeAPlay said:


> I didn't notice.  I am curious what the end result of CRL is.


CRL winners get invited to Far West Regionals, which can then turn into an invitation to the USYS National Championships.


----------



## KidGretzky25

MakeAPlay said:


> I didn't notice.  I am curious what the end result of CRL is.


I think to Far West Regionals.


CaliKlines said:


> CRL winners get invited to Far West Regionals, which can then turn into an invitation to the USYS National Championships.


But why would Cal South schedule games 3 weeks into the high school season? ECNL ends their season right before Thanksgiving. I'm assuming the othe leagues too. What makes CRL so special? Are they exempt from the CIF rule?


----------



## CaliKlines

KidGretzky25 said:


> I think to Far West Regionals.
> 
> But why would Cal South schedule games 3 weeks into the high school season? ECNL ends their season right before Thanksgiving. I'm assuming the othe leagues too. What makes CRL so special? Are they exempt from the CIF rule?


Field availability? Too many conflicts with other events? The weekend before(12/3 and 12/4)  is unavailable due to this year's USYS Natl League. The weekend before that is Thanksgiving weekend with Silverlakes Showcase, and the weekends before that are SCDSL playoffs.


----------



## KidGretzky25

CaliKlines said:


> Field availability? Too many conflicts with other events? The weekend before(12/3 and 12/4)  is unavailable due to this year's USYS Natl League. The weekend before that is Thanksgiving weekend with Silverlakes Showcase, and the weekends before that are SCDSL playoffs.


Not too many conflicts, too many leagues.


CaliKlines said:


> Field availability? Too many conflicts with other events? The weekend before(12/3 and 12/4)  is unavailable due to this year's USYS Natl League. The weekend before that is Thanksgiving weekend with Silverlakes Showcase, and the weekends before that are SCDSL playoffs.


So, what makes CRL special, that they don't have all their games completed like the other leagues?


----------



## 3thatplay

KidGretzky25 said:


> Not too many conflicts, too many leagues.
> 
> So, what makes CRL special, that they don't have all their games completed like the other leagues?


Nothing, but all teams accepted to play in CRL based on the Play Dates proposed.  These dates have always been "play dates" since before your team sent in their application.  Even though they are dumb play dates, and CRL schedulers usually do a horrible job your team admin knew of these dates or should have before they sent in the payment for CRL.


----------



## MakeAPlay

KidGretzky25 said:


> I think to Far West Regionals.
> 
> But why would Cal South schedule games 3 weeks into the high school season? ECNL ends their season right before Thanksgiving. I'm assuming the othe leagues too. What makes CRL so special? Are they exempt from the CIF rule?


I have seen ECNL schedule games into the first week of December in the past.  It does seem a little inconvenient but the rest is always good for the girls going into the grind of the HS season.


----------



## MakeAPlay

http://pac-12.com/article/2016/11/08/pac-12-announces-women’s-soccer-all-conference-honors

13 former SoCal club players represented.


----------



## Lion Eyes

Pepperdine and Cal 1-1 at the end of regulation.
Into OT....


----------



## Lion Eyes

Lion Eyes said:


> Pepperdine and Cal 1-1 at the end of regulation.
> Into OT....


End of first OT ...1-1


----------



## Lion Eyes

Santa Clara thumps Long Beach 3-0


----------



## Lion Eyes

Pepperdine & Cal 1-1 onto penalty kicks....


----------



## Lion Eyes

Lion Eyes said:


> Pepperdine & Cal 1-1 onto penalty kicks....


Pepperdine wins in OT..
All three WCC teams advance....


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Lion Eyes said:


> Pepperdine wins in OT..
> All three WCC teams advance....


Nice,  those pks are intense.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Bernie Sanders said:


> I dont see LB drubbing Santa Clara.
> I see a 1-0 or 2-1 game that could go either way.
> I like Pepperdine at home against Cal 1-0
> 
> NC State could upset Minnesota.
> 
> The rest of the games are ho-hum.


Not bad, although I didnt see Santa Clara dropping LB 3 nil.
Or Notre Dame going out in the first round to the SEIU.
I didnt even know the service employees union had a team.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Sheriff Joe said:


> Nice,  those pks are intense.


Im pretty sure I lost a few months off my life in that nail biter.
...and I was just watching.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

I don't want to say I told you so but Cal notches another first round NCAA exit. Early technical difficulties on the live stream prevented us from seeing the early Pepperdine goal. Pepp looked good throughout the game. Cal choked during PKs and Seabert made a great save to secure the win!

Looking forward to Pepp vs. NC State at Stanford. Anybody making the roadie?


----------



## Bernie Sanders

SpeedK1llz said:


> I don't want to say I told you so but Cal notches another first round NCAA exit. Early technical difficulties on the live stream prevented us from seeing the early Pepperdine goal. Pepp looked good throughout the game. Cal choked during PKs and Seabert made a great save to secure the win!
> 
> Looking forward to Pepp vs. NC State at Stanford. Anybody making the roadie?


It was a good game.
Both teams had chances, and Cal has some dangerous forwards.
Great work from the Pepperdine D, stepping up and holding Cal to 1.

As far as the trip goes, Im working out the logistics now.

Need to get on record with Calikines for a beer bet on Friday's game!


----------



## CaliKlines

Bernie Sanders said:


> It was a good game.
> Both teams had chances, and Cal has some dangerous forwards.
> Great work from the Pepperdine D, stepping up and holding Cal to 1.
> 
> As far as the trip goes, Im working out the logistics now.
> 
> Need to get on record with Calikines for a beer bet on Friday's game!


Why is the match in Palo Alto?


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Bernie Sanders said:


> It was a good game.
> Both teams had chances, and Cal has some dangerous forwards.
> Great work from the Pepperdine D, stepping up and holding Cal to 1.
> 
> As far as the trip goes, Im working out the logistics now.
> 
> Need to get on record with Calikines for a beer bet on Friday's game!


Is the game definitely on Friday? If so, then the DD and I will most likely be there.


----------



## offthecrossbar

CaliKlines said:


> Why is the match in Palo Alto?


Because the winner gets, drumroll please.......Stanford(if they beat Santa Clara) in the sweet 16.


----------



## CaliKlines

offthecrossbar said:


> Because the winner gets, drumroll please.......Stanford(if they beat Santa Clara) in the sweet 16.


OK, that makes sense for the next match. I was hoping for the match to be played in Malibu. Or Silverlakes Field 22.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

CaliKlines said:


> OK, that makes sense for the next match. I was hoping for the match to be played in Malibu. Or Silverlakes Field 22.


Are you up for a beer summit?


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Bernie Sanders said:


> Not bad, although I didnt see Santa Clara dropping LB 3 nil.
> Or Notre Dame going out in the first round to the SEIU.
> I didnt even know the service employees union had a team.


The Santa Clara result shocked me as well. I really thought Long Beach was the better team this year. That said, I do think Santa Clara vs. Stanford has upset potential written all over it. Santa Clara played them tough earlier this year.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

SpeedK1llz said:


> The Santa Clara result shocked me as well. I really thought Long Beach was the better team this year. That said, I do think Santa Clara vs. Stanford has upset potential written all over it. Santa Clara played them tough earlier this year.


I wasnt gonna say anything, but the way Santa Clara holds the ball, they can play with anyone.
I doubt Stanford will look past them.


----------



## KidGretzky25

SpeedK1llz said:


> The Santa Clara result shocked me as well. I really thought Long Beach was the better team this year. That said, I do think Santa Clara vs. Stanford has upset potential written all over it. Santa Clara played them tough earlier this year.


The Big West was weak this year, I wasn't surprised. Santa Clara played in a tougher conference.


----------



## offthecrossbar

SpeedK1llz said:


> The Santa Clara result shocked me as well. I really thought Long Beach was the better team this year. That said, I do think Santa Clara vs. Stanford has upset potential written all over it. Santa Clara played them tough earlier this year.


You forgot to finish your sentence.
", but lost to Stanford 2-1."


----------



## Bernie Sanders

offthecrossbar said:


> You forgot to finish your sentence.
> ", but lost to Stanford 2-1."


They get a rematch on Friday.
Im pulling for the underdog.


----------



## offthecrossbar

Bernie Sanders said:


> They get a rematch on Friday.
> Im pulling for the underdog.


Of course you are, who wants to play Stanford in the Sweet 16 with Andi Sullivan back from national team duty.


----------



## CaliKlines

offthecrossbar said:


> Of course you are, who wants to play Stanford in the Sweet 16 with Andi Sullivan back from national team duty.


NC State does.


----------



## offthecrossbar

CaliKlines said:


> NC State does.


Beat Pepperdine first.


----------



## CaliKlines

Bernie Sanders said:


> Are you up for a beer summit?


Damn straight!


----------



## Bernie Sanders

CaliKlines said:


> Damn straight!


You're fired up, as you should be.
Im fired up too.
Lets get a beer bet on the table, Honcho!


----------



## Bernie Sanders

offthecrossbar said:


> Of course you are, who wants to play Stanford in the Sweet 16 with Andi Sullivan back from national team duty.


Whichever team wins will be a hand full for whoever gets them next. Of course Stanford is the favorite, but SC just beat a very dangerous LB team 3-0!
I'm sure Pepperdine is focused on NC State, as they just beat a very good Minnesota team.
No room to look past anyone now.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

offthecrossbar said:


> You forgot to finish your sentence.
> ", but lost to Stanford 2-1."


I didn't forget. All Santa Clara needs to do is keep it tied and get to PKs where we know that anything can happen...


----------



## Swoosh

Bernie Sanders said:


> Whichever team wins will be a hand full for whoever gets them next. Of course Stanford is the favorite, but SC just beat a very dangerous LB team 3-0!
> I'm sure Pepperdine is focused on NC State, as they just beat a very good Minnesota team.
> No room to look past anyone now.


I watched this one and Long Beach dominated large stretches of the game.  Big mistake early in the back, then Santa Clara scored agains the run of play with about 20 to go, then LB pushed numbers forward and conceded the last one.  Santa Clara held well which makes me think that Stanford will have to score to make the broncos chase the game, otherwise they could pull the upset or get it to PKs (where they will lose, no comparison with the GKs).

I love Jerry putting all the pressure on Stanford, repeatedly mentioning how they are the number one seed during his post game interview.  I don't think Stanford likes this game, so much to lose for the Cards.


----------



## Swoosh

How about 11am and 1:30PM on a Friday afternoon for the USC regional?  Wonderful.


----------



## Swoosh

SpeedK1llz said:


> I didn't forget. All Santa Clara needs to do is keep it tied and get to PKs where we know that anything can happen...


Yes anything can happen, but big difference in goalkeepers.

Great match up for Pepperdine vs NC State having to travel across the country.  

Stanford 2-0
Pepp 2-1


----------



## CaliKlines

Bernie Sanders said:


> You're fired up, as you should be.
> Im fired up too.
> Lets get a beer bet on the table, Honcho!


What are the stakes? Obscure brands? My all time favorite brew is Molson Canadian. It has gone from difficult to impossible to find in CA. Other challenging brands to procure are Yuengling, Hudepohl, Burger, and RhineGeist beers. Not expensive, but just a pain in the ass to find. I would take a sixer from any of these brands. What are your stakes?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Swoosh said:


> I watched this one and Long Beach dominated large stretches of the game.  Big mistake early in the back, then Santa Clara scored agains the run of play with about 20 to go, then LB pushed numbers forward and conceded the last one.  Santa Clara held well which makes me think that Stanford will have to score to make the broncos chase the game, otherwise they could pull the upset or get it to PKs (where they will lose, no comparison with the GKs).
> 
> I love Jerry putting all the pressure on Stanford, repeatedly mentioning how they are the number one seed during his post game interview.  I don't think Stanford likes this game, so much to lose for the Cards.


So you really think that Stanford is worried about Santa Clara when they are 10-1-1 against them since 2007 and have played them at least once a year since then?  Interesting.  I think $C has more to worry about with Texas A&M and Florida St. this weekend  Santa Clara took care of a dangerous Long Beach St. team and Pepperdine took care of their rivals.  Stanford's road forward looks pretty good to me.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Swoosh said:


> How about 11am and 1:30PM on a Friday afternoon for the USC regional?  Wonderful.



That's part of the deal when you are "trying to survive in South Central, a place where bustin a cap is fundamental."


----------



## SpeedK1llz

MakeAPlay said:


> That's part of the deal when you are "trying to survive in South Central, a place where bustin a cap is fundamental."


Sad but true...


----------



## outside!

CaliKlines said:


> What are the stakes? Obscure brands? My all time favorite brew is Molson Canadian. It has gone from difficult to impossible to find in CA. Other challenging brands to procure are Yuengling, Hudepohl, Burger, and RhineGeist beers. Not expensive, but just a pain in the ass to find. I would take a sixer from any of these brands. What are your stakes?


You live just north of the the micro-brew capital of the world and you crave skunk beer (green bottles are bad)?


----------



## SpeedK1llz

outside! said:


> You live just north of the the micro-brew capital of the world and you crave skunk beer (green bottles are bad)?


Nailed it Outside! I was trying to put similar thoughts into words and just couldn't do it. We even have some nice brews up here in Nor Cal. Nothing quite like San Diego but we've got Drakes, 21st Amendment, Bear Republic, Russian River to name a few. Molson? I think the scarcity is a direct result of lack of demand not scarcity...


----------



## Bernie Sanders

CaliKlines said:


> What are the stakes? Obscure brands? My all time favorite brew is Molson Canadian. It has gone from difficult to impossible to find in CA. Other challenging brands to procure are Yuengling, Hudepohl, Burger, and RhineGeist beers. Not expensive, but just a pain in the ass to find. I would take a sixer from any of these brands. What are your stakes?


Whoever loses buys.
Just like last time.
We'll meet up and have a few.


----------



## Swoosh

MakeAPlay said:


> So you really think that Stanford is worried about Santa Clara when they are 10-1-1 against them since 2007 and have played them at least once a year since then?  Interesting.  I think $C has more to worry about with Texas A&M and Florida St. this weekend  Santa Clara took care of a dangerous Long Beach St. team and Pepperdine took care of their rivals.  Stanford's road forward looks pretty good to me.


The 2015 result was 1-0 for Santa Clara, players on both sides know this.  Don't you think this is significant?


----------



## outside!

SpeedK1llz said:


> Nailed it Outside! I was trying to put similar thoughts into words and just couldn't do it. We even have some nice brews up here in Nor Cal. Nothing quite like San Diego but we've got Drakes, 21st Amendment, Bear Republic, Russian River to name a few. Molson? I think the scarcity is a direct result of lack of demand not scarcity...


Mmmmmm. Russian River.


----------



## CaliKlines

outside! said:


> You live just north of the the micro-brew capital of the world and you crave skunk beer (green bottles are bad)?


Gentlemen, let me break the news to you...there is a big, wide, wonderful world beyond the San Diego county line! Molson Canadian is packaged in a brown bottle, unlike Molson Golden, which is in a green bottle and does have a decidedly skunk flavor. Molson Canadian was created 57 years ago. Lets see how many of these SD microbreweries are still around 57 years from now! However, I will not disparage their product though...I have had some mighty delicious Legacy, Stone, and Ballast Point offerings. Just not quite as good as Canadian.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

CaliKlines said:


> Gentlemen, let me break the news to you...there is a big, wide, wonderful world beyond the San Diego county line! Molson Canadian is packaged in a brown bottle, unlike Molson Golden, which is in a green bottle and does have a decidedly skunk flavor. Molson Canadian was created 57 years ago. Lets see how many of these SD microbreweries are still around 57 years from now! However, I will not disparage their product though...I have had some mighty delicious Legacy, Stone, and Ballast Point offerings. Just not quite as good as Canadian.


Ill go on a beer hunt this week and see if I can find it.


----------



## outside!

CaliKlines said:


> Gentlemen, let me break the news to you...there is a big, wide, wonderful world beyond the San Diego county line! Molson Canadian is packaged in a brown bottle, unlike Molson Golden, which is in a green bottle and does have a decidedly skunk flavor. Molson Canadian was created 57 years ago. Lets see how many of these SD microbreweries are still around 57 years from now! However, I will not disparage their product though...I have had some mighty delicious Legacy, Stone, and Ballast Point offerings. Just not quite as good as Canadian.


Fair enough. Just yanking your chain. But along the lines of what Michael Jackson used to say (the beer hunter, not the gloved one), "If you see a beer, do it a favor and drink it." Beer is better fresh and usually does not travel well, especially the lighter beers like pilsners. For instance, Pilsner Urquell purchased in Europe in 1 liter bottles with freshness dates showing it was bottled two weeks ago tastes so much better than Pilsner Urquell here in the states. Then again, Pilsner Urquell is now part of SABMiller and Molson became Molson Coors. Who knows if the recipes are the same as back in the day? Now that the bean counters are in charge, I tend to stick to local, independent micros.


----------



## gkrent

^^^^outside! is the MAP of beer


----------



## outside!

gkrent said:


> ^^^^outside! is the MAP of beer


I never said anything about the brewer's daughters.


----------



## MakeAPlay

outside! said:


> I never said anything about the brewer's daughters.


I only say things about people that I don't like.


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> ^^^^outside! is the MAP of beer


Okay if that is supposed to be an insult it isn't.  If outside feels that beer should be good like I think that soccer should be then okay.  No biggie.  Like the avatar says haters gonna hate.  As long as my player is doing well then I really don't care.  I'm sure many who post on this forum would like their player's experience to mirror my players experience just like many would beers would like to mirror San Diego's finest (although Russian River has plenty with Pliny the Elder and Pliny the Younger).


----------



## SpeedK1llz

MakeAPlay said:


> Okay if that is supposed to be an insult it isn't.  If outside feels that beer should be good like I think that soccer should be then okay.  No biggie.  Like the avatar says haters gonna hate.  As long as my player is doing well then I really don't care.  I'm sure many who post on this forum would like their player's experience to mirror my players experience just like many would beers would like to mirror San Diego's finest (although Russian River has plenty with Pliny the Elder and Pliny the Younger).


MAP may be the MAP of soccer and beer...


----------



## NoGoalItAll

MakeAPlay said:


> I only say things about people that I don't like.


. . . and their children.  

I know, I know.  I'm not in your league, my kid sucks, and my kid goes to a sucky school.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoalItAll said:


> . . . and their children.
> 
> I know, I know.  I'm not in your league, my kid sucks, and my kid goes to a sucky school.


You too?
What else can you expect from a seahag that supported Hillary. Loser.


----------



## CaliKlines

Bernie Sanders said:


> Ill go on a beer hunt this week and see if I can find it.


BS, no hunting necessary.  Cold beer on draft and a Privateer pizza sounds like high enough stakes for me. Besides, the Wolfpack has to win a second game in the tournament. Definitely a big hurdle.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Swoosh said:


> The 2015 result was 1-0 for Santa Clara, players on both sides know this.  Don't you think this is significant?


I think it will be a helluva game.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

CaliKlines said:


> BS, no hunting necessary.  Cold beer on draft and a Privateer pizza sounds like high enough stakes for me. Besides, the Wolfpack has to win a second game in the tournament. Definitely a big hurdle.


You got it.
Beer and pizza to the victor.
Dont play the lowly east coast underdog card.
I saw how fired up the Wolfpack was when they advanced.
Its gonna be a battle.


----------



## gkrent

MakeAPlay said:


> Okay if that is supposed to be an insult it isn't.  If outside feels that beer should be good like I think that soccer should be then okay.  No biggie.  Like the avatar says haters gonna hate.  As long as my player is doing well then I really don't care.  I'm sure many who post on this forum would like their player's experience to mirror my players experience just like many would beers would like to mirror San Diego's finest (although Russian River has plenty with Pliny the Elder and Pliny the Younger).


Not an insult.  Well done understanding my point.  Sorry you thought it was negative.


----------



## clarino

gkrent said:


> Not an insult.  Well done understanding my point.  Sorry you thought it was negative.


A natural consequence of the seahag skipping her medication.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Interesting numbers from the tournament.

Conference record  W-L-T (a win or a loss in PK's)

ACC  6-0-2
Big Ten 5-0-3
Big 12 3-3
Pac 12 5-0-1
SEC 5-1-0
WCC 2-0-1
Big East 1-1-0
All Others 0-22-3

It's looking like the Pac 12, ACC and WCC did the best in the first round.  These next two rounds will tell the story.  Not much of an argument against the Power 5 conferences gobbling up the at large bids.  All 3 of the Big 12's losses were at the hand of other Power 5 conference teams as was the one loss by the SEC.  Every loss by a Power 5 team came at the hands of another Poser 5 team or in PK's.  Very interesting.


----------



## MakeAPlay

MakeAPlay said:


> Interesting numbers from the tournament.
> 
> Conference record  W-L-T (a win or a loss in PK's)
> 
> ACC  6-0-2
> Big Ten 5-0-3
> Big 12 3-3
> Pac 12 5-0-1
> SEC 5-1-0
> WCC 2-0-1
> Big East 1-1-0
> All Others 0-22-3
> 
> It's looking like the Pac 12, ACC and WCC did the best in the first round.  These next two rounds will tell the story.  Not much of an argument against the Power 5 conferences gobbling up the at large bids.  All 3 of the Big 12's losses were at the hand of other Power 5 conference teams as was the one loss by the SEC.  Every loss by a Power 5 team came at the hands of another Poser 5 team or in PK's.  Very interesting.


Correction Big Ten went 6-0-2


----------



## Lion Eyes

Wishing the best of luck to those still playing soccer this time of year and to them - all the best that soccer, school and life have to offer.
Roll Waves...


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> Interesting numbers from the tournament.
> 
> Conference record  W-L-T (a win or a loss in PK's)
> 
> ACC  6-0-2
> Big Ten 5-0-3
> Big 12 3-3
> Pac 12 5-0-1
> SEC 5-1-0
> WCC 2-0-1
> Big East 1-1-0
> All Others 0-22-3
> 
> It's looking like the Pac 12, ACC and WCC did the best in the first round.  These next two rounds will tell the story.  Not much of an argument against the Power 5 conferences gobbling up the at large bids.  All 3 of the Big 12's losses were at the hand of other Power 5 conference teams as was the one loss by the SEC.  Every loss by a Power 5 team came at the hands of another Poser 5 team or in PK's.  Very interesting.


Not a bad analysis, but I would keep it simple and just go with wins and losses, as there are no ties in the post season.


----------



## espola

Bernie Sanders said:


> Not a bad analysis, but I would keep it simple and just go with wins and losses, as there are no ties in the post season.


All NCAA tournament games that go to kicks from the mark to select which team advances are considered to be ties for both teams, except for the final game, in which a winner and loser are designated.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

espola said:


> All NCAA tournament games that go to kicks from the mark to select which team advances are considered to be ties for both teams, except for the final game, in which a winner and loser are designated.


Sure.
Thats why both teams advance.


----------



## espola

Bernie Sanders said:


> Sure.
> Thats why both teams advance.


The game is a draw.  The kicking circus selects a team to advance.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

espola said:


> The game is a draw.  The kicking circus selects a team to advance.


QED


----------



## Lion Eyes

espola said:


> The game is a draw.  The kicking circus selects a team to advance.


Semantics.....
The game is a draw..... yet there is a winner.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Lion Eyes said:


> Semantics.....
> The game is a draw..... yet there is a winner.


I dont know anyone who likes PKs, but they do determine the outcome when the allotted time is through.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

espola said:


> The game is a draw.  The kicking circus selects a team to advance.


Dope


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Bernie Sanders said:


> I dont know anyone who likes PKs, but they do determine the outcome when the allotted time is through.


I HATE PKs. As I'm sure you've all seen with your own daughter's teams, the best team (and the one that usually dominated run of play) doesn't always win but I guess they have to decide it somehow. Notre Dame certainly knows what I'm talking about.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> Not a bad analysis, but I would keep it simple and just go with wins and losses, as there are no ties in the post season.


I agree that someone walks away a winner and someone's season is over.  However, in the official record it goes down as a draw.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> I agree that someone walks away a winner and someone's season is over.  However, in the official record it goes down as a draw.


Good luck to your daughter.
Im on the road come daybreak.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

SpeedK1llz said:


> I HATE PKs. As I'm sure you've all seen with your own daughter's teams, the best team (and the one that usually dominated run of play) doesn't always win but I guess they have to decide it somehow. Notre Dame certainly knows what I'm talking about.


I hate PKs too, but if we win, dont mind at all.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> Good luck to your daughter.
> Im on the road come daybreak.


Thanks.  And to yours as well.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> Thanks.  And to yours as well.


Wow, it almost seems human.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Sheriff Joe said:


> Wow, it almost seems human.


Yeah, let's keep it that way...


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Lion Eyes said:


> Wishing the best of luck to those still playing soccer this time of year and to them - all the best that soccer, school and life have to offer.
> Roll Waves...


Yes, good luck to Bernie and Family.


----------



## clarino

Medication for the win!


----------



## MakeAPlay

SpeedK1llz said:


> Yeah, let's keep it that way...


Speed the only ones that get flames from me are the ones asking for it like the douchebag  Sheriff Jerk with the Strikers kid (HA HA) and MessiFTW and his many aliases.


----------



## gkrent

Good luck to your kids, MAP, Lion Eyes, Bernie, etc.!!


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> Good luck to your kids, MAP, Lion Eyes, Bernie, etc.!!


Thank you.  Looking like they might be sweet 16 bound.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Utah, Virginia, Georgetown, UCLA and Auburn have punched their tickets.  Who's next?


----------



## MakeAPlay

$C about to go OT with Texas A&M.


----------



## MakeAPlay

$C's lack of offensive fluidity and creativity is hilarious.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Trojans headed to PK's.


----------



## MakeAPlay

$C becomes the first team to beat Texas A&M in PK's since 1999.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> $C's lack of offensive fluidity and creativity is hilarious.


Well you sure have no lack of offense.


----------



## Swoosh

MakeAPlay said:


> $C's lack of offensive fluidity and creativity is hilarious.



LOL you must have missed the backheel play from Andrews to Pruitt...you'd be hard pressed to find a more fluid and creative play in this tournament.


----------



## NoGoalItAll

MakeAPlay said:


> $C about to go OT with Texas A&M.


It's the MAP/NG curse.  Poor Texas A&M.


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Blue Devils put on the beat down after a slow start to punch their ticket!


----------



## MakeAPlay

West Virginia punches their ticket with a double overtime lucky golazo by Michaela Abam.  She was trying to cross it and sometimes it is better to be lucky than good.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Swoosh said:


> LOL you must have missed the backheel play from Andrews to Pruitt...you'd be hard pressed to find a more fluid and creative play in this tournament.


I must have missed that with all the kickball going on.  $C is the most physical team in America.  Gonna have to do better than what they did today to beat Utah on Sunday.  I noticed that McMorrow started and Mills was playing out wide more.  It almost looked like her and Bingham switched positions.  Lots of lineup experiments for this late in the season.  Keidane knows that they can't win playing the way that they are playing.


----------



## MakeAPlay

$C and West Virginia are very overrated.


----------



## outside!

MakeAPlay said:


> West Virginia punches their ticket with a double overtime lucky golazo by Michaela Abam.  She was trying to cross it and sometimes it is better to be lucky than good.


In my experience it is always better to be lucky.


----------



## CaliKlines

gkrent said:


> Good luck to your kids, MAP, Lion Eyes, Bernie, etc.!!








!!! Way to go Wolfpack! Pretty good for bottom feeders, eh NoGoal?


----------



## MakeAPlay

NC State and Florida make it official.


----------



## NoGoal

CaliKlines said:


> !!! Way to go Wolfpack! Pretty good for bottom feeders, eh NoGoal?


Congrats to NC State getting to the Sweet 16. Impressive considering ND the ACC conference champs lost in the 1st round and FSU the ACC tourney champs exiting in the 2nd round.  What is most important of all though is Tim Santoro will most likely get 4-5 year HC contract extension which is great news for your DD.


----------



## MakeAPlay

CaliKlines said:


> !!! Way to go Wolfpack! Pretty good for bottom feeders, eh NoGoal?


Congrats and great news for your daughter!  Looks like their coach bought himself some time.  He is starting to get a SoCal pipeline of players.  I believe two San Diego county players start for them.


----------



## Swoosh

MakeAPlay said:


> So you really think that Stanford is worried about Santa Clara when they are 10-1-1 against them since 2007 and have played them at least once a year since then?  Interesting.  I think $C has more to worry about with Texas A&M and Florida St. this weekend  Santa Clara took care of a dangerous Long Beach St. team and Pepperdine took care of their rivals.  Stanford's road forward looks pretty good to me.


Stanford is in OT vs Santa Clara...but they're not worried.


----------



## Swoosh

Andy Sullivan carried off clutching her knee very sad night for soccer.  Let's hope it's just a scare, although I've heard that scream before...


----------



## NoGoalItAll

Swoosh said:


> Andy Sullivan does her knee very sad night for soccer.  I've heard that scream before.


Really sad.  You could just see the look on the SC player's face.  She had to turn away.  Sullivan was dominating and fun to watch.


----------



## NoGoalItAll

And SCU scores!!!  Stanford goes down.  The MAP jinx applied.


----------



## Swoosh

Santa Clara 1 - Stanford 0 in double OT.


----------



## Swoosh

NoGoalItAll said:


> And SCU scores!!!  Stanford goes down.  The MAP jinx applied.


Lol


----------



## offthecrossbar

NoGoalItAll said:


> And SCU scores!!!  Stanford goes down.  The MAP jinx applied.


You're are an internet troll.  Like MAP or not at least MAP makes reading the forum interesting.

Go West Coast Conference!


----------



## offthecrossbar

NoGoalItAll said:


> And SCU scores!!!  Stanford goes down.  The MAP jinx applied.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Swoosh said:


> Andy Sullivan carried off clutching her knee very sad night for soccer.  Let's hope it's just a scare, although I've heard that scream before...


It happened right in front of us. The scream was horrible. I don't wish that on anybody. Hope she's going to be OK.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoalItAll said:


> And SCU scores!!!  Stanford goes down.  The MAP jinx applied.


You mean the all knowing, all seeing seahag was wrong again? Maybe she will hide for a week like when uck la loses.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Swoosh said:


> Stanford is in OT vs Santa Clara...but they're not worried.


Apparently they weren't worried enough.  31 total shots and 14 shots on goal.  Tough way to go out.  And the worse part is Sullivan may have an ACL injury.   Sucks for the Cardinal.


----------



## MakeAPlay

offthecrossbar said:


> You're are an internet troll.  Like MAP or not at least MAP makes reading the forum interesting.
> 
> Go West Coast Conference!


Not a troll and thank you for the backhanded compliment...  I think it was a compliment.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Swoosh said:


> Santa Clara 1 - Stanford 0 in double OT.


I thought that Santa Clara looked dangerous all game even with Stanford dominating possession.  Soccer is one of those funny games.  Today and Sunday are going to be fun.  At this point in the tournament all of the sweet 16 teams have beaten good opponents and lost to good opponents so it's going to be a matter of who wants it the most. There are only 5 teams left in the field who have hoisted the crown so the likelihood of a first time national champion is high.  I can't wait to see how it shakes out.

Good luck to you and yours tomorrow.


----------



## MakeAPlay

http://static.psbin.com/4/8/0dqd4dmrkkp2d7/16.11.18_WSOC_STAN.mp4

Both centerbacks fell down.  Sucks to have to lose that way.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sullivan out with ACL tear.  10-12 months.  I'm gonna guess that she redshirts next year


----------



## gkrent

Well I guess I'm going to have to root for UCLA and *gulp* Santa Clara!  Go Broncos and Bruins!  Nice run, Pepp...it's a tough grind to make the tourney when your not in the power 5!!


----------



## espola

gkrent said:


> Well I guess I'm going to have to root for UCLA and *gulp* Santa Clara!  Go Broncos and Bruins!  Nice run, Pepp...it's a tough grind to make the tourney when your not in the power 5!!


Teams play in the tournament, not conferences.


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> Well I guess I'm going to have to root for UCLA and *gulp* Santa Clara!  Go Broncos and Bruins!  Nice run, Pepp...it's a tough grind to make the tourney when your not in the power 5!!


It was a nice run any way you slice it.  There are other teams outside of Santa Clara and UCLA that you can cheer for. Plenty of SoCal players on some of the other remaining teams.  Anyway good luck to you and yours in the future.


----------



## offthecrossbar

gkrent said:


> Well I guess I'm going to have to root for UCLA and *gulp* Santa Clara!  Go Broncos and Bruins!  Nice run, Pepp...it's a tough grind to make the tourney when your not in the power 5!!


Get use to Santa Clara winning for the next 4 years, because I hear Kelsey Turnbow and Julie Doyle are both YNT players and 2 of the best outside forwards in the nation.


----------



## KidGretzky25

offthecrossbar said:


> Get use to Santa Clara winning for the next 4 years, because I hear Kelsey Turnbow and Julie Doyle are both YNT players and 2 of the best outside forwards in the nation.


...and SS from Blues 2018


----------



## SpeedK1llz

MakeAPlay said:


> http://static.psbin.com/4/8/0dqd4dmrkkp2d7/16.11.18_WSOC_STAN.mp4
> 
> Both centerbacks fell down.  Sucks to have to lose that way.


Thanks for the video MAP. I was there, albeit on the complete opposite end of the field and I thought I saw this goal scored in an entirely different way. I had not idea it was an own goal.

Totally agree with your earlier comments about Santa Clara. Despite the constant onslaught from Stanford, Santa Clara was dangerous and had a few of their own chances early on.

The thing that stood out however was Santa Clara's back line and keeper. Every time you though Stanford had the advantage and was going to score, Santa Clara's defenders poked the ball out. On a couple rare occasions, Santa Clara defenders were beat but got back on D, chased down the Stanford player with the ball and poked it away via a perfectly timed slide tackle.

Their keeper was the player of the game though. Not only did she make 14 saves but the majority of them were spectacular and miraculous. I've never seen so many "sure" balls get stopped. She was ubiquitous.

Bummed about Pepp but to be perfectly honest, neith Pepp nor NCS played the best soccer on Friday. That's not to take anything away from NCS it's  just that when Stanford & Santa Clara took the field, the quality of soccer was night and day (speed, # of passes, accuracy of passes, ball control, shot quality, etc.). Pepperdine didn't switch the field enough as outside forwards were usually wide open. Great season nonetheless.

I truly wish everybody who still has daughters with games left all the best. We will definitely be watching and will be rooting for all West Cost teams, especially UCLA.


----------



## offthecrossbar

SpeedK1llz said:


> Bummed about Pepp but to be perfectly honest, neith Pepp nor NCS played the best soccer on Friday. That's not to take anything away from NCS it's  just that when Stanford & Santa Clara took the field, the quality of soccer was night and day (speed, # of passes, accuracy of passes, ball control, shot quality, etc.). Pepperdine didn't switch the field enough as outside forwards were usually wide open. Great season nonetheless.
> 
> .


I think what has helped Santa Clara is loading their non-conference schedule with 5 Pac-12 and 3 additional Power 5 opponents.  It helps their RPI, prepares them for conference and NCAA tournament play.


----------



## espola

offthecrossbar said:


> I think what has helped Santa Clara is loading their non-conference schedule with 5 Pac-12 and 3 additional Power 5 opponents.  It helps their RPI, prepares them for conference and NCAA tournament play.


It only helps their RPI if 
1) they win 
2) their opponents have winning records.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

CaliKlines said:


> !!! Way to go Wolfpack! Pretty good for bottom feeders, eh NoGoal?


Congrats WP!
Beer and pizza on me, hombre.


----------



## CaliKlines

Bernie Sanders said:


> Congrats WP!
> Beer and pizza on me, hombre.


The Pack are going to have to come from behind today, if they want to play next weekend.


----------



## Justafan

SC 1-0 over Utah.  Announcer said next game against Auburn at home, but didn't catch the date.  Anybody know? Don't see it on NCAA sight.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Justafan said:


> SC 1-0 over Utah.  Announcer said next game against Auburn at home, but didn't catch the date.  Anybody know? Don't see it on NCAA sight.


I dont know, but I like SC to get through to the next round, and they are my pick to go all the way.
Santa Clara is really playing well. It would not surprise me to see them get to the final four, or further.  Pepperdine was inconsistent offensively this season, and really didnt have an answer against NC State.
Pep was better than last season, and I think will be better next year, still.
UCLA had a tough loss in the snow. Really tough to lose that way, in those conditions. MAP's kid played well.
I see them as the team to beat in the next two to three years.

I need to get a bottle of hooch to zero-D.


----------



## clarino

The seahag also said the Buffs would go 0-4 in their last conference games and are now in the  sweet16 as well.  Go Buffs!


----------



## offthecrossbar

clarino said:


> The seahag also said the Buffs would go 0-4 in their last conference games and are now in the  sweet16 as well.  Go Buffs!


The Buffs were eliminated in the 2nd round by South Carolina.


----------



## CaliKlines

Bernie Sanders said:


> I need to get a bottle of hooch to zero-D.


ZD does not need another bottle hootch! But I'm sure he could benefit from breaking bread with us.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

CaliKlines said:


> ZD does not need another bottle hootch! But I'm sure he could benefit from breaking bread with us.


Its not about need, its about pay'n up.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

CaliKlines said:


> ZD does not need another bottle hootch! But I'm sure he could benefit from breaking bread with us.


If you can get him to the pay up spot, Im buy'n.


----------



## Zerodenero

CaliKlines said:


> ZD does not need another bottle hootch! But I'm sure he could benefit from breaking bread with us.





Bernie Sanders said:


> If you can get him to the pay up spot, Im buy'n.


Ok gents, sorry about pullin a Houdini....

Yes, I'm up a bottle from Sanders (not neon dion).....we've agreed to double down, and so, I shall take it up a notch w/my winter beverage of choice...(see exhibit A)






What's the call Bernie?....looks like your going w/Santa Clara for the win?.....well, I'm a nationalist sorta guy, like DC, Have met/like the coach, campus and game of them Hoyas....and, love the fact that they have and always seek Socal soccer girls. _(Well, the ones willing to brave the cold)_

Recap: 
Bernie - SCU
ZD - Georgetown
Cali - ??


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Zerodenero said:


> Ok gents, sorry about pullin a Houdini....
> 
> Yes, I'm up a bottle from Sanders (not neon dion).....we've agreed to double down, and so, I shall take it up a notch w/my winter beverage of choice...(see exhibit A)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the call Bernie?....looks like your going w/Santa Clara for the win?.....well, I'm a nationalist sorta guy, like DC, Have met/like the coach, campus and game of them Hoyas....and, love the fact that they have and always seek Socal soccer girls. _(Well, the ones willing to brave the cold)_
> 
> Recap:
> Bernie - SCU
> ZD - Georgetown
> Cali - ??


Sounds fair.
Double or nothing. 
Great taste ,btw! You people never cease to amaze me.
Since I agreed to get you a big bottle of Tito's, Ill also buy you a beer or two should you win.


----------



## Zerodenero

Bernie Sanders said:


> Sounds fair.
> Double or nothing.
> Great taste ,btw! You people never cease to amaze me.
> Since I agreed to get you a big bottle of Tito's, Ill also buy you a beer or two should you win.


Large Titos...$30. M12... $60. Simply following the logical path of progress. Bonus Beer not necessary (_I adhere to a strict regiment of spirits only) 
_
Hoya Saxa!!


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Bernie Sanders said:


> Sounds fair.
> Double or nothing.
> Great taste ,btw! You people never cease to amaze me.
> Since I agreed to get you a big bottle of Tito's, Ill also buy you a beer or two should you win.


....Im am taking the underdog, because Im a giver,


Zerodenero said:


> Large Titos...$30. M12... $60. Simply following the logical path of progress. Bonus Beer not necessary (_I adhere to a strict regiment of spirits only)
> _
> Hoya Saxa!!


Just to make sure everyone here is on board.
This is not a wager, just a friendly agreement.


----------



## CaliKlines

Zerodenero said:


> Recap:
> Bernie - SCU
> ZD - Georgetown
> Cali - ??


Anson and his ladies in light blue always seem to know when to win. So I'm sticking with the ACC and the Tar Heels.


----------



## MakeAPlay




----------



## MakeAPlay

https://t.co/JOhl9ION6w


----------



## MakeAPlay




----------



## MakeAPlay

http://www.goduke.com/mediaPortal/player.dbml?id=5776458


----------



## MakeAPlay

offthecrossbar said:


> Get use to Santa Clara winning for the next 4 years, because I hear Kelsey Turnbow and Julie Doyle are both YNT players and 2 of the best outside forwards in the nation.


Doyle is the real deal.  Turnbow is very good.  We will see if Turnbow sticks with the YNT once the college freshman plus Pugh, Sanchez and Fox rejoin the fold.  Doyle is already in the group.  They will be announcing the new group of U20's in January and those four will be in the group of 24-26.  Turnbow might have played her way into the group but there are some solid U17 attackers and college freshman that she will have to beat out in order to stick.  Any way that you slice it they will help an already talented Santa Clara side.


----------



## MakeAPlay

offthecrossbar said:


> I think what has helped Santa Clara is loading their non-conference schedule with 5 Pac-12 and 3 additional Power 5 opponents.  It helps their RPI, prepares them for conference and NCAA tournament play.


Their style of play helps too.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

CaliKlines said:


> Anson and his ladies in light blue always seem to know when to win. So I'm sticking with the ACC and the Tar Heels.


When I said i think SC could go all the way, I was referring to USC.
Santa Clara is really playing well right now, and it wont surprise me to see them get to the final four.


----------



## CaliKlines

Bernie Sanders said:


> When I said i think SC could go all the way, I was referring to USC.


That still doesn't clear it up...you have to put "the real" in front of USC so that the cocks fans know who you are talking about.



Bernie Sanders said:


> Santa Clara is really playing well right now, and it wont surprise me to see them get to the final four.


 They definitely played well yesterday. Our house will definitely be pulling for them. I must admit that I have not seen Dave Nolan's team play this year, but they seem to have some believers. It will be a fun match to watch with a leftover turkey leg to gnaw on.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

MakeAPlay said:


>


The Fleming PK was the one moment that shocked me the most. The announcers were saying exactly what we were all thinking as she approached the ball. "She played in the Olympics, Canadian National team..." and then the actual shot. It looked like a U little toe poke with zero velocity on it. Needless to say, shocking to see UCLA go down like that especially after the way they fought back to tie it with 2 minutes left in regulation.


----------



## CaliKlines

Zerodenero said:


> What's the call Bernie?....looks like your going w/Santa Clara for the win?.....well, I'm a nationalist sorta guy, like DC, Have met/like the coach, campus and game of them Hoyas....and, love the fact that they have and always seek Socal soccer girls. _(Well, the ones willing to brave the cold)_
> 
> Recap:
> Bernie - SCU
> ZD - Georgetown
> Cali - ??





CaliKlines said:


> Anson and his ladies in light blue always seem to know when to win. So I'm sticking with the ACC and the Tar Heels.


I'll go a step further...here are my picks for the College Cup:
G'Town
Auburn
UNC
WVU


----------



## MakeAPlay

CaliKlines said:


> I'll go a step further...here are my picks for the College Cup:
> G'Town
> Florida
> UNC
> WVU


Gonna be a tough one since Florida lost to Auburn 3-1 on Sunday.


----------



## CaliKlines

MakeAPlay said:


> Gonna be a tough one since Florida lost to Auburn 3-1 on Sunday.


So true...


----------



## Swoosh

MakeAPlay said:


> Their style of play helps too.


What style of play is that?  They got outshot by quite a large margin, not sure what you mean.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Swoosh said:


> What style of play is that?  They got outshot by quite a large margin, not sure what you mean.


When they had the ball they tried to connect passes on the ground.  They had several decent stretches of possession and they have some nicely skilled players.

Getting outshot means nothing if the shots aren't on goal.  14 of the were on goal but Lowder was game.


----------



## pulguita

Since the goal of possession is to ultimately win thru a tactic of keeping the ball and creating chances a team that gets out shot and out chanced is a poser as a possession team.  If you can't break teams down in the final third and create chances you are not a possession team.  You are just painting the back third and maybe venturing into the middle third.  So what?  Anyone can do that.  As Pep and Xavi have said many a time, possession for possession sake is worthless.  Possession with a purpose is the goal.


----------



## Legendary FC

Sheriff Joe said:


> You mean the all knowing, all seeing seahag was wrong again? Maybe she will hide for a week like when uck la loses.


You talk a big game for someone who's kid would be lucky to play at the level that MAP's kid plays at.  You're like the armchair quarterback that never made it off the JV squad.  You need to pick a better target for your angst because you are swinging out of your weight class.


----------



## Legendary FC

pulguita said:


> Since the goal of possession is to ultimately win thru a tactic of keeping the ball and creating chances a team that gets out shot and out chanced is a poser as a possession team.  If you can't break teams down in the final third and create chances you are not a possession team.  You are just painting the back third and maybe venturing into the middle third.  So what?  Anyone can do that.  As Pep and Xavi have said many a time, possession for possession sake is worthless.  Possession with a purpose is the goal.


What would you call it if you created opportunities but couldn't connect the final pass in the box?  What if a teams coach has a philosophy of always making the extra pass?  Is this team all of a sudden a direct team?  The term possession is thrown around a lot but it is apparent the teams that actually play and score through possession.

Total shots is an overrated stat.  I have seen plenty of teams take multiple shots from Siberia without ever truly being much of a threat.  What matters is shots on goal.


----------



## pulguita

Legendary FC said:


> What would you call it if you created opportunities but couldn't connect the final pass in the box?  What if a teams coach has a philosophy of always making the extra pass?  Is this team all of a sudden a direct team?  The term possession is thrown around a lot but it is apparent the teams that actually play and score through possession.
> 
> Total shots is an overrated stat.  I have seen plenty of teams take multiple shots from Siberia without ever truly being much of a threat.  What matters is shots on goal.


Sorry should have worded differently, out shot and out shot on goal.  Don't understand what you mean create opportunities but can't connect final pass.  If you needed an additional final pass that wasn't an opportunity.  I don't think I threw the word possession around loosely.  I think I tied it down pretty tight.  Non specific  and non purposeful possession is worthless.  2012 Euro finals, Spain scores a goal on 20 plus passes and then scored on a 3 pass sequence.  Both were full possession movements.  All passes in the first sequence had 90% success possibilities as did the 3 pass sequence.  What could be more specific?


----------



## KidGretzky25

MakeAPlay said:


>


She's doing a really good job with the team. Their style of play is one of the best in the country. Karina coming in early and Pugh and Sanchez on the way will make for a very good 2017.


----------



## espola

Legendary FC said:


> What would you call it if you created opportunities but couldn't connect the final pass in the box?  What if a teams coach has a philosophy of always making the extra pass?  Is this team all of a sudden a direct team?  The term possession is thrown around a lot but it is apparent the teams that actually play and score through possession.
> 
> Total shots is an overrated stat.  I have seen plenty of teams take multiple shots from Siberia without ever truly being much of a threat.  What matters is shots on goal.


The so-called "time of possession" stat is overrated.  It doesn't even account for the time when the ball is effectively in neither team's possession.  There is also no meaningful defensive stat (other than height and playing time, maybe).  SD CIF used to count a thing called "clears", which I suppose is the number of times a defender kicked the ball long down the field.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Legendary FC said:


> You talk a big game for someone who's kid would be lucky to play at the level that MAP's kid plays at.  You're like the armchair quarterback that never made it off the JV squad.  You need to pick a better target for your angst because you are swinging out of your weight class.


So you are one of her bitches?
You know me? You don't know shit. I am not talking about her kid, I am talking about the big mouth sore losing whore who thinks she can bully anyone she wants to. So you can GFYSELF.
Thank you for your thoughts, Bitch.


----------



## Swoosh

MakeAPlay said:


> When they had the ball they tried to connect passes on the ground.  They had several decent stretches of possession and they have some nicely skilled players.
> 
> Getting outshot means nothing if the shots aren't on goal.  14 of the were on goal but Lowder was game.


Every team will possess at some point in a 90 minute game, but since overall they hardly had the ball and were thoroughly out-possessed, even by admission of their coach and by how he approached the game, are you saying their style is to have a goalkeeper that's "game"?  14 shots on goal is an enormous amount in our game.  If the game was played 10 times I wouldn't expect the same result.


----------



## Swoosh

Legendary FC said:


> What would you call it if you created opportunities but couldn't connect the final pass in the box?  What if a teams coach has a philosophy of always making the extra pass?  Is this team all of a sudden a direct team?  The term possession is thrown around a lot but it is apparent the teams that actually play and score through possession.
> 
> Total shots is an overrated stat.  I have seen plenty of teams take multiple shots from Siberia without ever truly being much of a threat.  What matters is shots on goal.


Certainly that team would classify as a possession team that maybe needs to find better players for the final third.


----------



## Swoosh

pulguita said:


> Since the goal of possession is to ultimately win thru a tactic of keeping the ball and creating chances a team that gets out shot and out chanced is a poser as a possession team.  If you can't break teams down in the final third and create chances you are not a possession team.  You are just painting the back third and maybe venturing into the middle third.  So what?  Anyone can do that.  As Pep and Xavi have said many a time, possession for possession sake is worthless.  Possession with a purpose is the goal.


I don't think Santa Clara is a poser of a possession team (assuming that's who may be referring to).  He has flat out said he knew he would be without the possession and thus outshot.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Legendary FC said:


> You need to pick a better target for your angst because you are swinging out of your weight class.


Just how fat is the Pig?


----------



## Zerodenero

Dang..... Lot of anger there deputy D. Don't let online personas trigger roid rage/cop inferiority complex  (never good for public safety)

Perhaps ya need to take a few days off. A little road trip to the neighborly green friendly states and & chillax.

Hankuna Matata.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Zerodenero said:


> Dang..... Lot of anger there deputy D. Don't let online personas trigger roid rage/cop inferiority complex  (never good for public safety)
> 
> Perhaps ya need to take a few days off. A little road trip to the neighborly green friendly states and & chillax.
> 
> Hankuna Matata.


Maybe your right, I am a little uptight after losing my election. Why would someone attack me so early in the morning about an issue between me and the seahag? None of Cals business. I did not start this. I was planning on a road tip up north to watch Cal in the tourney but they didn't make it out of the first round, maybe that is why Cal is in a foul mood.
 Map and Cal, losers, misery loves company.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Legendary FC said:


> You talk a big game for someone who's kid would be lucky to play at the level that MAP's kid plays at.  You're like the armchair quarterback that never made it off the JV squad.  You need to pick a better target for your angst because you are swinging out of your weight class.


Thanks but I don't need any defending.  The ignore feature is awesome.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> Thanks but I don't need any defending.  The ignore feature is awesome.


You can't handle the truth.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Swoosh said:


> Every team will possess at some point in a 90 minute game, but since overall they hardly had the ball and were thoroughly out-possessed, even by admission of their coach and by how he approached the game, are you saying their style is to have a goalkeeper that's "game"?  14 shots on goal is an enormous amount in our game.  If the game was played 10 times I wouldn't expect the same result.


What I am saying is they look to possess the ball.  Not many teams are going to outpossess Stanford based upon the players that they have.  When Santa Clara had the ball they weren't simply booting it forward.  Of course Stanford would when the majority of the time if the game were replayed.  It was an upset.  You can't have it both ways Swoosh.  Talk shit because it was an upset and then argue that Stanford was the better team.  Duh of course they were.  The only other team to get the better of them was super physical and played pretty direct.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Swoosh said:


> Certainly that team would classify as a possession team that maybe needs to find better players for the final third.


You are kidding yourself right?  Sometimes teams bunker and it is hard to connect the final pass.  You act like that is friggin news to you.  Don't worry about Santa Clara they have some horses coming and I expect them to be a top 15 team for the next few years.


----------



## Swoosh

MakeAPlay said:


> What I am saying is they look to possess the ball.  Not many teams are going to outpossess Stanford based upon the players that they have.  When Santa Clara had the ball they weren't simply booting it forward.  Of course Stanford would when the majority of the time if the game were replayed.  It was an upset.  You can't have it both ways Swoosh.  Talk shit because it was an upset and then argue that Stanford was the better team.  Duh of course they were.  The only other team to get the better of them was super physical and played pretty direct.


Informative response.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Swoosh said:


> I don't think Santa Clara is a poser of a possession team (assuming that's who may be referring to).  He has flat out said he knew he would be without the possession and thus outshot.


Getting outpossessed doesn't mean that you are not a possession team.  There are only a handful of teams that can line up and go toe to toe with Stanford purely based upon talent.  That is where tactics and good coaching come in.  Who else could I be referring to?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Should be a good weekend of soccer.


----------



## MakeAPlay

KidGretzky25 said:


> She's doing a really good job with the team. Their style of play is one of the best in the country. Karina coming in early and Pugh and Sanchez on the way will make for a very good 2017.


Pugh, Sanchez, Canales, Athens, Faulknor and others will be fine additions.  Gonna be tough for anybody looking for significant minutes with 9 starters returning and another 4 that played significant minutes.  There are only going to be 18 players in the spring so the big class will help with depth.  It's going to be tough to break into the top 18 but I could see them playing 20 this season with the fact that there are going to be quite a few blowouts.  Cromwell is an excellent tactician and manager of personalities so they will be fine.


----------



## pulguita

MakeAPlay said:


> What I am saying is they look to possess the ball.  Not many teams are going to outpossess Stanford based upon the players that they have.  When Santa Clara had the ball they weren't simply booting it forward.  Of course Stanford would when the majority of the time if the game were replayed.  It was an upset.  You can't have it both ways Swoosh.  Talk shit because it was an upset and then argue that Stanford was the better team.  Duh of course they were.  The only other team to get the better of them was super physical and played pretty direct.


You are funny with your kickball and pretty direct digs.  You need to rewatch the game.  We almost exclusively play out the back and thru the midfield.  We do play more than I care with the 30 yard entry ball to a post up forward and play back then typically out wide.  That will change next year.  But the roofer that Andrews scored was hardly direct.  The second goal was fortunate with the keeper way off her line and the lob over.  The third goal was a 4 pass sequence that originated when my kid stole the ball and we had a walk in goal.  Further, we out shot, out shot on goal and obviously scored 3 goals.  Possession was probably 50 -50 but maybe when I am bored over the holidays I will put the machine on it.  I will grant you that UCLA did out possess us handily at Stub Hub and kudos to a good game but you were still outshot 20 - 11 and SOG was 7 -2.


----------



## MakeAPlay

pulguita said:


> You are funny with your kickball and pretty direct digs.  You need to rewatch the game.  We almost exclusively play out the back and thru the midfield.  We do play more than I care with the 30 yard entry ball to a post up forward and play back then typically out wide.  That will change next year.  But the roofer that Andrews scored was hardly direct.  The second goal was fortunate with the keeper way off her line and the lob over.  The third goal was a 4 pass sequence that originated when my kid stole the ball and we had a walk in goal.  Further, we out shot, out shot on goal and obviously scored 3 goals.  Possession was probably 50 -50 but maybe when I am bored over the holidays I will put the machine on it.  I will grant you that UCLA did out possess us handily at Stub Hub and kudos to a good game but you were still outshot 20 - 11 and SOG was 7 -2.


Hey I'm cheering for your kiddo this weekend.  A rising tide raises all the ships.  They thoroughly beat Stanford without a doubt.  Good luck to you and yours and Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> Hey I'm cheering for your kiddo this weekend.  A rising tide raises all the ships.  They thoroughly beat Stanford without a doubt.  Good luck to you and yours and Happy Thanksgiving!


WOE. Humility? I wasn't ready for that. Better kiss your loved ones because the world could be coming to an end.


----------



## MakeAPlay

pulguita said:


> I will grant you that UCLA did out possess us handily at Stub Hub and kudos to a good game but you were still outshot 20 - 11 and SOG was 7 -2.


Regarding the game at Stub Hub.  13 of those 20 shots came down the stretch and most were from way outside the 18.  There were only about 2 shots that tested the keeper and UCLA almost walked in 2 other goals.  UCLA forced the Trojans to chase and they were very direct in that game.  Not to mention how physical the Trojans are.  I am curious as to what they are going to do on defense next year.  They will have plenty of attacking pieces but what about in the back?  If I was a Bruin supporter I would be feeling pretty good with 9 returning starters and 13 players that played significant minutes as well as 3 U20 WNT players and a full Canadian WNT player coming in not to mention 2 U18 WNT players and a U17 WNT player and who knows what foreign players are going to pop up on or after signing day.


----------



## Legendary FC

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe your right, I am a little uptight after losing my election. Why would someone attack me so early in the morning about an issue between me and the seahag? None of Cals business. I did not start this. I was planning on a road tip up north to watch Cal in the tourney but they didn't make it out of the first round, maybe that is why Cal is in a foul mood.
> Map and Cal, losers, misery loves company.


Who's the loser here.  Your daughter is still chasing her college scholarship.  Mine is going to a top 25 academic institution paid for mostly by a game that she loves.  You are railing on somebody who's kid is doing what yours dreams about and at the same time getting straight A's at a top 25 academic institution.  You are also calling a woman a hag because she is making you look silly.  You look like a complete idiot to most intelligent people.  What do you add to the conversation?  Your kid plays for a second rate club run by someone in it for the money not the girls.

I'm completely shocked that someone living in such an obviously glass house would want to start throwing stones.

You are pathetic and quite honestly beneath me.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Legendary FC said:


> Who's the loser here.  Your daughter is still chasing her college scholarship.  Mine is going to a top 25 academic institution paid for mostly by a game that she loves.  You are railing on somebody who's kid is doing what yours dreams about and at the same time getting straight A's at a top 25 academic institution.  You are also calling a woman a hag because she is making you look silly.  You look like a complete idiot to most intelligent people.  What do you add to the conversation?  Your kid plays for a second rate club run by someone in it for the money not the girls.
> 
> I'm completely shocked that someone living in such an obviously glass house would want to start throwing stones.
> 
> You are pathetic and quite honestly beneath me.


Why do you feel it is any of your business?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Legendary FC said:


> Who's the loser here.  Your daughter is still chasing her college scholarship.  Mine is going to a top 25 academic institution paid for mostly by a game that she loves.  You are railing on somebody who's kid is doing what yours dreams about and at the same time getting straight A's at a top 25 academic institution.  You are also calling a woman a hag because she is making you look silly.  You look like a complete idiot to most intelligent people.  What do you add to the conversation?  Your kid plays for a second rate club run by someone in it for the money not the girls.
> 
> I'm completely shocked that someone living in such an obviously glass house would want to start throwing stones.
> 
> You are pathetic and quite honestly beneath me.


Do you know me?
Are you dating MAP?
What club is my daughter with?
What scholarship/college is she chasing?
Why do you think you are better than I am?
Typical LIB, POS, ELITIST.
BTW The Donald Won.


----------



## offthecrossbar

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you know me?
> Are you dating MAP?
> What club is my daughter with?
> What scholarship/college is she chasing?
> Why do you think you are better than I am?
> Typical LIB, POS, ELITIST.
> BTW The Donald Won.


Please take your political BS back to the Off Topic section.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

offthecrossbar said:


> Please take your political BS back to the Off Topic section.


Just reminding him/her. HRC supporter huh?


----------



## offthecrossbar

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just reminding him/her. HRC supporter huh?


Don't feed the troll!


----------



## Swoosh

MakeAPlay said:


> Getting outpossessed doesn't mean that you are not a possession team.  There are only a handful of teams that can line up and go toe to toe with Stanford purely based upon talent.  That is where tactics and good coaching come in.  Who else could I be referring to?


This post wasn't for you it was a reply for Pulguita's post.  But thanks for the info.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Bernie Sanders said:


> I wasnt gonna say anything, but the way Santa Clara holds the ball, they can play with anyone.
> I doubt Stanford will look past them.





offthecrossbar said:


> Of course you are, who wants to play Stanford in the Sweet 16 with Andi Sullivan back from national team duty.





MakeAPlay said:


> So you really think that Stanford is worried about Santa Clara when they are 10-1-1 against them since 2007 and have played them at least once a year since then?  Interesting.  I think $C has more to worry about with Texas A&M and Florida St. this weekend  Santa Clara took care of a dangerous Long Beach St. team and Pepperdine took care of their rivals.  Stanford's road forward looks pretty good to me.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

USC gets past Auburn 1-0
I still think this team is the best of 2016.


----------



## Lion Eyes

Bernie Sanders said:


> USC gets past Auburn 1-0
> I still think this team is the best of 2016.


When it comes to soccer, Bernie is in the know.....


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Lion Eyes said:


> When it comes to soccer, Bernie is in the know.....


Zero D has my number.
Hes got me double 'r nuthin, and I got the underdog tomorrow..
I got MAP's number, but oh well.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> Zero D has my number.
> Hes got me double 'r nuthin, and I got the underdog tomorrow..
> I got MAP's number, but oh well.


Yes you have my number but that is okay with me.  I hope that you got your second bottle of wine.  We will see how it all shakes out tomorrow.  I like where my players team is sitting.  Good luck to you and yours.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> Yes you have my number but that is okay with me.  I hope that you got your second bottle of wine.  We will see how it all shakes out tomorrow.  I like where my players team is sitting.  Good luck to you and yours.


Got it, thanks.
Your daughter is in good shape for the rest of her college career.
There is no team with a better recruiting class (on paper).


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> Got it, thanks.
> Your daughter is in good shape for the rest of her college career.
> There is no team with a better recruiting class (on paper).


All I care about is grades.  The soccer stuff always works itself out.  Your players team had a very good season.  Not surprising considering the talent that they have.  Good luck to your daughter going forward.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> All I care about is grades.  The soccer stuff always works itself out.  Your players team had a very good season.  Not surprising considering the talent that they have.  Good luck to your daughter going forward.


Thats not all you care about. Why would you post on this forum instead of some God forsaken academic forum?
No, you care about the game as much as she and her dad does.
We all love the competition and the experience it brings as parents and players.
The grades and the school is paramount, but not exclusive. I know that more than anyone. life is more than getting grades.
Im right.
You know it.


----------



## Zerodenero

Bernie Sanders said:


> Zero D has my number.
> Hes got me double 'r nuthin, and I got the underdog tomorrow.......


'Twas the night before Christmas, and all thru the house, too excited bout futbol/football to really care about a Mouse".


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> Thats not all you care about. Why would you post on this forum instead of some God forsaken academic forum?
> No, you care about the game as much as she and her dad does.
> We all love the competition and the experience it brings as parents and players.
> The grades and the school is paramount, but not exclusive. I know that more than anyone. life is more than getting grades.
> Im right.
> You know it.


Okay let me correct my statement.  I definitely care about her happiness which soccer happens to be a part of.  At the end of the day when we talk my primary questions are about school.  Her and her dad have their thing and soccer is a huge part of it.  I'm the weird one who feels like these 4 years are huge but not just because they may be in the hunt for a championship.  These years are huge for her growth as a human being and a citizen of not only these United States but the world too.  So yes you are right I care about the soccer but at the end of the day her getting straight A's so far is more important than any soccer accolades that she may or may not have received at this point.  Good luck to your daughter and hopefully I can win a bet with you at some point.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Zerodenero said:


> 'Twas the night before Christmas, and all thru the house, too excited bout futbol/football to really care about a Mouse".


Was a great game. Santa Clara had a golden opportunity to score first, but missed the open net.
It took an incredible shot to put the Hoyas up, and they hung on, congrats.
pm me and let me know where and when I can deliver the spoils.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> Okay let me correct my statement.  I definitely care about her happiness which soccer happens to be a part of.  At the end of the day when we talk my primary questions are about school.  Her and her dad have their thing and soccer is a huge part of it.  I'm the weird one who feels like these 4 years are huge but not just because they may be in the hunt for a championship.  These years are huge for her growth as a human being and a citizen of not only these United States but the world too.  So yes you are right I care about the soccer but at the end of the day her getting straight A's so far is more important than any soccer accolades that she may or may not have received at this point.  Good luck to your daughter and hopefully I can win a bet with you at some point.


Who are you kidding?
You live and die for this shit.


----------



## Zerodenero

Bernie Sanders said:


> Was a great game. Santa Clara had a golden opportunity to score first, but missed the open net.
> It took an incredible shot to put the Hoyas up, and they hung on, congrats.
> pm me and let me know where and when I can deliver the spoils.


Georgetown - Laying down the law (_well, not exactly, but I like how that sounds)._

I shall certainly connect & redeem offline - Garcias


----------



## Bernie Sanders

I got USC.


----------



## Zerodenero

Bernie Sanders said:


> I got USC.


And that's where I feel my luck w/them Hoyas ends. Without the assistance of inclement and unfamiliar weather...., 6-7 winter hours of planes, trains and automobiles.....USC is going to smack Georgetown in the face.


----------



## mo fields

Zerodenero said:


> And that's where I feel my luck w/them Hoyas ends. Without the assistance of inclement and unfamiliar weather...., 6-7 winter hours of planes, trains and automobiles.....USC is going to smack Georgetown in the face.


It must be a USC year with a title and no travel.  Must be a first in championship history. Props


----------



## MakeAPlay

http://www.thesundevils.com/news/2016/11/29/womens-soccer-graham-winkworth-named-head-coach-of-sun-devil-women.aspx


----------



## MakeAPlay

Zerodenero said:


> And that's where I feel my luck w/them Hoyas ends. Without the assistance of inclement and unfamiliar weather...., 6-7 winter hours of planes, trains and automobiles.....USC is going to smack Georgetown in the face.


You know that Georgetown beat West Virginia don't you?  And Virginia twice.  We will see if $C kickball can win.  I think that it is even money.  Georgetown gets no props.


----------



## Zerodenero

MakeAPlay said:


> You know that Georgetown beat West Virginia don't you?  And Virginia twice.  We will see if $C kickball can win.  I think that it is even money.  Georgetown gets no props.


Allow me to start by confirming I'm a Georgetown homer. The Hoyas were on dds early list of school selections & was (and still) one of my favorites_  (love the coach, love the school, love D.C.(Dah-Dee-Dah-dah))..._

Yes, Georgetown has done well this year, but in these playoffs I feel like they've had a bit of wind at their back. But the over riding challenge I see for them is that they don't have the same level/amount of talent that USC has. How could they?...we're talking Georgetown University....It's an academic institution that's produced a US president, many heads of state, national and foreign dignitaries. Georgetown doesnt have top-tier,  "soccer" players. They have good, solid, well rounded, *smart* student athletes.

I love the underdog and don't want to kaibosh their glory....but their train is about to end as USC is going to ground and pound way to a win.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Zerodenero said:


> Allow me to start by confirming I'm a Georgetown homer. The Hoyas were on dds early list of school selections & was (and still) one of my favorites_  (love the coach, love the school, love D.C.(Dah-Dee-Dah-dah))..._
> 
> Yes, Georgetown has done well this year, but in these playoffs I feel like they've had a bit of wind at their back. But the over riding challenge I see for them is that they don't have the same level/amount of talent that USC has. How could they?...we're talking Georgetown University....It's an academic institution that's produced a US president, many heads of state, national and foreign dignitaries. Georgetown doesnt have top-tier,  "soccer" players. They have good, solid, well rounded, *smart* student athletes.
> 
> I love the underdog and don't want to kaibosh their glory....but their train is about to end as USC is going to ground and pound way to a win.


Sir I agree it is an amazing school and was on my player's early list as well.  Dave Nolan is one helluva coach and gets a ton out of his players and knows how to build a cohesive TEAM.  After seeing them get dismantled by Stanford I was a skeptic too but they somehow keep proving me wrong every week.  I hope for a good game and thinks that it will come down to who wants it more.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> You know that Georgetown beat West Virginia don't you?  And Virginia twice.  We will see if $C kickball can win.  I think that it is even money.  Georgetown gets no props.


I'll take USC for another bottle of the cab franc


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> I'll take USC for another bottle of the cab franc


You are on sir!


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> You are on sir!


I have the laStoria 2012, but Im out of the Saldo.
I assure you it is on par with either of the wines Ive tried of yours, both of which were good.
I liked the cab franc better.
If you like real wine, I have an 05 Bordeaux that I will replace the Saldo with.
Some people dont like Bordeaux. The LaStoria was my Mom's fav.
You can take your pick, but only if the Hoyas take out the Trojans for your Bruins.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> I have the laStoria 2012, but Im out of the Saldo.
> I assure you it is on par with either of the wines Ive tried of yours, both of which were good.
> I liked the cab franc better.
> If you like real wine, I have an 05 Bordeaux that I will replace the Saldo with.
> Some people dont like Bordeaux. The LaStoria was my Mom's fav.
> You can take your pick, but only if the Hoyas take out the Trojans for your Bruins.


I'm more of a Trojan hater than a Bruin fan, however I do like good soccer and they already made their point with regards to the women of Troy.  I am open to any red wine should the Trojans falter.  I don't discriminate with my vino as long as it is good.  Now my beer I tend to be very discerning being a SoCal girl at heart.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> I'm more of a Trojan hater than a Bruin fan, however I do like good soccer and they already made their point with regards to the women of Troy.  I am open to any red wine should the Trojans falter.  I don't discriminate with my vino as long as it is good.  Now my beer I tend to be very discerning being a SoCal girl at heart.


Got Zero D paid today.
Absolute prince of a man. Felt honored to hand over the 12 yr old hooch.
If you wanna go the beer route, I'm up for it.
My only stipulation with that is that it has to be on draft.
If you win, I'll buy at my local brewery.
If I win, you buy.

Legacy has very good beer.
Hell, I'll even buy you a round if I win.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> Got Zero D paid today.
> Absolute prince of a man. Felt honored to hand over the 12 yr old hooch.
> If you wanna go the beer route, I'm up for it.
> My only stipulation with that is that it has to be on draft.
> If you win, I'll buy at my local brewery.
> If I win, you buy.
> 
> Legacy has very good beer.
> Hell, I'll even buy you a round if I win.



I will let you know in the morning.  I have had Legacy beer before but it was a double IPA that I am not sure they have on draft anymore.  I will have to call and see.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Big day tomorrow! NCAA semis at Avaya (thank you North Carolina legislature!) then Pac12 Championship at Levi Stadium. If by some remote chance ANYBODY will be at Avaya, I'll buy you whatever they are selling and smuggle the rest in if I need to.


----------



## MakeAPlay

SpeedK1llz said:


> Big day tomorrow! NCAA semis at Avaya (thank you North Carolina legislature!) then Pac12 Championship at Levi Stadium. If by some remote chance ANYBODY will be at Avaya, I'll buy you whatever they are selling and smuggle the rest in if I need to.


Speed you are my kinda guy!


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> I will let you know in the morning.  I have had Legacy beer before but it was a double IPA that I am not sure they have on draft anymore.  I will have to call and see.


If you like IPAs, The Hellfire is really good.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

SpeedK1llz said:


> Big day tomorrow! NCAA semis at Avaya (thank you North Carolina legislature!) then Pac12 Championship at Levi Stadium. If by some remote chance ANYBODY will be at Avaya, I'll buy you whatever they are selling and smuggle the rest in if I need to.


Wish I could make it, but thats a little out of my wheelhouse.
See you on the sideline next season.


----------



## MakeAPlay

http://www.latimes.com/sports/usc/la-sp-usc-soccer-20161130-htmlstory.html

Interesting article.  The last line is a little funny considering this is basically a one shot chance to win since they lose a lot next year.

Keidane McAlpine:

“And so why not change together and see if we can’t build something that’s sustainable over time and not just a one-hit wonder?”


----------



## MakeAPlay

UNC vs. WVU 0-0 at the half.  Let's see who settles into the flow of the game first.  Buchanan has a yellow card already which could be a factor down the stretch.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie you've got my number.  Check your inbox.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> Bernie you've got my number.  Check your inbox.


Just lucky.


----------



## Zerodenero

Bernie Sanders said:


> Got Zero D paid today.
> Absolute prince of a man. Felt honored to hand over the 12 yr old hooch.


Ah....to enjoy the fruit of labor. 

Cheers....this Mac12 is for you!


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Zerodenero said:


> View attachment 390
> 
> Ah....to enjoy the fruit of labor.
> 
> Cheers....this Mac12 is for you!


Nicely done, ZD.
You parlayed your way to the winners circle.
In life, as well as in this silly soccer forum.


----------



## soccerobserver

Having watched both semi-final games WVA seems like the stronger team to me...also  noted they have a lot of Canadians on the roster not sure if that says anything


----------



## Bernie Sanders

soccerobserver said:


> Having watched both semi-final games WVA seems like the stronger team to me...also  noted they have a lot of Canadians on the roster not sure if that says anything


I got USC.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

soccerobserver said:


> Having watched both semi-final games WVA seems like the stronger team to me...also  noted they have a lot of Canadians on the roster not sure if that says anything


Lets say West Virginia wins .
What would you think that's worth?
I think USC is worth about a bottle of mac12.
Hypothetical, of course.


----------



## soccerobserver

Bernie Sanders said:


> Lets say West Virginia wins .
> What would you think that's worth?
> I think USC is worth about a bottle of mac12.
> Hypothetical, of course.


Bernie, being a man of the people you seem to have acquired some rather refined tastes...since I do not imbibe I will need a minute to think of something of comparable value to collect after WVA wins...


----------



## Bernie Sanders

soccerobserver said:


> Bernie, being a man of the people you seem to have acquired some rather refined tastes...since I do not imbibe I will need a minute to think of something of comparable value to collect after WVA wins...


Ive been called everything from a "bumbling redneck" to a "renaissance man". Go figure.
Since we are not gambling, we have an agreement to share goods should our team lose.
Gift certificates might work.
Does Costco have gift certs?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> Lets say West Virginia wins .
> What would you think that's worth?
> I think USC is worth about a bottle of mac12.
> Hypothetical, of course.


Bernie over the course of the several years that I have read your posts I have to say you've grown on me.  Not because I agree with you (although I agree about as often as I don't) but because of your consistency and your candor.  Not to mention that you have a talented kid that sure knows how to kick the round ball.  Good luck to her going forward and may she win all of her games except when she plays against my player (I liked it better when they played on the same side.  If yours gets tired of her ocean view she would be a welcome transfer).  Good luck and may I finally beat you at something.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Zerodenero said:


> View attachment 390
> 
> Ah....to enjoy the fruit of labor.
> 
> Cheers....this Mac12 is for you!


ZD you've got me jealous.  I can't beat Bernie to save my life.  He is like my personal Kryptonite!!


----------



## Zerodenero

MakeAPlay said:


> ZD you've got me jealous.  I can't beat Bernie to save my life.  He is like my personal Kryptonite!!


Some call it "reading the tea leaves"...others call it intuition. I'd call it a dab of street smarts sprinkled w/a whole lotta luck. (_Story of my life_).

For this final, I'm pro West Virginia but am consistently concerned about USC's ability to bang the crap out of their opponent (as they did vs GT in 2nd half).....and so, reluctantly, I'm going with USC, 1-0.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Zerodenero said:


> Some call it "reading the tea leaves"...others call it intuition. I'd call it a dab of street smarts sprinkled w/a whole lotta luck. (_Story of my life_).
> 
> For this final, I'm pro West Virginia but am consistently concerned about USC's ability to bang the crap out of their opponent (as they did vs GT in 2nd half).....and so, reluctantly, I'm going with USC, 1-0.


I hope Pruitt starts this game. She's earned it, and I need this game to fulfill my prophetic status.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> Ive been called everything from a "bumbling redneck" to a "renaissance man". Go figure.
> Since we are not gambling, we have an agreement to share goods should our team lose.
> Gift certificates might work.
> Does Costco have gift certs?


You are far from a bumbling redneck you've got too good a taste for good wine, spirits and beer to be a redneck.  Also, I didn't notice you strumming a banjo and you do have a kid at one of the finest institutions of higher learning in the West.  I see you more as a guy somewhere in the middle.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> I hope Pruitt starts this game. She's earned it, and I need this game to fulfill my prophetic status.


I'm a little worried now that you have ZD believing.  He is a pragmatist unlike myself and when you mix education and street smarts you get something greater than the sum of its parts...


----------



## soccerobserver

Bernie Sanders said:


> Ive been called everything from a "bumbling redneck" to a "renaissance man". Go figure.
> Since we are not gambling, we have an agreement to share goods should our team lose.
> Gift certificates might work.
> Does Costco have gift certs?


Bernie, does Costco pay healthcare for their workers? Maybe I am confusing them with WMT...Amazon is my card of choice...but I will be happy to spring for a bottle of Mac12 if the Trojans can pull it off...they were outplayed in the first half vs GTown IMHO but turned up the intensity and overwhelmed the Hoyas in the 2nd H though the Hoyas had a slight edge in shots 9 v 6 I think. The Mountaineers seems like the stronger team overall to me. For the record I prefer the SoCal team to win out of regional loyalty...


----------



## Bernie Sanders

soccerobserver said:


> Bernie, does Costco pay healthcare for their workers? Maybe I am confusing them with WMT...Amazon is my card of choice...but I will be happy to spring for a bottle of Mac12 if the Trojans can pull it off...they were outplayed in the first half vs GTown IMHO but turned up the intensity and overwhelmed the Hoyas in the 2nd H though the Hoyas had a slight edge in shots 9 v 6 I think. The Mountaineers seems like the stronger team overall to me. For the record I prefer the SoCal team to win out of regional loyalty...


You're on.
Amazon vs mac 12.

I agree about the Georgetown game. USC played a terrible game, but got through on a moment of brilliance.
I expect them to play better tonight.


----------



## soccerobserver

Bernie Sanders said:


> You're on.
> Amazon vs mac 12.
> 
> I agree about the Georgetown game. USC played a terrible game, but got through on a moment of brilliance.
> I expect them to play better tonight.


That was quick...Yikes!


----------



## Justafan

soccerobserver said:


> That was quick...Yikes!



WV coming on strong.  Lots of speed and athleticism and decent skill.  We'll see if SC can hang on.


----------



## Lion Eyes

Congrats to USC....
West Virginia was all over the Trojans much of the game.
Trojans stayed calm through out and I gotta think that was the difference in the end.

That Bernie knows his soccer.....


----------



## Zerodenero

Bernie Sanders said:


> Nicely done, ZD.
> You parlayed your way to the winners circle....


That's it. I'm quitting my day job and starting a bookie-biz


----------



## soccerobserver

Jfan USC did more than just hang on...but I think WVA wins 7/10 times they play...

Bernie, I may have to buy one for you and then one for me lol...will pm you for logistics of delivery..kudos to the Trojans...can't even believe I am writing this...off to the gym now...will circle back later...

Congratulations Bernie!!!


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Zerodenero said:


> That's it. I'm quitting my day job and starting a bookie-biz


I have to toot my own horn a little here.
I won back the M-12 and went double 'r nuthin on MAP.
Damn, Im good.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Lion Eyes said:


> Congrats to USC....
> West Virginia was all over the Trojans much of the game.
> Trojans stayed calm through out and I gotta think that was the difference in the end.
> 
> That Bernie knows his soccer.....


Defense.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Zerodenero said:


> That's it. I'm quitting my day job and starting a bookie-biz


You got the best avatar, hands down.


----------



## Justafan

Julie Foudy didn't do her homework.  When she talked about SC she mostly talked about the back line, and that's fine, but the reason I liked SC all year is because they have the best threesome up top (Pruitt, Johnson, & Anthony).  They all know how to put the ball in the net and that sets them apart from any other team in the country imo. She never really took notice of them the way I feel she should have. Even when WV tied the game, I told my dd's that SC still had a chance (although it was looking dire as SC was running out of gas).  I told them Pruitt just needs a chance or two.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Justafan said:


> Julie Foudy didn't do her homework.  When she talked about SC she mostly talked about the back line, and that's fine, but the reason I liked SC all year is because they have the best threesome up top (Pruitt, Johnson, & Anthony).  They all know how to put the ball in the net and that sets them apart from any other team in the country imo. She never really took notice of them the way I feel she should have. Even when WV tied the game, I told my dd's that SC still had a chance (although it was looking dire as SC was running out of gas).  I told them Pruitt just needs a chance or two.


Pruitt is the real McCoy.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Bernie Sanders said:


> Dont count out USC this year.


Page one.


----------



## soccerobserver

Bernie Sanders said:


> Defense.


Defense? Maybe. Late in 2H WVA Coach Izzo rested Abam and another starter and the Mountaineer subs could no longer keep possession of the ball. With Abam on the sidelines USC was able to get more counters which led to second USC goal. Abam came back in but by then the momentum was lost. Kudos to SC forward Pruitt with her swim move to pin back and leverage the Mountaineer defender and kudos to Johnson for her sweet finishes.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

soccerobserver said:


> Defense? Maybe. Late in 2H WVA Coach Izzo rested Abam and another starter and the Mountaineer subs could no longer keep possession of the ball. With Abam on the sidelines USC was able to get more counters which led to second USC goal. Abam came back in but by then the momentum was lost. Kudos to SC forward Pruitt with her swim move to pin back and leverage the Mountaineer defender and kudos to Johnson for her sweet finishes.


Pruitt is an absolute world beater.
If I was her coach, she would never come off the field.


----------



## soccerobserver

Bernie Sanders said:


> Pruitt is an absolute world beater.
> If I was her coach, she would never come off the field.


I feel same way about Abam. However, I don't think Pruitt started today. Maybe USC coach was holding her in reserve?


----------



## Bernie Sanders

soccerobserver said:


> I feel same way about Abam. However, I don't think Pruitt started today. Maybe USC coach was holding her in reserve?


I dont know why she wouldnt start.
It doesnt matter though, theyre national Champs.


----------



## Lion Eyes

Justafan said:


> Julie Foudy didn't do her homework.  When she talked about SC she mostly talked about the back line, and that's fine, but the reason I liked SC all year is because they have the best threesome up top (Pruitt, Johnson, & Anthony).  They all know how to put the ball in the net and that sets them apart from any other team in the country imo. She never really took notice of them the way I feel she should have. Even when WV tied the game, I told my dd's that SC still had a chance (although it was looking dire as SC was running out of gas).  I told them Pruitt just needs a chance or two.


I think Foudy talked mostly about the back line because that's were the majority of play was...?
USC scores goals they SHOULD score...these were all great goals.
During WV press, SC remained calm from the keeper to the forwards.
WV started getting frustrated with 25 to 30 minutes still on the clock....SC remained calm even after the score to tie.
Good for the ladies of Troy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Bernie Sanders said:


> Page one.


Nice


----------



## CaliKlines

Bernie Sanders said:


> I have to toot my own horn a little here.
> I won back the M-12 and went double 'r nuthin on MAP.
> Damn, Im good.


Don't get too cocky you human Q-tip! Remember you are 0-2 against the Benz cart driver...and soccer field sushi eater, and cigar puffing, lying CaliKlines.


----------



## Justafan

Lion Eyes said:


> I think Foudy talked mostly about the back line because that's were the majority of play was...?
> USC scores goals they SHOULD score...these were all great goals.
> During WV press, SC remained calm from the keeper to the forwards.
> WV started getting frustrated with 25 to 30 minutes still on the clock....SC remained calm even after the score to tie.
> Good for the ladies of Troy.



I've watched a lot of college soccer the last couple of years and you'd be surprised how many teams/players DON'T score the goals they're supposed to.  That's what set SC apart this year.  Yes, after the first 15-20 minutes, a good portion of the play was in SC's defensive third, but even before the game and in the first 20, all Foudy talked about was how outstanding WV'S attack was and how shocking it was for WV to be down 1-0.  All of us who've watched SC this year expected that and were not surprised.  When Pruitt and Johnson came in there was no mention of them being "super subs" or something along the lines of what a luxury it is to bring both of these players off the bench, etc.  To me Pruitt is the best forward in the country.  I'm sure if Florida had a threesome where Savannah Jordan came off the bench, that depth would be mentioned.  It was simply not emphasized and glossed over as if they were just any old subs coming off the bench.    Again, to me, having three forwards of that caliber (when many teams have none), was something that distinguished SC from the rest.  Anthony had a subpar tournament in my opinion, but when you have two others that can bail you out when one of them is down, it is a real difference maker. It is an absolute strength that wasn't acknowledged.  I just don't see how anybody could miss it when it's been there the whole season. She obviously knew all of WV's strengths.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Bernie Sanders said:


> Lets say West Virginia wins .
> What would you think that's worth?
> I think USC is worth about a bottle of mac12.
> Hypothetical, of course.


I'm talking to you before my next Vegas trip...


----------



## Lion Eyes

Justafan said:


> I've watched a lot of college soccer the last couple of years and you'd be surprised how many teams/players DON'T score the goals they're supposed to.  That's what set SC apart this year.  Yes, after the first 15-20 minutes, a good portion of the play was in SC's defensive third, but even before the game and in the first 20, all Foudy talked about was how outstanding WV'S attack was and how shocking it was for WV to be down 1-0.  All of us who've watched SC this year expected that and were not surprised.  When Pruitt and Johnson came in there was no mention of them being "super subs" or something along the lines of what a luxury it is to bring both of these players off the bench, etc.  To me Pruitt is the best forward in the country.  I'm sure if Florida had a threesome where Savannah Jordan came off the bench, that depth would be mentioned.  It was simply not emphasized and glossed over as if they were just any old subs coming off the bench.    Again, to me, having three forwards of that caliber (when many teams have none), was something that distinguished SC from the rest.  Anthony had a subpar tournament in my opinion, but when you have two others that can bail you out when one of them is down, it is a real difference maker. It is an absolute strength that wasn't acknowledged.  I just don't see how anybody could miss it when it's been there the whole season. She obviously knew all of WV's strengths.


I hear you. I'm not surprised at the number of goals that should be scored and are not...that's why I said SC scores those goals that should be scored.
Many times teams will not have many scoring opportunities, obviously WV had many more shots and opportunities than SC, but SC converted their tries....WV squandered there opportunities, definitely didn't score the ones they should have.
Good for USC...
Don't worry about Foudy, we know what you speak of.


----------



## Mystery Train

Bernie Sanders said:


> Pruitt is an absolute world beater.
> If I was her coach, she would never come off the field.


That play to set up the second goal was breathtaking.  My daughter and I had to rewind and watch it 3 times.


----------



## offthecrossbar

After watching USC vs West Virginia and our U17 and U20's YNT play in their World Cup.  USC's style of play is a spitting image of the our YNT.  Bunker, defend, play physical, counter with long balls.  USC is the poster child of what is wrong with womens soccer, yet because USC won the colleg cup.  Posters are now posting how great a counter attacking goal is.  Make up your mind people.


----------



## outside!

Wouldn't it be nice if there was some coordination between US Soccer? The facts are that NCAA has a huge influence on our adult players. Why doesn't NCAA play FIFA Laws of the Game? From a development point of view, NCAA rules are hurting our national teams.


----------



## Mystery Train

offthecrossbar said:


> After watching USC vs West Virginia and our U17 and U20's YNT play in their World Cup.  USC's style of play is a spitting image of the our YNT.  Bunker, defend, play physical, counter with long balls.  USC is the poster child of what is wrong with womens soccer, yet because USC won the colleg cup.  Posters are now posting how great a counter attacking goal is.  Make up your mind people.


Appreciation for an individual player's moment of brilliance is not mutually exclusive from also appreciating possession style soccer.  If you didn't marvel at the effort displayed on that play, then you're just much more jaded than I am.


----------



## espola

outside! said:


> Wouldn't it be nice if there was some coordination between US Soccer? The facts are that NCAA has a huge influence on our adult players. Why doesn't NCAA play FIFA Laws of the Game? From a development point of view, NCAA rules are hurting our national teams.


In what way?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Congrats to the Trojans.  They got it done.


----------



## offthecrossbar

Mystery Train said:


> Appreciation for an individual player's moment of brilliance is not mutually exclusive from also appreciating possession style soccer.  If you didn't marvel at the effort displayed on that play, then you're just much more jaded than I am.


Do you think our U17 and U20 YNT's and USC's style of play are similar Yes or No?


----------



## outside!

espola said:


> In what way?


Unlimited subs make the game more direct and more physical. Anson Dorrance style massed substitutions make the game into a track meet.


----------



## MakeAPlay

offthecrossbar said:


> Do you think our U17 and U20 YNT's and USC's style of play are similar Yes or No?


If you call that a style of play.  All that I can say is they did what it took to win.  My daughter could barely stand to watch it.  But the point that wasn't lost on her was that she was watching it and not playing in it.  She plans on rectifying that.  Congrats to the Ladies of Troy again.  At the end of the day they got it done and if the U20's or U17's had done the same, unfortunately as disgusted as I would have been, I would have been happy with the title.


----------



## soccerobserver

Bernie, Picking it up today...gotta get through the neighborhood first tho...


----------



## soccerobserver

Mystery Train said:


> That play to set up the second goal was breathtaking.  My daughter and I had to rewind and watch it 3 times.


MT I agree with you but I would add that  all of the 6 goals scored in the semis and the final were pretty amazing plays...


----------



## espola

outside! said:


> Unlimited subs make the game more direct and more physical. Anson Dorrance style massed substitutions make the game into a track meet.


Unlimited subs?  Is that it?  

First of all, subs aren't unlimited.  Compared to youth club play, they are very limited.

Secondly, having the ability to move players in and out of a game allows the coaches to be more creative in their development techniques.  If not subbing were important, the coach is free to do that and even advertise it as a benefit good players would see in his program.

Be thankful we do not go back to the old days in which FIFA permitted no subs - someone got hurt, you played short.  The trend over they ears has been  to make FIFA rules more like NCAA.  We can only hope.


----------



## soccerobserver

offthecrossbar said:


> Do you think our U17 and U20 YNT's and USC's style of play are similar Yes or No?


OTC I agree The Mountaineers played better soccer....some of their offensive build-up and combinations were brilliant and breathtaking... yet the Trojan goals were from outstanding/spectacular individual efforts...I admired both but 7/10 times  WVA wins the game...


----------



## Mystery Train

offthecrossbar said:


> Do you think our U17 and U20 YNT's and USC's style of play are similar Yes or No?


Oh, without a doubt.  I never said they weren't, did I, Mr. Strawman?   That doesn't mean I can't appreciate what that kid did on that play.  When you said, "Make up your mind people," I'm responding that I don't have to dismiss greatness just because I'm not a fan of the style.


----------



## pulguita

offthecrossbar said:


> After watching USC vs West Virginia and our U17 and U20's YNT play in their World Cup.  USC's style of play is a spitting image of the our YNT.  Bunker, defend, play physical, counter with long balls.  USC is the poster child of what is wrong with womens soccer, yet because USC won the colleg cup.  Posters are now posting how great a counter attacking goal is.  Make up your mind people.


Hey who's posting how great counter attacking soccer is?  Certainly not me and my kid just won a National Championship!  Listen, 3 years ago half the team wanted to quit soccer.  KM took over the team resurrected the program with what he was given and sprinkled in a couple of HIS recruits this year and did something special.  Soccer was not pretty so lets leave it at that.  I have an inkling that we will play quite a bit differently next year if you have followed club soccer in SoCal when a second wave of recruits come in and the senior champions have moved on.


----------



## offthecrossbar

soccerobserver said:


> OTC I agree The Mountaineers played better soccer....some of their offensive build-up and combinations were brilliant and breathtaking... yet the Trojan goals were from outstanding/spectacular individual efforts...I admired both but 7/10 times  WVA wins the game...


I don't care who played better soccer.  WVA was a Canadian YNT, so I'm glad USC won.


----------



## soccerobserver

pulguita said:


> Hey who's posting how great counter attacking soccer is?  Certainly not me and my kid just won a National Championship!  Listen, 3 years ago half the team wanted to quit soccer.  KM took over the team resurrected the program with what he was given and sprinkled in a couple of HIS recruits this year and did something special.  Soccer was not pretty so lets leave it at that.  I have an inkling that we will play quite a bit differently next year if you have followed club soccer in SoCal when a second wave of recruits come in and the senior champions have moved on.


Congratulations to you and your daughter for a thrilling Championship Win and season's journey!

I think this officially  makes you King of All Posters!!!!


----------



## MakeAPlay

pulguita said:


> Hey who's posting how great counter attacking soccer is?  Certainly not me and my kid just won a National Championship!  Listen, 3 years ago half the team wanted to quit soccer.  KM took over the team resurrected the program with what he was given and sprinkled in a couple of HIS recruits this year and did something special.  Soccer was not pretty so lets leave it at that.  I have an inkling that we will play quite a bit differently next year if you have followed club soccer in SoCal when a second wave of recruits come in and the senior champions have moved on.


Congrats my friend.  Nice to win one.  And I agree that you can never fault a coach for taking what he has, sprinkling in a little of his magic and winning it all!


----------



## pulguita

MakeAPlay said:


> Congrats my friend.  Nice to win one.  And I agree that you can never fault a coach for taking what he has, sprinkling in a little of his magic and winning it all!


Thanks bud.  Who woulda thunk.   Things seem to work out don't they?


----------



## MakeAPlay

pulguita said:


> Thanks bud.  Who woulda thunk.   Things seem to work out don't they?


Based upon his sub pattern it looks like your daughter will be starting next year in place of Andrews.  She will fit nicely at that spot.  I have to think that with her Savannah, AJ and TM you guys will have enough pieces to replace most of what you lost.  Is Randle getting a 6th year?  Getting her back and a decent replacement outside back for Levin will be your biggest opportunities.  It will be interesting to see how Pruitt and Anthony do but with Savannah and your lady pulling the strings I expect a significant change in style of play. 

Again congrats to your lady.  She is very deserving of the title and I bet that Savannah would have liked to be there and get a ring too.


----------



## outside!

espola said:


> Unlimited subs?  Is that it?
> 
> First of all, subs aren't unlimited.  Compared to youth club play, they are very limited.
> 
> Secondly, having the ability to move players in and out of a game allows the coaches to be more creative in their development techniques.  If not subbing were important, the coach is free to do that and even advertise it as a benefit good players would see in his program.
> 
> Be thankful we do not go back to the old days in which FIFA permitted no subs - someone got hurt, you played short.  The trend over they ears has been  to make FIFA rules more like NCAA.  We can only hope.


You are correct, there are limitations on WHEN a team can substitute. There are no limitations on the NUMBER of substitutions a team can make however. From the NCAA 2016-2017 rules:

"3.4 Number of Substitutes
Either team may substitute up to 11 players at a time under the conditions set forth in Rule 3.5"

Having an unlimited number of substitutions makes the NCAA game considerably different than the FIFA game and in my opinion rewards pure athleticism over skill. It also makes for a more physical, direct game.


----------



## pulguita

MakeAPlay said:


> Based upon his sub pattern it looks like your daughter will be starting next year in place of Andrews.  She will fit nicely at that spot.  I have to think that with her Savannah, AJ and TM you guys will have enough pieces to replace most of what you lost.  Is Randle getting a 6th year?  Getting her back and a decent replacement outside back for Levin will be your biggest opportunities.  It will be interesting to see how Pruitt and Anthony do but with Savannah and your lady pulling the strings I expect a significant change in style of play.
> 
> Again congrats to your lady.  She is very deserving of the title and I bet that Savannah would have liked to be there and get a ring too.


Yes Dom is coming back - medical redshirt.


----------



## espola

outside! said:


> You are correct, there are limitations on WHEN a team can substitute. There are no limitations on the NUMBER of substitutions a team can make however. From the NCAA 2016-2017 rules:
> 
> "3.4 Number of Substitutes
> Either team may substitute up to 11 players at a time under the conditions set forth in Rule 3.5"
> 
> Having an unlimited number of substitutions makes the NCAA game considerably different than the FIFA game and in my opinion rewards pure athleticism over skill. It also makes for a more physical, direct game.


And?


----------



## offthecrossbar

outside! said:


> You are correct, there are limitations on WHEN a team can substitute. There are no limitations on the NUMBER of substitutions a team can make however. From the NCAA 2016-2017 rules:
> 
> "3.4 Number of Substitutes
> Either team may substitute up to 11 players at a time under the conditions set forth in Rule 3.5"
> 
> Having an unlimited number of substitutions makes the NCAA game considerably different than the FIFA game and in my opinion rewards pure athleticism over skill. It also makes for a more physical, direct game.


Interesting point, would USC's tactical strategy been successful with FIFA limited sub rules?  The climate also needs to be accounted.   Limited subs in 90 degrees with 60% humidity at Papua New Guinea compared to NCAA hockey line change rules in 50-60 degrees at San Jose is a big difference.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

CaliKlines said:


> Don't get too cocky you human Q-tip! Remember you are 0-2 against the Benz cart driver...and soccer field sushi eater, and cigar puffing, lying CaliKlines.


I still owe you beer and pizza.
Let me know when. You know where, amigo.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

offthecrossbar said:


> I don't care who played better soccer.  WVA was a Canadian YNT, so I'm glad USC won.


'Merica.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

pulguita said:


> Yes Dom is coming back - medical redshirt.


Awesome player.


----------



## MakeAPlay

offthecrossbar said:


> I don't care who played better soccer.  WVA was a Canadian YNT, so I'm glad USC won.


I hear you but there might be a reason that they got a medal at the Olympics and we didn't.  And style of play might have something to do with it.  When we come up against African teams or French teams that are as athletic as us (or more athletic) and all we have is kickball to fall back on it helps us get significantly outshot and outplayed.  And when we play against the Asian teams we look ridiculous.  Style may not matter in a domestic championship but if we want to maintain our #1 ranking in the world style will matter.  Kickball isn't going to beat the top 4-8 teams in the world...


----------



## outside!

MakeAPlay said:


> I hear you but there might be a reason that they got a medal at the Olympics and we didn't.  And style of play might have something to do with it.  When we come up against African teams or French teams that are as athletic as us (or more athletic) and all we have is kickball to fall back on it helps us get significantly outshot and outplayed.  And when we play against the Asian teams we look ridiculous.  Style may not matter in a domestic championship but if we want to maintain our #1 ranking in the world style will matter.  Kickball isn't going to beat the top 4-8 teams in the world...


Agree 100%. That said, I will forever root against the Canadian team for the Canada allowing the Women's World Cup to be played on artificial turf. If Sinclair and her teammates would have put their foot down early, things would have changed. Think about it, a host country playing a team of scabs. Canada does not have a deep enough player pool to replace them.


----------



## Kicker4Life

@pulguita my DD was lucky enough to attend a sleep over camp at USC this past summer. For her to watch the players she met and fostered short yet lasting memories with (i.e. Karaoke night) was epic!

Congrats to you, your DD and the Trojan family.


----------



## soccerobserver

Bernie Sanders said:


> I hope Pruitt starts this game. She's earned it, and I need this game to fulfill my prophetic status.


Bernie first you call out Williams before she lights it up for the USWNT and then follow that prescience by calling out Pruitt before she devastates WVA...call me on the Red Phone  next time you have a forecast please thanks !


----------



## pulguita

Kicker4Life said:


> @pulguita my DD was lucky enough to attend a sleep over camp at USC this past summer. For her to watch the players she met and fostered short yet lasting memories with (i.e. Karaoke night) was epic!
> 
> Congrats to you, your SD and the Trojan family.


Thank you and good luck to your DD!


----------



## ThroughBall

offthecrossbar said:


> After watching USC vs West Virginia and our U17 and U20's YNT play in their World Cup.  USC's style of play is a spitting image of the our YNT.  Bunker, defend, play physical, counter with long balls.  USC is the poster child of what is wrong with womens soccer, yet because USC won the colleg cup.  Posters are now posting how great a counter attacking goal is.  Make up your mind people.


If you're basing USC's style of play on this one game, you haven't seen a lot of USC play this year or since KM took over the program.  When Ali was the coach, watching USC play was brutal.  In fact I would say the style of play was brutal.  It was very direct and much more physical. They were slide tackling all over the place while picking up penalties and yellow cards.  Since KM took over the program, USC has evolved into a more possession team and it is much more enjoyable to watch.  My daughter and I attended six games this year and possession was always the order the day.  Playing over the top time of possession was in USC's favor for all, but the UCLA game. 

The WVU game was an anomaly this season because of the relentless attacking style WVU chose to play.  They kept a high line which put pressure on USC and made it difficult to play out of the back.  It also made them susceptible to the counter attack which is why he started Taylor McMorrow.  She only started 3 games all season.  He scouted this team well and was looking to put pace up top to hold WVU's as far back as possible.  Eventually, USC was able to finally break through with a couple of counters.

I've watched a lot of USC soccer over the years and after the dark days of Ali Khosroshahin, watching the Trojans under Keidane McAlpine is refreshing.  I will say watch Alex Anthony was really frustrating for my daughter.  She can score goals, but she gives up way too many balls.


----------



## offthecrossbar

ThroughBall said:


> If you're basing USC's style of play on this one game, you haven't seen a lot of USC play this year or since KM took over the program.  When Ali was the coach, watching USC play was brutal.  In fact I would say the style of play was brutal.  It was very direct and much more physical. They were slide tackling all over the place while picking up penalties and yellow cards.  Since KM took over the program, USC has evolved into a more possession team and it is much more enjoyable to watch.  My daughter and I attended six games this year and possession was always the order the day.  Playing over the top time of possession was in USC's favor for all, but the UCLA game.
> 
> The WVU game was an anomaly this season because of the relentless attacking style WVU chose to play.  They kept a high line which put pressure on USC and made it difficult to play out of the back.  It also made them susceptible to the counter attack which is why he started Taylor McMorrow.  She only started 3 games all season.  He scouted this team well and was looking to put pace up top to hold WVU's as far back as possible.  Eventually, USC was able to finally break through with a couple of counters.
> 
> I've watched a lot of USC soccer over the years and after the dark days of Ali Khosroshahin, watching the Trojans under Keidane McAlpine is refreshing.  I will say watch Alex Anthony was really frustrating for my daughter.  She can score goals, but she gives up way too many balls.


USC plays possession, #huh, #kickball, #putdownthejoint.  What you talking about Willis?

USC evolving from Ali K playing 10 over the top balls to Keidane playing 7 over the top balls isn't tiki taka.  It means 3 less kickballs. #watchBarca, #watchManCity, #watchArsenal, #getaclue.


----------



## pulguita

Mystery Train said:


> Oh, without a doubt.  I never said they weren't, did I, Mr. Strawman?   That doesn't mean I can't appreciate what that kid did on that play.  When you said, "Make up your mind people," I'm responding that I don't have to dismiss greatness just because I'm not a fan of the style.


Here's what's funny.  How many have seen Leah do that for years playing for Noah on an Arsenal team?  That is textbook Leah.  WVU's problem is they don't watch Cal South otherwise they would have known.  Or their ODP team has never gotten to a National Championship to see a Cal South team play which by the way are the best in the country year after year.


----------



## Zerodenero

offthecrossbar said:


> USC evolving from Ali K playing 10 over the top balls to Keidane playing 7 over the top balls isn't tiki taka.  It means 3 less kickballs. #watchBarca, #watchManCity, #watchArsenal, #getaclue.


You forgot #ninja-deathsquad _(aka-Japans U20s)_


----------



## Bernie Sanders

soccerobserver said:


> Bernie first you call out Williams before she lights it up for the USWNT and then follow that prescience by calling out Pruitt before she devastates WVA...call me on the Red Phone  next time you have a forecast please thanks !


Zero D and Cali K both got me twice.
I just barely made it over being even steven.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

pulguita said:


> Here's what's funny.  How many have seen Leah do that for years playing for Noah on an Arsenal team?  That is textbook Leah.  WVU's problem is they don't watch Cal South otherwise they would have known.  Or their ODP team has never gotten to a National Championship to see a Cal South team play which by the way are the best in the country year after year.


My kid played with her and her sister Charlie in her final couple years  in club.
Both fantastic players and great people.


----------



## pulguita

Legendary FC said:


> 'SC has a horrible defense.  They are going to struggle against the top half of the conference.  It's starting to look like last year was a fluke.


Dude you didn't think I was going to let you skate out the year without calling you out did you?  #1 defense in the country and oh yeah #1 for the year.  Good thing you aren't a pro prognosticator - you'd be broke.


----------



## Zerodenero

pulguita said:


> Dude you didn't think I was going to let you skate out the year without calling you out did you?  #1 defense in the country and oh yeah #1 for the year.  Good thing you aren't a pro prognosticator - you'd be broke.


Then there are some who can.....







There'll be time enough for counting (sipping).....when the dealin's done








Merry Christmas Bernie.....this ones from you


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Zerodenero said:


> Then there are some who can.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There'll be time enough for counting (sipping).....when the dealin's done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas Bernie.....this ones from you


I got my own coming courtesy of soccerobserver next time up Malibu way.
I dont mind losing once in awhile.
It keeps us grounded, and its Christmas anyways.
Good to know when some of the finer things are truly appreciated.


----------



## Legendary FC

pulguita said:


> Dude you didn't think I was going to let you skate out the year without calling you out did you?  #1 defense in the country and oh yeah #1 for the year.  Good thing you aren't a pro prognosticator - you'd be broke.


If you look at the time stamp it was when Freeman was playing holding mid and yes they were horrible.  Giving up 4 goals in their first 2 games.  You saw it do you call it good?  Yeah 'SC won a rugby national title, oh yeah we are talking about soccer.  If you were pleased with how they played then you also are one that would say the ends justifies the means.  You are right they won.  They are going to be at best the 5th place team in conference next year and as usual they won't play soccer anywhere as nice as any of the teams that they are recruiting against and will continue to get second tier talent unless they throw out a full ride and lie about how they are going to play.  Where are the transfers going to come from next year pulgita?  What are they going to do when Stanford, Cal and UCLA are better and they are much worse.  We know which schools are getting the better players and will continue to play better soccer.  Win at all costs.  Funny.  And I wouldn't bet on girls soccer.  After all it's girls soccer.  If you want to talk NFL, NBA or college we can pick 10 games and see who does better.  Here is a prediction.  'SC won't improve upon their 1-2 record against instate conference opponents.  Prove me wrong.


----------



## Legendary FC

pulguita said:


> Here's what's funny.  How many have seen Leah do that for years playing for Noah on an Arsenal team?  That is textbook Leah.  WVU's problem is they don't watch Cal South otherwise they would have known.  Or their ODP team has never gotten to a National Championship to see a Cal South team play which by the way are the best in the country year after year.


I saw her do absolutely nothing against Cal and UCLA.


----------



## Legendary FC

We can make this about 'SC if you want pulgita.  I have a feeling that your answer will be, "well they won didn't they."  That is a much different tone than you took in the past.  Congrats on the natty but they looked like crap against any decent team including the ones that they beat.  Let's see how hard you cheer next year when your daughter is frustrated because she is a possession player and she has to boot it upfield to Leah and Alex.


----------



## gkrent

pulguita said:


> Dude you didn't think I was going to let you skate out the year without calling you out did you?  #1 defense in the country and oh yeah #1 for the year.  Good thing you aren't a pro prognosticator - you'd be broke.


I'd like to take this opportunity to announce that I called it early.  Pre season "sc is the dark horse".  Why I didn't call my bookie that morning I'll never know.


----------



## gkrent

Legendary FC said:


> We can make this about 'SC if you want pulgita.  I have a feeling that your answer will be, "well they won didn't they."


That is the only answer anyone needs.


----------



## pulguita

Legendary FC said:


> We can make this about 'SC if you want pulgita.  I have a feeling that your answer will be, "well they won didn't they."  That is a much different tone than you took in the past.  Congrats on the natty but they looked like crap against any decent team including the ones that they beat.  Let's see how hard you cheer next year when your daughter is frustrated because she is a possession player and she has to boot it upfield to Leah and Alex.


Yeah I guess beating #2,#3,#4,#6,#8,#16,#22 and #23 sucks as a body of work.  Was Cal in the top 25 didn't think so.  And I am quite sure you know more than I do about how SC is going to operate next year cause your kid is on the team. Your a tool and you wouldn't know crap about possession since you've been hanging out at Legends.


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> I'd like to take this opportunity to announce that I called it early.  Pre season "sc is the dark horse".  Why I didn't call my bookie that morning I'll never know.


I would like to take the opportunity to announce that $C plays about as direct as a flight to Vegas.  If you hopped on one of those kick and hope balls you could be at McCarren in like 15 minutes.


----------



## MakeAPlay

I did forget to mention that it worked so it must have been good soccer.  So why change up going forward?


----------



## espola

MakeAPlay said:


> I would like to take the opportunity to announce that $C plays about as direct as a flight to Vegas.  If you hopped on one of those kick and hope balls you could be at McCarren in like 15 minutes.


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> That is the only answer anyone needs.


Not me.  If they win and my player plays like crap or worse doesn't play or plays very little who would be happy with that?  This is about my player.  Even if I love the team/school at the end of the day priority número uno is my player and her happiness.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Rumor has it that Shannon MacMillan has been offered the job at USD.  That would be a great pickup for them.


----------



## espola

MakeAPlay said:


> Rumor has it that Shannon MacMillan has been offered the job at USD.  That would be a great pickup for them.


That would be cool.


----------



## ESPNANALYST

MakeAPlay said:


> Rumor has it that Shannon MacMillan has been offered the job at USD.  That would be a great pickup for them.


Louise Liberman got the job (asst ucla)


----------



## MakeAPlay

ESPNANALYST said:


> Louise Liberman got the job (asst ucla)


An amazing pickup for USD and a big loss for the Bruins.  Lou is an outstanding coach, role model and inspiration for young women.  USD will be on the rise.

http://www.usdtoreros.com/sports/w-soccer/spec-rel/123016aac.html


----------



## MakeAPlay

http://grfx.cstv.com/photos/schools/nacda/sports/directorscup/auto_pdf/2016-17/misc_non_event/Dec22DIOverall.pdf

Fall Director's Cup standings.


----------



## gkrent

MakeAPlay said:


> An amazing pickup for USD and a big loss for the Bruins.  Lou is an outstanding coach, role model and inspiration for young women.  USD will be on the rise.
> 
> http://www.usdtoreros.com/sports/w-soccer/spec-rel/123016aac.html


My DD loves Lou.  I was very impressed  with her as well.  I remember when she coached a club squad in our age group back in the day and she was great even with those young kids.


----------



## soccer661

Our DD loves Lou L. as well....played under her off and on when she was coaching at Eagles and kept in touch thru the years...amazing coach & more importantly - a truly wonderful person...really cares about the girls...
Big win for USD. Best wishes to her!!!


----------



## MakeAPlay

soccer661 said:


> Our DD loves Lou L. as well....played under her off and on when she was coaching at Eagles and kept in touch thru the years...amazing coach & more importantly - a truly wonderful person...really cares about the girls...
> Big win for USD. Best wishes to her!!!


It looks like one of her old commits switched to her alma mater.  I hope that most of them stick.  The one that do won't regret it that is for sure.  I remember when she coached at Rampage and DMS11.  She was always very kind to my player and was one of the keys to bringing in such phenomenal recruiting classes for the Bruins.  She will do amazing things there.


----------



## Legendary FC

The Bruins are coming...


----------



## MakeAPlay

My real early Top 25:

1. UCLA
2. Penn St.
3. Florida St.
4. Stanford
5. Duke
6. Georgetown
7. Florida
8. West Virginia
9. North Carolina
10. Notre Dame
11. Virginia
12. Utah
13. Santa Clara
14. U$C
15. Colorado
16. NC State
17. Pepperdine
18. Cal
19, Northwestern
20. Arkansas
21. Texas A&M
22.Michigan
23.Minnesota
24. BYU
25. Loyola Marymount


----------



## Justafan

MakeAPlay said:


> My real early Top 25:
> 
> 1. UCLA
> 2. Penn St.
> 3. Florida St.
> 4. Stanford
> 5. Duke
> 6. Georgetown
> 7. Florida
> 8. West Virginia
> 9. North Carolina
> 10. Notre Dame
> 11. Virginia
> 12. Utah
> 13. Santa Clara
> 14. U$C
> 15. Colorado
> 16. NC State
> 17. Pepperdine
> 18. Cal
> 19, Northwestern
> 20. Arkansas
> 21. Texas A&M
> 22.Michigan
> 23.Minnesota
> 24. BYU
> 25. Loyola Marymount



Calling my shot, Ashley Sanchez will be a bust.  Although she's got plenty of speed, she is too petite.  She had a very hard time getting around defenders at the recent world cup, especially with that flick and run move she likes.  She'll find similar trouble in college.  Too many meaningless runs to showcase her speed imo.  She'll be okay, just not that transcendent player that everybody thinks is going to be a superstar.


----------



## Justafan

Justafan said:


> Calling my shot, Ashley Sanchez will be a bust.  Although she's got plenty of speed, she is too petite.  She had a very hard time getting around defenders at the recent world cup, especially with that flick and run move she likes.  She'll find similar trouble in college.  Too many meaningless runs to showcase her speed imo.  She'll be okay, just not that transcendent player that everybody thinks is going to be a superstar.



She's pretty though.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Justafan said:


> Calling my shot, Ashley Sanchez will be a bust.  Although she's got plenty of speed, she is too petite.  She had a very hard time getting around defenders at the recent world cup, especially with that flick and run move she likes.  She'll find similar trouble in college.  Too many meaningless runs to showcase her speed imo.  She'll be okay, just not that transcendent player that everybody thinks is going to be a superstar.


It will help her that she will have so much talent around her.  Fleming and Pugh are beasts.


----------



## NoGoal

Justafan said:


> Calling my shot, Ashley Sanchez will be a bust.  Although she's got plenty of speed, she is too petite.  She had a very hard time getting around defenders at the recent world cup, especially with that flick and run move she likes.  She'll find similar trouble in college.  Too many meaningless runs to showcase her speed imo.  She'll be okay, just not that transcendent player that everybody thinks is going to be a superstar.


I have known Ashley since U8.  My DD has played with and against her for a decade.  She is 5'3", but NEVER underestimate her.  She is strong for her size, extremely agile, quick, very technical and she will only get stronger when she hits the weights.  Then add her to a UCLA team full of technical players such as Pugh and Fleming.  Good Luck, because with those teammates it leaves her 1v1 and she will beat players 1v1.

Another player to watch for even smaller than Ashley is Kiara (Kiki) Pickett, committed to Stanford.  She is a 5'0" little dynamo and plays similar to Crystal Dunn.


----------



## socalkdg

Justafan said:


> Calling my shot, Ashley Sanchez will be a bust.  Although she's got plenty of speed, she is too petite.  She had a very hard time getting around defenders at the recent world cup, especially with that flick and run move she likes.  She'll find similar trouble in college.  Too many meaningless runs to showcase her speed imo.  She'll be okay, just not that transcendent player that everybody thinks is going to be a superstar.


She was better than any other U20 player on that USA squad(except Pugh), and was 2 years younger than many of them.   She will be an amazing player.


----------



## outside!

socalkdg said:


> She was better than any other U20 player on that USA squad(except Pugh), and was 2 years younger than many of them.   She will be an amazing player.


Perhaps. Then again, that team was so poorly coached it was difficult to tell if other players had talent that may not have been highlighted due to the direct style of play.


----------



## Justafan

socalkdg said:


> She was better than any other U20 player on that USA squad(except Pugh), and was 2 years younger than many of them.   She will be an amazing player.


Like outside said, that's not saying much.  Although to be fair, I'm sure each individual player on th U-20 team has special qualities.  But I definately disagree that she will be an "amazing" player.  Maybe "bust" is too strong a word, but the way she got pushed off the ball so easily at the World Cup was a red flag to me.   Yes, she has a lot of fight and is very feisty, but her frame just seems too petite, and it's not like she has the lower half of an Amy Rodriguez or Crystal Dunn who though small/short are super strong.  And shouldn't she have been hitting the weights for a while already?  Maybe a better way to put it is that I just see limited upside, especially based on some of the expectations that may have been placed on her (though not her fault).


----------



## MakeAPlay

Justafan said:


> Like outside said, that's not saying much.  Although to be fair, I'm sure each individual player on th U-20 team has special qualities.  But I definately disagree that she will be an "amazing" player.  Maybe "bust" is too strong a word, but the way she got pushed off the ball so easily at the World Cup was a red flag to me.   Yes, she has a lot of fight and is very feisty, but her frame just seems too petite, and it's not like she has the lower half of an Amy Rodriguez or Crystal Dunn who though small/short are super strong.  And shouldn't she have been hitting the weights for a while already?  Maybe a better way to put it is that I just see limited upside, especially based on some of the expectations that may have been placed on her (though not her fault).


Teams are going to struggle to try and put a body on her.  Trust me they are going to be more worried about Fleming and Pugh.  She could easily lead the PAC 12 in scoring next year simply because she gets so many good looks at the goal and you must agree she is a lethal finisher.  A solid 3-4 months of college level weight training (she will likely report in June) will have her strong enough for conference play.  I will bet that she makes the freshman best XI next year along with at least 2 other Bruins.


----------



## NoGoal

Justafan said:


> Like outside said, that's not saying much.  Although to be fair, I'm sure each individual player on th U-20 team has special qualities.  But I definately disagree that she will be an "amazing" player.  Maybe "bust" is too strong a word, but the way she got pushed off the ball so easily at the World Cup was a red flag to me.   Yes, she has a lot of fight and is very feisty, but her frame just seems too petite, and it's not like she has the lower half of an Amy Rodriguez or Crystal Dunn who though small/short are super strong.  And shouldn't she have been hitting the weights for a while already?  Maybe a better way to put it is that I just see limited upside, especially based on some of the expectations that may have been placed on her (though not her fault).


I find it ironic, an abundance of posters in every age group throughout the years have posted why doesn't the US coaches pick the smaller technical player who plays with flash.  Well Ashley is that player and here you are posting she is to small.  I hate to break it to you but the smaller U20 North Korea and Japanese teams dominated our big, fast, strong direct playing U20 team.

Lastly have you ever seen Marta upclose (as in face to face close)? I have when she was with the LA SOL. She is 5'3" and doesn't have the thick lower body of a Crystal Dunn or Amy Rodriguez either.  If anything Ashley's body will evolve with strength training into a Megan Klingenberg.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> I find it ironic, an abundance of posters in every age group throughout the years have posted why doesn't the US coaches pick the smaller technical player who plays with flash.  Well Ashley is that player and here you are posting she is to small.  I hate to break it to you but the smaller U20 North Korea and Japanese teams dominated our big, fast, strong direct playing U20 team.
> 
> Lastly have you ever seen Marta upclose (as in face to face close)? I have when she was with the LA SOL. She is 5'3" and doesn't have the thick lower body of a Crystal Dunn or Amy Rodriguez either.  If anything Ashley's body will evolve with strength training into a Megan Klingenberg.


Did MAP tell you to say that?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did MAP tell you to say that?


You are such a cockroach.  Your player has no chance with you helping her.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> You are such a cockroach.  Your player has no chance with you helping her.


Just saying Happy New Year to you 2 love birds, that's all.
I will be coming up to UCLA soon to see if the school and team are up to my daughters standards, so maybe we can chat at that time.


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just saying Happy New Year to you 2 love birds, that's all.
> I will be coming up to UCLA soon to see if the school and team are up to my daughters standards, so maybe we can chat at that time.


I believe you've mistaken Happy New Year for April Fools!

BTW, if your DD was such a stud, you would NOT have considered Strikers, since they were not selected for GIRLS DA.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> I believe you've mistaken Happy New Year for April Fools!
> 
> BTW, if your DD was such a stud, you would NOT have considered Strikers, since they were not selected for GIRLS DA.


You sure know a lot, at least you think you do.
As far as my daughter in concerned, we still have time.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just saying Happy New Year to you 2 love birds, that's all.
> I will be coming up to UCLA soon to see if the school and team are up to my daughters standards, so maybe we can chat at that time.


Pretty funny.  You wish that any school in SoCal would be interested in your player.  Paying to come to a camp doesn't count.  If your player doesn't have YNT in her resume you can keep on moving.  You would know which class they are currently recruiting and it isn't your daughter's.  To those that know you sound like an idiot.  I'm sure that you are used to it though.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> You sure know a lot, at least you think you do.
> As far as my daughter in concerned, we still have time.


You have plenty of time and there are plenty of options out there.  I hear that the Art Institute is recruiting.


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> You sure know a lot, at least you think you do.
> As far as my daughter in concerned, we still have time.


April Fools, right!  LOL


----------



## NoGoal

MakeAPlay said:


> You have plenty of time and there are plenty of options out there.  I hear that the Art Institute is recruiting.


Sheriff Joe is such a sucker and an alt-right conservative. There would be no way, he would want his DD going to UCLA, CAL, Stanford or any other of the large liberal universities on the west coast.  I say his DD ends up at Liberty University, if she is a good enough player or if he has a DD player soccer at all.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> Pretty funny.  You wish that any school in SoCal would be interested in your player.  Paying to come to a camp doesn't count.  If your player doesn't have YNT in her resume you can keep on moving.  You would know which class they are currently recruiting and it isn't your daughter's.  To those that know you sound like an idiot.  I'm sure that you are used to it though.


You and your friend have some pretty informative posts and you 2 honeymooners know much more about soccer than I ever will and I am sure your players are great, I feel sorry for your kids having to put up with you 2. It is truly amazing they have been able to over come your petty need to put down others, including kids, and become successful. Peace Out.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> Sheriff Joe is such a sucker and an alt-right conservative. There would be no way, he would want his DD going to UCLA, CAL, Stanford or any other of the large liberal universities on the west coast.  I say his DD ends up at Liberty University, if she is a good enough player or if he has a DD player soccer at all.


I heard The Donald will be firing all the liberal professors and hiring a bunch of Alt right conservatives.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> Pretty funny.  You wish that any school in SoCal would be interested in your player.  Paying to come to a camp doesn't count.  If your player doesn't have YNT in her resume you can keep on moving.  You would know which class they are currently recruiting and it isn't your daughter's.  To those that know you sound like an idiot.  I'm sure that you are used to it though.


Does everyone on your daughters' team have YNT experience?


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> You and your friend have some pretty informative posts and you 2 honeymooners know much more about soccer than I ever will and I am sure your players are great, I feel sorry for your kids having to put up with you 2. It is truly amazing they have been able to over come your petty need to put down others, including kids, and become successful. Peace Out.


Obviously, I'm right....since your tears are dripping all over your keyboard!  Don't cry, dry your eye and make sure your DD calls and emails the Liberty University coaches.  I agree with you, your DD has plenty of time with that conservative school

Here is the contact information for your DD.

http://www.liberty.edu/flames/index.cfm?PID=10867&CoachID=1084&TeamID=5


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> I heard The Donald will be firing all the liberal professors and hiring a bunch of Alt right conservatives.


weak, I see you haven't improved your material.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> Sheriff Joe is such a sucker and an alt-right conservative. There would be no way, he would want his DD going to UCLA, CAL, Stanford or any other of the large liberal universities on the west coast.  I say his DD ends up at Liberty University, if she is a good enough player or if he has a DD player soccer at all.


You are probably right, she wants to go to one of the top 5 schools, not a bottom rung schools like ucla.


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are probably right, she wants to go to one of the top 5 schools, not a bottom rung schools like ucla.


Then your DD may have a shot after all...CAL TECH just started D3 womens soccer program.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> Obviously, I'm right....since your tears are dripping all over your keyboard!
> 
> http://www.liberty.edu/flames/index.cfm?PID=10867&CoachID=1084&TeamID=5


You know me better that that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> Then your DD may have a shot after all...CAL TECH just started D3 womens soccer program.


I'm good with D3.


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are probably right, she wants to go to one of the top 5 schools, not a bottom rung schools like ucla.


Now, now...don't be like many other delusional parents out there.  Concentrate on Liberty University....don't drift outside your comfort zone.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> You and your friend have some pretty informative posts and you 2 honeymooners know much more about soccer than I ever will and I am sure your players are great, I feel sorry for your kids having to put up with you 2. It is truly amazing they have been able to over come your petty need to put down others, including kids, and become successful. Peace Out.


Don't start a war of words that you can't finish you pansy.


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> I'm good with D3.


 99.99% of the girls aren't smart enough to gain admissions to Cal Tech....so try these conservative universities.  Look Pepperdine, BYU and Biola made the list.

http://www.thebestschools.org/rankings/20-best-conservative-colleges-america/


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> Does everyone on your daughters' team have YNT experience?


What does it matter to you.  Your daughter and mine will never be on the same field so let it go.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> Don't start a war of words that you can't finish you pansy.


What are you talking about, that is as nice as I can say what a whore you are.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> What does it matter to you.  Your daughter and mine will never be on the same field so let it go.


It matters because you are a liar.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> It matters because you are a liar.


You will never know idiot.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> 99.99% of the girls aren't smart enough to gain admissions to Cal Tech....so try these conservative universities.  Look Pepperdine and BYU made the list.
> 
> http://www.thebestschools.org/rankings/20-best-conservative-colleges-america/


Are you bipolar?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> What are you talking about, that is as nice as I can say what a whore you are.


Do you kiss your daughter with that mouth?  I glad to hear what you call women.  Do you grab them in the pussy too?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> You will never know idiot.


This is what happens when I try to be nice, put the pipe away.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> Do you kiss your daughter with that mouth?  I glad to hear what you call women.  Do you grab them in the pussy too?


Please, I have heard it all from you.
I bet you wish someone would grab yours, all they need is a barrel of flour.


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you bipolar?


I'm fishing and you seem to like my lure.  By the way, my lure is a a picture of Trump. LMAO!

BTW, why did you go from UCLA to D3 (nothing wrong with D3), but what gives?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> I'm fishing and you seem to like my lure.  By the way, my lure is a a picture of Trump. LMAO!
> 
> BTW, why did you go from UCLA to D3 (nothing wrong with D3), but what gives?


I am just messing with you guys and I know MAPs kid goes there and you would follow that lure.
My kid doesn't even know what her major will be, so like I said, we have time.


----------



## Justafan

NoGoal said:


> I find it ironic, an abundance of posters in every age group throughout the years have posted why doesn't the US coaches pick the smaller technical player who plays with flash.  Well Ashley is that player and here you are posting she is to small.  I hate to break it to you but the smaller U20 North Korea and Japanese teams dominated our big, fast, strong direct playing U20 team.
> 
> Lastly have you ever seen Marta upclose (as in face to face close)? I have when she was with the LA SOL. She is 5'3" and doesn't have the thick lower body of a Crystal Dunn or Amy Rodriguez either.  If anything Ashley's body will evolve with strength training into a Megan Klingenberg.


I'm not talking height, but strength.  I'm not saying she's bad, just questioning "how good" or "amazing" she will become.  As a forward whose game entails a lot of 1 v 1, strength will always be a component.  I'll give you a good example, when Neymar first came to Barcelona there was all this talk that he was the next soccer phenom.  At that time, strength was a huge hole in his game, at least in terms of being considered a phenom and amongst the very best.  He was on his ass all the time, getting pushed off the ball and couldn't penetrate defenses, even 1 v 1's.  His game was limited to the perimeter and diminished his effectiveness, at least when compared to the likes of Zlatan, Messi, Ronaldo, & Suarez.  Of course he was still good and dynamic player then, but as he's gotten stronger he's a much better player. 

Another example was UCLA's team this year when Jenkins went down.  They were a very good possession team and consistently got it down to the final third but then they stalled because nobody could get through.  And although they were good at possessing, they didn't have the dynamic creativity of a team like Japan to break through, at least consistently.    

I'm absolutely with you on the size thing and Japan/Korea.  I've seen too much big for the sake of big.  Hopefully she can add muscle and strength to add to her game and take it to another level.  FYI, I have never seen Marta in person, but I see a lot of ripped muscle here.  Looks a lot like Crystal Dunn to me.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am just messing with you guys and I know MAPs kid goes there and you would follow that lure.
> My kid doesn't even know what her major will be, so like I said, we have time.


You wish that you knew where my kid went to school.  Again your player will never be on the same field as her so let it go.  I get it you have a small penis and nothing better to do.  Move along.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Justafan said:


> I'm not talking height, but strength.  I'm not saying she's bad, just questioning "how good" or "amazing" she will become.  As a forward whose game entails a lot of 1 v 1, strength will always be a component.  I'll give you a good example, when Neymar first came to Barcelona there was all this talk that he was the next soccer phenom.  At that time, strength was a huge hole in his game, at least in terms of being considered a phenom and amongst the very best.  He was on his ass all the time, getting pushed off the ball and couldn't penetrate defenses, even 1 v 1's.  His game was limited to the perimeter and diminished his effectiveness, at least when compared to the likes of Zlatan, Messi, Ronaldo, & Suarez.  Of course he was still good and dynamic player then, but as he's gotten stronger he's a much better player.
> 
> Another example was UCLA's team this year when Jenkins went down.  They were a very good possession team and consistently got it down to the final third but then they stalled because nobody could get through.  And although they were good at possessing, they didn't have the dynamic creativity of a team like Japan to break through, at least consistently.
> 
> I'm absolutely with you on the size thing and Japan/Korea.  I've seen too much big for the sake of big.  Hopefully she can add muscle and strength to add to her game and take it to another level.  FYI, I have never seen Marta in person, but I see a lot of ripped muscle here.  Looks a lot like Crystal Dunn to me.
> View attachment 530
> View attachment 529


I would say UCLA's problem was a formation change due to tactics used against them nothing more.  Once they changed formation they only gave up one goal the rest of the way and out possessed the teams they played 65%+.  I would say Fleming is as dynamic a player as there is in the world.  Teams would play 9-10 behind the ball and with only two forwards it was a little more difficult task.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> Please, I have heard it all from you.
> I bet you wish someone would grab yours, all they need is a barrel of flour.


You are a small man.  I would love to see you cower in person.  You could never back up any of your tough talk.


----------



## NoGoal

Justafan said:


> I'm not talking height, but strength.  I'm not saying she's bad, just questioning "how good" or "amazing" she will become.  As a forward whose game entails a lot of 1 v 1, strength will always be a component.  I'll give you a good example, when Neymar first came to Barcelona there was all this talk that he was the next soccer phenom.  At that time, strength was a huge hole in his game, at least in terms of being considered a phenom and amongst the very best.  He was on his ass all the time, getting pushed off the ball and couldn't penetrate defenses, even 1 v 1's.  His game was limited to the perimeter and diminished his effectiveness, at least when compared to the likes of Zlatan, Messi, Ronaldo, & Suarez.  Of course he was still good and dynamic player then, but as he's gotten stronger he's a much better player.
> 
> Another example was UCLA's team this year when Jenkins went down.  They were a very good possession team and consistently got it down to the final third but then they stalled because nobody could get through.  And although they were good at possessing, they didn't have the dynamic creativity of a team like Japan to break through, at least consistently.
> 
> I'm absolutely with you on the size thing and Japan/Korea.  I've seen too much big for the sake of big.  Hopefully she can add muscle and strength to add to her game and take it to another level.  FYI, I have never seen Marta in person, but I see a lot of ripped muscle here.  Looks a lot like Crystal Dunn to me.
> View attachment 530
> View attachment 529


First if all you posted she will be a "BUST". A BUST is a Ryan Leaf or Brian Bosworth.

You are contradicting yourself with your Neymar and Marta example.  I will bet both of those players were on the slight side at 17 yrs old like Ashley.  As I posted, give her time to hit the weights in college and she will be fine....it's easy gaining strength.  She will have more time to get ripped like Marta when she plays professionally.

As for UCLA lacking that player who can break down a team in the final third.  That is Ashley's strength, breaking a team down in the final third.  You didn't see her do that on the U20 squad, because the US was always bunkering and counter attacking.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> Please, I have heard it all from you.
> I bet you wish someone would grab yours, all they need is a barrel of flour.


How was the party last night Joe?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> You wish that you knew where my kid went to school.  Again your player will never be on the same field as her so let it go.  I get it you have a small penis and nothing better to do.  Move along.


I know what high school, college and her name as well as yours.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> How was the party last night Joe?


I wasn't there, but I can think I can see the top of your head.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> You wish that you knew where my kid went to school.  Again your player will never be on the same field as her so let it go.  I get it you have a small penis and nothing better to do.  Move along.


Well that hurts.


----------



## NoGoal

Justafan said:


> I'm not talking height, but strength.  I'm not saying she's bad, just questioning "how good" or "amazing" she will become.  As a forward whose game entails a lot of 1 v 1, strength will always be a component.  I'll give you a good example, when Neymar first came to Barcelona there was all this talk that he was the next soccer phenom.  At that time, strength was a huge hole in his game, at least in terms of being considered a phenom and amongst the very best.  He was on his ass all the time, getting pushed off the ball and couldn't penetrate defenses, even 1 v 1's.  His game was limited to the perimeter and diminished his effectiveness, at least when compared to the likes of Zlatan, Messi, Ronaldo, & Suarez.  Of course he was still good and dynamic player then, but as he's gotten stronger he's a much better player.
> 
> Another example was UCLA's team this year when Jenkins went down.  They were a very good possession team and consistently got it down to the final third but then they stalled because nobody could get through.  And although they were good at possessing, they didn't have the dynamic creativity of a team like Japan to break through, at least consistently.
> 
> I'm absolutely with you on the size thing and Japan/Korea.  I've seen too much big for the sake of big.  Hopefully she can add muscle and strength to add to her game and take it to another level.  FYI, I have never seen Marta in person, but I see a lot of ripped muscle here.  Looks a lot like Crystal Dunn to me.
> View attachment 530
> View attachment 529


Don't let Marta's picture fool you.  Yes she is ripped, but....only 125 lbs!


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> You are a small man.  I would love to see you cower in person.  You could never back up any of your tough talk.


What tough talk?


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> What tough talk?


Don't play the I'm innocent card.  We know you're a troll wanting to cause problems and do it on Fridays.


----------



## Justafan

NoGoal said:


> First if all you posted she will be a "BUST". A BUST is a Ryan Leaf or Brian Bosworth.
> 
> You are contradicting yourself with your Neymar and Marta example.  I will bet both of those players were on the slight side at 17 yrs old like Ashley.  As I posted, give her time to hit the weights in college and she will be fine....it's easy gaining strength.  She will have more time to get ripped like Marta when she plays professionally.
> 
> As for UCLA lacking that player who can break down a team in the final third.  That is Ashley's strength, breaking a team down in the final third.  You didn't see her do that on the U20 squad, because the US was always bunkering and counter attacking.


You may have missed my other post where I said "bust" may have been too strong of a word and said limited upside may have been a better description of what I meant.  And I'm not saying she won't be a fine player, at least in college, but she is a big name in US soccer and though it's not her fault, US soccer likes to pick the stars, promote them, and feed them down our throats.  All I'm saying is that I don't see her as the next superstar.  

Being slight or short is not a measure of strength.  You can be slight, but very strong.  You can have little muscle but still be strong.  I just see strength as a hole in her game that may become more apparent as she goes up against higher and higher competition.  She will get stronger, but how much stronger based on her petite frame is still TBD.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> Don't play the I'm innocent card.  We know you're a troll wanting to cause problems and do it on Fridays.


I am not innocent, but I never said I was tough.


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am not innocent, but I never said I was tough.


When call anybody on the forum a whore.  You better be tough!


----------



## NoGoal

Justafan said:


> You may have missed my other post where I said "bust" may have been too strong of a word and said limited upside may have been a better description of what I meant.  And I'm not saying she won't be a fine player, at least in college, but she is a big name in US soccer and though it's not her fault, US soccer likes to pick the stars, promote them, and feed them down our throats.  All I'm saying is that I don't see her as the next superstar.
> 
> Being slight or short is not a measure of strength.  You can be slight, but very strong.  You can have little muscle but still be strong.  I just see strength as a hole in her game that may become more apparent as she goes up against higher and higher competition.  She will get stronger, but how much stronger based on her petite frame is still TBD.


and like I posted, unless you have watched her play since Ulittle like I have.  You would know she is strong for her size!


----------



## NoGoal

Justafan said:


> You may have missed my other post where I said "bust" may have been too strong of a word and said limited upside may have been a better description of what I meant.  And I'm not saying she won't be a fine player, at least in college, but she is a big name in US soccer and though it's not her fault, US soccer likes to pick the stars, promote them, and feed them down our throats.  All I'm saying is that I don't see her as the next superstar.
> 
> Being slight or short is not a measure of strength.  You can be slight, but very strong.  You can have little muscle but still be strong.  I just see strength as a hole in her game that may become more apparent as she goes up against higher and higher competition.  She will get stronger, but how much stronger based on her petite frame is still TBD.


You do know she was playing against girls 2-3 years older than her?  Women who are already pro players in their country.  For you to make a premature judgement about her and not knowing her personally is a HATER.  Have some respect for one of our most decorated youth players. 

Not to be rude and your DD is?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> When call anybody on the forum a whore.  You better be tough!


Ok, I am tough.


----------



## Justafan

NoGoal said:


> You do know she was playing against girls 2-3 years older than her?  Women who are already pro players in their country.  For you to make a premature judgement about her and not knowing her personally is a HATER.  Have some respect for one of our most decorated youth players.
> 
> Not to be rude and your DD is?


So if I ask you who you think will be a better soccer player, Sanchez or Pugh, does that make you a hater of the player you didn't pick?  Exactly, no hating here just expressing opinion on potential.  It's like arguing that Steph Curry is not as good as Lebron because he is simply not as strong as Lebron.  It doesn't mean he's not a badass player, he just simply can't do what Lebron can.  Similarly, I don't think Ashley can ever be as good as Lynn Williams because of the strength issue.  It doesn't mean she can't be as good as other players or be an excellent player in her own right.  The reason I brought it up is precisely because she is "one of our most decorated youth players" and the perception may be that she is the savior for our program.  All I'm saying is pump the brakes a little. 

I used to be all in on Alex Morgan, but if I believe she is not as good as Lynn Williams, does that make me a Morgan hater?  C'mon.


----------



## Justafan

NoGoal said:


> Not to be rude and your DD is?


So if your daughter is better than mine, you win, but if mine is better than yours, I win?  C'mon.


----------



## NoGoal

Justafan said:


> So if your daughter is better than mine, you win, but if mine is better than yours, I win?  C'mon.


I'm not the one on the forum criticizing Ashley, you ARE!   It's why I posted, and your DD is?  As in, is your DD more accomplished at U13 than Ashley was?  Your DD is a 2004 right? If your DD is not.  You have a lot of arrogance posting she doesn't have a lot of upside!


----------



## NoGoal

Justafan said:


> So if I ask you who you think will be a better soccer player, Sanchez or Pugh, does that make you a hater of the player you didn't pick?  Exactly, no hating here just expressing opinion on potential.  It's like arguing that Steph Curry is not as good as Lebron because he is simply not as strong as Lebron.  It doesn't mean he's not a badass player, he just simply can't do what Lebron can.  Similarly, I don't think Ashley can ever be as good as Lynn Williams because of the strength issue.  It doesn't mean she can't be as good as other players or be an excellent player in her own right.  The reason I brought it up is precisely because she is "one of our most decorated youth players" and the perception may be that she is the savior for our program.  All I'm saying is pump the brakes a little.
> 
> I used to be all in on Alex Morgan, but if I believe she is not as good as Lynn Williams, does that make me a Morgan hater?  C'mon.


Dude you are pivoting and backpedling.  First of all you posted she will be a BUST, she isn't strong enough, her poke and run around a player doesn't work at the next level and that she doesn't have a high ceiling.  You are critizing her and her game which can't be compared to asking who is better Mallory or Ashley?  So yes you are hating. 

Comparing Ashley to Lynn Williams is like comparing Marta and Wambach.  They are different players and both great in their own right.  If I had to draft, sorry I pick Marta over Wambach after weighing their PRO career. With that said, I will take a wait and see  approach and not pick who is better at the moment.  Lynn Williams is about 8 years older than Ashley and Ashley still has a lot of developing to go.


----------



## NoGoal

*H*aving
*A*nger
*T*owards
*E*veryone
*R*eaching
*S*uccess


----------



## Zerodenero

NoGoal said:


> *H*aving
> *A*nger
> *T*owards
> *E*veryone
> *R*eaching
> *S*uccess


Love this NG.... Adding it to the repertoire


----------



## Bernie Sanders

NoGoal said:


> When call anybody on the forum a whore.  You better be tough!


smh...


----------



## NoGoal

Bernie Sanders said:


> smh...


Some much hate?  I wasn't the one who posted MAP is a whore.



Sheriff Joe said:


> What are you talking about, that is as nice as I can say what a whore you are.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

NoGoal said:


> Some much hate?  I wasn't the one who posted MAP is a whore.


I know who MAP is, I know who Sheriff Joe is, and I know who you are.
MAP can take care of herself.
He doesnt need your little chihuahua yappity yap to protect him-her.


----------



## NoGoal

Bernie Sanders said:


> I know who MAP is, I know who Sheriff Joe is, and I know who you are.
> MAP can take care of herself.
> He doesnt need your little chihuahua yappity yap to protect him-her.


and what does that have to do with your SMH post.  Don't flatter yourself, because you don't know me.

I am not protecting anyone.  Sheriff Joe included me in his opening trolling post this afternoon.

You want to start back up the self proclaimed benevolent loving man?  Mind your own business!


----------



## Bernie Sanders

NoGoal said:


> and what does that have to do with your SMH post.  Don't flatter yourself, because you don't know me.
> 
> I am not protecting anyone.  Sheriff Joe included me in his opening trolling post this afternoon.
> 
> You want to start back up the self proclaimed benevolent loving man?  Mind your own business!


Smh...


----------



## LadiesMan217

MakeAPlay said:


> Teams are going to struggle to try and put a body on her.  Trust me they are going to be more worried about Fleming and Pugh.  She could easily lead the PAC 12 in scoring next year simply because she gets so many good looks at the goal and you must agree she is a lethal finisher.  A solid 3-4 months of college level weight training (she will likely report in June) will have her strong enough for conference play.  I will bet that she makes the freshman best XI next year along with at least 2 other Bruins.


Now if they could just get some strong defensive players  j/k


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> Smh...


The WCC is gonna be tough this year.  I count 4 teams that should be top 25.  Who do you like to win it?


----------



## MakeAPlay

LadiesMan217 said:


> Now if they could just get some strong defensive players  j/k


They could use some work on defending set pieces.  They are going to be a tiny team.  A scary team, but a tiny team.


----------



## NoGoal

Bernie Sanders said:


> Smh...


hypocrite, benevolent one!


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> The WCC is gonna be tough this year.  I count 4 teams that should be top 25.  Who do you like to win it?


I like Pepperdine, of course. Blood is thicker than water, so my judgment is always clouded a little toward the Waves.
That said, they had a couple key injuries last season to Hailey Harbison, and the freshman Nicole Leggio, who was having a huge impact before going out for the second half of the season.
Those players will be back, and Harbison will be ready to go from the git go. Leggio may need some time still, I dont know.
A new freshman keeper fighting for a spot, and another WCFC stud among the incoming freshmen, as well as three dynamic players from up north.
Should be positive for Pepperdine.
Santa Clara really came on strong, is loaded with talent, has a great coach, and is my choice, along with Pepperdine, as the two top teams this year in the WCC.
BYU graduated some real top talent, but still has Gomes and Lyons returning to lead the younger talent.
LMU is my pick for fourth, and like you said, all four of these teams have top 25 potential.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

NoGoal said:


> Some much hate?  I wasn't the one who posted MAP is a whore.


I thought Sherriff Joe gave both of you a compliment, albeit, back handed, I thought it was an olive branch he offered when he complimented your kids.
You have to read between the lines when so much animosity has passed underneath the bridge between the three of you, and look at things with a sense of humor.
You dont need to PM me anymore. I wont answer.
I would just encourage you to go back and look at the post Sheriff sent you and MaP initially, and think of maybe how you could have responded in a more benevolent natured way.

btw, "smh" simply means, "shaking my head"


----------



## NoGoal

Bernie Sanders said:


> I thought Sherriff Joe gave both of you a compliment, albeit, back handed, I thought it was an olive branch he offered when he complimented your kids.
> You have to read between the lines when so much animosity has passed underneath the bridge between the three of you, and look at things with a sense of humor.
> You dont need to PM me anymore. I wont answer.
> I would just encourage you to go back and look at the post Sheriff sent you and MaP initially, and think of maybe how you could have responded in a more benevolent natured way.
> 
> btw, "smh" simply means, "shaking my head"


Keyword in your post, thought as in ASSume!

Please, Sheriff Joe was trolling as usual.


----------



## espola

Bernie Sanders said:


> I thought Sherriff Joe gave both of you a compliment, albeit, back handed, I thought it was an olive branch he offered when he complimented your kids.
> You have to read between the lines when so much animosity has passed underneath the bridge between the three of you, and look at things with a sense of humor.
> You dont need to PM me anymore. I wont answer.
> I would just encourage you to go back and look at the post Sheriff sent you and MaP initially, and think of maybe how you could have responded in a more benevolent natured way.
> 
> btw, "smh" simply means, "shaking my head"


Little joe has admitted he only posts to piss people off.  He is getting less effective at it through repetition.


----------



## espola

Feeling grump


Bernie Sanders said:


> I know who MAP is, I know who Sheriff Joe is, and I know who you are.
> MAP can take care of herself.
> He doesnt need your little chihuahua yappity yap to protect him-her.


Feeling grumpy today?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

espola said:


> Little joe has admitted he only posts to piss people off.  He is getting less effective at it through repetition.


You are a liar Gramps.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Bernie Sanders said:


> I thought Sherriff Joe gave both of you a compliment, albeit, back handed, I thought it was an olive branch he offered when he complimented your kids.
> You have to read between the lines when so much animosity has passed underneath the bridge between the three of you, and look at things with a sense of humor.
> You dont need to PM me anymore. I wont answer.
> I would just encourage you to go back and look at the post Sheriff sent you and MaP initially, and think of maybe how you could have responded in a more benevolent natured way.
> 
> btw, "smh" simply means, "shaking my head"


Exactly. I was messing with them a little and they took it to the next level.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

espola said:


> Feeling grump
> 
> 
> Feeling grumpy today?


That was yesterday.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> I like Pepperdine, of course. Blood is thicker than water, so my judgment is always clouded a little toward the Waves.
> That said, they had a couple key injuries last season to Hailey Harbison, and the freshman Nicole Leggio, who was having a huge impact before going out for the second half of the season.
> Those players will be back, and Harbison will be ready to go from the git go. Leggio may need some time still, I dont know.
> A new freshman keeper fighting for a spot, and another WCFC stud among the incoming freshmen, as well as three dynamic players from up north.
> Should be positive for Pepperdine.
> Santa Clara really came on strong, is loaded with talent, has a great coach, and is my choice, along with Pepperdine, as the two top teams this year in the WCC.
> BYU graduated some real top talent, but still has Gomes and Lyons returning to lead the younger talent.
> LMU is my pick for fourth, and like you said, all four of these teams have top 25 potential.


I see it about how you do.  You nailed all 4 teams that I was thinking of.  Gomes sure is a fun player to watch.  Santa Clara will be as problematic as ever and seem to be reloading this year.  I do like the Waves to win it though.  They seem to be primed for a breakthrough year.  Good luck to you and yours in 2017.


----------



## outside!

Bernie Sanders said:


> I like Pepperdine, of course. Blood is thicker than water, so my judgment is always clouded a little toward the Waves.
> That said, they had a couple key injuries last season to Hailey Harbison, and the freshman Nicole Leggio, who was having a huge impact before going out for the second half of the season.
> Those players will be back, and Harbison will be ready to go from the git go. Leggio may need some time still, I dont know.
> A new freshman keeper fighting for a spot, and another WCFC stud among the incoming freshmen, as well as three dynamic players from up north.
> Should be positive for Pepperdine.


They are also getting a blazing fast defender next year.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

outside! said:


> They are also getting a blazing fast defender next year.


Pep recruiting looks pretty good lately. (on paper)
Im really looking forward to this season, and the following season.


----------



## Lion Eyes

Bernie Sanders said:


> Pep recruiting looks pretty good lately. (on paper)
> Im really looking forward to this season, and the following season.


----------



## outside!

Bernie Sanders said:


> Pep recruiting looks pretty good lately. (on paper)
> Im really looking forward to this season, and the following season.


I hope to get to one of their games next season.


----------



## gkrent

this thread is hilarious with so many trolls blocked.


----------



## MakeAPlay

https://sites.google.com/site/soccerrecruits/

It looks like Long Beach State is getting a few transfers.  One from Santa Clara, one from Texas A&M and one from Arizona.  All talented SoCal players.  Sometimes I wonder why Long Beach St. doesn't get more of the top SoCal players straight out of high school.


----------



## outside!

MakeAPlay said:


> https://sites.google.com/site/soccerrecruits/
> 
> It looks like Long Beach State is getting a few transfers.  One from Santa Clara, one from Texas A&M and one from Arizona.  All talented SoCal players.  Sometimes I wonder why Long Beach St. doesn't get more of the top SoCal players straight out of high school.


I don't know about right now, but when DD was looking, they were impossible to get a hold of.


----------



## MakeAPlay

outside! said:


> I don't know about right now, but when DD was looking, they were impossible to get a hold of.


Curious.  I watched several of their games this year and they play nice soccer.  I can only think that if they had more of the top SoCal players that they would be a significant contender and not just a fringe top 25 team.  I also bet that they would have a high retention rate among those players because they wouldn't lose players to homesickness.


----------



## MakeAPlay

It seems that Pepperdine and Santa Clara have the stronger recruiting pipelines in the WCC based on committed players.  BYU's pipeline seems to have dried up a bit.  Those two schools being in California are definitely at an advantage.  Strong coaches, nice locations (especially that Malibu campus) and strong administrative support definitely helps.


----------



## gkrent

MakeAPlay said:


> It seems that Pepperdine and Santa Clara have the stronger recruiting pipelines in the WCC based on committed players.  BYU's pipeline seems to have dried up a bit.  Those two schools being in California are definitely at an advantage.  Strong coaches, nice locations (especially that Malibu campus) and strong administrative support definitely helps.


I can tell you that Pepperdine was not even on DD's radar until she met the coaching staff and watched older sisters team play against them a few times.  They lured her for a unofficial visit, and while some of the other schools that had her out tried to dazzle her with Halls of Fame, Football stadiums, etc, she fell in love with the coaching staff at Pepp immediately.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Looks like Long Beach St. picked up a 2017 commit that was originally going to Colorado.  Seems like she must have had a change of heart.  Better for it to happen your senior year of high school than later down the road.


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> I can tell you that Pepperdine was not even on DD's radar until she met the coaching staff and watched older sisters team play against them a few times.  They lured her for a unofficial visit, and while some of the other schools that had her out tried to dazzle her with Halls of Fame, Football stadiums, etc, she fell in love with the coaching staff at Pepp immediately.


I can see how that would happen.  Tim is a good coach and the location is about the best in women's soccer.  Although Halls of Fame and other sports are nice to have too...

Your player made a good choice.  It is a top 25 soccer school with top 100 academics and a top 3 location.  Not to mention that you get to see her play.  That is worth a lot.


----------



## gkrent

Long Beach is going to be dangerous next year!!


----------



## outside!

gkrent said:


> Long Beach is going to be dangerous next year!!


Their incoming freshman keeper has catlike reflexes. Freshman keepers usually don't see much play, but she will be good to have in reserve.


----------



## MakeAPlay

outside! said:


> Their incoming freshman keeper has catlike reflexes. Freshman keepers usually don't see much play, but she will be good to have in reserve.


One of their transfers is a keeper.  She played as a freshman at Texas A&M and then didn't this past year.  Should be a good competition as I know their sophomore keeper from this past year is talented and did well when the starter was out with an injury.


----------



## outside!

MakeAPlay said:


> https://sites.google.com/site/soccerrecruits/
> 
> It looks like Long Beach State is getting a few transfers.  One from Santa Clara, one from Texas A&M and one from Arizona.  All talented SoCal players.  Sometimes I wonder why Long Beach St. doesn't get more of the top SoCal players straight out of high school.


Interesting that CM changed her commitment from Cal to Stanford.


----------



## MakeAPlay

outside! said:


> Interesting that CM changed her commitment from Cal to Stanford.


I agree.  We will see once signing day comes and goes.  Stanford has already sent out acceptance letters to their recruits so if she is accepted I imagine she will sign.  If not we will know that pretty soon too.


----------



## NoGoal

outside! said:


> Interesting that CM changed her commitment from Cal to Stanford.


Actually Catarina decommitted from CAL a couple of years back and remained uncommitted until naming Stanford.


----------



## NoGoal

MakeAPlay said:


> Looks like Long Beach St. picked up a 2017 commit that was originally going to Colorado.  Seems like she must have had a change of heart.  Better for it to happen your senior year of high school than later down the road.


IMO, it would suck for a HS player committing to a college that has a few upperclassmen transfers every year. The HS player commits based on discussions with the univeristy coaches and their future positional needs. The player gets a good idea when they will probably play, if it's immediately as a freshmen or as a sophomore.  Then to unexpectedly see upperclassman transfers who play your position is a gut punch.


----------



## gkrent

outside! said:


> Their incoming freshman keeper has catlike reflexes. Freshman keepers usually don't see much play, but she will be good to have in reserve.


The have a forward coming in that is a dark horse...1st NT call up had to go unanswered because of injury.  She will make a great addition to the squad.


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> The have a forward coming in that is a dark horse...1st NT call up had to go unanswered because of injury.  She will make a great addition to the squad.


Long Beach St.?  RB got called into camp?  If so very interesting.


----------



## espola

NoGoal said:


> IMO, it would suck for a HS player committing to a college that has a few upperclassmen transfers every year. The HS player commits based on discussions with the univeristy coaches and their future positional needs. The player gets a good idea when they will probably play, if it's immediately as a freshmen or as a sophomore.  Then to unexpectedly see upperclassman transfers who play your position is a gut punch.


Think how it feels to the players who are already there.


----------



## NoGoal

espola said:


> Think how it feels to the players who are already there.


I agree, has to be worse.


----------



## MakeAPlay

NoGoal said:


> I agree, has to be worse.


If Mal Pugh or Jessie Fleming wanted to transfer I would be first in line to take them and tell everyone to deal with it.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> If Mal Pugh or Jessie Fleming wanted to transfer I would be first in line to take them and tell everyone to deal with it.


To have players like that on your team makes everyone better.
Excellence breeds excellence.
I should know, Im a plumber.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

outside! said:


> Interesting that CM changed her commitment from Cal to Stanford.


Ive never had the opportunity to see her play.
Im looking forward to it.


----------



## Zerodenero

Bernie Sanders said:


> Ive never had the opportunity to see her play.
> Im looking forward to it.


I'll tell ya Bernie....she is fun to watch. Especially when it's your own kid trying to stop her which is not easy (_but dang great training/experience)_.....She's One of those players so skilled that it looks effortless. I've watched her cause fits on a back line as she peruses with the ball horizontally across the box waiting for defenders to misstep. Before u know it...BAM!! - quick power shot to back of the net.

Closest I can relate her skill is like watching former Duke basketball player/current Cleveland cavalier point guard Kyrie Irving.


----------



## NoGoal

Zerodenero said:


> I'll tell ya Bernie....she is fun to watch. Especially when it's your own kid trying to stop her which is not easy (_but dang great training/experience)_.....She's One of those players so skilled that it looks effortless. I've watched her cause fits on a back line as she peruses with the ball horizontally across the box waiting for defenders to misstep. Before u know it...BAM!! - quick power shot to back of the net.
> 
> Closest I can relate her skill is like watching former Duke basketball player/current Cleveland cavalier point guard Kyrie Irving.


For those who have never seen Catarina Macario play.  Here is a U14 highlight video of her.  Her final height is 5'5", but very strong.  She has really good speed, excellent on the ball, but what separates her from the other forwards....is she is a true finisher.


----------



## madcow

NoGoal said:


> For those who have never seen Catarina Macario play.  Here is a U14 highlight video of her.  Her final height is 5'5", but very strong.  She has really good speed, excellent on the ball, but what separates her from the other forwards....is she is a true finisher.


That was a fun year. I recognize a face or two out there. Back when the girls _REALLY_ cared about winning and playing


----------



## madcow

MakeAPlay said:


> I agree.  We will see once signing day comes and goes.  Stanford has already sent out acceptance letters to their recruits so if she is accepted I imagine she will sign.  If not we will know that pretty soon too.


She committed to Stanford years ago. She only announced it after receiving her acceptance letter. That was a hard secret to keep. Most of her teammates didn't even know.


----------



## NoGoal

madcow said:


> She committed to Stanford years ago. She only announced it after receiving her acceptance letter. That was a hard secret to keep. Most of her teammates didn't even know.


Stanford will be locked and loaded with quality forwards for the next 4 years.  Catarina (#2 class ranked player), Madison Hailey (NFL Charles Haley's DD and YNT experience), and Kuhlmann (U17 YNT starter).


----------



## MakeAPlay

NoGoal said:


> Stanford will be locked and loaded with quality forwards for the next 4 years.  Catarina (#2 class ranked player), Madison Hailey (NFL Charles Haley's DD and YNT experience), and Kuhlmann (U17 YNT starter).


I agree.  Not often that Kuhlman is the worst of a group that she is around.  Assuming Sullivan is back they lose their keeper a defender and a forward.  Amack will take Bauer's spot at centerback.  I say Haley starts and Pickett takes Malatsky's wideback spot. CM and Kuhlman will be options off the bench.  With Sullivan out I say Xiao moves to the 10 and CM takes her spot opposite Carusa with Haley playing the 9.  If Sullivan can play next year they will be top 3 behind UCLA and Penn State.  If not I say top 5 behind Florida St. and Duke.  They are going to be tough.


----------



## MakeAPlay

The West Coast could easily have 4 or 5 of the final 8 teams next season.  With all of the cross conference matches between the WCC and PAC 12 RPI won't be a problem for any of the teams.  I can't wait until August.


----------



## espola

MakeAPlay said:


> The West Coast could easily have 4 or 5 of the final 8 teams next season.  With all of the cross conference matches between the WCC and PAC 12 RPI won't be a problem for any of the teams.  I can't wait until August.


RPI is not automatically awarded to conferences.


----------



## MakeAPlay

NoGoal said:


> Stanford will be locked and loaded with quality forwards for the next 4 years.  Catarina (#2 class ranked player), Madison Hailey (NFL Charles Haley's DD and YNT experience), and Kuhlmann (U17 YNT starter).


Just looking at their recruiting class it is pretty sick.  UCLA may be getting the #1 player but Stanford is getting 4 0f the top 6 in my opinion and Penn State is getting the other top 6 player.  Florida State, Duke, North Carolina and Georgetown are all going to be top 7-10 teams too.


----------



## MakeAPlay

NoGoal said:


> Stanford will be locked and loaded with quality forwards for the next 4 years.  Catarina (#2 class ranked player), Madison Hailey (NFL Charles Haley's DD and YNT experience), and Kuhlmann (U17 YNT starter).


What I have seen so far is that every recruiting class has players that perform as expected and some that surprise.  The surprises can be good and bad.  It's very hard to tell how a player is going to adjust to the college game (unless you know the player REALLY well).  A lot of it is mental.  The speed of play can be too much for players that aren't used to having to make quick decisions.  That is true for technical players too.  Regardless of a player's skill level if they can't play quickly they will have the ball stolen pretty quickly.  I think that Haley is just a beast and has that uncoachable quality.  Cat is a ninja.  Pickett is the second coming of Crystal Dunn.  The rest are in for the Hunger Games.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> What I have seen so far is that every recruiting class has players that perform as expected and some that surprise.  The surprises can be good and bad.  It's very hard to tell how a player is going to adjust to the college game (unless you know the player REALLY well).  A lot of it is mental.  The speed of play can be too much for players that aren't used to having to make quick decisions.  That is true for technical players too.  Regardless of a player's skill level if they can't play quickly they will have the ball stolen pretty quickly.  I think that Haley is just a beast and has that uncoachable quality.  Cat is a ninja.  Pickett is the second coming of Crystal Dunn.  The rest are in for the Hunger Games.


They're all in the Hunger Games.
Perform or sit down.


----------



## soccerobserver

MakeAPlay said:


> I can see how that would happen.  Tim is a good coach and the location is about the best in women's soccer.  Although Halls of Fame and other sports are nice to have too...
> 
> Your player made a good choice.  It is a top 25 soccer school with top 100 academics *and a top 3 location*.  Not to mention that you get to see her play.  That is worth a lot.


MAP, if Pepperdine is a Top 3 location...where the heck are the Top 2???


----------



## NoGoal

soccerobserver said:


> MAP, if Pepperdine is a Top 3 location...where the heck are the Top 2???


http://www.thebestcolleges.org/most-beautiful-campuses/


----------



## MakeAPlay

soccerobserver said:


> MAP, if Pepperdine is a Top 3 location...where the heck are the Top 2???


UCSD is pretty nice as is UH (University of Hawaii).  Santa Barbara and Santa Cruz are nice too.


----------



## NoGoal

MakeAPlay said:


> UCSD is pretty nice as is UH (University of Hawaii).  Santa Barbara and Santa Cruz are nice too.


I hear Point Loma Nazarene University in San Diego has views that rival Pepperdine.

http://plnuspirit.pointloma.edu/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/10745358905_86c29aebfe_b.jpg


----------



## MakeAPlay

NoGoal said:


> I hear Point Loma Nazarene University in San Diego has views that rival Pepperdine.
> 
> http://plnuspirit.pointloma.edu/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/10745358905_86c29aebfe_b.jpg


You are correct.  It is a beautiful campus right on the bay.


----------



## outside!

MakeAPlay said:


> You are correct.  It is a beautiful campus right on the bay.


Only if you call the Pacific a bay. San Diego bay is on the other side of Pt. Loma. The dorms overlook some great Sunset Cliffs surf breaks.


----------



## MakeAPlay

outside! said:


> Only if you call the Pacific a bay. San Diego bay is on the other side of Pt. Loma. The dorms overlook some great Sunset Cliffs surf breaks.


I've been to the campus.  Never visited the dorms.  I know that when you come out you are right on the bay side.


----------



## MakeAPlay

I just don't understand why Long Beach St. doesn't get more of the top local players.  It's a good school with good coaches in a pretty decent location.


----------



## pulguita

MakeAPlay said:


> I just don't understand why Long Beach St. doesn't get more of the top local players.  It's a good school with good coaches in a pretty decent location.


Here's why in my opinion.  First off why isn't your kid there?  Not to be a jerk but think about it.  Same reason mine isn't more than likely if we put our notebooks together.  Of all the clubs in SoCal Beach FC's top teams play the most appealing soccer.  We can argue if we want but I don't think it will get us anywhere.  They try to duplicate what is being done at LB State and it is working.   Here is the thing.  In the baseball world I don't know many true studs that wouldn't want to got to Cal State Fullerton or Long Beach State to pursue a MLB career.  There is a lot of money in a MLB career and they both have great track records in developing pro players.  If there was big pro money in women's soccer and a true career path LB State would blow up.  Call it fair or not the piece of paper at the end of the 4 years is the biggest deal right now for women college soccer players.  Just my opinion.


----------



## MakeAPlay

pulguita said:


> Here's why in my opinion.  First off why isn't your kid there?  Not to be a jerk but think about it.  Same reason mine isn't more than likely if we put our notebooks together.  Of all the clubs in SoCal Beach FC's top teams play the most appealing soccer.  We can argue if we want but I don't think it will get us anywhere.  They try to duplicate what is being done at LB State and it is working.   Here is the thing.  In the baseball world I don't know many true studs that wouldn't want to got to Cal State Fullerton or Long Beach State to pursue a MLB career.  There is a lot of money in a MLB career and they both have great track records in developing pro players.  If there was big pro money in women's soccer and a true career path LB State would blow up.  Call it fair or not the piece of paper at the end of the 4 years is the biggest deal right now for women college soccer players.  Just my opinion.


I agree with you on all points including attractive soccer (Surf is right there IMHO but that is for another day).  My significant other went to undergrad at LB State so I have seen plenty of "Dirtbag" baseball and I hear you on the sheepskin.

Regarding my kid, she had another path laid in front of her as did yours.  Believe it or not Long Beach State was on the initial list of 10 or so that she considered.  Once her top 3 got serious unfortunately they fell by the wayside.  A great option nonetheless.

Good luck to your player.  They should be top 15.


----------



## pulguita

MakeAPlay said:


> I agree with you on all points including attractive soccer (Surf is right there IMHO but that is for another day).  My significant other went to undergrad at LB State so I have seen plenty of "Dirtbag" baseball and I hear you on the sheepskin.
> 
> Regarding my kid, she had another path laid in front of her as did yours.  Believe it or not Long Beach State was on the initial list of 10 or so that she considered.  Once her top 3 got serious unfortunately they fell by the wayside.  A great option nonetheless.
> 
> Good luck to your player.  They should be top 15.


Likewise my wife graduated with a BSN from LB State.  Same here for consideration for schools.  Top 15 and the tourny is a great goal.  Obviously some rebuilding this year but the 2 Beaches will be running the show from what I have been told.


----------



## MakeAPlay

pulguita said:


> Likewise my wife graduated with a BSN from LB State.  Same here for consideration for schools.  Top 15 and the tourny is a great goal.  Obviously some rebuilding this year but the 2 Beaches will be running the show from what I have been told.


Just getting the band back together again I see.


----------



## pulguita

MakeAPlay said:


> Just getting the band back together again I see.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> (Surf is right there IMHO but that is for another day).


Never was a big fan of the Surf "style".


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> Never was a big fan of the Surf "style".


I was never a big fan of the WCFC style.  Different strokes for different folks.  You do have to admit they are the most successful club in SoCal though and continue to produce the most YNT players.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> I was never a big fan of the WCFC style.  Different strokes for different folks.  You do have to admit they are the most successful club in SoCal though and continue to produce the most YNT players.


They are a successful soccer organization, and they do have good connections due to their success.
Many great players have passed through the Surf system.


----------



## Lion Eyes

Bernie Sanders said:


> They are a successful soccer organization, and they do have good connections due to their success.
> Many great players have passed through the Surf system.


I like winning and winners.


----------



## MakeAPlay

So does anyone have any Spring games coming up?  I know that UCF is playing the U19 WNT next week.  I hear that Long Beach State has a scrimmage next month.  Anything else on the horizon?


----------



## Legendary FC

pulguita said:


> Yeah I guess beating #2,#3,#4,#6,#8,#16,#22 and #23 sucks as a body of work.  Was Cal in the top 25 didn't think so.  And I am quite sure you know more than I do about how SC is going to operate next year cause your kid is on the team. Your a tool and you wouldn't know crap about possession since you've been hanging out at Legends.


No my kid doesn't play for $C.  Could she?  Easily.  Did they recruit her?  Yes.  Does she like playing kickball?  No.  Do we like the coach?  Yes but not because of how the Trojans play.  We like the style of play much better when he was at Washington St.  We can debate this next year when my daughter's team beats $C.. again.


----------



## pulguita

Legendary FC said:


> No my kid doesn't play for $C.  Could she?  Easily.  Did they recruit her?  Yes.  Does she like playing kickball?  No.  Do we like the coach?  Yes but not because of how the Trojans play.  We like the style of play much better when he was at Washington St.  We can debate this next year when my daughter's team beats $C.. again.


Yeah and Cal plays beautiful soccer.  You are still a tool.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> So does anyone have any Spring games coming up?  I know that UCF is playing the U19 WNT next week.  I hear that Long Beach State has a scrimmage next month.  Anything else on the horizon?


Looks like a round robin scrimmage is scheduled March 11th with Pep, LBSU, CSLA , and another the 26th with USC, Pep, and BC.
April 1st another with UCLA, UCSB, and Pep.


----------



## Legendary FC

pulguita said:


> Yeah and Cal plays beautiful soccer.  You are still a tool.


I never said that Cal played beautiful soccer but they sure can string more passes together than $C!  Thanks for the kind opinion about me.  I think that you are great too.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> Looks like a round robin scrimmage is scheduled March 11th with Pep, LBSU, CSLA , and another the 26th with USC, Pep, and BC.
> April 1st another with UCLA, UCSB, and Pep.


That is a nice round of scrimmages!  Boston College is coming out here to scrimmage?  I guess March in SoCal is preferable to Boston!


----------



## espola

MakeAPlay said:


> That is a nice round of scrimmages!  Boston College is coming out here to scrimmage?  I guess March in SoCal is preferable to Boston!


I thought Spring travel was limited to places that didn't require overnight stays.


----------



## MakeAPlay

espola said:


> I thought Spring travel was limited to places that didn't require overnight stays.


I'm not sure.  I know that some schools go overseas to play in the offseason.


----------



## espola

MakeAPlay said:


> I'm not sure.  I know that some schools go overseas to play in the offseason.


Every 4  years (I think that is the rule) teams can do a foreign trip, and games from/to Hawaii are excepted - maybe BC is just stopping over.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> That is a nice round of scrimmages!  Boston College is coming out here to scrimmage?  I guess March in SoCal is preferable to Boston!


It says BC on the schedule.
I dont know what other college is "BC".


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> It says BC on the schedule.
> I dont know what other college is "BC".


I'm sure that you are right.  Again if I were in Boston in March a trip to Malibu sounds like a nice little vacation.  Now South Central sounds like a punishment but I digress...


----------



## ESPNANALYST

MakeAPlay said:


> I agree.  We will see once signing day comes and goes.  Stanford has already sent out acceptance letters to their recruits so if she is accepted I imagine she will sign.  If not we will know that pretty soon too.


Had no idea about this- thought that if they signed it meant they were already accepted? 
Why make this big deal if you haven't already been accepted to the Univeristy?


----------



## MakeAPlay

ESPNANALYST said:


> Had no idea about this- thought that if they signed it meant they were already accepted?
> Why make this big deal if you haven't already been accepted to the Univeristy?


Since top players commit usually with 3 or less semesters of coursework on the books it is an offer contingent upon admission to the university.  Players that don't maintain their grades or take the proper classes end up not getting admitted.  It happens all the time.

For most it is simply a formality.  Most soccer girls have good grades and test scores (that's one of the reasons that I love it as a peer group for my player).  For some schools like Stanford they reserve their admissions exceptions for the revenue sports (football and men's basketball).  Almost every year Stanford loses a recruit for this reason.  Paul is very upfront with his recruits regarding this (he was to me and my player).  As it was pointed out to me in CM's case she apparently was committed a while back and waited to announce it until she got her acceptance letter.  She had a tough freshman year so it took quite awhile to get back on track.  I am very impressed that she pulled it off and it is a testament to her and her family.  I've has many conversations with her dad and she is a smart girl (her mom is a doctor in Brazil).  I'm really glad to see that she pulled it off.   I would have liked to see her play with my player but you will never hear me bummed that a player picked Stanford.  It's as good as it gets from a parents perspective.  I was almost shocked when my player decided against them but sometimes players have their heart set on a specific place and an AMAZING coach and offer really sort of seals the deal.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> Looks like a round robin scrimmage is scheduled March 11th with Pep, LBSU, CSLA , and another the 26th with USC, Pep, and BC.
> April 1st another with UCLA, UCSB, and Pep.


I just heard of some other spring matchups that will be interesting.  Some teams playing NWSL sides.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> I just heard of some other spring matchups that will be interesting.  Some teams playing NWSL sides.


Spill the beans.


----------



## socalkdg

Like to go watch a UCLA game with my DD11 so post game time and locations once they come to fruition.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> Spill the beans.


I heard from a reliable source that UCLA will be playing the Seattle Reign on April 4th.  Caliklines will be excited to hear that it is in Norco.  I also heard that they will be playing BYU and UNLV on the 18th and 19th of March in Vegas coinciding with the Players Showcase that weekend.  This month I heard that they play Long Beach St on the 26th at home.


----------



## LadiesMan217

MakeAPlay said:


> I heard from a reliable source that UCLA will be playing the Seattle Reign on April 4th.  Caliklines will be excited to hear that it is in Norco.  I also heard that they will be playing BYU and UNLV on the 18th and 19th of March in Vegas coinciding with the Players Showcase that weekend.  This month I heard that they play Long Beach St on the 26th at home.


Keep us updated on the exact dates and time in Vegas please.


----------



## MakeAPlay

LadiesMan217 said:


> Keep us updated on the exact dates and time in Vegas please.


I will let you know when I hear something.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

LadiesMan217 said:


> Keep us updated on the exact dates and time in Vegas please.


"LadiesMan"?
LMAO!


----------



## socalkdg

MakeAPlay said:


> I heard from a reliable source that UCLA will be playing the Seattle Reign on April 4th.  Caliklines will be excited to hear that it is in Norco.


10 minutes from these fields so this would be amazing.  Could see our coach taking the whole team to watch this game.


----------



## MakeAPlay

March 12th Santa Clara vs. UCLA in Westwood at 11am then a game against the UCLA alumni at 2pm.


----------



## MakeAPlay

socalkdg said:


> 10 minutes from these fields so this would be amazing.  Could see our coach taking the whole team to watch this game.


It should be a good game.  UCLA has pro level talent so it should be close.  UCLA only has 18 on it's roster right now so you should see plenty of Pugh, Fleming and Sanchez.


----------



## MakeAPlay

socalkdg said:


> 10 minutes from these fields so this would be amazing.  Could see our coach taking the whole team to watch this game.



https://thebold.net/reign-fc-announce-2017-preseason-schedule-35d61ebf50c6#.hj5tpgkn1

All the details are in this link.  It looks like Legends and Slammers are hosting.


----------



## MakeAPlay

http://www.uclabruins.com/news/2017/2/10/womens-soccer-announces-2017-spring-schedule.aspx


----------



## NoGoal

MakeAPlay said:


> https://thebold.net/reign-fc-announce-2017-preseason-schedule-35d61ebf50c6#.hj5tpgkn1
> 
> All the details are in this link.  It looks like Legends and Slammers are hosting.


WTF, Josh and Walid working together.  Hell must have frozen over, LMAO!


----------



## MakeAPlay

NoGoal said:


> WTF, Josh and Walid working together.  Hell must have frozen over, LMAO!


That's what I thought too!!  Although there is no comparing the two.  Walid and Ziad are good with me.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie how did the Waves do today against San Diego State?


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> Bernie how did the Waves do today against San Diego State?


Was a decent start for both teams.
They got some work in and the sun came out.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> Was a decent start for both teams.
> They got some work in and the sun came out.


Are you trying to Conway me?


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> Are you trying to Conway me?


Waves D looks solid. The offensive side a little rusty, but its the first game.
SDSU has a talented, but tiny, little forward, and the transfer from Pep looked good in the middle.
Hopefully the Waves can stay healthy this year.
If they do, it could be a good year.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> Waves D looks solid. The offensive side a little rusty, but its the first game.
> SDSU has a talented, but tiny, little forward, and the transfer from Pep looked good in the middle.
> Hopefully the Waves can stay healthy this year.
> If they do, it could be a good year.


I know that forward well.  She played club ball for Pleasanton Rage.  I see that the Waves got Brie Welch from their 2016 class to join them this spring.  I had wondered what had happened to her.  It's nice to see that she is back in the fold.  I always thought that her commute for soccer was insane.

I'm going to bet that  Pepperdine makes some "Waves" this season.  It looks to be a 4 horse race in the WCC with Malibu being the place with the most experience.  I can't wait until August.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> I know that forward well.  She played club ball for Pleasanton Rage.  I see that the Waves got Brie Welch from their 2016 class to join them this spring.  I had wondered what had happened to her.  It's nice to see that she is back in the fold.  I always thought that her commute for soccer was insane.
> 
> I'm going to bet that  Pepperdine makes some "Waves" this season.  It looks to be a 4 horse race in the WCC with Malibu being the place with the most experience.  I can't wait until August.


Had a conversation with "that forward's" dad. 
Nice guy, and a great dad.
Brianna looked FAST. I had never seen her before, and my daughter informed me she has taken some time off from soccer, but what an athlete.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> Had a conversation with "that forward's" dad.
> Nice guy, and a great dad.
> Brianna looked FAST. I had never seen her before, and my daughter informed me she has taken some time off from soccer, but what an athlete.


She was on the ODP regional team and YNT way back when.  I know her well from way back in the U12 days.  She is a very talented player.  I'm glad that she got over the burnout.  Coach Ward had some really nice things to say about her.  I think that she will definitely help an already talented team.  They are going to be my second favorite team to cheer for this year.


----------



## gkrent

Long Beach looking good against UCLA.  Using their new forward from Pats ;-)


----------



## socalkdg

gkrent said:


> Long Beach looking good against UCLA.  Using their new forward from Pats ;-)


No Pugh for the Bruins.  She might make a difference.


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> Long Beach looking good against UCLA.  Using their new forward from Pats ;-)


Looked good?  With all due respect what game were you watching?  They could barely connect a pass.  Their keeper looked good I will give you that.  They had a girl get a red card because she was playing so physically!!  As a matter of fact the Bruins had to use a senior player because at one point they had two players hurt and both field subs were in the game.  As a matter of fact they started a wide back at forward and put one of their center backs at forward because they only had two forwards healthy and/or available.

I wouldn't look at this as very informational.  The shots on goal weren't that close and the Bruins had 14 players suited.  Let's see what happens in the fall.


----------



## MakeAPlay

socalkdg said:


> No Pugh for the Bruins.  She might make a difference.


No Pugh no Fleming and 12 field players.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Cali,

You are lame.  I bet that you wish that your player was good enough for the Bruins.  I can't wait to see how you post when your Mia is sitting the bench at NC State.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Cali you picked the wrong day.  I've had a 32 ounce coffee from CBTL and I'm not in the mood for your BS.  I've got my gloves off and am ready to rumble...  

Ask the player with the dislocated shoulder what she thinks of UCLA.


----------



## ESPNANALYST

MakeAPlay said:


> Cali you picked the wrong day.  I've had a 32 ounce coffee from CBTL and I'm not in the mood for your BS.  I've got my gloves off and am ready to rumble...
> 
> Ask the player with the dislocated shoulder what she thinks of UCLA.


I love MAP


----------



## outside!

MakeAPlay said:


> Cali you picked the wrong day.  I've had a 32 ounce coffee from CBTL and I'm not in the mood for your BS.  I've got my gloves off and am ready to rumble...
> 
> Ask the player with the dislocated shoulder what she thinks of UCLA.


I am confused. Are you replying to a different thread? I don't see any Cali posts in this thread in over two weeks.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

outside! said:


> I am confused. Are you replying to a different thread? I don't see any Cali posts in this thread in over two weeks.


That was funny.
Have to say, though,.. these spring season things are not going to tell you who the best teams will be in the fall.
Still fun to watch.


----------



## Swoosh

US U20 New Cycle began today with French out and Heinrichs in charge.

USA 8
Norway 2

Powerful performance.


----------



## gkrent

Swoosh said:


> US U20 New Cycle began today with French out and Heinrichs in charge.
> 
> USA 8
> Norway 2
> 
> Powerful performance.


Does anyone know anything about the U19 coach? Jitka Klimkova?


----------



## Bernie Sanders

gkrent said:


> Does anyone know anything about the U19 coach? Jitka Klimkova?


Sounds Russian.
Im sure Wolf Blitzer and Chris Cuomo are working on an angle to tie this in with their election loss.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

I have a reliable source that has confirmed to me that Trump used Russian dressing on his salad "continuously" during the Presidential campaign.


----------



## Swoosh

Some early spring scores in SoCal:

Uci 2 - San Diego 1
UCSB 3 - CSUN 1
Long Beach 4 - San Diego 1
Pepperdine 1 - San Diego State 0
Long Beach 3 - San Diego State 1
Long Beach 1 - UCLA 0
Azusa Pacific 2 - Fullerton "B" 1
UCSB 1 - Azusa Pacific 0
Fullerton 2 - UCSB 0


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Bernie Sanders said:


> Looks like a round robin scrimmage is scheduled March 11th with Pep, LBSU, CSLA , and another the 26th with USC, Pep, and BC.
> April 1st another with UCLA, UCSB, and Pep.


*BC is British Columbia


----------



## gkrent

Bernie Sanders said:


> *BC is British Columbia



Bernie report back if you go tomorrow!


----------



## Lion Eyes

Can anyone confirm Pep, UCLA & UCSB in Camarillo...weekend of April 15th?


----------



## pulguita

I will lo0k for him.  I will be in the SC camo hat.


----------



## Legendary FC

Lion Eyes said:


> Can anyone confirm Pep, UCLA & UCSB in Camarillo...weekend of April 15th?


Yes. And UCLA will likely have their full squad plus an early spring enrollee.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Lion Eyes said:


> Can anyone confirm Pep, UCLA & UCSB in Camarillo...weekend of April 15th?


Didn't see this until just now.
I think I was looking at the other thread.
Yes. In Camarillo.
I'll give you a call


----------



## Bernie Sanders

pulguita said:


> I will lo0k for him.  I will be in the SC camo hat.


Missed this, dang it.
Next time amigo
I always have my soccer couch and s little American flag I fly on it.
I was up on the hill.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Bernie Sanders said:


> Missed this, dang it.
> Next time amigo
> I always have my soccer couch and s little American flag I fly on it.
> I was up on the hill.


Redneck


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Sheriff Joe said:


> Redneck


The neck-est.


----------



## Lion Eyes

Legendary FC said:


> Yes. And UCLA will likely have their full squad plus an early spring enrollee.


Oh good.
I'll know ladies on all three teams, coaches from two & I'll be rooting for one team.


----------



## Legendary FC

Lion Eyes said:


> Oh good.
> I'll know ladies on all three teams, coaches from two & I'll be rooting for one team.


I will also be rooting for one team.  Probably a different one than you will be rooting for.  I'm looking forward to going to the outlet there too although shopping with a picky teenager getting ready for a concert is a whole lot of standing around.


----------



## Legendary FC

Bernie Sanders said:


> Didn't see this until just now.
> I think I was looking at the other thread.
> Yes. In Camarillo.
> I'll give you a call


The times of the games next weekend have changed FYI @Bernie Sanders.


----------



## Legendary FC

Pepperdine will be playing the first two games on Saturday, UCSB will be playing the first game and the last and UCLA will be playing the last two games after a night game in San Diego on Friday.  Keep your eye on #21.  She does something special almost every game.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Legendary FC said:


> Pepperdine will be playing the first two games on Saturday, UCSB will be playing the first game and the last and UCLA will be playing the last two games after a night game in San Diego on Friday.  Keep your eye on #21.  She does something special almost every game.


Looking forward to seeing the great Flemming in person.
Unbelievable player.


----------



## Kicknit22

Bernie Sanders said:


> Looking forward to seeing the great Flemming in person.
> Unbelievable player.


Is there a schedule posted somewhere for these games?


----------



## Kicknit22

Never mind, needed to go back a few posts to see they are in Camarillo. I 
Thought I saw San Diego.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Kicknit22 said:


> Never mind, needed to go back a few posts to see they are in Camarillo. I
> Thought I saw San Diego.


San Diego is Friday.  UCLA will be playing the U20 WNT at USD.  7:30pm.  Should be interesting.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> Looking forward to seeing the great Flemming in person.
> Unbelievable player.


She might have to reaccommodate some players.  No cameras because she is nastier than United.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> She might have to reaccommodate some players.  No cameras because she is nastier than United.


Some great players at UCLA gonna be rid'n pine this year.
I hope they understand their role.
Its a superstar studded cast.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> Some great players at UCLA gonna be rid'n pine this year.
> I hope they understand their role.
> Its a superstar studded cast.


Most come in knowing that it is a competitive cauldron.  Everyone is a baller.  The good news is that there will be plenty of minutes for the top 19.  The coach has no problem getting players in once the game is in hand.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> Most come in knowing that it is a competitive cauldron.  Everyone is a baller.  The good news is that there will be plenty of minutes for the top 19.  The coach has no problem getting players in once the game is in hand.


I just hope nobody gets dragged out with a bloody lip.
If #21 is "nastier than United", Id hate to be tryna take her spot.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> I just hope nobody gets dragged out with a bloody lip.
> If #21 is "nastier than United", Id hate to be tryna take her spot.


She is actually the sweetest kid you will ever meet.  They need a deep roster with all of the national team call ups that happen.  Come 2018/19/20 it is going to be a challenge to get the starting lineup together all at once.  The team knows that this is the year to make it happen.


----------



## Lone Wolf

MakeAPlay said:


> San Diego is Friday.  UCLA will be playing the U20 WNT at USD.  7:30pm.  Should be interesting.


I am hearing that this is a CLOSED scrimmage. Can anyone confirm if this is true? Would love to watch.


----------



## Striker17

Lone Wolf said:


> I am hearing that this is a CLOSED scrimmage. Can anyone confirm if this is true? Would love to watch.


I heard closed as well


----------



## Legendary FC

Lone Wolf said:


> I am hearing that this is a CLOSED scrimmage. Can anyone confirm if this is true? Would love to watch.


Not a closed scrimmage.  It is at USD.


----------



## Legendary FC

Striker17 said:


> I heard closed as well


It is not closed.  Lots of fake news and misinformation out there unfortunately.  7:30 game time.


----------



## PLSAP

Legendary FC said:


> It is not closed. Lots of fake news and misinformation out there unfortunately. 7:30 game time.


It's on UCLA's own social media as closed, not saying everything you hear on the web is true of course


----------



## MakeAPlay

PLSAP said:


> It's on UCLA's own social media as closed, not saying everything you hear on the web is true of course


I can't say anything else.  Please PM me if you have questions about it.


----------



## Striker17

Thanks for the information! Got mine from UCLA social media which is why I stated it but I am always down to crash a practice


----------



## Lone Wolf

Striker17 said:


> Thanks for the information! Got mine from UCLA social media which is why I stated it but I am always down to crash a practice


Friday night at USD. Great game. UCLA missing a few. U20 1-0 over UCLA. Missing Mal. #5 CB for UCLA has to be best back in country. Incredible leg. Don't understand how that U20 team didn't make a good run at last World Cup. Some Lightning fast girls on that team.


----------



## Kicknit22

Lone Wolf said:


> Friday night at USD. Great game. UCLA missing a few. U20 1-0 over UCLA. Missing Mal. #5 CB for UCLA has to be best back in country. Incredible leg. Don't understand how that U20 team didn't make a good run at last World CupLightning fast girls on that team.


LW, was that the U20 or the U23?


----------



## gkrent

Lone Wolf said:


> Friday night at USD. Great game. UCLA missing a few. U20 1-0 over UCLA. Missing Mal. #5 CB for UCLA has to be best back in country. Incredible leg. Don't understand how that U20 team didn't make a good run at last World Cup. Some Lightning fast girls on that team.


New U20 cycle so I think different players.


----------



## Lone Wolf

gkrent said:


> New U20 cycle so I think different players.


Looked U20 to me.


----------



## Kicknit22

Either way, agreed, great game.  #5 is phenomenal.


----------



## NoGoal

Kicknit22 said:


> Either way, agreed, great game.  #5 is phenomenal.


That is the DD of Abdul a former poster on the old forum and yes, his DD is a stud!


----------

